# "Ketzerei" oder "was fahrt Ihr sonst noch?"



## cleiende (12. Mai 2007)

Habt Ihr Alle nur GTs im Fuhrpark oder erachtet Ihr auch andere Fahrräder für würdig den Kontakt mit Eurem Gesäß aufnehmen zu dürfen?
Ich gestehe ich habe es getan, ich habe ein "nicht-GT" aufgebaut.

Basis war ein American Complite welches ich von einem Forumsmitglied erworben habe. Ich wollte es verkaufen bekam aber nur "komische" Offerten (z.B. ohne Anzahlung zur Ansicht zusenden, klar doch.....).
Und weil ich es für den Weg zur Arbeit nutzen möchte, mein Zassi geht in Altersteilzeit, habe ich noch mehr gesündigt und eine 8-fach Nabe verbaut.









Leckerli #1: Die Juchem-Gabel, neu gepulvert




Leckerli #2: Die Schweissnähte








So, was fahrt Ihr noch ausser GT?

P.S.: Bewusst nicht im Classic Forum  gepostet. Giesst virtuelle Katzenxxxxx über mir aus wenn das ein Verstoss gegen ungeschriebene Regeln war.

P.P.S.: Ja, ich weiss, der Kettenspanner sieht mies aus. Ging aber nicht anders wegen der Einleitung des Schaltzuges.


----------



## Kint (13. Mai 2007)

bin noch kein ketzer, da ich sie noch nicht fahre, aber :

ein riesen yeti....:





und das zicklein.. muss ich erst suchen hat sich wieder versteckt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (13. Mai 2007)

Fahre der Zeit nur GT' 

Sorry,das ich mich so oute


----------



## mountymaus (13. Mai 2007)

Warum soll man denn nicht auch etwas anderes  fahren dürfen?? 

Ich selbst habe mit zwei Storck angefangen meine Sammlung zu eröffnen.
Ein Adrenalin (Fully) und einen Bandit (Hardtail). Doch jetzt bin ich von einem Mitglied hier im Forum völlig GT- fiziert.


----------



## Ketterechts (13. Mai 2007)

Was soll ich sagen ??

Ich liebe das Schöne - und da gibt es ausser Gt auch eben andere Bikes .

Ein Breezer zum Beispiel


"]

Oder ein Monster Fat



"]

Und dann ist da noch dieses Rocky Mountain Blizzard



"]

Ach ja - da wäre noch das Kona HEI HEI



"]


Das wär´s momentan an fahrbaren "Alternativen"

Im Aufbau befinden sich noch ein Merlin und ein Mountain Goat

Wie unschwer zu erkennen hab ich ne leichte Tendenz Richtung Classic Bikes , aber speziell GT ist was besonderes - egal ob Stahl , Alu oder Carbon .

Was mir seit langem noch fehlt ist ein GT aus Titan - bin ja echt neidisch auf diejenigen die sich in letzter Zeit diesen Traum erfüllen konnten - aber auch ich werde es schaffen .

Also dann , allen noch einen schönen Sonntag und viel Freude an euren "Geliebten"

Gruss Benjamin


°


----------



## kingmoe (13. Mai 2007)

Klar, auch andere Firmen haben schöne Bikes gemacht, z.B....

Cinelli Supercorsa Kawa-Grün als City-Singlespeeder






Kona Hei Hei, keines geht so geil bergauf wie dieses!





Und dann steht hier noch ein klassischer Merlin-Renner, ein Dragonfly BMX, ein vollverchromter Cruiser, ein olles S-Bike, diverse Rahmensets (Barracuda, Mercian, Redl...) Die GTs sind mit Abstand in der Überzahl!

Aber der Fuhrpark ist ja eh immer im Umbruch, ein ständiges Kommen und Gehen  Das Cinelli wird evtl. durch ein GT abgelöst, das Merlin steht eigentlich auch nur rum, dafür kommt evtl. für das kleine Avalanche eine Devil-Waldmaschine...


----------



## versus (14. Mai 2007)

endlich! den fred wollte ich selbst schon lange starten  

auch habe natürlich augen für andere bikes, v. a. wenn sie sooo schön sind wie MEIN KLEIN (quantum pro)    :









habe vom aktuellen stand leider nur handyfotos. war schon immer mein traumrenner, an den meiner meinung auch die aktuellen topräder nur schwer heranreichen 

gscheite fotos gibts wenn ich diese woche noch die ksyrium es bekommen habe.


----------



## versus (14. Mai 2007)

und dann gibts da noch meine stadtflitze:

ein ca. 92er biria titanal ! ja, es hält noch


----------



## oldman (17. Mai 2007)

nachdem ich nunmehr beschlossen habe, möglichst viel Bauxit aus meiner Sammlung zu entfernen und gleichzeitig nur noch Bikes zu behalten, die ich wirklich fahre, scheinen viele Probleme gelöst: das Xizang hat nun ein paar Brüderchen bekommen, d.h. ein Titan Fullsuspension, mein Litespeed Niota, sozusagen Titan für's Grobe  






Das Teil läuft mit einer Mischung aus Fox Federelementen, Mavic LRS, Race Face Deus Kurbelei, XO / Xt Schaltung und Thomson Vorbau/Stütze. Knapp über 12kg bei 130mm Federweg, lecker.

Für die singlespeedigen Momente habe ich einen schönen, alten federleichten Scott Pro Racing. Eine alte WB XC 0.8 Forke, Race Face Kurbelei, knatternder Hügi LRS und Titan Singlestar. So einfach kann das Leben sein!






und demnächst wir sich hier ein Morati SC 1.2 einfinden, schnelles Leichtmetall für die Gasse. Das Photo ist nur "geliehen", mein Baby wird Ultegra (ich gestehe 3x10 fach, ab 40 sollte man auf die Knie achten) bestückt sein und desweiteren einen DT Hügi LRS haben. Carbonspacer wird es auch keine geben! 






Ketzerei kann so schön sein!
so long


----------



## versus (17. Mai 2007)

hey nicolai,

nicht schlecht ! ! ! wobei ich den hinterbau des morati etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig finde.

will endlich auch titan haben


----------



## mountymaus (19. Juni 2007)

Hallo noch mal,
endlich habe ich es geschafft von meinem Fully Bilder zu machen. 
Aber seht doch einfach selbst. Wie schon gesagt, habe ich halt mit Storck angefangen und habe nun auch schon 2 GT´s.
Lasst mal was von Euch lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (13. Juli 2007)

So, hier meine Alternative:
Eigenbau Cruiser, zum Brötchen holen und posen
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/392699
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/392700
und dann noch der Ersatz für das Outpost meiner Frau
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/392702
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/392701
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/392701/cat/500/ppuser/49688
Specialized Hardrock


----------



## Davidbelize (13. Juli 2007)

warum hab ich keine bilder  


herkelmann cannibal 93er in sw,britsh eagle alu carbon, scott atacama, buck shot in rot.


das sind die die zusammengebaut sind.

bilder folgen.


----------



## -lupo- (14. Juli 2007)

Tolle Idee für einen thread!

Also, hiermit fing quasi alles bei mir an, ein 1989er Giant Coldrock (Bild ist nicht von meinem Fahrrad):






Leider haben die ARAYA-Felgen irgendwann ihren Geist aufgegeben und habe sie getauscht; ansonsten ist an dem Bike noch alles original! (Exage 400lx (oder 300lx??) Schaltung/Bremsen/Kurbel/etc)

Dann ist da noch mein 96er Sintesi Hantrax:






Muddy Fox Dual Team:






Und seit märz hat noch ein Principia Gaia (die Banane) seinen Weg in meiner Garage gefunden:






Von der Härte her ist das Giant dank Starrgabel quasi dem Avalanche ebenbürtig!


----------



## gremlino (15. Juli 2007)

Kona Kahuna `04 und Giant ATX `99 für Outdoor, Univega Alpina 5.x für Indoor, Barracuda Dos Equis XX Team an der Wand.......
und für die Zukunft noch ein Ghost Northshore 06/07

Fotos habe ich nur "halbe"


----------



## Boramaniac (16. Juli 2007)

Biria Unplugged TM-Design





Focus F.I.R.S.T





2 Stk. MINI-Star





meine Freundin fährt GHOST Miss 4500


----------



## zenfire (17. Juli 2007)

Ich fahre eigentlich nur GT. Hab zwar noch anderen Müll, aber damit fahr ich höchstens zu Plus.

Mein Zassi und mein neues gebrauchtes LTS werden nirgends angeschlossen. Die lasse ich nur im Wohnzimmer unbeaufsichtigt  

Warum Ketzertum, wenn man auch GT fahren kann? verstehe die Frage nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (17. Juli 2007)

zenfire schrieb:


> Ich fahre eigentlich nur GT. Hab zwar noch anderen Müll, aber damit fahr ich höchstens zu Plus.
> 
> Mein Zassi und mein neues gebrauchtes LTS werden nirgends angeschlossen. Die lasse ich nur im Wohnzimmer unbeaufsichtigt
> 
> Warum Ketzertum, wenn man auch GT fahren kann? verstehe die Frage nicht


----------



## oliversen (30. Juli 2007)

So, jetzt muessen einige von Euch ganz schoen schlucken.

Mein neues Buegelbrett:
(ja, ich weiss, das neue Sanction waere eine ganz andere Klasse. Aber der Preis des Regin war heiss und immerhin benutze es nun schon ein halbes Jahr und muss nicht mehr bis 2008 warten)





Ausserdem gibts da noch den hier:
(Man beachte das Flutlicht Marke Eigenbau. Nichts verschafft einem des Nachts in der Stadt mehr Respekt)





oliversen


----------



## GTdanni (30. Juli 2007)

Vorallem der 12Ah Akku verschafft Respekt. 

Ich fahre im Winter ab und zu mal mit meinem 7 Ah BleiAkku mit entweder 20W IRC oder 50Watt normal. (da ist allerdings nach 30min dunkel) Auf jeden Fall staunt da jeder 250â¬ lampen Besitzer und das Zeug kostet nichts. 

Cu danni  

P.S. Geiler Streetfighter


----------



## cleiende (30. Juli 2007)

Und jetzt noch eine gute Erklärung wie man an die Ventile des Dämpfers kommt ohne den Hinterbau auseinanderzunehmen


----------



## oliversen (31. Juli 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Und jetzt noch eine gute Erklärung wie man an die Ventile des Dämpfers kommt ohne den Hinterbau auseinanderzunehmen



Hi cleiende, wenn sich deine Frage auf mein Regin beziehen sollte. Das geht eigentlich ganz einfach, denn alles was man erreichen muss ist ohne Aufwand zugaenglich. Einzig bei der Sag-Einstellung muss man die kleine Karbonschutzplatte abnehmen um den Sag messen zu koennen.

Alles in allem ein gutes Rad mit viel Spasspotential

oliversen


----------



## GT-Man (31. Juli 2007)

Bei mir sind´s folgende "Ausrutscher":
Kestrel KM40 (wurde vor kurzem wiederbelebt):



Nishiki Altron (mittlerweile demontiert):



Stadtschlampe 2-Danger Team für den Weg zum Büro:



und ab und zu einen Felt Cruiser für den Bäcker.


----------



## GTdanni (31. Juli 2007)

Ich hab nebenbei noch neben meiner GT Macke eine Diamant Macke (als Ossi darf und muss ich die haben) 

Hier mal mein Bahnrad (im Hintergrund mein Straßendiamant aber das ist grad im Umbau und das zeig ich später mal richtig) 






Dann hab ich noch so zum Spaß nen Diamant Damen SSP mit dem ich auf dem Radweg die Poserbiker mit ihren Cannondale`s abfetten wollte. (leider komm ich kaum mit dem Ding zu fahren) 







Naja und von solchen Rädern hab ich noch nen ganzen Schwung voll. 

Cu Danni 

P.S. Das Bahnrad steht übrigens zum Verkauf.


----------



## versus (7. August 2007)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Das Bahnrad



sieht klasse aus !


----------



## Lousa (9. Oktober 2007)

Ist zwar kein 26er, gehört aber trotzdem zu mir (überbleibsl aus der Jungend, die zur Zeit auf dem Dachboden geparkt ist  )

Ein niedliches Quadangle von SE-Racing:


----------



## chrrup150 (9. Oktober 2007)

Hier mal mein aktueller Bürostuhl:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/zip/91307/DSC00396.JPG
Das hab ich als Fixi mit ner Eno Nabe zum Kurierfahren aufgeaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (9. Oktober 2007)

poste doch das bild direkt - der link funktioniert (zumindest bei mir) nicht!


----------



## chrrup150 (10. Oktober 2007)

das direktposten geht nicht da die bilder zu groß sind
also nochmal der Link:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/425630/cat/20236


----------



## kingmoe (11. Oktober 2007)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> das direktposten geht nicht da die bilder zu groß sind
> also nochmal der Link:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/425630/cat/20236



Du musst nur den Link unter dem Bild hier reinkopieren:


----------



## chrrup150 (16. Oktober 2007)

nur mal ausprobieren:


 wenns funktioniert seht ihr mein nishiki in der anfangsversion 2004


----------



## chrrup150 (26. Oktober 2007)

so hab endlich mal mein mtb entstaubt
morgen gehts nach nach 2 jahren mtb- abstinenz endlich wieder los, juchuhhhhh


----------



## Kint (26. Oktober 2007)

schrubb ich mach mal teileraten...:

- rahmen der bei dne klassikern aufgrund der haltbarkeit nicht sondelrich hoch geschätzt wird...
- überteuerte cnc kurbeln aus den usa ( grafton oder missing link) 
- grafton hebelei ? 
- SELEZIONE TECNOLOGIE MECCANICHE sattelschnellspanner ? 
- mag 21 sl ti ? 
- synchros ti stütze und schaftvorbau
- king steuersatz 
- tune naben ? 
- ziemlich sicher ein odyssey ti booster. 
- speedneedle , egg beater, und ritchey zmax sind klar...

wobei ich die kombi daumi vorne rapidfire / trigger hinten ziemlich seltsam finde...


----------



## chrrup150 (27. Oktober 2007)

schon gut geraten
aber was denkst du was das für ein rahmen ist???

der rahmen ist ist ein ibs titan

die kurbeln sind die grafton jostix, aber die 2. generation

sattelschnellspanner ist von cook brothers

der daumen shifter vorne schaltet einfach präziser und schneller als ein rapidfire.

und es sind noch mehr titanteile verbaut: 
-Syncros titanlenker
-ibs titanhörnchen
-schaltwerksröllchen cmd
ansonsten stimmt deine raten


----------



## versus (28. Oktober 2007)

gestern für den winter und das deutlich ruppigere geläuf in der schweiz gekauft





kona coiler dee-lux mit z1 freeride (130mm), fox float rl, hayes mag bremsen, race face vorbau, lenker, kurbeln, xt-/lx-mix in super zustand 

wird jetzt gleich ausprobiert


----------



## oliversen (28. Oktober 2007)

versus schrieb:


> gestern für den winter und das deutlich ruppigere geläuf in der schweiz gekauft
> 
> kona coiler dee-lux mit z1 freeride (130mm), fox float rl, hayes mag bremsen, race face vorbau, lenker, kurbeln, xt-/lx-mix in super zustand
> 
> wird jetzt gleich ausprobiert



Buegelbrett.... so macht Hausarbeit Spass.
.... Sehr schoen!!!

oliversen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (28. Oktober 2007)

jaaa! das kann ich nach dem ersten ausritt bestätigen!
sogar uphill geht das noch einigermassen und runter dann erst  
die z1 ist mit weitem abstand die steifste gabel, die ich je gefahren bin. spricht super an und lässt sich um 10cm absenken - toll!

grüsse aus eidgenössisch kanada


----------



## Kint (28. Oktober 2007)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> sattelschnellspanner ist von cook brothers
> :



stimmt fiel mir dann auch ein...die stm hatten den kegel des griffes andersrum ... man hätte auch alten  hope spanner tippen können.

rahmen ibs war klar, erstens headtube decal, zweitesn ausfallenden. wurde später als IBS auch wegen dem aschlechten ruf den sie sich erarbeitet hatten unter ABS oder ABD verkauft - von *innovativ *zu *advance*. wenn du nicht weisst was ich mit haltbarkeit meine such mal im classic bereich nach IBS - da findeste gut stoff mit gebrochenen federn, hörnchen etc. plus diverse verschweisste rahmen. das steht im einklang was ich aus der zeit in erinnerung habe... aber das ist mittlerweile geschichte jetzt verkauft (wohl de rgleiche typ) unter ebay zizzabike tuningschrauben aus klar titan. scheinen seine restbestände zu sein. aber sind immer wieder schöne rahmen.... wobei ich irgendwie immer noch ner titan intense uzzi kopie die vor nem jahr mal bei ebay war (wurde von shock therapy mit ibs zusammen produziert) nachtrauere - das war ein schöner nos rahmen....naja  eh kein gt


----------



## Davidbelize (31. Oktober 2007)

sorry das ich diesen thread titel in "was ich sonst noch gerne fahren würde" umändere.
suche händeringend mein erstes mtb,ein scott boulder.möglichst in nos (nur rahmen ginge auch).


werde aber weiterhin meine gt schwäche pflegen und forcieren.

danke für euer verständnis


----------



## oldman (31. Oktober 2007)

David,

auf das Scott Boulder war ich damals auch heiss. Dann hat sich bei mir ein Scott Pro Racing eingefunden... Mann, war das Teil geil!
Ich Schlupf hab's dann verkauft, um den Kauf eines Offroad 852 (Proflex 852) zu finanzieren...
Mit viel Glück habe ich vor knapp 1 1/2 Jahren einen Scott Pro Racing Rahmen gefunden, zwar etwas vom Alter gezeichnet, aber ich liebe ihn trotzdem. Er darf bei mir als Singlespeeder laufen.

Die Scott Bikes der frühen 90er waren was sehr Besonderes, schöner Stahl, tolle Details, etc.
Geh mal auf mtb kataloge de, da hat' s schöne Materialien.
so long


----------



## chrrup150 (4. November 2007)

@ kint
ich hab mich im Classicforum mal schlau gemacht, was ibs angeht!
ist schon heftig was da abging, aber die Leute scheinen ja mehr deren Geschäftspolitik anzukreiden, als deren Produkte.
und in dem Laden in dem damals gearbeitet hab, hatten wir keine Probleme ibs teilen. da muß ich aber dazu sagen das wir da nicht viel von verkauft haben und auch schon zu advance zeiten nichts mit denen zutun haben.
ansonsten bin ich mit meinem rahmen zufrieden.


----------



## hoeckle (5. November 2007)

Soooo, die Langeweile ist groß......

das kennen ja einige schon... 





Der Cafe-Racer... 





Für den Alltag und die groben Sachen... 





Treuer Gefährte seit ´99... 





Stadtrad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (5. November 2007)

Moin Feri!

Die beiden M's sind Klasse, wunderschön!

Der Rest ist nicht so mein Ding. 

Manni


----------



## gremlino (11. Februar 2008)

mal wieder nach oben kram......


----------



## zaskar-le (11. Februar 2008)

Okay, okay. 
Wer öfter im Classic-Forum ist, kennt das hier sicher schon: 





Hieran schraube ich schon eine ganze Weile  
(es ist nun bald fertig!)




Und der hier kam grad an (danke nochmal, Jürgen!) und wird parallel zum Xizang aufgebaut. Ich feile grad noch an den Ideen, dann wird bei ihbej eingekauft


----------



## versus (11. Februar 2008)

nette sammlung! was mich allerdings schon eine weile interessiert: 
wer ist das auf deinem benutzerbild???
gehe mal davon aus, dass du es nicht bist ;-)


----------



## Kint (12. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> nette sammlung! was mich allerdings schon eine weile interessiert:
> wer ist das auf deinem benutzerbild???
> gehe mal davon aus, dass du es nicht bist ;-)



ich vote für H&M unterwäsche Werbung.... das waren noch zeiten als Heidi klum im Bikini auf 4 qm² Poster im Wg flur hing....


----------



## versus (12. Februar 2008)

bei mir war es anna nicole smith - kein scherz!
bin halt ein paar tage älter...


----------



## zaskar-le (12. Februar 2008)

Kint hats ja schon richtig beantwortet.
Zu H&M gehe ich zwar mit 32 auch nicht mehr, aber für schöne Bildchen ist man halt auch im "gehobenen" Alter noch offen. Werbung wirkt!  
Wenn jemand mal Kirsten Dunst (nach Entzug) auf der Straße trifft - könnt Ihr ihr kurz Bescheid geben, dass sie mich mal anrufen soll? 
Wir haben dieses Jahr noch gar nicht telefoniert...




versus schrieb:


> was mich allerdings schon eine weile interessiert:
> wer ist das auf deinem benutzerbild???
> gehe mal davon aus, dass du es nicht bist ;-)


----------



## elsepe (12. Februar 2008)

@ zaskar-le

schön das das brodie die amp losgeworden ist, die jetzige gabel sieht doch besser aus und ne gatorblade wär der hammer. 

seb


----------



## zaskar-le (12. Februar 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> und ne gatorblade wär der hammer.



Hi seb,

dachte ich eigentlich auch mal. Mein Rahmen ist aber ein 96er (und suspension corrected waren die Brodies ab 1995). Eine Gatorblade hat aber nur 395 mm EBH; da geht leider viel Gutes verloren. Optisch gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht. Die Pace finde ich aber auch ganz schön, und vor allem habe ich lange kein so harmonisches, gleichzeitig gieriges Bike unterm Hintern gehabt. Davon unabhängig: Gatorblades sind ja leider derzeit wie vom Erdboden verschluckt. Wenn die einmal in der richtigen Hand ist...


----------



## bofh (12. Februar 2008)

Singlespeeder fürs Gelände:






Poserfixie für die Straße:





Schickes Straßenrad:





Und noch ein paar ohne Bilder:
- Surly 1x1 als Stadtradaufbau
- Ridley Crossbow als Querfeldeinrad
- Faggin Vigorelli für Bahn und Rolle
- Columbus Extreme als Bastel- und Trainingsrad
- Hardo Wagner Randonneur als Reiserad
- Basso Loto (im Aufbau) als Sonntagsrad

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (19. Februar 2008)

ich bin ein ketzer ja ich gebe es zu.
ich konnte einfach nicht nein sagen zu diesem schmuckstück in nos.
die farbe und der lack sind einfach........ 
und richtig oldschool isses auch.


lasst ihr mir diesen rahmen durchgehen?

vorschläge was was man verbauen könnte nehme ich gerne entgegen. 



hooger booger = dicker popel


----------



## elsepe (19. Februar 2008)

ne dx! die schalter sind schon verpackt und gehen morgen auf reisen.

seb


----------



## chrrup150 (19. Februar 2008)

wow schöner alter dicker popel
hab lang keinen mehr gesehen, die hatten auch immer knaller farben.
ne alte schwarze lx gruppe würde gut passen.


----------



## SixTimesNine (19. Februar 2008)

Yoah baby, this is a HOOGER BOOGER wie ich sie noch von früher kenne, hach is det schöön. Glückwunsch und lass es mich beizeiten mal anfassen.


----------



## enfantterrible (21. Februar 2008)

YEAH!!!!! gefaellt mir, dass wir GTler so liberal sind!!!!!!

also ich fahr auch noch ein anderes bike als mein GT. 
naemlich einen alten cruiser bzw. clunker aus den 70ern der brasilianischen marke MONARK. 

der lack ist original und nur weil da rost rumlungert wird das nicht neu lackiert!!!!! schließlich ist eine patina bei diesen dingern doch obligatorisch. es stand jahrelang im schuppen meines opas. 
die laufraeder musste ich aber komplett erneuern und auch die sattel-sattelstuetze-einheit musste getauscht werden - ist aber ein originalteil extra für teile. da der fattire ein wenig zu breit für die gabel war, musste ich das schutzblech rausnehmen und hab anstatt en mudcatcher dran gemacht. naja!!!!

ja ich weiß der a-mazing kettenspanner ist kacke an dem bike und sollte einfach auch nur gut dran ausschauen  hab jetzt die kette gekuerzt und auf vordermann gebracht und den spanner abgeschraubt. benutze es halt zum cruisen und manchmal, aber wirklich nur manchmal, im leichten gelaende. man will ja auch mal das feeling der urvaeter des MTBs erleben!!!! wenn gary f. mal mit seinem schwinn vorbei schaut, schreddern wir mal die huegel hier ab!!!! *lachlach*

hier ein fotolein davon






daneben bau ich grad noch en uraltes mountain bike derselben firma auf, welches noch gebaut wird und neu mal eben umgerechnet 100 euro kostet. für den gebrauchtpreis, den ich bezahlt habe, haben einige hier wohl schon ein altes GT bei ebay ersteigert. aber der rahmen ist echt gut und hat sogar ein schaltauge, welches ja in der preisklasse rar gesaeht ist. baue es grade mit alten teilen von meinem GT auf. maguras 95er raceline vorne, hinten DX v-brakes, GT ergolenker und sattel, die derzeitigen laufraeder vom GT kommen dran, auch mit dem lustigern orangenem reifen, das alte innenlager der altus A10 gruppe, welches immer noch okay ist, ein 92er DX schaltwerk vom flohmarkt. neu werde ich noch ne aktuelle acera kurbel ( ja ich weiss, aber allzu teuer sollte es nicht werden ), en 105er steuersatz ( ist 1zoll und und bei schraubsaetzen schwoer ich auf shimano auch wenner vom rennrad ist, aber wird schon halten), ne starrgabel, en schaftvorbau, hinten kommt der mythos von irc dran und grip shifts dran montieren.
und ganz vielen aufklebern aus dem bikebusiness, die ich noch so hatte.
soll halt ein lustiges schrottiebike sein um nobelmöchtegernbiker zu ärgern!!!!!! vorallem halt auf leichten touren und uphills. vor der "restauration" wog es 20 kilo und hatte en 48er blatt drauf!!!! mal sehen wieviel es wiegt wenn es fertig ist
das foto zeigt es beim "anpassen" einiger teile. vieles ist noch dran, das mittlerweile rausgeflogen ist und natuerlich fehlt noch vieles. die stx-rc-cantis mit suntour xc pro hebel hab ich mittlerweile halt gegen die DX v's getauscht. wollte halt doch v's dran haben!!!!!!


----------



## cleiende (21. Februar 2008)

Tag enfanterrible,

kann es sein daß die Gabel durch einen Aufprall nach hinten gebogen ist? Sieht aus der Prespektive danach aus. So eine fein nach hinten gebogene Gabel ist mir mal entspannt am Bordstein abgerissen. Mut zum Risiko!
Gruss,

cleiende


----------



## enfantterrible (21. Februar 2008)

hallo cleiende!!!

du meinst sicherlich die gabel bei dem mountain bike, das ich noch aufbaue. ja da hast du vollkommen recht das teil ist wirklich krumm und schief. als ich die maguras aufsetze, hab ich dann auch noch gemerkt, dass die cantisockel ein wenig versetzt sind. aber mittlerweile ist die gabel draußen, da die normalen 100mm naben sowieso ein wenig zu breit für die gabel sind. beim ausbau kam mir dann auch noch der durch rost in zwei gebrochene schaft des vorbaus entgegen und über die lager des steuersatzes wollen wir erst gar nicht reden 

der vorbesitzer ist nicht gerade nett mit dem teil umgegangen aber mir ging es vor allem um den rahmen und der ist noch in recht gutem zustand!!!!

monark ist hier in brasilien so wie vaterland oder schauff in deutschland. solide  und trotzdem preisgünstig. halt ein fahrrad fürs volk.


----------



## Stemmel (2. März 2008)

mein erstes MTB, liebevoll SINE genannt: 





(ein Tausch wird - fast - nie in Frage kommen)  

Und dann noch WILLI Wilier für die Straße: 





(den ich vermutlich bei enstprechendem Kleingeld im Portemonaie und Möglichkeit gegen einen grünen Lotto tauschen würde) 

Daggi


----------



## Kint (2. März 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> mein erstes MTB, liebevoll *SINE *genannt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah du hast den "apfel" weggelassen und ich dachte du hättest das "drai" dimitiert. der herkunft nach aber wahrscheinlich auch in gt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (2. März 2008)

Am Freitag ersteigert und Gestern abgeholt .

Ellsworth Truth

Zielsetzung : Fully fürs Grobe - da wo mein STS nicht mehr eingesetzt werden soll .

Aufbau wird geändert - Scheibenbremsen sind Pflicht


----------



## GT-Hinterland (1. April 2008)

So,
habe mir da auch ein neues Spielzeug zugelegt 
Leider mußten dafür zwei gute Bekannte gehen  ( wurden in Zahlung genommen)

Leider nichtmehr bei mir 









Das neue 



   

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## hoeckle (1. April 2008)

Sascha, Du traust dich aber was....


----------



## Manni1599 (1. April 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> So,
> habe mir da auch ein neues Spielzeug zugelegt
> Leider mußten dafür zwei gute Bekannte gehen  ( wurden in Zahlung genommen)
> 
> ...




Wenn heute nicht der 01.April wäre, würde ich am WE runterkommen und Dir das Hirn nochmal graderücken.....


----------



## spatzel (1. April 2008)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Am Freitag ersteigert und Gestern abgeholt .
> 
> Ellsworth Truth
> 
> ...



DAS wäre auch noch was,das einzige ernsthafte Fully,das ich mir außer einem Rocky Element zulegen würde.....poste mal nen Fahrbericht wenn du es soweit hast.....und das ist kein Aprilscherz.....


----------



## Ketterechts (1. April 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> DAS wäre auch noch was,das einzige ernsthafte Fully,das ich mir außer einem Rocky Element zulegen würde.....poste mal nen Fahrbericht wenn du es soweit hast.....und das ist kein Aprilscherz.....



Gefahren bin ich es schon - sehr lecker .

Die Marzocchi wurde gegen ne Fox getauscht - leider baute diese zu hoch und dann die Fox gegen ne Z1 - und die ist einfach klasse .

Momentan warte ich auf die Bremsen - Avid Juicy Seven und den LRS . 
Wenn alles verbaut ist gibt es wieder aktuelle Bilder - eventuel kommt sogar noch ne moderne Gabel rein - Lockout will ich auch mal haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spatzel (1. April 2008)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Gefahren bin ich es schon - sehr lecker .
> 
> Die Marzocchi wurde gegen ne Fox getauscht - leider baute diese zu hoch und dann die Fox gegen ne Z1 - und die ist einfach klasse .
> 
> ...



hab mir ne reba umbauen lassen,weil ich eine mit poploc und u-turn für felgenbremse haben wollte,die gibts hier aber nicht in der ausführung, sondern nur in der disc version.Also,die find ich super.....u-turn kann was....


----------



## hoeckle (2. April 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> DAS wäre auch noch was,das einzige ernsthafte Fully,das ich mir außer einem Rocky Element zulegen würde.....poste mal nen Fahrbericht wenn du es soweit hast.....und das ist kein Aprilscherz.....


 
Aber bitte dann auch das Tiruth... 



Ketterechts schrieb:


> Gefahren bin ich es schon - sehr lecker .
> 
> Die Marzocchi wurde gegen ne Fox getauscht - leider baute diese zu hoch und dann die Fox gegen ne Z1 - und die ist einfach klasse .
> 
> ...


 


spatzel schrieb:


> hab mir ne reba umbauen lassen,weil ich eine mit poploc und u-turn für felgenbremse haben wollte,die gibts hier aber nicht in der ausführung, sondern nur in der disc version.Also,die find ich super.....u-turn kann was....


 
ohne euch nahetreten zu wollen, aber was bitte wollt ihr bei 100mm federweg traveln (bezogen auf das truth)??? und an gabeln halte ich LO generell für schwachsinn... aber ich lasse mich gerne vom gegenteil überzeugen... 

2ct


----------



## versus (2. April 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Wenn heute nicht der 01.April wäre, würde ich am WE runterkommen und Dir das Hirn nochmal graderücken.....



tststs... kann nicht mal jemand einen netten aprilscherz machen?
es muss einem ja nicht immer gleich das herz stehen bleiben   

@ketterechts: G E I L E   K I S T E ! ! ! 
sieht nach ner menge spass aus


----------



## Stemmel (2. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> tststs... kann nicht mal jemand einen netten aprilscherz machen?




Aber doch nicht mit dem Lotto-Rahmen!


----------



## spatzel (2. April 2008)

ohne euch nahetreten zu wollen, aber was bitte wollt ihr bei 100mm federweg traveln (bezogen auf das truth)??? und an gabeln halte ich LO generell für schwachsinn... aber ich lasse mich gerne vom gegenteil überzeugen... 

2ct[/QUOTE]

.....zum Glück hat ja jeder seine eigene Meinung. Und U-Turn Gabeln fangen ja bei 80mm an,ich fahr meine meistens bei 85,wenns grober wird, dreh ich se dann auch mal richtung 100,alles was drüber geht, ist an nem Hardtail eh Quatsch.....


----------



## versus (2. April 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> ohne euch nahetreten zu wollen, aber was bitte wollt ihr bei 100mm federweg traveln (bezogen auf das truth)??? und an gabeln halte ich LO generell für schwachsinn... aber ich lasse mich gerne vom gegenteil überzeugen...



 bei rädern, mit denen man hurtig bergauf fahren möchte, sprich auch mal im wiegetritt eine rampe hochpumpen, würde ich keine gabel ohne lockout fahren wollen. bei langen gabeln und rädern fürs grobe finde ich niveauabsenkung (eta, u-turn...) tatsächlich besser.

kommschduzürichzeigischdir - ich darf seit gestern nämlich wieder


----------



## Backfisch (2. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> kommschduzürichzeigischdir - ich darf seit gestern nämlich wieder



Ist das Edelmetall entfernt?


----------



## Bastieeeh (2. April 2008)

Ich hoffe, du hast's dir gleich mitgeben lassen. Man weiss ja nie, wofür das nochmal taugt...


----------



## versus (2. April 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, du hast's dir gleich mitgeben lassen. Man weiss ja nie, wofür das nochmal taugt...



habe ich  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4513144&postcount=61

ideen für die wiederverwertung gibt es auch schon - anschlagwinkel für meines H2Os


----------



## spatzel (4. April 2008)

Sodele,denn mal noch mein Rockybaby nach einem kleinen update....
Der Vorbau wird evtl.noch gegen einen 0° Thomson Elite getauscht,muß erst mal schauen,wie sich das jetzt fährt.....dann wird entschieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (4. April 2008)

das kennt ihr ja schon:





das hier habe ich bildlich noch gar nicht gepostet, deshalb:


----------



## oldman (18. April 2008)

moin,

mich hat wieder der teufel geritten, demnaechst wird ein neues fully aufgebaut:












aus dem grund werde ich das litespeed niota abstossen...


----------



## versus (18. April 2008)

argh!

gibts das stück auch mal ganz zu sehen, oder schaffst du es noch nicht dich mehr als 50cm davon zu entfernen


----------



## Bastieeeh (18. April 2008)

Boah! Verarbeitungsqualität zum Verlieben!  
Wenn ich nochmal irgendwann Geld anfasse für ein Neurad, dann weiss ich momentan nicht ob das GT bekommt oder jemand anderes...


----------



## oldman (18. April 2008)

hab noch keine eigenen Bilder des Rahmens, er befindet sich in der Phase "Anlieferung"...
konnte bei dem Kurs nicht wiederstehen und dann fand sich noch ein Discounthaendler, der mir das Ding foermlich aufgezwungen hat, sowas von guenstig im Vergleich zu den ueblichen Moots Preisen.
Egal, trotzdem bedeutet jeder Neuzugang auch, dass was anderes gehen muss: das Niota, dann mein Müsing RR Rahmen und jede Menge Geraffel - naja, das Anniversary geht ja auch retour...


----------



## versus (18. April 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> naja, das Anniversary geht ja auch retour...



ist das entschiedene sache?


----------



## spatzel (18. April 2008)

........dafür kam meins heut an............ Goil!


----------



## alf2 (18. April 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> Sodele,denn mal noch mein Rockybaby nach einem kleinen update....



Nachdem ich bisher kein vernünftiges Stahl EDGE gefunden habe, ist meine Wahl jetzt auch auf einen Rocky Renner gefallen. Es handelt sich um eine Solo Sonderserie aus Columbus Spirit   . Bin schon sehr gespannt, wie es sich fährt.





Besonders gefallen mir die Ritchey Ausfallenden





und die filigrane Bremsenhalterung





Bin schon gespannt, wie es sich fährt. Hoffentlich ist der filigrane Stahlrahmen nicht zu weich.


----------



## versus (19. April 2008)

hmmm... lecker ! dem glanz eines rockys kann ich mich ja auch nur schlecht entziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (20. April 2008)

Und ich sag nur 

*STEEL IS REAL* 





Kona Explosif von 93
Hab ich vor zwei Wochen in der Bucht geschossen und nun zu neuem Leben erweckt - ich kann mich dieser Faszination von dünnen Stahlrahmen einfach nur schwer entziehen  

Ist jetzt schon mein drittes Kona - bin mal gespannt wie das weitergeht


----------



## ikimasu (21. April 2008)

Mein Stompi:





Inzwischen mit ordentlicher Fangopackung


----------



## hoeckle (21. April 2008)

bettes Rad, aber ist das schon der L poder XL rahmen???? Ansonsten fänd ich den ein wenig klein für deine Größe, auch wenn man kleine Rahmen mag...


----------



## ikimasu (21. April 2008)

Das ist der L Rahmen (53cm)

Mein "Problem" ist, dass ich für meine Größe eine recht große Schrittlänge habe (95cm bei 192). Die Oberrohrlänge des L Rahmens fand ich daher recht angenehm. Aber hast Recht, die Sattelstütze ist schon ne ziemliche Antenne 

Aber mei... mir passt es so 

Edit: Schau dir mal in meinem Album das GT an. Der Rahmen ist ca. 3cm höher und es sieht trotzdem ziemlich wild aus... Hab halt Beine wie Heidi Klum, bis zum Boden...


----------



## hoeckle (21. April 2008)

ikimasu schrieb:


> Das ist der L Rahmen (53cm)
> 
> Mein "Problem" ist, dass ich für meine Größe eine recht große Schrittlänge habe (95cm bei 192). Die Oberrohrlänge des L Rahmens fand ich daher recht angenehm. Aber hast Recht, die Sattelstütze ist schon ne ziemliche Antenne
> 
> Aber mei... mir passt es so


 

Für das Problem gibt es doch eine Lösung: Liteville !   

Hab mir das baer schon fast gedacht. Gibt hier ja noch einen mit dem Problem...  Und wenns dir passt ist es ja die hauptsache...


----------



## Kint (21. April 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Für das Problem gibt es doch eine Lösung: Liteville !
> 
> Hab mir das baer schon fast gedacht. Gibt hier ja noch einen mit dem Problem...  Und wenns dir passt ist es ja die hauptsache...



genau liteville....  vor allem ist deren konstruktion ausgezeichent für leute die nben der schrittlänge auch das gewicht mitbringen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ikimasu (22. April 2008)

Hrhr, jau super Idee 

Kann man den Sattelstützenturm dann auch mit Spannseilen an Lenker und Ausfallende stabilisieren? 

So, jetzt aber genug über meine alienhaften Proportionen gelästert ^^ Soo weit ist die Stütze (mit 29cm) ja nun auch nicht draussen


----------



## hoeckle (9. Mai 2008)

um die, an anderer stelle leider mehr als oft genug dokumentierte, vorübergehende bergaufschwäche zu kompensieren gab´s das.....   




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/95433


@versus:

ich freu mich schon jetzt irrsinnig auf euren besuch bei mir....


----------



## zaskar-le (9. Mai 2008)

...gegen Hoeckle´s Monster habe ich performance-technisch ganz sicher keine Chance, zu mir verirrt sich halt immer nur so altes Zeug...


























Noch nicht ganz fertig, aber jetzt schon sehr dicht dran.
Die Farbe nennt sich "Candy Blue to violett fade".
Diese Candy-Lacke sind einfach DER Hammer > knallt richtig


----------



## hoeckle (9. Mai 2008)

ach schön...  

mir gefallen dem leitner seine hinterbauten echt gut.. sowohl in seinen eigenen rahmen als auch in lizenzierter form. kann mich noch gut erinnern wie ich 93 in der mba die werbung vom mongoose iboc angehimmelt habe...  natürlich nicht zu vergleichen mit dem chance...

btw: das eint uns...


----------



## gremlino (13. Mai 2008)

Fat


----------



## Ketterechts (14. Mai 2008)

Der Stahlwahn geht weiter und wieder ein Kona .

Vor einem guten halben Jahr aus Berlin mitgebracht , dann mal kurz im Aufbau des Vorbesitzers gefahren und nun komplett überarbeitet und als gut befunden - die XTR Teile haben übrigens fast die genau gleiche Farbe wie der Rahmen . Genug der Worte .

Hier also mein zweites Kona Explosif





Schnörkelloser Aufbau mit fast kompletter XTR 900 , ansonsten etwas Syncros , Kona und dergleichen .

Macht riesigen Spass das Rad und wie man vielleicht erkennen kann , sind die Trails momentan ganz schön staubig


----------



## GT-Man (4. Juni 2008)

Mein Stadtflitzer. Ein Litespeed Obed mit Ur-SID und XTR:


----------



## zaskar-le (4. Juni 2008)

...so ein Obed ist schon was feines.
Ich kuck´ ja auch schon immer, aber irgendwie ohne Erfolg.
Wenn Du den Rahmen irrrrrrrrrrrrrrgendwann mal loswerden möchtest...


----------



## versus (4. Juni 2008)

ein litespeed als stadtflitze  

warum nicht


----------



## Kelme (19. Juni 2008)

Das da für längere Touren und Alpen-X.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (20. Juni 2008)

momentan dieses "müsing"

jetzt aber noch flacher im vorbaubereich.und für die stadt ein kona ssp. aber da ohne foto.

mtb wird wohl erst nächstes jahr fertig


----------



## Ketterechts (29. Juni 2008)

Mein "neues" Reiserad - Specialized Stumpjumper - bei seiner ersten Proberunde dieses Wochenende - ca 120km mit fast vollständigem Gepäck und zwar hier bei uns am Rand des Odenwaldes Richtung Neckar - soll heißen auch an den Höhenmetern war kein Mangel zu beklagen .


----------



## Master | Torben (29. Juni 2008)

Dann will ich auch mal.

Unsere Bikes neben dem GT sind für uns beide der Stadt-SSP:






Und für mich ein großes


----------



## GT-Man (30. Juni 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ein litespeed als stadtflitze
> 
> warum nicht



Geht aber auch anders:


----------



## gremlino (30. Juni 2008)

(ausnahmsweise) mal wieder schön sauber:


----------



## oliversen (12. Juli 2008)

Letzten Sonntag.... "KETZEREI", den ganzen Tag

Geil wars!





















oliversen


----------



## zaskar-le (12. Juli 2008)

Wow, traumhaft!


----------



## chrrup150 (12. Juli 2008)

ich hab da ne idee für nen gt treffen....
oliversen


----------



## versus (12. Juli 2008)

das sieht ja wahnsinnig aus! da sei auch die ketzterei verziehen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boramaniac (15. Juli 2008)

Hi @ all,

ich stell Euch einfach mal mein neuestes Bike vor...

Wen die Geschichte rund um den Bau dieses Bikes interessiert, 
der kann ja einfach mal HIER schauen...

Ich wollt' mir einfach nur ein Bike bauen, um Abends nach 
Feierabend noch mal eine eine schnelle Runde zu drehen. 
Eher die Alltagstauglichkeit stand im Vordergrund, als das
reine Rennrad-Feeling... Aber seht selbst:






* Rahmen: Cross, Aluminium
* Farbe: Reinweiß mit Bluepearl im Klarlack
* Innenlager: XT-4Kant
* Kurbel: FSA Ergomo Carbon 53/39
* Pedale: Shimano SPD PDA530
* Gabel: Scor Captain Ahab SSL Alu 1 1/8" Disc IS 2000
* Steuersatz: Syncros Hardcore HCI
* Laufräder: Alu, Hohlkammer, geöst
* Reifen: vo/hi: Continental SportContact 32-622
* Naben: vo/hi: Felt Disc-Nabe / Shimano Alfine SG-S500 8-Gang
* Bremse: Magura Louise-Scheibenbremse
* Vorbau/Lenker: Ness Aero Carbon
* Griffe: Brave Connector Lock On
* Kettenspanner: Shimano Alfine
* Umwerfer: Shimano 105, FD-1056, Anlöt
* Kette: Shimano 105 10-fach
* Schalthebel: Shimano Alfine Tab-Shifter 2-fach/8-fach
* Sattelstütze: Carbon-Aero (200g)
* Sattel: Selle San Marco SKN
* Flaschenhalter: 12K-Carbon (30g)
* Gewicht: 12,2 kg


Zum Vergrößern: auf's Bild klicken


----------



## Backfisch (15. Juli 2008)

Hübsch, aber wie hast Du das so schwer gekriegt?


----------



## cleiende (15. Juli 2008)

Alfine Nabe, die wiegt schon schlappe 1800 Gramm


----------



## Gralmaster88 (15. Juli 2008)

Oliversen, kompliment, die sehn richtig gut aus die Bilder, das kann man nicht anders sagen!


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Juli 2008)

Mein neues Spielzeug, leider kein GT:






Ist leider nur ein Katalogfoto, da meine Digicam ausgerechnet heute den Löffel abgegeben hat. Das Foto kommt hin, allerdings ist ne Ultegra SL dran.


----------



## oldman (17. Juli 2008)

so, es ist jetzt da und ich muss sagen, Ketzerei ist geil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (18. Juli 2008)

Und, Hinterbau besser als der 20th?


----------



## versus (18. Juli 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> so, es ist jetzt da und ich muss sagen, Ketzerei ist geil...



 wie geil! machnfoddovonderseitebidde ! ! !


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Juli 2008)

So erstes (etwas unscharf gewordenes) Foto:


----------



## ikimasu (18. Juli 2008)

Wow, das ist mal ein edles Teil, oldman! Geil! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zeig doch mal bitte ein paar mehr Bilder 

@TigersClaw: Simplon rockt!  Erschreckend, dass ich langsam in ein Alter komme, wo ich Rennräder toll finde. Hätte ich noch vor zwei Jahren für völlig unmöglich gehalten... ^^


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Juli 2008)

@ikimasu, ging mir genauso. Aber Rennrad macht genauso süchtig wie MTB. Und mein Zaskar wird trotzdem mindestens genauso gerne gefahren


----------



## oliversen (18. Juli 2008)

Whou oldman, sehr sexy!
Ich denke die Fuhre darst du sogar zum GT Treffen mitbringen ohne das jemand eine abfaellige Bemerkung riskiert.

Viel Spass damit

oliversen


----------



## spatzel (18. Juli 2008)

Oli,kann ich dich mal besuchen kommen???DA würd ich auch gern mal rumgurken......


----------



## spatzel (18. Juli 2008)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal.
> 
> Unsere Bikes neben dem GT sind für uns beide der Stadt-SSP:
> 
> ...



Du lieber Himmel,wohnt ihr in Machu Picchu,daß man so nen Federweg in der Stadt braucht???Hölle.....


----------



## cleiende (19. Juli 2008)

Ein kleiner Impulskauf, damit sind alle drei Söhne mit klassischen 26" Rädern versorgt, auch wenn zwei von den Kerlen erst in 3 Jahren vernünftig damit fahren können. War keine leichte Beichte daheim.

KASTAN VLR (= Boralite), aus der Schmiede des Grossmeisters des BMX, Lynn Kastan.
Zustand sehr gut.
Preis = Impulskauf.

Aber....geile Schweissnähte und sehr schicker Steuerkopf

















Nun habe ich drei Jahre Zeit für einen Aufbau mit silbernen Teilen.


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Juli 2008)

Netter Rahmen. Was haben denn die ganzen überzähligen Schweissnähte zu sagen, unter der Sattelklemmschelle und am Steuerkopf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (19. Juli 2008)

Endlich, endlich ist mein Brodie richtig fertig und fährt sich nun genauso, wie ich mir das vorstelle.
Kann´s aber kaum mit ansehen, wie da langsam Gebrauchsspuren entstehen 





















Schönes Wochenende!
Christian


----------



## versus (19. Juli 2008)

hach das brodie ist einfach ein tolles bike ! fotos davon sehe ich immer wieder gerne...

auch mit gebrauchsspuren ;-)


----------



## cleiende (20. Juli 2008)

Deshalb das Foto vom Steuerkopf:
Am Steuerkopf wurde erst ein etwas zu kurzes Rohr angeheftet. Dann kamen zwei sich in einer Stufe auf den Innendurchmesser des angehefteten Rohres verjüngende dicke Hülsen rein, danach erst wurde geschweisst (Hülse an Rohr, Rohr an Rest des Rahmens). Die Hülsen sind im Vergleich zu einem durchgehenden Rohr monströs in der Wandstärke. Und klar, die untere ist länger.
Sattelklemme ähnliches Prinzip.
Da ist nichts zuviel geschweisst.



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Netter Rahmen. Was haben denn die ganzen überzähligen Schweissnähte zu sagen, unter der Sattelklemmschelle und am Steuerkopf?


----------



## gtbiker (23. Juli 2008)

Mein SS-Flitzer, ca.2000-3000km/a


----------



## Boramaniac (23. Juli 2008)

das Bat-Mobil:






mein SSP:


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Juli 2008)

Gibbts die Hellcat noch, oder biste das schon los?


----------



## maatik (23. Juli 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


>



Sind die Holme unterschiedlich lang ?

btw: die Zugführung am Sitzrohr ist ein Traum..


----------



## bofh (23. Juli 2008)

Mein Faggin Vigorelli im Setup für die Rolle. Der erigierte Vorbau ist nur meinem derzeitigen Hüftumfang geschuldet. 

E.


----------



## Boramaniac (23. Juli 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Gibbts die Hellcat noch, oder biste das schon los?



Ja, das gibt es noch... Aber mit einem anderen Besitzer 
Hab' mir ja aus dem Budget das GT STS gebaut...

Ach das Hellcat war zwar ein schön auffälliges Bike, aber eigentlich 
auch zu schade zum Fahren. Und so einen Wert an die Decke hängen 
hätte a) meine Madame nicht mitgemacht und b) ist das auch nicht 
so mein Ding. Es ist aber mit vernünftigem Plus verkauft worden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (24. Juli 2008)

maatik schrieb:


> Sind die Holme unterschiedlich lang ?



...wenn Du die Gabelholme meinst: nein 
Vielleicht verzerrt die Perspektive ein wenig.
Oder es irritiert optisch, dass ich nur noch 1 Original-Pace-Kappe draufhab.


----------



## maatik (24. Juli 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Oder Es Irritiert Optisch, Dass Ich Nur Noch 1 Original-pace-kappe Draufhab.



:d


----------



## Ketterechts (11. Oktober 2008)

Da ich ja zu den MultiKultiBikern hier im GT Forum gehöre und es nach zehn Jahren mal wieder Zeit für was richtig Neues wurde , hab ich mir dieses hier gegönnt :





Salsa ala Carte - Baujahr 2008

Aufgebaut mit einem 8fach Antrieb der 737er XT und einer Hope C2 Scheibenbremsanlage - zuviel neu kann ich mir einfach nicht leisten , noch dazu passt die XT einfach herrlich an den filigranen Rahmen .

Gefedert wird das Ganze im Moment über 2.5er Conti Diesel , welche aber wahrscheinlich 2.25er Nobby Nics weichen müssen , da doch recht wenig Platz rechts und links ist .

Mehr Bilder gibt es bei Interesse bei mir im Album 

Gruss Benjamin


----------



## alf2 (11. Oktober 2008)

Das Salsa gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut!
Mit dem habe ich auch eine Zeitlang geliebäugelt. Damals gabs das nur in Orange, weshalb es dann eine Rocky Mountain Hammer geworden ist.
Aber dieses Braun ist wirklich schön!


----------



## gremlino (11. Oktober 2008)

Sehr geiles Salsa 

Erinnern mich immer an meinen MTB Beginn 1994 

Hier auch mal meine neue Schleuder für den Weg zur Arbeit, ein 2008er Giant XTC Team, allerdings mit älteren Komponenten. Manitou Skareb, Magura HS 33, Mavic Felgen, Ritchey WCS und Pro, Easton, Rest ist alles XT. Sorglos Paket. Ein paar Sachen werden über die Zeit noch geändert. Satteltausch gegen SLR, etc. aber jetzt wird erst mal gefahren. Gesamtgewicht aktuell noch 11,4kg, muss ich noch ein wenig drücken, aber bei 0,1Tonnen Gesamtgewicht von mir, darf die Stabilität nicht leiden......hier die Fotos:


----------



## oldman (12. Oktober 2008)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Da ich ja zu den MultiKultiBikern hier im GT Forum gehöre und es nach zehn Jahren mal wieder Zeit für was richtig Neues wurde , hab ich mir dieses hier gegönnt :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr, sehr schoen! richtig gute kombination des neune rahmens mit den aelteren teilen, sowas mag ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (12. Oktober 2008)

benjamin, das salsa ist ein traum!!!

ich war heute bei allerschönstem oktoberwetter mit meinem ketzer-bike unterwegs und es macht immer noch richtig laune...


----------



## dr.juggles (13. Oktober 2008)

so ein kona ketzer bike hab ich auch...macht bergab definitiv mehr spaß als ein zaskar!


----------



## versus (14. Oktober 2008)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> so ein kona ketzer bike hab ich auch...macht bergab definitiv mehr spaß als ein zaskar!



dem kann ich nur zustimmen  
damit es bergauf auch nicht ganz so mühsam voran geht, habe ich eine thomson stütze, einen normalen flite und gerade eben ein paar crossmax xl geordert. das spart etwa 750gramm. dann noch 2.4er n.n. tubeless  und eine xt-kassette, dann liegt die fuhre bei etwa 14-14.5 kg und mit lockout-dämpfer und absenkbaren z1 geht das dann schon recht gut.


----------



## Manni1599 (15. Oktober 2008)

@Ketterechts: Benjamin, das Salsa ist wirklich wunderschön!
Gerade mit der 737 (schönste Shimanokurbel ever!) und den dunklen Felgen ein Traum.


----------



## Master | Torben (16. Oktober 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> Du lieber Himmel,wohnt ihr in Machu Picchu,daß man so nen Federweg in der Stadt braucht???Hölle.....



Meinst du jetzt den Singlespeeder oder das Bullit? Sicher ersteres, das Bullit ist glaub ich selbstredend (obwohl damit auch getourt wird). Die Judy XL am SSP sieht schlimmer aus als sie ist - Baujahr 99, 100mm FW, 1,9kg, fast nichts für bezahlt. Für meinen Rock Shox DC-Fetisch also genau richtig! Und die Straßen in Leipzig sind wahrlich übel.


----------



## oldman (16. Oktober 2008)

bekanntermassen wehre ich mich gegen Ketzerei, aber leider hat es bei GT keine Titan Fullies und auch keine Stahlhardtails die auf 120-130mm Federweg ausgelegt sind...

Nachdem ich neulich meinem juengsten Bruder ein On One 456 aufgebaut habe, also eine echte Waldmaschine fuer Maenner, bekam ich umgehend Appetit auf eine langhubige Waldmaschine. Bedingung - Stahl, nix Bauxit.

Es kam wie es kommen musste, die boesen Geister haben mir das hier in den Weg gestellt, naja, da hab ich halt improvisiert und meinen Bedarf kurzfristig von Fe auf Ti umgestellt. 
Ihr koennt Euch vorstellen, dass es mir nicht leicht gefallen ist... 







Das Biest kriegt den schon bekannten GT Hadley LRS, eine 130mm Laurin, Thomson Hardware und XO Schalterei, einen Ti Semi-Riser und am Samstag werde ich damit von einer sehr hohen Bordsteinkante springen


----------



## aggressor2 (16. Oktober 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> bekanntermassen wehre ich mich gegen Ketzerei, aber leider hat es bei GT keine Titan Fullies und auch keine Stahlhardtails die auf 120-130mm Federweg ausgelegt sind...
> 
> Nachdem ich neulich meinem juengsten Bruder ein On One 456 aufgebaut habe, also eine echte Waldmaschine fuer Maenner, bekam ich umgehend Appetit auf eine langhubige Waldmaschine. Bedingung - Stahl, nix Bauxit.
> 
> ...




Geil! Aber Sattelüberhöhung is hier nich drin, oder?
Viel Fetz dann am Samstag und unter der Woche beim Schrauben
gruß


----------



## versus (16. Oktober 2008)

@nicolai: da ist er ja endlich! ich dachte schon das ding wäre in den kanal gefallen.

sieht gut aus und ich bin sehr gespannt auf das ergebnis - und alter mann, tu dir nicht weh!


----------



## cleiende (16. Oktober 2008)

Sehr feist, das ist doch das Litespeed daß es nur 1 Jahr lang gab!


----------



## hoeckle (16. Oktober 2008)

glückwunsch nicolai!

bin jetzt aber gespannt wie das ding aufgebaut aussieht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (20. Oktober 2008)

moin,

Details im Titanium Thread

Gruss


----------



## gtbiker (20. Oktober 2008)




----------



## GT-Man (20. Oktober 2008)

Mein Sportgerät für die nächste Saison. Leader LD-735TT:


----------



## hoeckle (20. Oktober 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> Details im Titanium Thread
> 
> Gruss


 

feines ding! aber bitte bei gelegenheit ein bischen mehr mühe beim ablichten...


----------



## oldman (20. Oktober 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> feines ding! aber bitte bei gelegenheit ein bischen mehr mühe beim ablichten...



und putzen soll ich dann wohl auch noch?


----------



## hoeckle (20. Oktober 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> und putzen soll ich dann wohl auch noch?


 
davon geh ich doch aus, das es nach der ausfahrt liebevoll gewaschen, getrocknet und gepflegt wird... auch maschinen haben eine seele...


----------



## Kint (23. Oktober 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> so, es ist jetzt da und ich muss sagen, Ketzerei ist geil...



schick... mit der badelatsche eingebaut ?


----------



## santacruza (29. Oktober 2008)

hier mein unimog: rocky mountain mit 2 fach kettenblatt zum touren


----------



## GT-Man (31. Oktober 2008)

Endlich mal etwas aktuelles Carbon im Hause. Ein C14 Peaceberg:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (31. Oktober 2008)

Sieht gut aus. 
Nur irgendwie unpassend das an solchen High End Rahmen dann Cantisockel und IS Aufnahme ist, das wirkt dann immer wie vom Baumarkt. 
Denn mal ehrlich, wie oft wechselt man zwischen den Bremssytemen hin und her? 

Cu danni  

P.S. Der TT Rahmen sieht Klasse aus, wie ein Tarnkappenbomber.


----------



## GT-Man (1. November 2008)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Nur irgendwie unpassend das an solchen High End Rahmen dann Cantisockel und IS Aufnahme ist, das wirkt dann immer wie vom Baumarkt.



Wirkt doch eher nicht wie vom Baumarkt, oder? 



Von der C14 Hompage, die Aufnahme für die V-brake Sockel siehst Du da ja fast nicht mehr. Ich würde meinen Rahmen aber trotzdem eher mit V-Brakes fahren.


----------



## aggressor2 (1. November 2008)

Das is betimmt nich verkehrt, aber die Pace passt an dem Rad nich
Und dazu die Bremsscheiben, die Felgen, und der Spacerturm
Hier würde die Ritchey Carbongabel bestimmt wie die Faust aufs Auge passen
Aber das wirste betimmt hinkriegen
gruß


----------



## GT-Man (2. November 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Aber das wirste betimmt hinkriegen
> gruß


Wie gesagt, von der C14 Homepage!  Was soll ich da hinkriegen??  

Ich find´s eigentlich ganz gut aufgebaut. Laut eines Forummitglieds soll es ca. 7 kg wiegen. So sieht der Peaceberg aber fast noch besser aus:



Schön schwarz!


----------



## Kint (3. November 2008)

nicht zu nah ans lagerfeuer stellen sonst loderts lichterloh das brikett....


----------



## hoeckle (10. November 2008)

ausgezaubert.....









neue ketzerei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (30. November 2008)

Und wieder wird gefrevelt :

Gestern so abgeholt :





Wurde es in einer Nacht/Morgenaktion für die erste Probefahrt umgebaut und sieht vorerst so aus :





Als erstes wurde alles unnötige wie Licht und Schutzbleche entfernt . Dann wurde ein echter Hardcore LRS montiert - vorne White Industrie Nabe und hinten GT Hadley beides eingespeicht in Sun Big Mammoth Felgen . Als Reifen wurden 2.3er Continental Vapor aufgezogen und mit 3.5 bar befüllt . Gebremst wird vorerst mit ner XT/Avid V-Brake , hier wird aber wahrscheinlich ne Magura Verwendung finden .
Ansonsten folgen noch farblich gleiche Sättel und Griffe - musste halt schnell gehen .
Endschuldigt bitte die Bildqualität - Handybilder


----------



## oliversen (30. November 2008)

na, das nenn ich doch mal "Monstertruck"!
Sehr geil.

Musst unbedingt nochmal updates posten.
Und hey, bei deiner Anbauaktion hast du den Seitenstaender vergessen...

oliversen


----------



## Ketterechts (30. November 2008)

oliversen schrieb:


> na, das nenn ich doch mal "Monstertruck"!
> Sehr geil.
> 
> Musst unbedingt nochmal updates posten.
> ...



Updates folgen bestimmt , kann aber dauern , da der Rahmen eventuell neu lackiert wird - hat schon einige Lackmacken und wenn schon neu aufgebaut , dann richtig 

Jaja der Seitenständer - leider unverzichtbar um das Teil einigermassen sicher abzustellen , da der Platzbedarf doch enorm ist .


----------



## tomasius (30. November 2008)

Damit könnte ich meine AL**, äh, meine Allerliebst auch noch beglücken. 

Wenn du Hilfe brauchen solltest (Decals, Pulver), ruf einfach an.

Tom


----------



## cleiende (30. November 2008)

Die Santanas sind wie (ACHTUNG!!!) Cannondale einfach Spitzentandems. Viel Spaß, ist optimal für Radreisen. Ich hatte mal eine Tour mit einem Cannondale Tandem und meinem Cannondale Kinderanhäger gemacht, da wurden angesichts der Gesamtlänge Bauklötze gestaunt. 

Das ist der Bock vom Andre, richtig?

Gruß,


Christoph


----------



## Ketterechts (30. November 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Das ist der Bock vom Andre, richtig?
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> ...



Jep


----------



## tomasius (30. November 2008)

Gesagt, getan? - Ich überlege (... nicht wirklich). 






http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-Tandem_W...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:24|39:1|240:1318

Ich bitte meine etwas missbräuchliche Verwendung dieses Threads zu entschuldigen. 

Tom


----------



## Kint (30. November 2008)

wenn jemand noch _ernsthaft _ein tandem sucht dann steht hier in nem Lübecker shop noch ein von einem lokalen rahmenbauer, den es wohl mittlerweile nicht mehr gibt, handgefertigtes stahl Tandem, imho extrem leicht - filletbrazed wenn ich mich recht erinnere, allgemein ein ausgesucht schönes stück.  und zb mit suntour wishbone shiftern ausgestattet ... ich meine - aber da kann meine erinnerung mich täuschen - in dem zusammenhang auch den namen hagen wechsel (was ja dann wieder hamburg wäre ) zu erinnern - aber das ohne gewähr. 

käuflich zu erwerben - bin gerne behilflich. offtopic ende.


----------



## tofu1000 (1. Dezember 2008)

Benjamin, ein scharfes Teil!!!


----------



## Ketterechts (6. Dezember 2008)

Da ja Kerstin fast nie etwas schreibt , sondern nur liest oder von mir Berichte einholt , hier mal ein Bild von ihrer Ketzerei .





Damit hat alles angefangen - war ihr erstes MTB - das hat sie natürlich immernoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (6. Dezember 2008)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Da ja Kerstin fast nie etwas schreibt , sondern nur liest oder von mir Berichte einholt , hier mal ein Bild von ihrer Ketzerei .
> 
> Damit hat alles angefangen - war ihr erstes MTB - das hat sie natürlich immernoch



ich erinnere noch wie rotwild auf einen schlag auf dem markt auftauchte. vorher nie was von gehört und auf einmal überall präsent und laut fachkompetenz in den redaktionen unerreicht von allen anderen marken...


----------



## Ketterechts (7. Dezember 2008)

Was soll ich sagen .
Stahl ist einfach geil 

Mountain Goat Whiskeytown Racer 





Aufgebaut mit XT Daumis - 900er XTR Umwerfer und Schaltwerk - Ritchey W.C.S. Naben und Mavic Felgen  - Cook Bros Racing Kurbel ( nochmal Danke an Tom(asius)) - Kingsberry Ti Stütze und Moots Ti Lenker - Gewicht unter 11 Kilo


----------



## dr.juggles (7. Dezember 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> ich erinnere noch wie rotwild auf einen schlag auf dem markt auftauchte. vorher nie was von gehört und auf einmal überall präsent und laut fachkompetenz in den redaktionen unerreicht von allen anderen marken...




unerreicht ******* vielleicht 

habe zwei kumpels denen ihr rotwild hardtail gebrochen ist!
und das bei cc einsatz - also keine dirts und trial damit gefahren.
haben zwar jeweils einen neuen bekommen auf garantie aber bei einem ist der ersatzrahmen dann gleich nochmal gebrochen 
danach fand ich die edelmarke rotwild nicht mehr so supi


----------



## Kint (7. Dezember 2008)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> unerreicht ******* vielleicht



entschuldige ich dachte "fachkompetenz in den redaktionen" erspart mir den ironie smiley - ich scheine falsch gelegen zu haben....


----------



## santacruza (16. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Ketterechts (11. Januar 2009)

Hier mal wieder etwas Ketzerei .

Kerstin auf ihrem Centurion Stratos mit Haifischflosse am Sattelrohr - und ja es war kalt .


----------



## dr.juggles (11. Januar 2009)

da gefällt mir das blaue schlumpfmobil im hintergrund aber besser


----------



## neuroncrust (30. Januar 2009)

Das Mountain Goat ist scharf und die Tandems sind cool! 

Hier mal mein Speedbike für den Weg zur Arbeit - bei schönem Wetter. Der Rahmen ist ein günstiger Kinesis, Antrieb Shimano Tiagra. Nix super Teures, aber dafür schön schwarz


----------



## spatzel (8. Februar 2009)

So,jetzt kommt endlich auch mal der Hobel meiner Holden online!Ich hatte ja einen kleinen Umbau an meinem Jubi, und jetzt hab ich das ganze Zeugs an ihres gebaut. Sieht definitiv besser aus.....Here we go:
Vorher:





Nachher:




Der Sofasattel ist Pflicht, das weibliche Gesäß ist da doch etwas empfindlich.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (8. Februar 2009)

Das Kona sieht (bis auf die Barends) gut aus 

Mein Aktuelles:




Und der Vorgänger mit kleinem Anhang:



Gruß


----------



## mountymaus (8. Februar 2009)

Seit Freitag bin ich "ketzereifrei" habe meinen Storck Adrenalin Team auseinander gebaut.
Jetzt gibt es nur noch fahrbereite GT's bei uns im Haushalt.


----------



## hoeckle (21. Februar 2009)

noch mehr ketzerei...


----------



## spatzel (22. Februar 2009)

Cooles Teil!.....die in Rahmenfarbe lackierte Mag20 find ich ja obergeiel!!!Das hat mir früher auch schon bei den Kleins gut gefallen......


----------



## Master | Torben (22. Februar 2009)

Dann mal ein kleines Update:

Unser Singlespeeder hat jetzt nen Satz XTR HT2 Kurbeln bekommen und eine NOS Rock Shox Sid XL. Soweit ist die Gabel baugleich mit der Judy hat aber drei Luftkammern und extern verstellbare Zugstufe. Gabel und Kurbeln waren jeweils sündhaft günstig zu haben


----------



## Bastieeeh (22. Februar 2009)

Eine Doppelbrückengabel im Singlespeeder? Na dir muss es ja gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maatik (22. Februar 2009)

Ein sehr ungewöhnlicher Aufbau für einen SSPer


----------



## versus (22. Februar 2009)

da weiss ich jetzt nicht so recht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll!!!

da es vermutlich ein giant und sicher kein gt ist, werde ich mich wohl für lachen entscheiden.

@feri: schau dir das genau an - jaja ich weiss. es ist eine singlecrown


----------



## divergent! (22. Februar 2009)

neuroncrust schrieb:


> Das Mountain Goat ist scharf und die Tandems sind cool!
> 
> Hier mal mein Speedbike für den Weg zur Arbeit - bei schönem Wetter. Der Rahmen ist ein günstiger Kinesis, Antrieb Shimano Tiagra. Nix super Teures, aber dafür schön schwarz





das ist wirklich geil


----------



## hoeckle (22. Februar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> @feri: schau dir das genau an - jaja ich weiss. es ist eine singlecrown


 

pah, da verbau ich mal ne flatbar und dann wird darüber hinweggegangen. zuguterletzt werd ich auch noch provoziert.....
wenn das bambusgeröhr fertig ist, hab ich eh nix mehr zu schrauben und dann........


----------



## zaskar-le (22. Februar 2009)

Wow, das Mountain Goat ist wirklich sehr, sehr schön geworden 
Darf es denn auch einmal raus an die frische Luft? Schaut so NOS aus...


----------



## hoeckle (22. Februar 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Wow, das Mountain Goat ist wirklich sehr, sehr schön geworden
> Darf es denn auch einmal raus an die frische Luft? Schaut so NOS aus...


 
danke christian. hat ich dir ja versprochen. geschichte gibt es wenn die bilder gemacht sind. nur soviel - war der versuch mal was NOS-los aufzubauen, was aber nicht ganz möglich war...


----------



## versus (22. Februar 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> pah, da verbau ich mal ne flatbar und dann wird darüber hinweggegangen. zuguterletzt werd ich auch noch provoziert.....



omg 

asche auf mein haupt! den post von dir hatte ich WIRKLICH glatt übersehen! vielleicht habe ich mich so über die doppelbrücke erschreckt, dass ich nicht mehr weiter hoch gescrollt habe (springe immer gleich ans ende der seite und schaffe mich dann nach oben zum vermeintlich neuesten post). 

jetzt aber:
das mountain goat ist - wie erwartet - richtig cool 
ich bin dir auch zutiefst dankbar, dass da kein rizer dran ist


----------



## hoeckle (22. Februar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> ich bin dir auch zutiefst dankbar, dass da kein rizer dran ist


 



danke!

das liegt aber nur daran, daß ich mit besten willen keinen durch die breite klemmung gequetscht bekommen habe....


----------



## Ketterechts (22. Februar 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> danke!
> 
> das liegt aber nur daran, daß ich mit besten willen keinen durch die breite klemmung gequetscht bekommen habe....



Hi Feri

Wirklich sehr schön geworden mein altes Goat - schick schick .

Wegen dem Rizer - die billigen Xtasy Rizer sind nur an der Klemmung dick und sonst nur schwach gebogen - passen sogar durch Syncros Vorbauten  - nur ein Scherz - ist perfekt so


----------



## daniel77 (22. Februar 2009)

aktuelles Winterbike



Capic Element, kompl.XT, Manitou Skareb Super, DT Swiss XR 4.1d mit XT-Naben, Ritchey WCS

Wettkampfbike 2009



No Saint Luzifer Scandium, XTR/XT, Fox F80 RLT, DT Swiss XR 4.2d mit XT-Naben, Thomson Ritchey WCS

Grundlagen-Training



Red Bull ProSL, Shimano 105, FSA Gossamer, Ritchey Pro, FSA/Zzyxz-LRS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (22. Februar 2009)

ich glaub, ich hab wieder schaisse gebaut.... jetzt steht sowas im keller:












ist nicht meine schuld, es waren diese stimmen, die haben mich gezwungen


----------



## hoeckle (22. Februar 2009)

schicke schaise - zum glück hör ich nicht auf fremde stimmen....


psst, seit leise....


----------



## versus (22. Februar 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> ich glaub, ich hab wieder schaisse gebaut.... jetzt steht sowas im keller:
> ist nicht meine schuld, es waren diese stimmen, die haben mich gezwungen



erst vertickt er das xizang und dann sowas  nicht so schlecht mein lieber 

stimmmen, tststs...

hörte ich dich nicht einst sagen: nie wieder sid???


----------



## oldman (22. Februar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> erst vertickt er das xizang und dann sowas  nicht so schlecht mein lieber
> 
> stimmmen, tststs...
> 
> *hörte ich dich nicht einst sagen: nie wieder sid???*



ja, damals hatte ich aber "nur" das xizang. seitdem das kitsuma da ist, verspuere ich nicht mehr den drang mit einem cc-bike irgendwelche kanten runterfahren zu muessen, das geht mit dem dreckspinger eh besser.
somit darf wieder was leichtes in`s haus.

zur not kann ich ja die asgard in`s morati stecken.... aber das sieht nicht so gut aus, wirklich nicht.


----------



## Stemmel (22. Februar 2009)

hast Du überhaupt noch GT's?


----------



## Davidbelize (22. Februar 2009)

na das psyclone.


----------



## oldman (22. Februar 2009)

mein psyclone und mein ex-xizang (16"), das faehrt meine werte gattin.


----------



## gremlino (15. März 2009)

verdammt, ich habs heute schon wieder getan......  

***ohneHollandfahrnwirzurWM***träller*** 






BeOne Briza für meine Freundin, kommt von der Insel......


----------



## Stemmel (16. März 2009)

DIE Farbzusammenstellung täte mir auch gefallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (16. März 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> DIE Farbzusammenstellung täte mir auch gefallen!



Vor allem haben die Reifen noch eine blaue Lauffläche 
Bin echt mal gespannt auf das Teil, war das allerletzte und somit zu einem Superpreis


----------



## GT-Man (23. März 2009)

Stimmen hörte ich auch, als ich diesen neuen Principia Peak Tri Rahmen ersteigerte:




Hier mal aufgebaut - aus dem 1997er Radsport Arnold Katalog:




Technisch irgendwie Quatsch, also wird´s irgendwie eine Stadtflitze werden. Im Internet ist so gut wie nichts darüber zu finden, aber ich kann mich erinnern, Fotos darüber in den alten Triamagazinen gesehen zu haben. Werd mal suchen.

Neues Alltagsbike: NOX Crossfire 1


----------



## GTdanni (23. März 2009)

Der Crosser ist wunderschön und mit 9fach auch eben ein rechter Crosser. 

Mal sehen ob mir mal noch ein richtiger Crossrahmen zufliegt, bis jetzt muss mein Diamant RR als Crosser herhalten. 

Für gemütliche Touren hab ich ja dieses Rad hier. 

13,1Kg  






Cu Danni


----------



## Raule83 (24. März 2009)

Gelber Giant Team Rahmen mit lauer RST Gabel, muss von nem WC (99?)sein, sind lauter Sponsorenaufkleber drauf.

Brauchte nen Rad fÃ¼r den Winter und mein Bruder hatte mir das fÃ¼r 70â¬ incl Porto besorgt.

Aber erfÃ¼llt seinen Zweck.


----------



## spatzel (11. April 2009)

So,nun isses doch wahr geworden.....Rocky Mountain Element SE von 2007.So isses momentan,wird aber noch einiges verändert(evtl.ne Weiße Gabel,etc...).Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall wie Bolle!!!Bremse ist eine Louise FR dran,ich tendiere da zu eine Avid Elixir CR,hat da einer Erfahrung mit? Biddeschön:




Jetzt hab ich endlich das passende Bike zu meinem Tattoo....


----------



## salzbrezel (11. April 2009)

Sehr schönes Rad!
Was spricht denn gegen die Louise? Ist eine der besten Bremsen, die ich bisher hatte (und habe)? Die Gabel würde ich auch so lassen, passt gut zum Hnterbau und weiß hat ja mittlwerweile jeder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (11. April 2009)

Bin Avid-Bremsen Fan habe 4 jucys  bremsen alle super

habe noch zwei Hope Bremsen
 (die sehen einfach nur geil aus kommen an die jucy aber nicht ran)

Bin jetzt schon 2 mal ne Elexir probegefahren 
und da muss ich den Testern der Bravo leider recht geben die bremst noch besser


----------



## planetsmasher (12. April 2009)

spatzel schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich endlich das passende Bike zu meinem Tattoo....


 
sehr schön. noch einer mit "geflügel" auf der wade. das passende bike zu meinem müsste dann ja aus japan kommen. gibts da noch was? ist fuji japanisch? egal. bleib dann lieber doch bei den amerikanischen brands. da wirds sicher auch noch das ein oder andere passende tattoo dazu geben...
 wer will den "show your tat"-thread eröffnen? es gibt sicherlich noch mehr geinkte gt-rider.


----------



## spatzel (12. April 2009)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Rad!
> Was spricht denn gegen die Louise? Ist eine der besten Bremsen, die ich bisher hatte (und habe)? Die Gabel würde ich auch so lassen, passt gut zum Hnterbau und weiß hat ja mittlwerweile jeder.



Die Funktion ist mit Sicherheit Top....die Optik hingegen ist eher Discountermässig.....Plastikdeckel aufm Ausgleichsbehälter...naja.... Mir gefallen die Avids einfach besser, hab ja auch eine Juicy Ultimate am Jubi, die rockt!


----------



## gtbiker (12. April 2009)

Einmal das hier für den Einsatz im Wald:




und einmal das hier für den Einsatz im Alltag:




Gruß


----------



## alf2 (13. April 2009)

Wenn der Aufbau abgeschlossen ist, fahr ich das hier:





Nachdem GT keine leichten Stahlrahmen mehr baut, wird der RM Anteil in meinem Keller immer größer. Derzeit steht es aber noch 4:2 für GT.


----------



## Ketterechts (13. April 2009)

RM und leichter Stahlrahmen ? Also mein Blizzard liegt vom Gewicht her auf dem Niveau eines Tequesta , von daher kann man auch bei Stahl problemlos zu GT greifen , oder geht es eher um aktuellere Geometrie und Scheibenbremstauglichkeit ?
Schönes Rocky übrigens .


----------



## alf2 (13. April 2009)

Leicht ist bei Stahlrahmen ohnehin immer relativ, aber ich finde so um die 2 kg sind schon ganz gut. Mein Bravado LE bringt 2020g auf die Waage und der Hammer wiegt 2180g. Ist zwar schwerer, aber mir ging es tatsächlich um die Scheibenbremsen und um die Möglichkeit eine aktuelle Gabel einzubauen. Mein Bravado LE wurde übrigen gerade total zerlegt und ist beim Lackiererer um dort ausgebessert zu werden und neue Decals zu bekommen. Mit dem Hammer war ich heute schon unterwegs (Bremsleitungen werden noch gekürzt, Sattel und Griffe getauscht)










Ein Tequesta würde ich Gewichtstechnisch eher bei 3kg ansetzetzen, oder?


----------



## alf2 (13. April 2009)

Und weil wir schon bei RM Stahlrahmen sind, der hier ist aus Columbus Spirit und wiegt 1,7kg.


----------



## GT Maus (14. April 2009)

Eigendlich wollten wir nur Reifen holen 
und da ist mir dieses *Ghost* über den weg gelaufen!
 Ich konnte nicht anderst

Ghost Miss 5500




Gruß
Kirsten


----------



## Stemmel (14. April 2009)

Sieht aber trotzdem schön aus!  Und die Reifen haben ja auch ihr Flair


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Hinterland (14. April 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Sieht aber trotzdem schön aus!  Und die Reifen haben ja auch ihr Flair



Ja und irgendwie bist Du ja so ein bisschen schuld da ich ja neue Reifen holen mußte!!!


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. April 2009)

Sehr schönes Teil, bis auf die Reifen. Habe eine Abneigung gegen Schwalbe auf den MTB.


----------



## Kruko (14. April 2009)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Ja und irgendwie bist Du ja so ein bisschen schuld da ich ja neue Reifen holen mußte!!!



Was sagt uns das?? Gehe in den Bike-Laden immer allein


----------



## mountymaus (14. April 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Was sagt uns das?? Gehe in den Bike-Laden immer allein



Das kann so bei uns nicht passieren... 
Zumindest nicht, dass da ein Komplettrad bei raus kommt. Außer es würde dann doch GT drauf stehen 

@Kirsten 
Nettes Bike ,  nur mit solchen Reifen hatte ich beim letzten Treffen so meine Probleme. Hauptsache ist nur, dass du zum Treffen mit einem GT anreist.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (14. April 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Hauptsache ist nur, dass du zum Treffen mit einem GT anreist.



An GT's wird es in unserem Haushalt ja nicht mangeln!
Übrigens ich muß die Woche nochmal in den Bikeladen! Mal schauen was ich dann noch mitbringe


----------



## mountymaus (14. April 2009)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> An GT's wird es in unserem Haushalt ja nicht mangeln!
> Übrigens ich muß die Woche nochmal in den Bikeladen! Mal schauen was ich dann noch mitbringe



Vielleicht ein GT Avalanche in weiß/lila???


----------



## Stemmel (14. April 2009)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Ja und irgendwie bist Du ja so ein bisschen schuld da ich ja neue Reifen holen mußte!!!



na na na... Aber gefreut habe ich mich trotzdem sehr! 



gt-heini schrieb:


> Was sagt uns das?? Gehe in den Bike-Laden immer allein



... und trotzdem habt ihr ja alles 'mal zwei', da bringt das alleine hingehen doch gar nichts...  



mountymaus schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein GT Avalanche in weiß/lila???



Hm, ich glaube, dass das nicht Saschas Farbkonzept ist...


----------



## mountymaus (14. April 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> :
> 
> Hm, ich glaube, dass das nicht Saschas Farbkonzept ist...



Natürlich für seine bessere Hälfte....


----------



## Stemmel (14. April 2009)

Ach so....  Aber ich glaube, Kirsten ist mit weiß alleine schon gut bedient!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (15. April 2009)

sehr schickes Ghost  hab ich auch noch eines von, allerdings Fully


----------



## Stemmel (19. April 2009)

Manni hat wieder gebastelt:


----------



## Ketterechts (24. April 2009)

Nachdem ich diese Woche das Xizang etwas arg gequält habe , habe ich beschlossen den Verkauf meines Ellsworth doch zu canceln und es lieber wieder aufgebaut .





XTR 952 Komponenten , ne Juicy Seven und DT Laufräder , sowie Thomson Vorbau und Stütze .
Die Marzocchi passt imo einfach perfekt - hab einiges ausprobiert , bin aber immer wieder auf diese Gabel zurück gekommen .

Und dann hat sich das hier noch bei mir eingschlichen :





Dekerf Generation 

Als klassischer Ebay-Unfall ins Haus gekommen , musste ich das arme Rad ersteinmal seiner kruden Komponenten endledigen und hab dann mal so in meinen Beständen geforscht und das Radl mit einer 737er XT aufgebaut und ne gut funktionierende Judy DH implantiert , die von der Einbauhöhe her ideal ist .


----------



## versus (28. April 2009)

@ketterechts: 2 sehr geile bikes!!! glückwunsch!
ans dekerf gehört zwar in meinen augen ein flatbar, aber das ist geschmackssache.

wieviel fw hat das ellsworth? sieht spassig aus!


----------



## Ketterechts (29. April 2009)

Danke Volker 

Hab´s mit nem Flatbar im DeKerf probiert - gefiel mir jedoch nicht so recht und der Rizer  macht das Rad extrem bequem zu fahren .
Das Ellsworth bringt es vorne auf 80mm und hinten auf gut 90mm . Fährt sich in dem Aufbau auch sehr entspannt und wird demnächst bestimmt mal bei meinem Kumpel am Neckarberg zeigen dürfen , was es wirklich drauf hat .


----------



## hoeckle (3. Mai 2009)

fahrt niemals mit der freundin in den radladen, wenn sie danach noch in einer ihr fremden stadt shoppen will...... 











sorry, aber nur handy dabei gehabt... ich kann es gar nicht erwarten das gute stück endlich in die finger zu bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (3. Mai 2009)

ist kein mtb oder ?........................................................


----------



## zaskar-le (3. Mai 2009)

@hoeckle: wunderschön!
Viel mehr Classicstyle geht nicht 

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## hoeckle (4. Mai 2009)

danke christian. dat wär auch was für felix´s blog....


----------



## versus (4. Mai 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> danke christian. dat wär auch was für felix´s blog....



ich durfte das teil ja schon live bewundern 

aber mein lieber, willst du nicht verraten was du damit vorhast, oder war das ein scherz? 

die einführungsrunde gibts, wenn du das teil abholst


----------



## Davidbelize (4. Mai 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> danke christian. dat wär auch was für felix´s blog....




die farben kann man sich noch viel viel schöner machen....


----------



## hoeckle (4. Mai 2009)

versus schrieb:


> aber mein lieber, willst du nicht verraten was du damit vorhast, oder war das ein scherz?


 

  nee, da fehlt mir dann doch die kredibilität....



Davidbelize schrieb:


> die farben kann man sich noch viel viel schöner machen....


 
lass man lieber, damit verbrenn´st dir dann die netzhaut...


----------



## versus (4. Mai 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> nee, da fehlt mir dann doch die kredibilität....


----------



## aggressor2 (6. Mai 2009)

Jetz fährt es endlich

Meine neue Stadtflitze/Allzweckspassedelschlampe/Spielzeug.
War auch gleich mal damit aufm Spielplatz




Ich halt das mal fest:
Stahl - cool
Ssp - cool
starr - cool
alt - cool


Es kommt entweder hinten noch ne fettere Bemme drauf, oder ein kompletter Satz schmalere, vorne ne andere Gabel mit Bremse und in etwas fernerer Zukunft vielleicht Clickpedale.

Über Schönheit lässt sich streiten, ich finds jedenfalls klasse.

Danke an: Syn-crossis, gtbiker, divergent und SchnelleJugend


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. Mai 2009)

Die Vorderradbremse hast Du auch noch vergessen


----------



## zaskar-le (6. Mai 2009)

Aaarrgh! 

Wo hast Du denn den grünen Flite her? Selbstbezogen oder Original? Du möchtest nicht zufällig gegen irgendwas anderes hübsches tauschen? Ich weiß - doofe Frage für ein frisch aufgebautes Rad (das mir im Übrigen richtig gut gefällt, ich mag die alten Bridgestones - sind auch sehr schön verarbeitet!). Aber man kann ja mal fragen...

Und? 

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (6. Mai 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Die Vorderradbremse hast Du auch noch vergessen





aggressor2 schrieb:


> ... vorne ne andere Gabel mit Bremse und ...




Keine Sorge...
So fahr ich höchstens mal entspannt durchs Ghetto Lobeda


----------



## aggressor2 (6. Mai 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Aaarrgh!
> 
> Wo hast Du denn den grünen Flite her? Selbstbezogen oder Original? Du möchtest nicht zufällig gegen irgendwas anderes hübsches tauschen? Ich weiß - doofe Frage für ein frisch aufgebautes Rad (das mir im Übrigen richtig gut gefällt, ich mag die alten Bridgestones - sind auch sehr schön verarbeitet!). Aber man kann ja mal fragen...
> 
> ...



Den Sattel hab ich von gtbiker
Ist selbstbezogen von ihm
Hier passt er ja wie die Faust aufs Auge...aber was haste denn feines?


----------



## zaskar-le (6. Mai 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Den Sattel hab ich von gtbiker
> Ist selbstbezogen von ihm
> Hier passt er ja wie die Faust aufs Auge...aber was haste denn feines?



Ah, OK. Ist aber ein sehr schöner Grünton geworden.
Du kannst ja mal in meine Alben schauen, wenn Du magst. Ich habe allerdings nur altes, olles Zeugs. Vielleicht findest Du ja etwas, was für Dich interessant sein könnte 

[edit] ich glaube rikman bastelt grad' am Fotoalbum rum - es spinnt. 
Vielleicht nachher oder morgen mal reinschauen.


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. Mai 2009)

Schon klar!



Cool sein ist alles


----------



## aggressor2 (6. Mai 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Ah, OK. Ist aber ein sehr schöner Grünton geworden.
> Du kannst ja mal in meine Alben schauen, wenn Du magst. Ich habe allerdings nur altes, olles Zeugs. Vielleicht findest Du ja etwas, was für Dich interessant sein könnte
> 
> [edit] ich glaube rikman bastelt grad' am Fotoalbum rum - es spinnt.
> Vielleicht nachher oder morgen mal reinschauen.



Den hatte er noch liegen und mir angeboten, nachdem ich gemeint hab ich könnte nen Flite gebrauchen...Zu einem Spottpreis!
Das mit dem Photoalbum hab ich auch schon gemerkt.
Na als Tauschobjekt käme eh nur ein Sattel in Frage, vorzugsweise ein Flite



GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Schon klar!
> Cool sein ist alles



Versteh mich nich falsch...
Die Cantibolzen der Gabel haben das zeitliche gesegnet und ich konnte es einfach nicht mehr abwarten. Ich musste es endlich mal ausprobiern.
Und dass es cool ist, ist reiner Zufall!


----------



## zaskar-le (6. Mai 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Na als Tauschobjekt käme eh nur ein Sattel in Frage, vorzugsweise ein Flite



...müsste ich eigentlich noch einige hier haben.
Ich melde mich nachher nochmal kurz bei Dir!

Christian


----------



## Ketterechts (6. Mai 2009)

Schönes Rad - ABER - bitte mach diese hässliche Kurbel runter - such dir doch ne günstige alte DX XT Kurbel - sehen um Welten besser aus , da viel filigraner und damit passend zum Stahlrahmen 

Gruss Benjamin


----------



## aggressor2 (6. Mai 2009)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Schönes Rad - ABER - bitte mach diese hässliche Kurbel runter - such dir doch ne günstige alte DX XT Kurbel - sehen um Welten besser aus , da viel filigraner und damit passend zum Stahlrahmen
> 
> Gruss Benjamin



Die bleibt erstmal dran. Hat mich genau -nichts- gekostet, außer die 7,50 für kurze Kurbelschrauben. Ist die alte aus meinem Zaskar.
Irgendwann kommt auch mal ne andere dran, aber erst wenn das Kettenblatt garnich mehr geht.


----------



## tofu1000 (6. Mai 2009)

Die Sattel-Rahmen-Kombo ist echt gelungen! Zwei identische Reifen, ne filigranere Kurbel und einen schöneren "Kettenspanner" und die Schleuder ist eindeutig zu schade für den Ghetto...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (7. Mai 2009)

In der Tat
Dann werd ich die neue Gabel auch in grün lackieren müssen.
Hab grad nen 2,35er Ritchey Zmax hinten reingezwängt
Und ich muss sagen, die Avid Shorties sind echt klasse.

Hat zufällig jemand nen (linken) Cantibremshebel übrig? Büdde...


----------



## zaskar-le (7. Mai 2009)

...zwar nicht meins, aber das meiner Freundin. Ganz unschuldig bin ich allerdings nicht - ich hab's schließlich zusammengestellt und aufgebaut . Eigentlich sollte es ein 16" Zaskar werden, ein ebensolches war aber leider partout zu der Zeit nicht zu finden. Und wie es halt immer so ist: nachdem der Voodoo-Rahmen hier ankam, regnete es 16" GT-Angebote... 

Für meine Freundin ist es der Einstieg in die MTB-Welt.
Wenn es ihr weiter so viel Spaß macht, muss ein Zweitrad her (siehe oben ) Wer hier öfter mal im Classicbereich unterwegs ist, kennt das Rad sicher schon:









Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Mai 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...Für meine Freundin ist es der Einstieg in die MTB-Welt...



Und was für ein Einstieg! Sehr schön!


----------



## divergent! (8. Mai 2009)

jap tolle rad


----------



## gtbiker (9. Mai 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte es ein 16" Zaskar werden,....
> 
> ->



 Schönes Rad!


----------



## Davidbelize (13. Mai 2009)

hilfeeeeee

sagt mal leute darf man da fremdgehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (13. Mai 2009)

Aber nur wenn du dich auf eine Reifensorte einigst!


----------



## versus (13. Mai 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


>



keine frage


----------



## kadaverfleisch (13. Mai 2009)

...erstmal muß David es überhaupt besitzen (kaufen), dann darf er ;-)

Gruß
Micha


----------



## versus (13. Mai 2009)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> ...erstmal muß David es überhaupt besitzen (kaufen), dann darf er ;-)
> 
> Gruß
> Micha



ich denke er wird es schon richten 

bei einem p-2x könnte ich wohl auch schlecht nein sagen


----------



## hoeckle (13. Mai 2009)

versus schrieb:


> ich denke er wird es schon richten
> 
> bei einem p-2x könnte ich wohl auch schlecht nein sagen


 

achja, ich weiss wo noch eines ist.... neben einem tandem und einem comp... letztere natürlich lachgasig...


----------



## Davidbelize (13. Mai 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> achja, ich weiss wo noch eines ist.... neben einem tandem und einem comp... letztere natürlich lachgasig...



wenn es so ein comp ist sag mir wo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hoeckle (13. Mai 2009)

ne leider nicht

ein 88 od. 89 super comp

leider noch zu teuer, sonst wär es schon hier...






[/url]


----------



## muttipullover (13. Mai 2009)

Ich werde auch bald fremdfahren.






2003er aber noch jungfräulich.  Ich freu mich.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## zaskar-le (13. Mai 2009)

Mein neues altes Titanross - die Classics kennen es ja schon.
Macht richtig Laune das alte Gefährt, und der Rahmen ist wirklich supersteif!







Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## divergent! (14. Mai 2009)

wenn die gabel da nicht das blau hätte wärs richtig geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (16. Mai 2009)

endlich wochenende!
und nach den ersten 100m im feierabend fahr ich mir nen 3cm kurzen zweig in den hinterreifen....

hier der nachtrag, mein brückenstein in arbeitstrimm...........


----------



## maatik (16. Mai 2009)

...streetfighter...die gabel noch im grün..dann isses schick


----------



## aggressor2 (16. Mai 2009)

ja....die original gabel is grad etwas verhindert...
gab mal ein-zwei problemchen....


----------



## DeepStar23 (25. Mai 2009)

Meine "Rennfeile" ist fertig.
Gestern war die Jungfernfahrt. Knappe 10kg,Carbonfrei.


----------



## bernd_spiegel (25. Mai 2009)

geile sache mit der lefty...wo gibts denn eigentlich die 1 1/8 Steuerrohre dafür her?


----------



## DeepStar23 (25. Mai 2009)

entweder selber bauen oder bei Dr. Cannondale anfragen, der hat die mittlerweile auch im Programm. Früher gab´s die nur in Ami-Land..


----------



## Stemmel (25. Mai 2009)

bernd_spiegel schrieb:


> geile sache mit der lefty...



 ich kann mich einfach nicht dran gewöhnen....


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Mai 2009)

hab zwei probleme mit meinem bridgestone...
ich hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt.

#1 der lenker dreht sich im vorbau, obwohl die vorbauklemmschraube angeknallt ist.
vorbau ist 0815, stahl, 1'', schaft; lenker syntace duraflite 2014.
geht das prinzipiell nich? und kann man dagegen was machen?

#2 kaum bremsleistung. bremse avid shorty 4, bremsgriffe tektro sabre, beläge swissstop cartridge grün.
alles ist ordentlich eingestellt, mehrfach mit bremsenreiniger gründlich gereinigt und auch angeschliffen.
wenn ich aufm sattel sitze, krieg ich das hinterrad nicht zum blockieren und vorne gibts nur unter starkem quietschen und sehr hoher handkraft -grade so- annehmbare bremsleistung.
hab auch schon meinen händler des vertrauens aufgesucht, der ist genauso ratlos wie ich.

wie gesagt, ich hoffe, ihr habt ideen, vorschläge etc.


grüße,
alex


----------



## gnss (26. Mai 2009)

Einen Würfel:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (27. Mai 2009)

gnss schrieb:


> Einen Würfel:



Glückwunsch! Dann ist es ja wirklich ein Stereo geworden!
Und wie fährt es sich, zufrieden?


----------



## Don Trailo (27. Mai 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Mein neues altes Titanross - die Classics kennen es ja schon.
> Macht richtig Laune das alte Gefährt, und der Rahmen ist wirklich supersteif!
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!!!
wunderschön  bitte in dieser gallerie posten danke!!


----------



## gnss (27. Mai 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! Dann ist es ja wirklich ein Stereo geworden!
> Und wie fährt es sich, zufrieden?



Nachdem ich die Schrauben am Hinterbau ordentlich festgezogen habe ja, mal gucken wie die Dauerhaltbarkeit ist.

Im rosa forum hast du in den WTB-Felgen Thread geschrieben. Welche hast du, die Speed Disc Trail? Sind die geöst und haltbar?


----------



## chrrup150 (27. Mai 2009)

@ agressor
1. sind die grünen swiss top beläge nicht für ceramis felgen?
2. passen die bremshebel überhaupt zu den cantis?
3. haste auch die richtigen bowdenzüge verbaut?
    oder haste vielleicht aus versehen zu schaltungszügen gegriffen?
4. haste auch die kleinen endkappen auf den Bowdenzügen?


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Mai 2009)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> @ agressor
> 1. sind die grünen swiss top beläge nicht für ceramis felgen?
> 2. passen die bremshebel überhaupt zu den cantis?
> 3. haste auch die richtigen bowdenzüge verbaut?
> ...



nö, auf der packung steht dick und fett für trockene und nasse bedingungen. zur benutzung mit alufelgen.

bremshebel sind bmx-bremshebel, die nur mit cantis funzen.

die richtigen bowdenzüge hab ich auch und endkappen sind auch dran.

mittlerweile hab ich aber noch ein wenig bremsleistung gefunden.
die querzugträger warn viel zu hoch eingestellt.
jetz bremsts gut, aber vorne immernoch unter höllischem quietschen.
da brauch ich wenigstens keine klingel


----------



## oldman (27. Mai 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> nö, auf der packung steht dick und fett für trockene und nasse bedingungen. zur benutzung mit alufelgen.
> 
> bremshebel sind bmx-bremshebel, die nur mit cantis funzen.
> 
> ...



was spricht gegen v-brakes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (27. Mai 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> was spricht gegen v-brakes?



der stil 
an ein 91er mtb mag ich keine v-brakes dranbaun. das sieht blöd aus.


----------



## salzbrezel (27. Mai 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> der stil
> an ein 91er mtb mag ich keine v-brakes dranbaun. das sieht blöd aus.



Fänd ich persönlich bei der verbauten Kurbel und dem "Kettenspanner" dann auch egal.


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Mai 2009)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> FÃ¤nd ich persÃ¶nlich bei der verbauten Kurbel und dem "Kettenspanner" dann auch egal.



ich glaub bei den gesamtkosten fÃ¼r kurbel und kettenspanner von gigantischen â¬3,- lÃ¤sst sich so einiges entschuldigen...


----------



## versus (27. Mai 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> der stil
> an ein 91er mtb mag ich keine v-brakes dranbaun. das sieht blÃ¶d aus.





aggressor2 schrieb:


> ich glaub bei den gesamtkosten fÃ¼r kurbel und kettenspanner von gigantischen â¬3,- lÃ¤sst sich so einiges entschuldigen...



liest du manchmal auch was du so alles geschrieben hast?


----------



## aggressor2 (28. Mai 2009)

versus schrieb:


> liest du manchmal auch was du so alles geschrieben hast?



ähm...ja.
'einiges' bezog sich nicht auf das ganze rad, sondern auf den antrieb.

es gibt, für mich, genug gründe, warum es so da steht, wie es da steht.
muss ich alle aufzählen?


----------



## muttipullover (30. Mai 2009)

So,
jetzt ist es fertig. Und ich muß leider sagen, das ich noch nie ein besseres Bike gefahren bin. Sportlich aber doch komfortabel, wendig aber nicht nervös, ich bin echt begeistert.
Dazu noch 10,6kg, i love it. So nun genug der Ketzerei!









Gruß Steffen


----------



## gremlino (1. Juni 2009)

Sehr geiles Element 

ich habs auch schon wieder getan, aber der Preis war einfach zu gut.......

Radon (alias Cube) mit kompletter SRAM Rival


----------



## spatzel (7. Juni 2009)

Wenn wir grad bei Element sind.........hab mein 2007er SE ein bissel gepimpt.....alle Ritchey Teile raus,dafür Thomson Stütze und Vorbau, Easton Lenker, Onza Pro Cut Hörner dran, Magura Louise Carbon raus, Avid Elixir CR dran, an der Menja ne neue Druckstufe rein für pop loc Betrieb, den Selle Italia Sattel gegen einen Syncros FL getauscht. Jetzt kommt noch ein Easton XC One LRS für den Mavic Crossmax Enduro dran und dann isses immer noch über 12 Kilo.....


----------



## dr.juggles (7. Juni 2009)

schöne rocky´s!!!


----------



## gremlino (15. Juni 2009)

sooo, hab am WE mal Fotosession gemacht......

*++++ACHTUNG BILDERFLUT++++*

mal wieder ein wenig Ketzerei, 

Ghost Northshore für Bergab, 17kg fahrfertig:









































Stadtflitze Giant XTC, 11,5kg fahrfertig:









































Tourenfully von meinem Weibchen, 13,9kg fahrfertig:

































und noch unsere neuesten Errungenschaften zum RR-feeling testen, für gerade mal unter 900,-Euro (beide NEU!):

Radon RPS:





































BeOne Briza:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muttipullover (15. Juni 2009)

13,9 kg, deine arme Frau. 
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Davidbelize (15. Juni 2009)

icke bin zu alt für so neues...


----------



## gremlino (15. Juni 2009)

muttipullover schrieb:


> 13,9 kg, deine arme Frau.
> Gruß Steffen



Wie der Männe so das Bike  Die muss auch mich als 0,1Tonner aushalten


----------



## dr.juggles (15. Juni 2009)

heute gekommen der ketzereirahmen aus dem hause TURNER, aber ohne Gary





werde nächste woche im urlaub mal die teile vom kona an den rahmen hier schrauben.
allerdings bin ich auf der suche nach ein paar guten scheibenbremsen mit 183er scheiben vorne und hinten. meine jetzigen hayes 9 haben nicht genug biss bergab und von dosierung kann man auch nicht wirklich sprechen...

ich habe die avid juicy 7 oder magura louise auf dem radar.
hat jemand evtl noch nen anderen tip für mich?

mfg


----------



## gremlino (15. Juni 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> heute gekommen der ketzereirahmen aus dem hause TURNER, aber ohne Gary
> 
> ich habe die avid juicy 7 oder magura louise auf dem radar.
> hat jemand evtl noch nen anderen tip für mich?
> ...



cooles Teil! 

Hayes Stroker Trail, haben wir am Kona. Sehr geile Bremse finde ich  kommt mit 180er Discs doch zum verrecken an die Performance der 203er Codes ran. Oder halt die Code


----------



## dr.juggles (15. Juni 2009)

danke!
bin auch leicht überwältigt vom rahmen, bin mal auf die erste probefahrt gespannt.

das wird jetzt mein tourenrad was dann täglich herhalten muss.
wird keine reine bergab maschine. 
mit rucksack bring ich so um die 90 kilo auf die waage.
ist echt schwierig, hier im forum nach bremsen zu suchen da drehst du durch 
jeder sagt was anderes.


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Juni 2009)

moin.
was hält länger? ne normale kette von nem schalter, oder ne singlespeedkette?
hab im letzten monat ne hg93-kette von 0,75mm längung auf über 0,1mm ausgenudelt.
hab noch die option auf ne bmx-halflinkkette, ne -angeblich gute- mit 35,- uvp, oder halt ne normale sram kette, pc 951 oder sowas für 16,90.

was meint ihr?


----------



## dr.juggles (5. Juli 2009)

so endlich fahrbereit, geändert wird im laufe der zeit noch ein bischen was...

Turner 5 Spot 2008














fährt super


----------



## schallundrauch (6. Juli 2009)

MeiUrlaubsfahrrad ist fendlich fahrbereit, zwar ch nicht fertig aber schonmal ein kleines Bild.

Ausgangsbasis:






Und so sieht es jetzt aus:





Ändern wird sich noch: Reifen (die Contis sind zu breit), die Gabel (kommt was starres rein) und der Sattel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich immer mehr Spaß am Heizen finde und auch mein Rücken immer mehr leidet nun doch ein Würfel: Cube Stereo R1 Carbon. Crossmax SL kommen nächsten Monat, ansonsten nur Fat Albert gegen die Nobbies getauscht, evtl andere Griffe...






Obwohl die SRAM XO Sachen..soooo ganz überzeugen die mich noch nicht...mal sehen vielleicht doch komplett XTR

VG
Peter


----------



## versus (8. Juli 2009)

mal ne doofe frage: wieso heisst der würfel "carbon"? 
zumindest am rahmen meine ich schweissnähte zu erkennen...

die zweite (weniger doofe) fragen spare ich mir


----------



## LeFrankdrien (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo versus,

das "Carbon" bezieht sich auf die R1! Die Hebel davon sind aus Carbon...mach sich halt gut im Titel so ein Modewort...ach ja und die Syntace Teile..zumindest mal zum Teil)

VG
Peter


----------



## TigersClaw (10. Juli 2009)

Peter, wie lange hast Du warten müssen auf das Teil? Was man da von Cube in letzter Zeit liest is schon ne echte Frechheit. Trotzdem nettes Teil.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab gar nicht gewartet. Die Probleme mit den Lieferzeiten kannte ich ja vom LBS. Deshalb hab ich einige Cube Händler antelefoniert und nach *LAGERNDEN* Stereos in 18" gefragt und dann bei dem gekauft der eins hatte. Grad bei den hochwertigen Stereos haben alle Händler von sich aus Preisnachlässe gegeben...

Der Schrauber des LBS hat in der Vororder ein Stereo mit den pinken Streifen für seine Frau bestellt. Nach Ankündigungen für Januar ist es dann letzte Woche gekommen....deshalb hab ich mich gleich nach lagernder Ware umgesehen...

VG
Peter


----------



## gtbiker (10. Juli 2009)

Peru, da hast du dir aber was Feines gekauft. Lediglich die ganzen Decals würden mich stören. Jedenfalls sieht es nach sehr viel schnellem Spaß aus und genau den wünsch ich dir auch mit dem Kubus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (10. Juli 2009)

Der Ersatz für's bewährte (und betagte) ZR 1.0.









Umbau/Aufbau kommende Woche.


----------



## ohneworte (11. Juli 2009)

Hier die Carbonschleuder im Einsatz:


----------



## aggressor2 (17. Juli 2009)

mal ein paar bilder von geländetouren mit meinem bridgestone.
ich wollts ursprünglich nur in der stadt benutzen, aber es fetzt einfach zu doll...

mal etwas probiert und gebastelt:


----------



## divergent! (18. Juli 2009)

du bist damit die jenaer berge hoch? was hastn du für ne übersetzung reingemacht?

da könnte ich mir ja ne 2. übersetzung zulegen und auch mal mit dem stahlbock zu dir kommen


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Juli 2009)

nix andere übersetzung...is immernoch 32:14.
trotz plattformpedalen komm ich schon ziemlich weit und da, wo die übersetzung dann wirklich zu dick is, hab ich geschoben 
ür den schönen schmalen weg am hang lang is die übersetzung bombig.

besuchen kannste mich trotzdem mal mit deinem stahlross.

ach und klickies scheinen echt das problem mit meinen knien verursacht zu haben


----------



## harke (18. Juli 2009)

gremlino schrieb:


> sooo, hab am WE mal Fotosession gemacht......
> 
> *++++ACHTUNG BILDERFLUT++++*
> 
> ...



schönes canyon!was die immer mit den lieferzeiten ham??


----------



## tofu1000 (18. Juli 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


>



Schöne Bilder, Alex.  Bin gespannt, wann ich es denn endlich mal nach Jena schaffe...


----------



## Ketterechts (18. Juli 2009)

Wie es halt manchmal so ist - unverhofft kommt oft . 

Ich konnt einfach nicht anderst - RALEIGH 853 - Stahlrahmen aus 853er Reynoldsrohren - so schön schlicht


----------



## kingmoe (18. Juli 2009)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Wie es halt manchmal so ist - unverhofft kommt oft .
> 
> Ich konnt einfach nicht anderst - RALEIGH 853 - Stahlrahmen aus 853er Reynoldsrohren - so schön schlicht



Ist der vom Storck-Eltern-Ausverkauf?!


----------



## oldman (18. Juli 2009)

@ketterechts

das sind sie, diese Bikes, die man auf ewig behalten moechte - schlicht, edel und haltbar. 
sowas habe ich lange gesucht und haette mir vor 1.5 jahren, nachdem mich mein litespeed fully nur noch genervt hat (ist halt so´ne zahnarztschleuder), beinahe bei curtlo oder wojczek ein reynolds fully braten lassen aus reynolds knueppeln.... 
solltest du dieses rähmchen jemals verkaufen wollen, möchte ich hiermit offiziell und vor zeugen ein vorkaufsrecht beantragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (18. Juli 2009)

@ kingmoe

Ja - ich war dort - hab aber nicht viel gekauft und dann , eigentlich schon im Weggehen hab ich mir den Rahmen ( hing weit oben an der Decke ) doch noch zeigen lassen . Und was soll ich sagen - nicht leicht , aber so schön , den konnte ich nicht dort lassen . Feine Schweissnähte und der Hinterbau mit Industrielagern - nix Gleitlager und ein Dämpfer mit geldbeutelfreundlichen 165mm Einbaumass .

@ oldman

Ich versuchs mir zu merken .


----------



## divergent! (18. Juli 2009)

das fully ist ja echt lecker....da glaub ich dir das mit dem nicht widerstehen können.

@tofu...genau komm mal nach jena..dann können wir zu dritt den wald unsicher machen

@alex..ursache gefunden ist doch schonmal gut. mit übersetzung hast du ne pn...ebenso mit meinem nächsten hirnfurz


----------



## gremlino (19. Juli 2009)

harke schrieb:


> schönes canyon!was die immer mit den lieferzeiten ham??



Welches Canyon  Wäre mir neu, das sich ein Canyon zu meinen Bikes mit untergemogelt hat


----------



## divergent! (29. Juli 2009)

öhmm ist zwar jetzt nicht meins...aber ich find dieses luxusproblem einfach zu geil

zumal das nicht mal ein normaler f40 ist...aber das ist ein anderer schuh


----------



## aggressor2 (29. Juli 2009)

ach du meine fresse...

da fällt mir grad das ein:[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-NhzOroaH4"]YouTube - Ferrari F40 Telefonverarsche ![/ame]


----------



## divergent! (30. Juli 2009)

das mit dem dachgepäckträger beim bodo bach....interessant. ob ich das foto mitsamt telefongeschichte zu ferrari schicke


----------



## aggressor2 (1. August 2009)

täätäää......

die kette kann kürzer, lenker schmaler, andere pedale können dran und andere cantis kommen noch.
sonst find ichs ziemlich klasse


----------



## zaskar-le (1. August 2009)

Cool, das Cadex hat echt was, schon immer. Wobei ich immer noch nicht recht weiß, ob der Rahmen nun wirklich schön oder einfach etwas eigen ist. In jedem Fall ist es etwas Besonderes! 

Ich habe auch noch einen Kandidaten dieser Sorte hier. Nicht klassisch schön, aber er hat was. Ich muss nur noch die Achse tauschen (für mich als eher mittelmäßig begabtem Schrauber nicht einfach, da verklebt), Cantis und Umwerfer drauf und noch ein paar Kleinteile. Hoffentlich traue ich mich damit dann auch wirklich auf die Straße...


----------



## aggressor2 (1. August 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Cool, das Cadex hat echt was, schon immer. Wobei ich immer noch nicht recht weiß, ob der Rahmen nun wirklich schön oder einfach etwas eigen ist. In jedem Fall ist es etwas Besonderes!




exakt 

aber die farbe von de, klein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (1. August 2009)

Ridgeback 700 Bj. 1990.
Muß aber noch aufgearbeitet werden



Wird mein neues Außendienstbike


----------



## divergent! (1. August 2009)

aaahh so schauts aus alex...sehr schick. gefällt mir. da bin ich ja auf morgen gespannt. mit lecker syncros vorbau.....hab mir auch grad einen besorgt fürs backwoods

das klein...ohne worte. nach wie vor die geilsten hardtails überhaupt


----------



## divergent! (11. August 2009)

ich hab heut mal in der fotowühlkiste gekramt da ich mein 1. mtb wieder original aufbauen will.....leider keine fotos mehr bei mir gefunden
dafür welche von meinem 1. rennradaufbau vor gut 10 jahren ( ein trek ). wenn ich die schaltung und den vorbau sehe könnte ich schon wieder heulen daß ich die teile verklingelt hab.


das 2. war mein rennrad in leicht. das einzige was aus carbon war war die gabel und die ummantelung der kurbel...es hat trotzdem nur knappe 5,7 kilo gehabt......ach war das teil cool. lackierung hatte ich damals selber gemacht....und vorbau positiv...au man. sah schlecht aus, sparte aber 30gr.


----------



## aggressor2 (11. August 2009)

wie haste denn die lackierung selber gemacht?


----------



## divergent! (11. August 2009)

naja schwarz lackiert und den rest freihand mitm airbrush. ist ganz einfach.

erst blau dann weiß. musst nur nen richtigen zittrich haben dann geht das.


----------



## DeepStar23 (16. August 2009)

so,mal wieder ein MTB. 
mein neuer leichter Singlespeeder...



zur zeit 7,5kg schwer..
Ich weiss da geht noch etwas,aber ich möchte mich auf das Rad raufsetzten können ohne Angst zu haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (17. August 2009)

schick! sag mal wie spannst du die kette? trickstuff oder eno-nabe...oder nix von beiden?


----------



## DeepStar23 (17. August 2009)

mitm Exzentriker.. Die Eno-Geschichte wäre zu teuer gewesen.. und zu schwer.. =)
Der Exzentriker wiegt nur 100g mehr als nen XTR-Innenlager.. 
Demnächst kommt noch ne Noir-Kurbel rein.. Aber da brauche ich erst noch nen Adapter..


----------



## mani.r (21. August 2009)

Mein Sorglosbike für alles andere was ich mit meinen GTs nicht machen kann.

Man beachte die Sattelklemme. Ganz ohne GT Teile kommt es doch nicht aus.


----------



## gtbiker (29. August 2009)

Seit gestern: Jamis Exile 1996
















Ist aber noch nicht ganz fertig.
Gruß


----------



## versus (30. August 2009)

das ist ein sehr hübsches rad !


----------



## gtbiker (31. August 2009)

Danke!


----------



## kingmoe (31. August 2009)

So, "Kona Ute" mit zwei Kindersitzen statt des unpraktischeren Croozer-Anhängers:





groß: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3434/3845657142_1f9f1cc9d4_o.jpg


----------



## tofu1000 (31. August 2009)

Sogar mit triple triangle!


----------



## Manni1599 (31. August 2009)

versus schrieb:


> das ist ein sehr hübsches rad !



Allerdings!


----------



## GT-Sassy (3. September 2009)

Meine Ketzerei ist fertig
Ridgeback 700, Bj 1990



Habe es mit meinem Bruder gegen ein GT getauscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (3. September 2009)

... ich werde nicht müde es zu sagen: Diese Flaschenhalter gehen gaaaar nicht...


----------



## zaskar-le (6. September 2009)

...ich habe auch letzte Woche etwas fast fertigbekommen.
Eines der nächsten wird wieder ein GT - versprochen!


----------



## divergent! (7. September 2009)

lecker lecker lecker.....mehr braucht man nicht sagen


----------



## dr.juggles (7. September 2009)

grün eloxierte anbauteile sind ein traum !!!


----------



## Stemmel (7. September 2009)

sieht es nur so auf dem Foto aus oder haben die - mir nicht gefallenden - Flaschenhalter eine unterschiedliche Farbe?


----------



## zaskar-le (7. September 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> sieht es nur so auf dem Foto aus oder haben die - mir nicht gefallenden - Flaschenhalter eine unterschiedliche Farbe?



Nein, Du hast völlig recht. Ringlé hatte seinen Grünton für sicherlich fast jede Charge in sichtbaren Nuancen verändert, 100 % matching parts gleicht fast einem Sechser im Lotto, zumal man die Teile hier haben muss, um direkt zu vergleichen. Über ebay-Fotos ist das nicht möglich. Nach knapp sechs Monaten Suche habe ich's jetzt einfach so gelassen. Wenn mir irgendwann mal einer über den Weg läuft, gehe ich die Sache (vielleicht) nochmal an. Solange bleibt der unpassende Halter abgeschraubt


----------



## versus (7. September 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Nein, Du hast völlig recht. Ringlé hatte seinen Grünton für sicherlich fast jede Charge in sichtbaren Nuancen verändert, 100 % matching parts gleicht fast einem Sechser im Lotto, zumal man die Teile hier haben muss, um direkt zu vergleichen. Über ebay-Fotos ist das nicht möglich. Nach knapp sechs Monaten Suche habe ich's jetzt einfach so gelassen. Wenn mir irgendwann mal einer über den Weg läuft, gehe ich die Sache (vielleicht) nochmal an. Solange bleibt der unpassende Halter abgeschraubt



fett blau, glückwunsch


----------



## tofu1000 (7. September 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...ich habe auch letzte Woche etwas fast fertigbekommen.
> Eines der nächsten wird wieder ein GT - versprochen!



Sieht verdammt gut aus!!!!! Obwohl ich wohl auf einen FlaHa verzichten würde. Das wird eine wirklich harte Abstimmung... (Ich hoffe, du kannst mit deinem "Upgrade" nicht mogeln...  -Glückwunsch und viel Erfolg! Und Nerven!)


----------



## divergent! (7. September 2009)

bekommt man in den vorderen halter überhaupt noch vernünftig ne flasche rein? sieht verdammt eng aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (7. September 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> bekommt man in den vorderen halter überhaupt noch vernünftig ne flasche rein? sieht verdammt eng aus.



frag ich mich auch.
aber is ja egal. schick genug siehts ja aus!


----------



## zaskar-le (7. September 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> bekommt man in den vorderen halter überhaupt noch vernünftig ne flasche rein? sieht verdammt eng aus.



Das ist mit ein Grund, weshalb er nur zu Dekozwecken drauf war. 

Große Flasche geht gar nicht, kleine Flasche ist zu viel Gefriemel, und schon gar nicht während schnellerer Fahrt.

@volker+steve: danke, kann ich gut brauchen


----------



## Davidbelize (7. September 2009)

christian....  SNAP      aber bitte ein flat-bar.


----------



## hoeckle (7. September 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> (Ich hoffe, du kannst mit deinem "Upgrade" nicht mogeln...


 
und leider muss ebendeshalb leider das rad aus dem bewerb genommen werden.... schadde!!!!


----------



## muttipullover (7. September 2009)

Meine neuste Ketzerei 







Grüsse Steffen


----------



## divergent! (8. September 2009)

schick schick, was wiegts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muttipullover (8. September 2009)

Ich muß es erst mal wiegen. Schätzungsweise 10,5kg. Man beachte übrigens den GT-Lenker.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## GT-Sassy (11. September 2009)

Meine neue "alte" Ketzerei;
BCAmerica Rocky 15, Bj. 1984, bis auf die Reifen und Griffe original.


----------



## TigersClaw (11. September 2009)

Erinnert ein wenig an das Timberline


----------



## Beaufighter (11. September 2009)

muttipullover schrieb:


> Meine neuste Ketzerei



WOW, den habe ich ja erst jetzt gesehn, sehr sehr schön, das blau macht sich besonders gut beim Eissturm.


----------



## muttipullover (11. September 2009)

Danke für die Blumen. Die Waage sprach 10,9kg, es fühlt sich aber auf dem Trail leichter an und fährt halt einfach nur genial (eben typisch RockyMountain). Wer noch kein RM gefahren ist, sollte es mal probieren. Für mich war es eine Offenbarung. 
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Davidbelize (16. September 2009)

fahren tue ich es noch nicht aber BALD.....


mein erster fremdgänger.   
und er ist so schöööööön.


----------



## planetsmasher (16. September 2009)

als der Bulls-Schriftzug hochgescrollt kam, hab ich mich schon aufs schlimmste eingestellt. aber ein dekerf ist schon der hammer. sehr schön.


----------



## Ketterechts (16. September 2009)

Steffen - Das Rocky ist sehr lecker - Glückwunsch - toller Aufbau

David ! Ich bin gespannt .


----------



## Stemmel (17. September 2009)

@David
viel Spaß mit dem Dekerf! 

junge Katzen?????


----------



## Catsoft (17. September 2009)

@ David: Endlich mal ein richtiges Mountainbike hier im Fred  Mir war es zum Glück zu klein... Viel Spassssss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (17. September 2009)

Das BCAmerica Rocky ist mal klasse!  Gibts dazu irgendwo mehr Infos? Wo hast du die Kiste aufgetrieben (gerne auch per PN)? Wünsch dir jedenfals sehr viel Spaß damit! 

Das Dekerf und das RM sind natürlich auch klasse! 


Meine 2 modernen Bollerwagen:
Fürs Gelände:





und für die Stadt:


----------



## Stemmel (17. September 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> @ David: Endlich mal ein richtiges Mountainbike hier im Fred  Mir war es zum Glück zu klein... Viel Spassssss



 Du hast doch schon zwei!


----------



## Catsoft (23. September 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Du hast doch schon zwei!



Daher kann ich auf passende warten


----------



## Manni1599 (28. September 2009)

Hier nun mein neues Marathon-Fully:

Elli.

Rocky Mountain Element 70


----------



## Manni1599 (28. September 2009)

Und weils grad so schön ist:

Drössiger ER 05 für etwas gröberes Geläuf.






( ...nun reichts aber mit der Ketzerei, zumindest für heute.)


----------



## versus (28. September 2009)

schönes rm! ein element und ein vertex sind auch auf meiner (leider viel zu langen) liste der hättichgernebikes!

das drössiger ist nicht so meins ;-)


----------



## zaskar-le (28. September 2009)

Ich hab' auch wieder etwas fertig. 
Klein Attitude 1993 in Moonrise. 





Sorry für die miese Fotoqualität, meine Kamera bekommt den Rahmen einfach nicht scharfgestellt.


----------



## Stemmel (29. September 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Hier nun mein neues Marathon-Fully:
> 
> *Elli*.
> 
> Rocky Mountain Element 70



Mannis erstes mit Namen...  
Obwohl ich Fullys nicht soooo schön finde, gefällt mir Elli ausgesprochen gut!


----------



## versus (29. September 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Ich hab' auch wieder etwas fertig.
> Klein Attitude 1993 in Moonrise.
> 
> 
> ...



 so hübsch!!! einer der wenigen alurahmen die ich auch noch haben will!!! wirklichwirklichschööön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spatzel (30. September 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Hier nun mein neues Marathon-Fully:
> 
> Elli.
> 
> Rocky Mountain Element 70





.....so langsam finden sich immer mehr Elements bei den GT's ein...... schee isses!!


----------



## divergent! (30. September 2009)

ist ja auch ein top rahmen. hatte vor zig jahren ( gut 10 jahre her )mal mein radelpartner in weiß-rot. das ist schon ein träumchen.


----------



## aggressor2 (30. September 2009)

bald is mal wieder ein sisper fertig


----------



## divergent! (30. September 2009)

der sieht doch ganz nett aus. hastn mal gewogen?


----------



## aggressor2 (30. September 2009)

nö, hab ich nich. aber laut vorbesitzer hat der rahmen 2048g und die gabel 749g...
die gabel könnte sogar titan sein...


----------



## gtbiker (1. Oktober 2009)

Das hier ist bzw. wird meine neue Ketzerei. Es wird aber noch sehr viel verändert und gemacht....fertige Bilder gibts, wenn die Zeit reif ist. Wird eine Fahrmaschine, nix Anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (1. Oktober 2009)

sehr lecker, schreit foermlich nach einem Singlespeedaufbau...


----------



## dr.juggles (1. Oktober 2009)

geiles rocky!
ich steh auf grün, wenn du ihn irgendwann mal loswerden willst?


----------



## Beaufighter (1. Oktober 2009)

Das Rocky ist bzw wird einfacher der "Hammer"  Ich bin recht gespannt!


----------



## aggressor2 (7. Oktober 2009)

es wird...
jedoch bitte ich den vorderreifen zu ignorieren


----------



## divergent! (8. Oktober 2009)

es wird es wird....baust wohl doch schaltung rein?


----------



## Ketterechts (8. Oktober 2009)

Mir gefällt das Rahmenset ja richtig gut und der Aufbau sieht recht aufwendig aus , allerdings finde ich den Ataq zu wuchtig , da gehört was schwarzes aus Stahl rein


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Oktober 2009)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das Rahmenset ja richtig gut und der Aufbau sieht recht aufwendig aus , allerdings finde ich den Ataq zu wuchtig , da gehört was schwarzes aus Stahl rein



richtig. kommt aber was titanfarbenes aus titan rein 
die naben werden auch noch titanfarben, aber nur alu.
dürfte dann mit den cantis noch dazu nich ganz zu bunt aussehen.


----------



## divergent! (8. Oktober 2009)

ist der steuersatz noch nicht richtig eingepresst oder muss das so?


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Oktober 2009)

der wird noch eingepresst


----------



## divergent! (8. Oktober 2009)

aahh gut...immer noch kein eigenes werkzeug hä


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (8. Oktober 2009)

Den Rahmen finde ich richtig gut, die Bremsen überhaupt nicht.
Und ich würde auch keine schwarze Sattelstütze in einen schwarzen rahmen verbauen.

Ach ja, ist der aus dem Classik Basar? wenn ja, hast Du in mir vor der Nase weg geschnappt ;-)


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Oktober 2009)

@divergent: na bevor ich was falsch mache (wär ja der erste, den ich einpresse) scheiß ich dann lieber den lehrling im laden voll...

@GT-Sassy: was haste denn gegen die bremsen? sind doch feinste F.R.O.
und ja, das is der aus dem classic basar 
was hättest du drangebaut?


----------



## GT-Sassy (8. Oktober 2009)

Ne komplette STX-RC Gruppe in Titanfinish. Vorbau, Lenker und Sattelstütze in Silber. Laufräder, naja STX-RC Naben und Araya RM in Silber.
Kommen jetzt aber an ne andere Ketzerei.
Und die Bremse gefällt mir optisch gar nicht.


----------



## divergent! (8. Oktober 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> @divergent: na bevor ich was falsch mache (wär ja der erste, den ich einpresse) scheiß ich dann lieber den lehrling im laden voll...



mit nem einpresswerkzeug ist das ganz einfach. früher hab ich das mit hammer und holzklotz gemacht, ging auch. aber bei rose für wenig geld gibts da schönes zeug....und der lehrling, ist das nicht der spezi der dir immer alles zerstört?

würde mich so ein bissel ankotzen


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Oktober 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Ne komplette STX-RC Gruppe in Titanfinish. Vorbau, Lenker und Sattelstütze in Silber. Laufräder, naja STX-RC Naben und Araya RM in Silber.
> Kommen jetzt aber an ne andere Ketzerei.
> Und die Bremse gefällt mir optisch gar nicht.



mein aufbau wird viiiel leichter




divergent! schrieb:


> mit nem einpresswerkzeug ist das ganz einfach. früher hab ich das mit hammer und holzklotz gemacht, ging auch. aber bei rose für wenig geld gibts da schönes zeug....und der lehrling, ist das nicht der spezi der dir immer alles zerstört?
> 
> würde mich so ein bissel ankotzen



du und dein rose werkzeug...

offiziell is er ja kein lehrling mehr. 
wenn er diesmal was kaputt macht, hau ich ihm den ganzen schund um die ohrn! 
und der chef dann gleich nochmal.
aber theoretisch kann ichs ja auch selber mit dem werkzeug ausm laden machen.
wird schon schiefgehn.


----------



## divergent! (8. Oktober 2009)

machs selber und lerne fürs leben


----------



## DeepStar23 (8. Oktober 2009)

sonst ist hier noch ne Anleitung..  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4837579&postcount=8


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Oktober 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> sonst ist hier noch ne Anleitung..
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4837579&postcount=8



ich glaub an dem badelatsch wirds scheitern 

sind das da am merlin nich solche crosser-zusatzbremshebel? die gehn auch als primärhebel? das is mal ne idee...


----------



## DeepStar23 (8. Oktober 2009)

fahren ne Menge Leute so.. Besonders beliebt bei Leuten mit ganz kurzem Lenker.. Oder für ne cleane Optik am Urban-Pseudo-Fixie-Poser-Bike.. =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (9. Oktober 2009)

geht ja am zeitfahrrad auch...da gabs von ingenieurtec richtig leichte mit knapp 50gr der satz. die hatte ich mal dran. waren echt schick aber hat er nicht mehr im angebot


----------



## planetsmasher (10. Oktober 2009)

sooo.....
in meinem Fuhrpark ist das Verhältnis GT/Ketzerei jetzt ausgeglichen.
(Ohne den Cruiser - der ist ja nur ne halbe Ketzerei und ausserdem teil ich mir das Sorgerecht für das Geschoss mit meiner Freundin).

Voila:







[/url][/IMG]

und damit das gute Stück, schneller als die andere Ketzerei, im ganzen erstrahlt. Brauch ich Eure Unterstützung. Mir fehlt im Prinzip noch alles um dieses schöne Stück fertig zu stellen. Ideen, Tipps, Parts?

Bin für alles offen.

Grüsse

Marcus


----------



## aggressor2 (10. Oktober 2009)

wie wärs mit...laufrädern, kurbel, lenker und sattel?


----------



## planetsmasher (10. Oktober 2009)

hast Du heute keine Zeitungen mehr auszutragen?
Fr. Schmidt aus der Bahnhofstrasse hat sich schon beschwert....


----------



## aggressor2 (10. Oktober 2009)

bahnhofsstraße is nich mein gebiet

thomson is immer gut.
willst du schaltung oder vielleicht nur einen gang?


----------



## gtbiker (10. Oktober 2009)

Aktuelle DA, Lightweights, Schmolke Lenker, Stütze und Sattel und fertig ist die Bude 

Sieht gut aus!  (ausnahmsweise gefällt mir hier sogar der fette Schriftzug)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeepStar23 (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin ja für Carbon-freie Rennräder.. 
Diese Gruppe gefällt mir ja sehr gut. Würde auch gut zum schwarzen Rahmen passen:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Laufräder:
Hope-Naben Sapim CX Ray schwarze Alu-Nippel und Mavic Open Pro Felgen.Reifen: Conti GP 4000s

Lenker Vorbau & Sattelstütze: 
Syntace Alu, F139 Vorbau, P6 Alu-Stütze.

Mit Novatec-Naben kann man noch nen paar Taler sparen.
Vom Sound sind die Hope allerdings unschlagbar. Wenn man´s mag..


----------



## Master | Torben (10. Oktober 2009)

Du kannst nicht von Carbon-freien-Rennrädern schreiben und dann ne Gruppe posten deren Bremshebel aus Carbon besteht... (und im Foto auch noch ganz groß vorne dran steht...)
Irgendwie sieht der Übergang Spider-Kettenblatt auch nicht wirklich schön aus an der Kurbel.


----------



## DeepStar23 (10. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt hab ich natürlich NICHT gesehen...

Kannst mir ja mal ne gute Gruppe zeigen ohne Carbonteil.

Bei dem heutigen Carbonwahn ist ein Bremshebel wohl das kleinste Übel.. Wenn ich da an Carbon-Lenker und Felgen denke.. 

An meinem Renner sind auch Campa-Bremshebel aus Carbon.
Ich mag keine tragende Teile aus Plaste..

Der Übergang ist nicht so schön,ds stimmt.. Ist mir bei den Kompletträder net so aufgefallen. Hoffen wir mal das die nur nen schlechtes Musterbild hatten.




Master | Torben schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht von Carbon-freien-Rennrädern schreiben und dann ne Gruppe posten deren Bremshebel aus Carbon besteht... (und im Foto auch noch ganz groß vorne dran steht...)
> Irgendwie sieht der Übergang Spider-Kettenblatt auch nicht wirklich schön aus an der Kurbel.


----------



## Master | Torben (10. Oktober 2009)

Auf den ersten Blick haben alle Shimano Gruppen außer die Dura Ace kein Carbon dabei. Wenns schwarz sein muss wird es da aber schwierig.

Und Bremshebel als Sicherheitsrelevantes Bauteil ist dann doch kein 'kleines Übel'  
Dann am ehesten noch der Schaltwerksarm


----------



## divergent! (11. Oktober 2009)

campa veloce wär auch schwarz:

http://www.bike24.net/images/products/p049419.jpg

was wiegt der rahmen? damit könnte man sehen in wiefern man das teil aufbaut....wievile geld willst du ausgeben. flache felgen oder hochprofil......


----------



## ohneworte (11. Oktober 2009)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Auf den ersten Blick haben alle Shimano Gruppen außer die Dura Ace kein Carbon dabei. Wenns schwarz sein muss wird es da aber schwierig.
> 
> Und Bremshebel als Sicherheitsrelevantes Bauteil ist dann doch kein 'kleines Übel'
> Dann am ehesten noch der Schaltwerksarm



Die Ultegra hat jetzt auch Plaste-Bremshebel!


----------



## planetsmasher (11. Oktober 2009)

also vielen Dank schon mal fürs Feedback. 
Mir stellen sich aber erstmal ein paar grundlegende Fragen:
2 oder 3-fach? Compact oder Standard?
Hab mir gerade am Kiosk ein paar RR-Magazine geholt und bin völlig verwirrt:
es gibt verschiedene Freiläufe!?!? WTF?
und das schalten funktioniert auch bei jedem Hersteller verschieden?
und warum ist SRAM immer teurer als Shimano?
Was empfehlen den die Praktiker hier? so 105er Preisklasse ist aber schon ausreichend fürn Newbie, oder?
ansonsten wie immer eher gut und günstig als Schickimicki.
Dachte da an Campa Zonda oder Vento oder Easton LRS
Parts halt wieder grundsätzlich aus einem Stall (FSA, Ritchey, Easton oder Control Tech). Black ist nach wie vor beautiful, ein bisschen weiss darfs aber passend zu den Decals auch haben.

verwirrte Grüsse

M.


----------



## divergent! (11. Oktober 2009)

da ich ja eigentlich aus dem rr bereich komme kann ich dich da sicher aufklären. bei den freiläufen gibt es den shimano und campa freilauf. beim campafreilauf passen nur campa kassetten. beim shimano alle anderen gängigen ( shimano, sram, tune....). ne 105er gruppe ist ne super solide und einfache gruppe. funktioniert tadellos ( ist ja quasi indirekt die vorgänger ultegra nach modellwechsel ). da machst du nix falsch. 3-fach braucht kein mensch. ich persönlich empfand ne kompaktkurbel in verbindung mit nem 12-25er kassettendingens als sehr praktisch. wenn du gruppen mischst müssen zumindest schaltwerk und schalthebl vom gleichen anbieter zb. sram, shimao oder campa sein. bei den restlichen teilen wie umwerfer, kette , kassette usw ist es wurscht. kannste beliebig kombinieren. ich hatte zb immer record am rr, kassette ne dura ace ( kostet nur die hälfte ) und kette von kmc. hat bestens funktioniert. beim schalten ist es wie mit allem....gewöhnungssache. bei shimano bewegt sich der gesamte hebel. super weich und leichtgängig. gefällt mir persönlich nicht. sram bin ich noch nicht gefahren steht aber beim nächsten rennradaufbau definitiv an. campa ist da...sagen wir mal robust. hast mit zeigefinger den hebel zum hochschalten und am daumen auf der innenseite zum runterschalten. gangwechsel sind recht knackig. campa ist mein persönlicher favorit.

bei den anbauteilen machst du mit ritchey nie nen fehler. ist zwar nix besonderes dafür günstig , haltbar und relativ leicht.
reigen würde ich dir welche mit 23-25mm breite empfehlen. die rollen gut und bieten noch komfort. alles unter 23mm ( 19-21mm ) ist nicht wirklich schneller aber um längen unangenehmer was den komfort angeht. die easton lrs sind auf jeden fall ne gute sache.

so ich hoffe dir etwas geholfen zu haben. wenn du noch mehr tips, links usw brauchst...pn


----------



## planetsmasher (11. Oktober 2009)

na das sind doch schon mal brauchbare Infos.
Jetzt kriegste auch nen Kaffee wennste mal im schönen Frankenland bist


----------



## ohneworte (11. Oktober 2009)

Sram schaltet genauso knackig wie Campa, hat aber durch die Doubletap Funktion ergonomisch deutliche Vorteile gegenüber der "Daumenratsche" von Campa. Allerdings macht es bei Sram Sinn eine Shimano Kassette und Kette zu nutzen, da diese harmonischere Schaltvorgänge bieten.

Bei Shimano funktioniert das Schalten auch perfekt, mir persönlich gefällt aber der dadurch bewegliche Schalt-/Bremshebel nicht wirklich. Der "feste" Bremshebel von Sram (oder auch bei Campa) macht da mehr her!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (11. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> bei den freiläufen gibt es den shimano und campa freilauf. beim campafreilauf passen nur campa kassetten.


Nanana, unterschlag mal die schönen miche kasetten nicht


----------



## Rennkram (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin durch einen Zufall an ein altes Rennrad von Basso gekommen, welches komplett mit Campa ausgestattet ist.
Leider ist mir der Rahmen wahrscheinlich zu groß >60cm


----------



## versus (11. Oktober 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Sram schaltet genauso knackig wie Campa, hat aber durch die Doubletap Funktion ergonomisch deutliche Vorteile gegenüber der "Daumenratsche" von Campa. Allerdings macht es bei Sram Sinn eine Shimano Kassette und Kette zu nutzen, da diese harmonischere Schaltvorgänge bieten.
> 
> Bei Shimano funktioniert das Schalten auch perfekt, mir persönlich gefällt aber der dadurch bewegliche Schalt-/Bremshebel nicht wirklich. Der "feste" Bremshebel von Sram (oder auch bei Campa) macht da mehr her!
> 
> ...



beim schnellen (bergab-)fahren am unterlenker war mir campa wegen des festen hebels schon immer viel lieber als shimano. sram bin ich noch nicht gefahren. auch finde ich entlang des lenkers verlegten züge und die damit aufgeräumte optik haben mir schon immer besser gefallen. 
die unterste gruppe veloce funktioniert auch schon sehr gut.

ich denke du solltest das ausprobieren!


----------



## Manni1599 (11. Oktober 2009)

versus schrieb:


> die unterste gruppe veloce funktioniert auch schon sehr gut.



Die veloce ist in etwa mit der 105 von shimano gleichzusetzen. Unter ihr rangiren noch andere Gruppen, z.B Mirage und Xenon.
Ich fahre die Veloce Hebel seit Jahren, bin sehr zufrieden.

Übrigens hat zumindest die neue DA auch am Lenker verlegte Züge.


----------



## versus (11. Oktober 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Übrigens hat zumindest die neue DA auch am Lenker verlegte Züge.



aha, schon wieder was gelernt . 
allerdings denke ich, dass die für lemmy als rr-einsteiger eher nicht in frage kommt. ich fahre die veloce am serotta und wenn ich mal ganz ehrlich bin, schaltet sich sich fast besser, als die record/chorus kombi am klein


----------



## franky-biking (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab die Tage mal nachgezählt: Seit 1989 hatt' ich 38 MTB's. Momentan fahr ich neben meinem GT u.a. ein Nicolai Argon FR. Ich muss sagen der Argon ist für mich der einzige Alu-Hardtailrahmen der meinen Zaskar in den Schatten stellt.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, das Zaskar ist immerhin das einzige von 38 Bikes welches ich im Lauf der Jahre nicht verkaufen konnte!


----------



## franky-biking (12. Oktober 2009)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Ich hab die Tage mal nachgezählt: Seit 1989 hatt' ich 38 MTB's. Momentan fahr ich neben meinem GT u.a. ein Nicolai Argon FR. Ich muss sagen der Argon ist für mich der einzige Alu-Hardtailrahmen der meinen Zaskar in den Schatten stellt.
> 
> Versteht mich nicht falsch, das Zaskar ist immerhin das einzige von 38 Bikes welches ich im Lauf der Jahre nicht verkaufen konnte!


 

Hier noch ein Bild vom Neuzustand:


----------



## ohneworte (12. Oktober 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Die veloce ist in etwa mit der 105 von shimano gleichzusetzen. Unter ihr rangiren noch andere Gruppen, z.B Mirage und Xenon.
> Ich fahre die Veloce Hebel seit Jahren, bin sehr zufrieden.
> 
> Übrigens hat zumindest die neue DA auch am Lenker verlegte Züge.



Die neue Ultegra jetzt auch! Die Technik wird ja von der Dura Ace immer weiter runtergereicht!


----------



## divergent! (12. Oktober 2009)

wegen der zugbaumelei bei shimano....da kann man sich auch nokonzüge kaufen. speziel für shimano sti. die haben kleinere perlen und man kann einen sehr engen bogen legen und dann alles unter lenkerband verfrachten. kostet aber auch wieder extra geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (21. Oktober 2009)




----------



## aggressor2 (21. Oktober 2009)

iihhh...plastehebel


----------



## xtcnrsteam (21. Oktober 2009)

Litespeed Ocoee mit 8,9kg


----------



## gtbiker (22. Oktober 2009)

Alex, diese Bremshebel dürfen das! 

Das Litespeed ist super, auch wenn mich die Filigranheit der Kurbel stört!


----------



## franky-biking (22. Oktober 2009)

Geiles Litespeed! Zeitlos! Ich find auch die Kurbel schön! Sowas gibt man nie wieder her! Geilomat!


----------



## GT-Sassy (22. Oktober 2009)

So langsam nimmt die Anzahl meiner "Ketzerein"zu:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (22. Oktober 2009)

wie sich sowas ganz altes fährt würd mich auch mal interessiern...


----------



## divergent! (23. Oktober 2009)

du hast doch nur altes

hattest du nicht nen kollegen mit nem uralt ssp...


----------



## aggressor2 (23. Oktober 2009)

das war aber wieder was ganz anderes. 
und eher innovativ für 1988, denk ich mal.
und mein altes zeug fängt ja erst ab 91 an.


----------



## Stemmel (23. Oktober 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> So langsam nimmt die Anzahl meiner "Ketzerein"zu:



Das ist der Lauf der Zeit... 
Auch andere Hersteller haben schöne Räder!


----------



## oliversen (25. Oktober 2009)

Oh my god...., what have I done???


----------



## divergent! (25. Oktober 2009)

sehr schön...haste auch ein bild von der seite?


----------



## oliversen (25. Oktober 2009)

yepp, mehr Bilder im meinem Fotoalbum
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/23208


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Oktober 2009)

Meine Haupt-Ketzerei:






Unter dem schlichten Kleid stecken ein Norwid-Rahmen mit Gabel vom selben Hersteller, Columbus Nivachrom, der Rahmen trotz Stahl und 60er Rahmenhöhe nur 2.0 kg leicht, die Stahl-Gabel wiegt 700 Gramm. Abgesehen von Rahmen und Gabel sind günstige Teile verbaut, ein LRS bestehend aus Deore-Naben und ZAC19 Felgen, XLC Mini V-Brakes, Kenda-Reifen aus dem Supermarkt und eine Hartje-Kurbel für 15 Eus


----------



## aggressor2 (25. Oktober 2009)

was macht man, wenn man viel zu viele hs33 teile hat?
man nimmt so viel wie möglich und schmeiße das ganze mit etwas geschick an ein fahrrad.
-> 94er hs33 race line + alutech bremshebel + evo2 adapter + 8! booster, ja 8 

ergebnis: krank
also cadex geschnappt, lampe dran und ab in' wald.













in se wald












tja..so kanns gehn...












nanu?! wo kommt denn der ganze dreck her? 




fazit
vortrieb: gut
übersetzung: gut
originalität: ist gegeben
bremse: krank
____________________
cadex: supi und darf weiter fahrn


----------



## divergent! (25. Oktober 2009)

ah da ist es ja das rad mit der 2 kilo bremse

die hörnchen find ich doof, sei mal so nebenbei erwähnt

wie macht sich die lampe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (25. Oktober 2009)

Aggressor, Du Sack, ich warte seit einem Monat auf mein Cadex, und Du hältst mir eins direkt vor die Nase, schäm Dich 

(Damit hier eine falschen Vermutungen aufkommen, mein Cadex kommt nicht von Aggressor, sondern von Forumsmitglied Y-Fan)


----------



## Manni1599 (25. Oktober 2009)

Moin Alex, 

nichts für ungut, aber ich würde das Ding öfters mal dort abstellen (Bild No.7), vielleicht nimmts irgendwann einer mit....

(Hatte ich schon erzählt das mein erstes richtiges MTB ein Giant war? in 89 gekauft, ein Coldrock mit LX 600?? 1.100,-DM teuer und Sackschwer.)


----------



## divergent! (25. Oktober 2009)

er hätte aber von dem rad was da noch steht wenigstens die bremse und gabel abbauen können


----------



## aggressor2 (25. Oktober 2009)

@divergent: ich find die hörner fetzig, lampe macht sich bestens und nur mit digitalkamera und schlüsselbund schraubts sich etwas blöd...

@tigersclaw: 

@manni:  nix da. das bleibt schön bei mir im zimmer.
ein cold rock hab ich neulich hier in jena gesehn. hatte nen beigen wildleder turbo drauf. schickes rad


----------



## ohneworte (25. Oktober 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Aggressor, Du Sack, ich warte seit einem Monat auf mein Cadex, und Du hältst mir eins direkt vor die Nase, schäm Dich
> 
> (Damit hier eine falschen Vermutungen aufkommen, mein Cadex kommt nicht von Aggressor, sondern von Forumsmitglied Y-Fan)



Falls noch jemand ein Cadex sucht kann ich helfen. Ich weiss wo noch eines im Originalzustand steht!


----------



## Beaufighter (26. Oktober 2009)

oliversen schrieb:


> Oh my god...., what have I done???



   Das ist jaaa ein 29"....

Sehr geiles Niner R.I.P mit den roten Farbtupfern! Wie fahren sich die 29"er? Ich finde das 2008er Modell ja auch viel schöner als das aktuelle Modell. Das 2009er ist mir zu wuchtig...The Big Revolution...


----------



## oliversen (26. Oktober 2009)

Beaufighter schrieb:


> Das ist jaaa ein 29"....
> 
> Sehr geiles Niner R.I.P mit den roten Farbtupfern! Wie fahren sich die 29"er? Ich finde das 2008er Modell ja auch viel schöner als das aktuelle Modell. Das 2009er ist mir zu wuchtig...The Big Revolution...



Ahhhh!! SIE HAT DAS @#$%^&*ziger-WORT GESAGT!!! Aeh, geschrieben.... was faellt dir ein??? Beichte, beichte! Und bete dass dir der 26zoellige noch einmal vergibt.

Wenn du damit fertig bist und keiner hinkuckt, kannst du dich ja mal selber auf eines setzen und eine Runde drehen. Ist wirklich eine interessante Abwechslung. 

oliversen


----------



## versus (26. Oktober 2009)

oliversen schrieb:


> Ahhhh!! SIE HAT DAS @#$%^&*ziger-WORT GESAGT!!! Aeh, geschrieben.... was faellt dir ein??? Beichte, beichte! Und bete dass dir der 26zoellige noch einmal vergibt.
> 
> Wenn du damit fertig bist und keiner hinkuckt, kannst du dich ja mal selber auf eines setzen und eine Runde drehen. Ist wirklich eine interessante Abwechslung.
> 
> oliversen



geile kiste!  hier in zh läuft ein giftgrünes niner hardtail - wunderschön 

und da wo es herkommt, gibt es noch das hier als testbike 






wenn der ganze kram, der oben in der werkstatt steht mal abgearbeitet ist, könnte es sein, dass ich mich dem thema 29 mal widme. meine erste probefahrt (salsa mamasita) hat lust auf mehr gemacht


----------



## Beaufighter (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich tue Buße, aber wie bei allem ach so Verbotenen, steckt ja ein Reiz dahinter, es zu erforschen...

Ne echt das Niner sieht mal rattenscharf aus, die Ausstattung ist auch ne feine Sache. Die Farbgebung ist schön dezent. Der Bock sieht einfach geil aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (26. Oktober 2009)

hey versus,

wenn man fuenf Projekte gleichzeitig bearbeitet dann kommts doch auf ein sechstes nicht an. Du bist doch auch in der Baubranche beschaeftigt und kennst das ja.

Also los, Mamasita war doch schon mal ein hervorragender Start...
...ich heisse dich dann willkommen im Club.

Und Frau Beaufighter weiss natuerlich auch wie man sich vierteilt... neben diesem orangen Zaskar kann doch noch was grosses Platz nehmen.


----------



## versus (26. Oktober 2009)

oliversen schrieb:


> hey versus,
> 
> wenn man fuenf Projekte gleichzeitig bearbeitet dann kommts doch auf ein sechstes nicht an. Du bist doch auch in der Baubranche beschaeftigt und kennst das ja.
> 
> ...



der werte herr, dem der laden gehört, weiss recht genau wie er mich rumbekommt. demnach ist das nur noch eine frage der zeit


----------



## oliversen (26. Oktober 2009)

So jemand nennt man dann wohl "einen tuechtigen Geschaeftsmann". Sehr schoen!


----------



## mountymaus (26. Oktober 2009)

versus schrieb:


> der werte herr, dem der laden gehört, weiss recht genau wie er mich rumbekommt. demnach ist das nur noch eine frage der zeit



Er wird dich doch wohl nicht "rumbekommen", das ist reine Überzeugungskraft


----------



## hoeckle (26. Oktober 2009)

papperlapapp

der ist doch schon längst überzeugt!

und das ist bei solchen addicts wie uns auch relativ leicht. wäre mir nicht das pedelec dazwischengekommen, würde ich auch schon so ein geländerennrad hier stehen haben, zumal meinem sohn das karatemonkey im kompetenzzentrum gut gefällt. und das pivot ist extrem begehrenswert.

ihr könnt das nur abwehren wenn man mir ein rotes zassi anbietet


----------



## Beaufighter (26. Oktober 2009)

Man muss ja auch offen für was Neues sein! Ja, so ein 29" würde mich schon brennend interessieren, aber der Platz in der Bude geht aus und die Kohle ebenso... Das mit dem vierteilen klappt schon, immer auf allen Hochzeiten tanzen, dann bleibts spannend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (26. Oktober 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> pedelec



Jesus Christus!
Jetzt gehst Du aber bitte mal rasch in die Kirche und betest 10 Rosenkränze!
Meine Güte, was ist denn das für ein Verfall der Sitten!


----------



## ohneworte (26. Oktober 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Jesus Christus!
> Jetzt gehst Du aber bitte mal rasch in die Kirche und betest 10 Rosenkränze!
> Meine Güte, was ist denn das für ein Verfall der Sitten!



Obwohl es so ein paar coole Modelle gibt:





Unterstützt bis knapp 45 km/h!


----------



## hoeckle (26. Oktober 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Jesus Christus!
> Jetzt gehst Du aber bitte mal rasch in die Kirche und betest 10 Rosenkränze!
> Meine Güte, was ist denn das für ein Verfall der Sitten!


 
nix da christoph...







und geht auch ohne hilfe


----------



## ohneworte (27. Oktober 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> nix da christoph...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aha,

BionX-Antrieb. Der hat auch ordentlich Schub!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## oldman (27. Oktober 2009)

so, habe neulich wieder ne Ketzerei begangen.... schon seit dem ersten Karlshafener Treffen hat mich der Rohloffvirus gequaelt, was fehlte war der passende Rahmen.
Jetzt habe ich ihn, ein Pipedream Nevis
















da kommt jetzt noch ne olle The Cleg dran, die liegt hier zufaellig rum...


----------



## divergent! (27. Oktober 2009)

sehr edel!was kommt noch dran?


----------



## oldman (27. Oktober 2009)

hmm, der LRS wird mit DT 4.2d eingespeicht, dazu Thomson Stuetze und Vorbau, Groovy Titan Lenker, Flite Sattel, King Flaschenhalter, fertig.


----------



## oliversen (27. Oktober 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> hmm, der LRS wird mit DT 4.2d eingespeicht, dazu Thomson Stuetze und Vorbau, Groovy Titan Lenker, Flite Sattel, King Flaschenhalter, fertig.



Und bitte noch ein paar andere Hutmuttern fuer die Rohloff Achse. Sonst sehr schoen.

oliversen


----------



## divergent! (27. Oktober 2009)

genau...stilecht aus titan!


----------



## oldman (27. Oktober 2009)

oliversen schrieb:


> Und bitte noch ein paar andere Hutmuttern fuer die Rohloff Achse. Sonst sehr schoen.
> 
> oliversen




dachte ich schon dran, aber aus stabilitaetsgruenden bleiben die ekligen silbernen teile dran. titanmuttern haben keinen guten ruf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde zumindest auf V2A oder V4A umrüsten .


----------



## oliversen (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich dachte auch ehr an ein bisschen polierten Edelstahl. 
Vielleicht so etwas: http://www.inox-schrauben.de/index.php?cPath=35_127

Ich erinnere mich dass ich solche verzinken Dinger vor ca. 25 Jahren an meinem Rixe hatte.


----------



## aggressor2 (29. Oktober 2009)

9,39kg


----------



## muttipullover (29. Oktober 2009)

Syncros sollte mal eine Retro-Edition mit den alten Schriftzügen auflegen die neuen finde ich an alten Bikes immer suboptimal. Ansonsten schönes Rad. Was ist das für eine Gabel?
Grüsse Steffen


----------



## aggressor2 (29. Oktober 2009)

hagan titanal/hercules. 749g 0,3% titan. 
ne stahlgabel fährt sich schöner...

und danke
so richtig gefällts mir noch nich.
mal kuckn wie es dann mit nem flacheren vorbau aussieht.


----------



## GT-Sassy (29. Oktober 2009)

Eigentlich ein schönes Rad, fehlt nur noch ne Schaltung.
Ach ja ne andere Sattelstütze und schwarze Kurbeln wären auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## aggressor2 (29. Oktober 2009)

das bleibt alles so.
bei tageslicht sieht man auch, dass der vorbau aus titan und der lenker alu poliert is. da sticht die kurbel nich so arg raus.

und gibts keine meinungen zum gewicht? 
das ziel bei dem rad war mal unter 9,5 zu kommen, wurde wieder verworfen und auf 10 angehoben und nun isses doch unter 9,5.
viel mehr geht da nich.


----------



## planetsmasher (29. Oktober 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> so richtig gefällts mir noch nich.


Word! Is wirklich not my cup of tea. Aber in jedem Fall springen einem die Kurbeln ins Gesicht. Die sehen irgendwie auch elendslang aus...
Und Gewicht müsste doch allein durch weg lassen der Booster noch was gehen.

P.S. der Aufnahmeort des Photos hätte aber besser nicht gewählt werden können.


----------



## aggressor2 (29. Oktober 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> Word! Is wirklich not my cup of tea. Aber in jedem Fall springen einem die Kurbeln ins Gesicht. Die sehen irgendwie auch elendslang aus...
> Und Gewicht müsste doch allein durch weg lassen der Booster noch was gehen.
> 
> P.S. der Aufnahmeort des Photos hätte aber besser nicht gewählt werden können.



das kommt alles durch den blitz. vielleicht komm ich morgen dazu, nochmal bilder im hellen zu machen.
und selbst mit boostern ist der druckpunkt sowohl vorne, als auch hinten unter aller sau. ohne die setz ich mich nich auf das rad!

und der aufnahmeort war mehr oder weniger zufall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (30. Oktober 2009)

Update des Rockys, so wirds übern Winter fahren


----------



## Beaufighter (30. Oktober 2009)

Dein grüner Hammer gefällt mir richtig gut. Wirklich sehr schickes Rocky!


----------



## planetsmasher (30. Oktober 2009)

schönes Rocky.

grün ist ja meine zweitliebste Rahmenfarbe. Hat meine Ketzerei auch. Hab gerade meine roten Elox Teile an den grünen Spezi-Rahmen gehalten. Wirkt irgendwie sehr "weihnachtlich". Aber bis Weihnachten wirds wohl nicht fertig werden. Schadee. Aber Teilebudget geht eigtl. schon für eine Baustelle drauf und ich hab grad 3...


----------



## Ketterechts (30. Oktober 2009)

Schönes Rocky , aber sach mal , die Gabel sieht ziemlich platt aus .


----------



## gtbiker (30. Oktober 2009)

Danke!
Ja platt sieht die Gabel aus, das stimmt. Ist aber so gewollt 

Hab sie auf 395mm Einbauhöhe und 35mm Federweg bei Luftkammervolumenbeibehaltung (was nen Wort) umgebaut.
Grüße

Tante Edith sagt: Gewicht 1208g


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Oktober 2009)

so und jetz mal bilder von nem fahrrad, wie man es tatsächlich fahren könnte. ob und wie werd ich morgen mal im wald testen.
der 150er vorbau fährt sich doch ganz angenehm und der schmale billiglenker fetzt auch viel mehr, als der 580er syncros
gewicht hat sich um 20g verringert, sind jetz also 9,37. 









das rocky ist wirklich schön.
aber v-brakes sind bäh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (30. Oktober 2009)

Das Etto Rahmenset ist ein Traum , mit dem Aufbau kann ich mich jedoch nicht so anfreunden , da fehlt mir die klare Linie .
Am meisten stören mich Kurbel und Vorbau - sollte beides schwarz sein - imo .


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Oktober 2009)

ne klare linie gibts bei mir nich 
meine räder sind sammelsurien von fetzigen teilen


----------



## GT-Sassy (30. Oktober 2009)

Außer dem Rahmen und der Gabel ist da aber nichts fetziges zu sehen


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Oktober 2009)

dann stimmt deine definition von 'fetzig' nicht mit meiner überein


----------



## GT-Sassy (30. Oktober 2009)

Das ist wohl so.


----------



## DeepStar23 (31. Oktober 2009)

Bei schönem Herbstwetter habe ich meine überarbeitete Ketzerei ausgeführt.. 




Die Schlauchabdeckung hat auch heute wieder was durchgelassen.. =)
Aber mit 6,9 kg rennt die Kiste wie sau..


----------



## fedoseev33 (31. Oktober 2009)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Stimmen hörte ich auch, als ich diesen neuen Principia Peak Tri Rahmen ersteigerte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello 
What is the price for this bike?
Kind regards


----------



## gtbiker (31. Oktober 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Aber mit 6,9 kg rennt die Kiste wie sau..


Das glaub ich dir gerne 
Absolut klasse Teil!


----------



## fedoseev33 (31. Oktober 2009)

oliversen schrieb:


> So, jetzt muessen einige von Euch ganz schoen schlucken.
> 
> Mein neues Buegelbrett:
> (ja, ich weiss, das neue Sanction waere eine ganz andere Klasse. Aber der Preis des Regin war heiss und immerhin benutze es nun schon ein halbes Jahr und muss nicht mehr bis 2008 warten)
> ...



Hello
What is the price for this bike?
Kind regards


----------



## aggressor2 (31. Oktober 2009)

meins rennt auch gut.





mehr bilder in der galerie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (31. Oktober 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Bei schönem Herbstwetter habe ich meine überarbeitete Ketzerei ausgeführt..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bist du gelähmt.....schaut Mörder geil aus!  Die Furious Fred gehen wirklich wie sau, aber im Gelände sind sie leider nix.


----------



## DeepStar23 (31. Oktober 2009)

Danke.. 
Sollte das Rad mal ins Gelände kommen dann mindestens mit Racing Ralph.. 

Landschaftlich kann ich leider net mit Alex mithalten.. Für sone Berge muss man hier laaaange fahren.. =)


----------



## mountymaus (12. November 2009)

Einst musste der Storck Bandit für mein GT Xizang zerlegt werden. Nun, nach einigen Jahren dachte ich mir,
dass ich es doch wegen des Umbaus meines Jubizaskars wieder aufbauen könnte, da wieder Teile "übrig" waren.

Nun steht er fertig als *Winterrad* zum Fahren bereit...
Im Sommer wird er nicht in der Kammer des Schreckens (GT-Bike-Room) stehen, sondern diesen Platz gegen einen Garagenplatz tauschen.


----------



## GT-Sassy (12. November 2009)

Schicke Farbe das Storck


----------



## epic2006 (14. November 2009)

So, hier mal meine Ketzereien:

Hagan Titanal Challenger II (1993/94):




Specialized Epic (2006):




und zuletzt ein Eingangrad, Corratec HuskyBow (1992):




Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## gnss (14. November 2009)




----------



## planetsmasher (14. November 2009)

wow - geile Farbkombi am Corratec, und das Hagan ist auch sehr schön -obwohl ich ja auch nicht so der Retrofan bin. Ist halt zeitlos. Einziger Kritikpunkt (für den ich von den Klassikern gesteinigt würde): Schwarze Reifen statt Skinwalls wären imho noch stimmiger - rein farblich gesehen.


----------



## aggressor2 (14. November 2009)

@gerrit: sag mal, kommst du mit dem druckpunkt der bremsen am hagan klar? die hagan gabel, die ich noch am etto hab, fährt sich zwar gut, aber bremsen tut sichs mit dem ding schrecklich. hab trotz gutem booster keinen definierten druckpunkt und bei starkem bremsen, fängt die gabel an zu stottern:kotz:


----------



## epic2006 (14. November 2009)

Schwarze Reifen (auch retro) an dem Bike sahen so aus:




Die Gabel ist eine Alan, sehr steif, kein bremsenstottern, auch ohne Booster. Die Hagan Gabeln sind dermaßen weich, dass die eigentlich unfahrbar sind, da hilft nur tauschen, z.B. gegen eine Juchem etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (14. November 2009)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Die Gabel ist eine Alan, sehr steif, kein bremsenstottern, auch ohne Booster. Die Hagan Gabeln sind dermaßen weich, dass die eigentlich unfahrbar sind, da hilft nur tauschen, z.B. gegen eine Juchem etc.



ahja...gut. sieht der hagan aber ziemlich ähnlich, so vom weiten aus 
die tauschgabel is schon da, aber da muss erst mehr gewinde drauf. ist eine ritchey logic mit 740g


----------



## franky-biking (14. November 2009)

gnss schrieb:


>


 Sehr chick! Sieht aus wie damals die DeKerf oder Pulcro Rahmen. Hat On-One einen Vertriebspartner in Deutschland? Gefällt mir sehr gut!!!


----------



## planetsmasher (14. November 2009)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Schwarze Reifen (auch retro) an dem Bike sahen so aus:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/414009


 
now we're talkin' - jetzt find ichs noch schöner


----------



## Kettentrumm (23. November 2009)

Fuer die Strasse:

Canyon Rennrad mit Rohloffnabe

Seit 2000 in Benutzung und ueber 50.000 km runter, 2x Kette und 1x Ritzel gewechselt. Ich hab damals in Berlin gewohnt, da war mir das mit dem Gewicht egal und jetzt im Mittelgebirge stoert es mich nicht wirklich, sind ja keine Alpenpaesse hier, nur eine feinere Gangabstufung wuensch ich mir manchmal. 





















Ist zwar keine "artgerechte Haltung" fuer eine Rohloffnabe, aber hey, Shimano oder Campa faehrt jeder und man kommt oft ins Gespraech beim Kilometerspulen.

Fuer Forstautobahnen:

CheckerPig CPX SC-06

Das Rad, dass mich letztendlich wieder zu GT gefuehrt hat. Dagegen ist das RTS ein Hardtail ! 













Dann hab ich vor einer Weile noch ein Schnaeppchen gemacht:

Raleigh Dyna Tech

Letzte Woche ging so ein Rahmen in der Bucht, mit einigen Teilen dran, fuer den zehnfachen Preis weg !  





Farbe der gabel und des Vorbaus gehn ja gar nicht und die Raeder wiegen soviel wie der Rest !  wird wahrscheinlich ein Singlespeeder, mit Anbauteile in schwarz und ner schwarzlackierten Gabel, mal schaun, erstmal ist das Zaskar dran !


----------



## gnss (23. November 2009)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Sehr chick! Sieht aus wie damals die DeKerf oder Pulcro Rahmen. Hat On-One einen Vertriebspartner in Deutschland? Gefällt mir sehr gut!!!


Nein die gibt es hier nicht, aber aus GB ist es ja nicht so weit und Zoll muß man auch nicht zahlen.


----------



## aggressor2 (23. November 2009)

hab dem etto ein paar paul teile spendiert. 3 teile um genau zu sein 
und nen schwarzen lenker in breit gabs auch noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Hinterland (24. November 2009)

*Gestern kamm ich von der Arbeit und da lag was vor der Tür!





Ausgepackt sah es dann so aus:





 Nox Satellite vom Forumsmitglied und Kumpel Gr. Kettenblatt!*


----------



## Manni1599 (24. November 2009)

Der NOX ist echt schick. Hätte ich vor ca. 2 Jahren auch fast mal gekauft. War allerdings Schwarz. 
Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (24. November 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Der NOX ist echt schick. Hätte ich vor ca. 2 Jahren auch fast mal gekauft. War allerdings Schwarz.
> Viel Spaß damit.



Ich weiß zwar noch nicht was ich mit dem Rahmen mache, aber im Lager war noch Platz!


----------



## GT-Sassy (28. November 2009)

Ich habe das Sch...wetter heute mal genutzt um einen Überblick meiner Ketzerei zu bekommen.

Alpina Klapprad 24" (übrigens zu verkaufen)



Altes Panther Herrenrad



BCAmerica Rocky 15



Hercules MTB spezial (z.Z. mein meist genutztes Bike)



Ridgeback 700 competition



Alpinstars cro-mega DX (noch nicht ganz fertig, Schaltzüge und Kette fehlen noch)



und ein Rocky Mountain, leider weiß ich hier weder Baujahr noch Model


----------



## maggo.h (29. November 2009)

Neben dem GT fahre ich noch ein Stoker von Transalp24





und ein altes Herrenrad der Marke Pfeil


----------



## divergent! (9. Dezember 2009)

heute kam ein ketzerei projekt.....


----------



## oliversen (13. Dezember 2009)

Weil es so geil ist und so viel Spass macht....





Das Bike ist fuer mich wirklich eine Offenbarung. Neulich habe ich darueber nachgedacht. In den vergangen zehn Jahren gingen wahrscheinlich ca. 20 Bikes durch meinen Besitz. Dabei war eigentlich, wenn man mal von Freeride und noch schwerer absieht, das ganze Array was heute MTB's so bieten koennen. Keines der Bikes hat mich so nachhaltig beeindruckt wie dieses....

NINER rulz!

oliversen


----------



## tofu1000 (13. Dezember 2009)

oliversen schrieb:


> Weil es so geil ist und so viel Spass macht... Das Bike ist fuer mich wirklich eine Offenbarung... Keines der Bikes hat mich so nachhaltig beeindruckt wie dieses....



Man, ich höre fast ausschließlich positives von diesen "Dingern". Aber gefallen wollen mir sie trotzdem nicht so recht. So langsam wäre ich einer Probefahrt allerdings nicht abgeneigt..


----------



## franky-biking (13. Dezember 2009)

Geiles Bike, Oliversen! Sieht auch net mal schwer aus. Schon 'n Deu unter 13 kg, oder?


----------



## oliversen (13. Dezember 2009)

Yepp, mit der Personenwagemethode (Kerl mit und ohne Bike) ~12,5kg.

Und Tofu, eine Probefahrt kann ich nur empfehlen. Genau so hat es bei mir auch angefangen.

oliversen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (13. Dezember 2009)

Hat das "Anders" hier etwas mit den 29ern zu tun oder eher mit einem gut konstruierten Fahrwerk? Das Gewicht der bewegten Massen und die damit verbundenen größeren Kreisel- bzw. Beschleunigungskräfte sprechen auf dem Papier gegen eine bessere Fahrdynamik.


----------



## franky-biking (13. Dezember 2009)

Warum muss man denn immer gleich alles mit wissenschaftlichen Gesätzmässigkeiten begründen  können und runterziehen wollen?

Oliversen hat einfach ein geiles Feeling auf dem Bike.
Des interessiert ihn doch net was da auf'm Papier von Kreisel- oder Beschleunigungskräften steht, wenn er auf'm Trail is'. Nix für Ungut, geogolo.

Ich freu mich für Ihn dass er so'n Gefühl auf seinem Geschoss hat. Des is' di Hauptsache!


----------



## oliversen (14. Dezember 2009)

Sieh, wenn die Leute bei BMW von Fahrdynamik sprechen weiss ich eigentlich auch nicht was die meinen. Das liegt sicher daran dass ich, ausser ein paar Mietwagen, noch keinen BMW hatte.  Ich kann mir vorstellen das die Dinge bei Dir und 29 zoll ganz aehnlich liegen.

Im meinem Fall hat "Anders" sicher viel mit 29 zoll zu tun. Denn die Dinger fahren sich nun mal nicht wie 26 zoll. Ob jetzt "anders" irgentwie Vorteile bringt oder eben weniger Dynamik bietet ist fuer mich nicht erstrangig. Das Bike funktioniert einfach. Und das wiederum hat sicher mit einem gut konstruierten Fahrwerk zu tun. Alles zusammen resultiert eben in dieses Whou-Feeling das mir, nach dem ich das Bike seit zwei Monaten besitze, immer noch ein Grinsen auf das Gesicht legt sobald ich meinen Hintern darueber schwinge.

oliversen


----------



## aggressor2 (14. Dezember 2009)

da ich bald doch wieder ein fahrendes gt hab...update vom etto:






jetz lass ich es so. hat so, wie es da hängt, 9,6kg.


----------



## gtbiker (14. Dezember 2009)

Wolltest du nicht auch den Steuersatz tauschen? Die Gabel sieht schonmal gut aus. Unterrohr ist auch schon nett zerschossen, so muss das sein. 9,6kg, so so....


----------



## aggressor2 (14. Dezember 2009)

ja, der ritchey hat, wie in der pn von eben auch steht, JIS-maß und die gabel brauch aber nen normalen konus.
das unterrohr war schon so beim kauf. find ich aber ok.


----------



## Ketterechts (26. Dezember 2009)

Meine neueste Ketzerei

NORTEN Stahlrahmen - eigentlich für einen Freund gekauft , hat mir dieses mattschwarze Prachtstück einfach zu gut gefallen , als dass ich es hätte wieder hergeben können .





Eigentlich sollte es ein Resterad werden , aber wie schon beim purple Zaskar , brachte ich es einfach nicht übers Herz - Low Budget Teile ranzuschrauben .


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Januar 2010)

hier kann ich ja auch nochmal nen bild zeigen 





rahmen: etto pro comp, 18", '93
gabel: ritchey logic
steuersatz: ritchey logic (neu von cosmic sports)
laufräder: xt730/xtr900 mit mavic m231
reifen: irc trailbear 2.25
kurbel: ritchey logic
sattelstütze: syncros
sattel: flite kevlar
kettenspanner: paul melvin
vorbau: litespeed tuf nek 150*0
lenker: syntace duraflite 7075
bremshebel: paul
bremsen: f.r.o.
brakebooster: mounty special pro booster
bremsbeläge: ritchey logic lp 
spannachsen: t-gear
sattelspanner: controltech

übersetzung: 34:16

macht 9,61kg und ein sehr gutes fahrgefühl.


----------



## aggressor2 (20. Januar 2010)

und das neue arbeitstier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (24. Januar 2010)

so, damit der alte Mann gemütlich zur Arbeit "commuten" kann, hat ihm der Weihnachtsmann sowas angeschleppt


----------



## Sascha123 (24. Januar 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> so, damit der alte Mann gemütlich zur Arbeit "commuten" kann, hat ihm der Weihnachtsmann sowas angeschleppt



Arbeitest du zufällig als TNT-Kurier ? ;-)


----------



## cleiende (24. Januar 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> so, damit der alte Mann gemütlich zur Arbeit "commuten" kann, hat ihm der Weihnachtsmann sowas angeschleppt



Hast du jetzt ein 23" Notebook? Was ein Strassenkreuzer.


----------



## oldman (24. Januar 2010)

cleiende schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt ein 23" Notebook? Was ein Strassenkreuzer.



naja, da ich nicht nen Kleiderschrank in der Firma aufstellen will, nehme ich halt die Klamotten morgens mit. Das passt dann schlecht in den Rucksack.

Ausserdem ist das ein cooles Teil, um z.b. Altpapier/Glas/Plaste zum Caontainer bringen. Die 400m mit dem Auto zu blasen ist nicht unbedingt umweltverträglich.
Und letztlich kann ich morgens, auf dem Weg zum Buero, die kleine Kröte im Kindergarten abkippen.
Ausserdem ist der Trümmer extemst street credible, yihaa.


----------



## aggressor2 (24. Januar 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist der Trümmer extemst street credible, yihaa.



...wenn du damit nen wheelie ziehst.


----------



## cleiende (24. Januar 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> naja, da ich nicht nen Kleiderschrank in der Firma aufstellen will, nehme ich halt die Klamotten morgens mit. Das passt dann schlecht in den Rucksack.



Ich habe so einen Kleiderschrank, vulgo Doppelspind. Rechts die Anzüge, links die Radklamotten. Strenge Geruchstrennung. 
Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splatter666 (24. Januar 2010)

Die gute Ute 

Auch in dem trendigen braun? Wie fährt sich das Ding?

Ciao, Splat


----------



## versus (24. Januar 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> naja, da ich nicht nen Kleiderschrank in der Firma aufstellen will, nehme ich halt die Klamotten morgens mit. Das passt dann schlecht in den Rucksack.
> 
> Ausserdem ist das ein cooles Teil, um z.b. Altpapier/Glas/Plaste zum Caontainer bringen. Die 400m mit dem Auto zu blasen ist nicht unbedingt umweltverträglich.
> Und letztlich kann ich morgens, auf dem Weg zum Buero, die kleine Kröte im Kindergarten abkippen.



ich sammle findige ausreden für die anschaffung eines neues bikes. diese kommt sicher mit in den katalog. ein rad zum altglas wegbringen - nicht schlecht mein lieber


----------



## oldman (24. Januar 2010)

versus schrieb:


> ich sammle findige ausreden für die anschaffung eines neues bikes. diese kommt sicher mit in den katalog. ein rad zum altglas wegbringen - nicht schlecht mein lieber



"sie" hat es mir sogar geschenkt. hab halt 2 wochen gequengelt und dann hiess es, es wird gekauft aber bitte hör auf herumzunölen...


----------



## Kruko (24. Januar 2010)

versus schrieb:


> ich sammle findige ausreden für die anschaffung eines neues bikes. diese kommt sicher mit in den katalog. ein rad zum altglas wegbringen - nicht schlecht mein lieber



Ich glaube, dass zieht bei Dir nicht  Wenn man das Rad erst soooo viele Etagen runtertragen muss, bist Du schneller zu Fuß am besagten Container 



			
				oldman schrieb:
			
		

> "sie" hat es mir sogar geschenkt. hab halt 2 wochen gequengelt und dann hiess es, es wird gekauft aber bitte hör auf herumzunölen...



Ich brauche nicht 2 Wochen rumnölen. Bei mir reicht eine halbe Stunde treudoofer Hundeblick.


----------



## versus (24. Januar 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> "sie" hat es mir sogar geschenkt.







gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass zieht bei Dir nicht  Wenn man das Rad erst soooo viele Etagen runtertragen muss, bist Du schneller zu Fuß am besagten Container



stelle ich mir geil super vor: die fuhre samt altglas runterschleifen um dann um 2 blocks zum container zu kullern 

hätte mich nicht mitten im aufbau eine angina umgeschmissen, könnte ich hier auch was zeigen. 

nur so viel - das dunkle, zur couch passende: http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/4292711615/sizes/l/


----------



## eddy 1 (24. Januar 2010)

SKANDAL

da bin ich aber mal drauf gespannt !!!
hatte mich auch interesiert
wieviel Federweg baust du darein?


----------



## versus (24. Januar 2010)

100mm reba sl.


----------



## oldman (24. Januar 2010)

versus schrieb:


> 100mm reba sl.



hmm, ich täte da noch mehr reinstecken, so a la waldmaschine. du kennst ja mischa`s inbred, der hat 130mm drin


----------



## versus (24. Januar 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> hmm, ich täte da noch mehr reinstecken, so a la waldmaschine. du kennst ja mischa`s inbred, der hat 130mm drin



klar, aber der rahmen ist für so komische trekkinglaufräder


----------



## eddy 1 (24. Januar 2010)

mist und ich dachte ich krieg mal son skandalbericht mit 100mm und CC abstimmung

aber 29er is nich so meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (24. Januar 2010)

ein 26er scandal hätte bei meinem fuhrpark wirklich keinen sinn gemacht


----------



## kingmoe (24. Januar 2010)

Gute Entscheidung, alter Mann! Ich nutze es ja anders, aber habe den Kauf nicht bereut!







Freu mich schon wieder auf den Frühling, schön mit den beiden Mäusen durch die Gegend düsen


----------



## oldman (24. Januar 2010)

versus schrieb:


> klar, aber der rahmen ist für so komische trekkinglaufräder



ahaaaa, bin mal gespannt auf das Teil!


@moe
was war das ein krampf, bis ich das UTE hatte.... Zuerst war es ueberall in UK ausverkauft (war dort aber seehr günstig), dann wollten alle deutschen Händler horrende Liefergebühren wg Übergrösse - am Ende hat der Weihnachtshase aber nachgeholfen


----------



## oliversen (25. Januar 2010)

versus schrieb:


> klar, aber der rahmen ist für so komische trekkinglaufräder



Na endlich!!! Wurde aber auch Zeit!

Und sehr geil die Ute als Kiddie Transpoter. Haette ich von so einem Ding gewust haette ich mir den Trailer nochmal ueberlegt.





oliversen


----------



## kingmoe (25. Januar 2010)

oliversen schrieb:


> Na endlich!!! Wurde aber auch Zeit!
> 
> Und sehr geil die Ute als Kiddie Transpoter. *Haette ich von so einem Ding gewust haette ich mir den Trailer nochmal ueberlegt.*
> 
> oliversen



Eni Kinderanhänger ist doch super. Aber ich musste das Ding (Croozer Kid for 2) nach den ersten Testfahrten wieder verkaufen, da unsere Kleine darin immer wieder Streit anfängt und - vermeintlich sicher vor Papas Einschreiten - den Großen Kratzt und haut. 

Jetzt sitzt die Kleine Krawallmaschine vorne und kommt nicht an ihn ran, hihi.

Dazu kommt, dass so ein Teil mit seiner Breite für die Fahrten hier durch die Innenstadt nur bedingt geeignet ist, da man schon sehr genau auf die Auffahrten der Radwege zielen muss ;-)


----------



## oliversen (25. Januar 2010)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Eni Kinderanhänger ist doch super. Aber ich musste das Ding (Croozer Kid for 2) nach den ersten Testfahrten wieder verkaufen, da unsere Kleine darin immer wieder Streit anfängt und - vermeintlich sicher vor Papas Einschreiten - den Großen Kratzt und haut.
> 
> Jetzt sitzt die Kleine Krawallmaschine vorne und kommt nicht an ihn ran, hihi.
> 
> Dazu kommt, dass so ein Teil mit seiner Breite für die Fahrten hier durch die Innenstadt nur bedingt geeignet ist, da man schon sehr genau auf die Auffahrten der Radwege zielen muss ;-)




Ja, das mit den Radwegen haelt sich hier in Grenzen. Ich kann ich mir das Problem aber gut vorstellen. Bei uns ist meist Ruhe im Wagen. Nur wenn der Juengste einschlaeft und seinen Helm ins Gesicht des Aelteren drueckt gibt's ein wening Radau. Ach ja, gehen auf die Ute auch drei Kindersitze???

versus, gehts wieder mit dem Fieber? Freue mich schon auf Fotos...

oliversen


----------



## kloetenkoem (25. Januar 2010)

wo wir gerade bei familientransportern sind...


----------



## kingmoe (25. Januar 2010)

oliversen schrieb:


> Ach ja, gehen auf die Ute auch drei Kindersitze???



Die zwei Zwerge sind schon knapp, nach dem kommenden Sommer ist hier sicher Feierabend mit der Doppelbelegung. Dann muss Ute leider wieder gehen.


----------



## GTLightning (15. Februar 2010)

Klappräder sind in Taiwan schwer in mode, hier ist mein giant halfway zu sehen. Ist fast immer dabei so kann ich immer ein wenig radeln wenn mir danach ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (15. Februar 2010)

cool..ein giant mit ner fatty solo

achja giant...ich hab auch ein ketzerrad...endlich:


----------



## Sascha123 (16. Februar 2010)

So einen "Klappesel" wollte ich auch schon für uns besorgen.
Prinzipiell finde ich die Teile wirklich genial! Rein ins Auto und andernorts ausführlich die Gegend erkunden.

Allerdings hat mich bis dato der Preis für ein Paar vernünftige Klappräder abgeschreckt. Da muss man die Teile wirklich schon regelmäßig nutzen. 

Auch irgendwo unterwegs anschließen geht nicht bei allen Modellen problemlos, denn die sind ja bekanntlich "123" zerlegt. Aber vielleicht doch noch eines Tages ....


----------



## divergent! (16. Februar 2010)

´kauf dir doch ein gutes altes klapprad aus zonezeiten.

kostet max 80....wobei der preis schon echt hart ist. aufm schrott oder flohmarkt wirste da fündig. ich weiß nicht so schick usw aber dafür kultig


----------



## gtbiker (16. Februar 2010)

Ha, bei Klapprad fällt mir immer wieder Folgendes ein:



Das hab ich in Finnland vom Campingplatzbesitzer mal für nen Tag ausgeliehen und damit 35km zum nächsten Nationalpark geradelt, ganz schön anstregend, dann dort ne kleine Singletrailrunde (zugegebenermasen breite und sehr schnelle Singletrails) und wieder zurück.



War lustig!  Vor allem als mal der Rücktritt ausgesetzt hat wo ich ihn eigentlich dringlich gebraucht hätte! 

Anbei noch ein paar Fotos, es war einfach so toll dort! 

Morgens 1:30Uhr, auf dem Weg zum Schlafplatz nach stundenlanger Fahrt durch Nord-Norwegen, schwedischer Erzabbaugebiete....




Morgens 2:30Uhr, der Frost weckt mich unsanft in meinem dünnen Schlafsack. Tagsüber an die 35°C plus und nachts so zarte -5°C....wach bin ich, hell ist es, es muss Tag sein. Also aufstehen und Kocher anschmeißen. Nach ein wenig Frühstück ab in den See, ganz schön kalt 




Kurz vor 22Uhr, Regenwolken ziehen über Tornio.




Und stellvertretend für Finnland, mein Lieblingsbild weil es alles Elementares beinhalted 
Abends kurz vor Zehn vorm Zelt




Hach, entschuldigt das Abschweifen, aber es ist dort sooooo schön! 
Bis dann


----------



## aggressor2 (16. Februar 2010)

fette mücke im letzten bild 
gibts das auch in größer? so 1280x800?


----------



## gtbiker (16. Februar 2010)

Moinmoin,
jup, gibts. ->PN 
Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (20. Februar 2010)

meine erste ketzerei ist heut fertig geworden. 
danke benjamin


----------



## Manni1599 (20. Februar 2010)

Sehr, sehr schön, David!

Irgendwann...... (aber dann modern)


----------



## DeepStar23 (20. Februar 2010)

schönes Rad.. Hab nix zu meckern..


----------



## Beaufighter (20. Februar 2010)

Das DeKerf ist einfach nur genial. Sehr schöner Aufbau.


----------



## divergent! (20. Februar 2010)

da schließ ich mich an...sehr fein.


----------



## DefektesKind (21. Februar 2010)

Yummi yummi.


----------



## Beaufighter (21. Februar 2010)

So, noch schnell ein paar Sonnenstrahlen genießen und raus aus der Wohnung. Hier mein Würfel, ist nichts weltbewegendes, aber ich habe es richtig lieb. Er wartet auch auf ein paar Neuerungen, aber leider kam ich noch nicht zum Schrauben.









Adele!


----------



## gtbiker (21. Februar 2010)

weils hier grade so schön ketzerisch ist....mein Bike zum böllern.











Bis dann


----------



## GTdanni (24. Februar 2010)

So und nun ist das Ding Fertig. 

Danke an alle die mit beteiligt waren. 

Schaut es euch an die Pracht ....... 


















Ob die gelben Sachen bleiben weiß ich noch nicht aber ich find es garnicht so schlecht. 

Cu Danni


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Februar 2010)

Mach die gelben Sachen weg, ansonsten siehts lecker aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splatter666 (24. Februar 2010)

Moin!

Wenn du den Sattel noch gegen nen original gelben Flite tauschen würdest, wärs top. Der versaut die ganze geile Optik...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## tofu1000 (24. Februar 2010)

Na aber hallo! Gefällt mir richtig gut - lass die gelben Farbtupfer bloß dran!!!!!!


----------



## GTdanni (24. Februar 2010)

Flite in Gelb ist auch mein Wunsch, aber bekomm mal einen günstig.

Der X0 lag noch rum der kostet erstmal nix. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Stemmel (25. Februar 2010)

Räder von GTdanni erkennt man eben an ihrer Farbvielfalt!


----------



## Sascha123 (25. Februar 2010)

Ich würde alles gelbe irgendwann durch Schwarz ersetzen. Zwei "Leuchtfarben" sind zu viel des Guten.

Ansonsten hat Rot an dem Bike eine angenehme Wirkung


----------



## Manni1599 (25. Februar 2010)

Gelb dranlassen. Unbedingt! Ich finds KLASSE!


----------



## versus (2. März 2010)

toll geworden. ich bin auch FÜR gelb 



GTdanni schrieb:


> Flite in Gelb ist auch mein Wunsch, aber bekomm mal einen günstig.
> 
> Der X0 lag noch rum der kostet erstmal nix.
> 
> Cu Danni



ich hätte noch den hier:





der ist allerdings quasi neu (eine probefahrt) und ich habe dafür auch den ladenpreis bezahlt. da ich auch nicht so sicher bin, ob das gelb am rahmen nicht reicht, überlege ich den abzugeben. bei interesse kannst du dich ja melden.


----------



## Davidbelize (9. März 2010)

meine erste richtige tour und ich hab mich in stahl verliebt. 
son fahrgefühl hatte ich noch nie...........traurigerweise


----------



## zaskar-le (10. März 2010)

...dann warte mal ab, bis Du Titan unter dem Hintern hattest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (10. März 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> meine erste richtige tour und ich hab mich in stahl verliebt.
> son fahrgefühl hatte ich noch nie...........traurigerweise




Ich bin immer sehr neidisch bei deinen Kulissen. So etwas findet sich fast nur in der Hauptstadt.

Ach ja deine Kanadier machen mich natuerlich auch neidisch.

Wo bleibt den der [email protected]##$%ziger im Ketzerei Faden?


----------



## Davidbelize (10. März 2010)

falls du den canadischen 2%§§)=%er meinst,der ist nicht meiner.


----------



## GT-Sassy (10. März 2010)

David und danni, nemmt es mir nicht übel aber mir gefallen Eure Räder garnicht. Irgentwie finde ich die Rahmen langweilig.
Halt Diamantrahmen, und die sind nicht mein Ding.


----------



## GTdanni (10. März 2010)

Beim Thema Diamantrahmen biste aber bei mir genau an der richtigen Stelle. 



 


Cu Danni


----------



## TigersClaw (10. März 2010)

Danni, zeigste das Diamant mal bitte komplett?

Bin zwar auch nicht unbedingt Fan der klassischen Diamant-Rahmen, aber schön sind die gezeigen Räder trotzdem, und vor allem sehr individuell.


----------



## GTdanni (10. März 2010)

Klick doch mal auf das Bild, da kommst du in mein Bilderalbum vom Diamant. 
Ist nicht mehr original aber ich hab noch einge mehr und da sind auch originale dabei. 

Hier mal mein Bahnrad. 








Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (11. März 2010)

@danni: ist das blaue dein rr für die klassikrenngeschichte?

das bahnrad sieht ja sehr geil aus....wie geleckt. ich suche schon immer mal unseren werkstoffhof nach nem diamant rr-rahmenset ab aber bisher vergeblich. wenn du mal einen in meiner größe bei dir siehst ,denk mal an mich.


----------



## versus (11. März 2010)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Klick doch mal auf das Bild, da kommst du in mein Bilderalbum vom Diamant.
> Ist nicht mehr original aber ich hab noch einge mehr und da sind auch originale dabei.
> 
> Hier mal mein Bahnrad.
> ...



extrem geil danni!!! ich werde dieses jahr auch meine bahnpremiere feiern und wenn es ansteckt, kommt mir sowas auch ins haus


----------



## gtbiker (11. März 2010)

Bahnradfahren ist extrem genial! Viel Spaß dabei!


----------



## aggressor2 (11. März 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Bahnradfahren ist extrem genial! Viel Spaß dabei!



also bist du auch schon gefixt gefahrn! aha!


----------



## gtbiker (11. März 2010)

Klar, auf der Bahn ist das auch super....aber auf der Straße einfach nur dämlich! :kotz:


----------



## versus (18. März 2010)

es gibt neues im stall! natürlich werden noch einige umbauten vorgenommen:

kurbel/schaltwerk - 2-fach
lenker/vorbau - 26.0
sattel/stütze - syncros ti/flite evo






btw: es steht der selbe rahmen (vorgängermodell) in grösse 57L und glassperlgestrahltem finish zum verkauf


----------



## LeFrankdrien (19. März 2010)

Hi!

Schön Volker! Serotta tis sind echt richtig schee...ich halte ja schon seit Ewigkeiten nach nem Ottrot SE Ausschau, aber nirgends was zu finden..

Magst Du den anderen Rahmen nun doch nicht partiell polieren??

VG
Peter


----------



## versus (19. März 2010)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Schön Volker! Serotta tis sind echt richtig schee...ich halte ja schon seit Ewigkeiten nach nem Ottrot SE Ausschau, aber nirgends was zu finden..
> 
> ...



das polieren ist irgendwie fehlgeschlagen. in die überlegungen wie ich das bewerkstellige, kam das gepostete 56er und da das andere mit 57 einen hauch zu gross war, habe ich zugegriffen.

das 57er bekommt nun weisse decals und wird verkauft. und das nach der ganzen arbeit, die ich da rein gesteckt habe...


----------



## divergent! (19. März 2010)

der vorfreude wegen:


----------



## Ketterechts (19. März 2010)

Volker , Volker 

Hast es also doch nicht mehr aus den Händen geben können .
Ich hab dir gleich gesagt , dass du der falsche bist um dich hinter den Stand zu stellen und die ganze Zeit diese Schönheit neben dir .
 Vielen Dank auch nochmal für die Gastfreundschaft und bestimmt bis spätestens nächstes Jahr - wobei vielleicht sieht man sich ja schon beim Treffen oder wir kommen einfach so mal in die Schweiz

Gruss Benjamin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (19. März 2010)

ich hab auch mal wieder was neues.
ein resterad, aus der not geboren.


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. März 2010)

versus schrieb:


> es gibt neues im stall! natürlich werden noch einige umbauten vorgenommen:
> 
> kurbel/schaltwerk - 2-fach
> l


 
warum auf 2 fach?sieht doch gut aus?
schönes RR
bin da auch angefixt worden....

gruß
tom


----------



## versus (19. März 2010)

@benjamin: gerne! für euch hat es sich ja auch gelohnt, oder 
mir war eigentlich schon fast klar, dass ich es kaufen werde, als ich davon gehört habe... 



MTB_Tom schrieb:


> warum auf 2 fach?sieht doch gut aus?



nee, 3-fach kommt mir (noch) nicht ans rad 



MTB_Tom schrieb:


> bin da auch angefixt worden....



wie meinst du "da"? mit rennern?


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. März 2010)

versus schrieb:


> @benjamin: gerne! für euch hat es sich ja auch gelohnt, oder
> mir war eigentlich schon fast klar, dass ich es kaufen werde, als ich davon gehört habe...
> 
> 
> ...


 
wenns berge /hügel gibt,macht sich das sicher ganz gut mit ner 3fach kurbel
aber 2fach sieht schicker aus u. leichter

jepp>mir gefallen die ollen alten RR auch sehr gut!
war ja auf der suche nach einem alten,anfang 80, franzose.so ein peugeot RR würde mir reinlaufen.aber da habe ich noch nichts passendes gefunden.
jetzt ist es ein italiener geworden!

gruß
tom


----------



## versus (19. März 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> ...wenns berge /hügel gibt...



ähm, wer hats erfunden 



MTB_Tom schrieb:


> jepp>mir gefallen die ollen alten RR auch sehr gut!
> war ja auf der suche nach einem alten,anfang 80, franzose.so ein peugeot RR würde mir reinlaufen.aber da habe ich noch nichts passendes gefunden.
> jetzt ist es ein italiener geworden!



auch nett! foto? das serotta ist aber gar nicht so alt. irgendwas um 1999.


----------



## DeepStar23 (19. März 2010)

auch hier noch mal:
meine RIP-taugliche Titan Ketzerei...





Der Sintesi-Schaukelstuhl hat ja auch was..


----------



## Manni1599 (19. März 2010)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> auch hier noch mal:
> meine RIP-taugliche Titan Ketzerei...



Das werde ich mir dann mal anschauen.


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. März 2010)

versus schrieb:


> ähm, wer hats erfunden
> 
> auch nett! foto? das serotta ist aber gar nicht so alt. irgendwas um 1999.


 
erfunden?campa?
fotos gibts demnächst,möchte aber davor noch ein paar sachen dran ändern.

wollte ja erst ein älteres RR,aber so schalter an der bremse haben sicher auch was....
11 od. 15 jahre,für ein super RR ist das doch gar nichts u. so langsam ziehen die vom preis an....wenn sie gut erhalten od. aufgebaut sind.

hab mich davor ja gar nicht damit beschäfftigt,aber ich frage mich,gab es die entwicklung von teilen fürs RR die dann auf das mtb geschraubt wurden od. von anfang an für beides vorgesehen wurde.
ich meine schaltung,kasetten,vorbauten,sattel etc.

gruß
tom


----------



## Kruko (20. März 2010)

@versus 



Ketterechts schrieb:


> Volker , Volker
> 
> Hast es also doch nicht mehr aus den Händen geben können .
> Ich hab dir gleich gesagt , dass du der falsche bist um dich hinter den Stand zu stellen und die ganze Zeit diese Schönheit neben dir .
> ...



Da hast Du das schöne Teil gefunden  War es schon wieder soweit??

Irgendwann schaffe ich es auch mal 

@mtb_tom

Die Schweizer vielleicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (20. März 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> @mtb_tom
> 
> Die Schweizer vielleicht


 
nee,das waren doch die bonbons u. die messer mit dem kreuz drauf
ach ja,u. die daten-cd haben sie auch erfunden

grüße
tom


----------



## MTB_Tom (30. März 2010)

versus schrieb:


> auch nett! foto? das serotta ist aber gar nicht so alt. irgendwas um 1999.


So hab ich es bekommen....






und so heute...aber der sattel wird nochmal gewechselt (steht zum verkauf!)>es kommt ein FLITE drauf





















hoffe es mein alteisen gefällt

gruß
tom


----------



## divergent! (30. März 2010)

shamal laufräder

schade daß campa bei der neuauflage weniger geschmack bewiesen hat


----------



## versus (30. März 2010)

schönes pinarello!!!

nur die 3er kurbel (brauchst du die in lb) und der mutant sind nicht so meins. aber sonst ein feines teil. gerade mit den shamals...

habe das serotta auch fast fertig. das vr ist nur ersatz und wird gegen das nucleon ersetzt, sobald dieses wieder einsatzbereit ist. 
das plasterad im hintergrund bitte wegdenken  - fotos von singlestoph:


----------



## MTB_Tom (30. März 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> shamal laufräder
> 
> schade daß campa bei der neuauflage weniger geschmack bewiesen hat


 
kanne ich vorher gar nicht u. finde ich jetzt auch sehr fein<vor allem die vordere mit 12 speichen
letzten so. ging ein gebr. satz(18/18) in der bucht für über 220 wech
laut verkäufer nur für klebereifen>haben die dann ein anderes felgenbett?bei meinen sind ja schläuche verbaut...

@versus:
die 3 kurbel habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht benötigt,aber bin auch noch nicht lange steigungen damit gefahren.
bei mir gibts schon so ein paar hügel,die ganz gut in die beine gehen....

aber keine angst,die 2 Fach campa record liegt schon zuhause
muss eben noch bissle sammeln ...umwerfer u. schaltung 8er in record...
..und noch etwas üben..
ach ja,event. wechsle ich heute den rot/schwarzen selle gegen einen bunten NOS flite tit/carb. aus der zeit>sieht echt geil aus> wie die aufkleberfarben

kann leider deine bilder auf der arbeit nicht anschaun...

klamotten trudeln auch so langsam ein..mtb-klamotten auf dem RR sieht irgend wie blöd aus>helm (bell sweep) u. triko sind schon da,jetzt warte ich noch auf meine latschen für die roten LOOK pedale die dran waren..

was meint ihr> 2 trinkfl.halter in silber od. 2 neue ELITE in rot?
ach ja,der mutant ist opt. auch nicht mein ding,aber funzt echt prima.dachte die sitzhaltung auf dem RR wäre übel,aber ist relativ bequem so

gruß
tom


----------



## divergent! (30. März 2010)

das cervelo ist aber auch lecker!

@mtb tom. die felgen gabs fÃ¼r draht und fÃ¼r schlauchreifen. bei schlauchreifen hast du quasi kein felgenhorn ( da wo jetzt dein reifen drin klemmt ). schlauchreifen sind solange wie du keine defekte hast ne feine sache da du zur not mit nem platten noch fahren kannst ( rutschen nicht von der felge ). das kann dir in ner kurve auch das leben retten wenns plÃ¶tzlich zischt. 220â¬ find ich ein fairer kurs. sind ja schon edel und relativ selten. heutzitage zahlt man fÃ¼r 2 leichte alufelgen ja schon fast so viel.

meine mtb ketzerei ist nun auch endlich fertig. nur die stÃ¼tze ist unter maÃ. da muss ich mich mal nach ner 27,2 syncrosstÃ¼tze oder so umschauen. die letzte hab ich ja dank arbeit in der bucht verpasst...ging fÃ¼r 32â¬ weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (30. März 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> das cervelo ist aber auch lecker!
> 
> @mtb tom. die felgen gabs für draht und für schlauchreifen. bei schlauchreifen hast du quasi kein felgenhorn ( da wo jetzt dein reifen drin klemmt ). schlauchreifen sind solange wie du keine defekte hast ne feine sache da du zur not mit nem platten noch fahren kannst ( rutschen nicht von der felge ). das kann dir in ner kurve auch das leben retten wenns plötzlich zischt. 220 find ich ein fairer kurs. sind ja schon edel und relativ selten. heutzitage zahlt man für 2 leichte alufelgen ja schon fast so viel.
> 
> ...


 
hatte bei meiner 1. ausfahrt gelich nen platten...soviel zu pannen bzw. platten>reifen runter>schlauch geflickt>weiter gings
hab jetzt die ultremos drauf mit neuen schläuchen,besser ist das...
dann werden die felgen echt so teuer gehandelt
wow,dann muss ich aber aufpassen.
der radsatz komplett fahrfertig wiegt ca.2900g...denke das passt.
fahren sich auch echt gut..
überhaupt macht so ein RR auch sehr viel spaß...rollt sich so schön leicht

dein neues fully
gefällt mir...

gruß
tom


----------



## aggressor2 (30. März 2010)

@divergent!
das ding is dir doch eindeutig zu groß...
ne 27.2er syncros hättste neulich noch von mir haben können. nu isse weg. war aber nix retroiges.
was is das fürne kurbel?


----------



## oldman (30. März 2010)

das Photo ist Kacke, aber das Bike ist endgajl! Wieso hab ich mir erst jetzt ein Treckingrad zugelegt?


----------



## divergent! (30. März 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> hatte bei meiner 1. ausfahrt gelich nen platten...soviel zu pannen bzw. platten>reifen runter>schlauch geflickt>weiter gings



klar drahtreifen und schlauch ist bei ner panne immer einfacher zu reparieren. aber wie gesagt wenn dir in der kurve plötzlich der reifen/schlauch versagt hast du nicht so ein hohes sturzrisiko wie bei drahtreifen.



aggressor2 schrieb:


> @divergent!
> das ding is dir doch eindeutig zu groß...
> ne 27.2er syncros hättste neulich noch von mir haben können. nu isse weg. war aber nix retroiges.
> was is das fürne kurbel?



ach nicht wirklich. wenn ich draufsitze ist alles wie immer und im stand baut der rahmen so hoch wie mein 16er lts. war deine stütze nicht schwarz?

kurbel ist ne xt


----------



## aggressor2 (30. März 2010)

sieht mit dem geringen stützenauszug aber trotzdem zu groß aus.
ja, die war schwarz. wär doch aber kein hindernis gewesen. oder isses poliern dir jetz zu teuer?

@oldman: alter und gruppenzwang?


----------



## divergent! (30. März 2010)

naja ich fahr ja mit dem rad und steh nicht rum...von daher

ausserdem läuft einem so ein rahmen nicht jede woche übern weg.

naja polieren wär nicht das ding aber dann suche ich wieder aufkleber usw.


----------



## aggressor2 (30. März 2010)

ach die kriegste schnell ran. syn-crossis zb, oder tom(asius).


----------



## divergent! (30. März 2010)

ich schreib die jungs mal an


----------



## MTB_Tom (30. März 2010)

versus schrieb:


> habe das serotta auch fast fertig. das vr ist nur ersatz und wird gegen das nucleon ersetzt, sobald dieses wieder einsatzbereit ist.
> das plasterad im hintergrund bitte wegdenken  - fotos von singlestoph:


jetzt sehe ich das schöne rad.gefällt mir sehr
kollege schwärmt von einem titan rad>das ist doch ein,oder?

mir gefallen irgend wie die alten renner>früher keins gehabt,aber jetzt für realtiv kleines geld zu bekommen,aber die preise ziehen auch hier für ein gepflegtes modell an

das cevelo ist ja auch geil,ist das deins?würde gern mal so ein carbonrenner fahren
bin echt überrascht,wie gut mein pina sich fahren lässt.
sehr steif u. wendig das rad.hätte ich nicht gedacht u. kenne sowas nicht von meinem straßenrennrad motobecane.
da sieht man eben den preisunterschied....

so wie es aussieht ist noch mal ein italiener dazu gekommen.was älteres...mit schalter am rahmen...mal sehen wie sich das fahren lässt.
und wie es sich für einen italiener gehört ist die farbe wieder rot

@oldman:ist das ein fun-rad?nur so zum springen u. bissle herumkurven?

gruß
tom


----------



## aggressor2 (2. April 2010)

letztes mal, als ich mit dem rad unterwegs war, wars nass.









aber an den wichtigen stellen isses sauber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTLightning (3. April 2010)

GT in Taiwan und Curtlo in Deutschland...

steht eingestaubt in Frankfurt und wird lediglich ab und zu mal im Sommer ausgeführt, meist zusammen mit dem HT vom Kumpel im Taunus


----------



## divergent! (3. April 2010)

das manitou ist schick


----------



## dr.juggles (3. April 2010)

das manitou ist


----------



## Splatter666 (3. April 2010)

Also ich find das Curtlo schöner...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## eddy 1 (4. April 2010)

Manitou


----------



## MTB_Tom (15. April 2010)

Hab was neues fertig...


----------



## GTdanni (16. April 2010)

Sehr schönes Moser. 

Fährst du auch mit dem Klassiker? 

Und was ist das für ein Schalt/Steckgerät im Hintergrund?   

Cu Danni


----------



## MTB_Tom (18. April 2010)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Moser.
> 
> Fährst du auch mit dem Klassiker?
> 
> ...


 
hi danni,
ja,ist echt ein feines altes rad.fährt sich auch gut.
neue bremsbeläge sollte ich verbauen,da die atlen etwas hart sind u. quitschen...
gefahren bin ich jetzt noch keine tour,nur ne 10km stadtrunde,da schlauchreifen u. ich hab noch kein ersatz u. möchte bei pannen nicht liegen bleiben.wobei das bei den klebereifen eh so ne sache ist.nix für hobbyfahrer
welches schaltgerät meinst du?
irgend wo hab ich mal den "hometrainer" reingestellt.glaub bei den rennrädern.
das war mit dabei u. wird anstelle der hi-radfelge montiert u. man kann bissle im zimmer trainieren






grüße
tom


----------



## Ketterechts (18. April 2010)

Hier mal meine Ketzerei vom anderen Gary 





Macht viel Spass das Rad und ist mit unter 10kg auch mein leichtestes .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (19. April 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


>



zu geil das ding! hast du es schon mal ausprobiert?


----------



## versus (19. April 2010)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Ketzerei vom anderen Gary
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wunderschöner rahmen und mal wieder mit geschmack aufgebaut


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. April 2010)

versus schrieb:


> zu geil das ding! hast du es schon mal ausprobiert?


 
ja,hatte das MOSER drauf.
geht aber ziemlich knapp zu im rahmen...also einbau u. ausbau muss man sich etwas zeitnehmen um den rahmen nicht zu verkratzen wenn man das alleine macht.
werde die stellen abkleben u. dann montiere ich das MOSER noch mal u. mach bilder.
leider kann ich die bremse auf der anderen seite nicht bedienen>der zug fehlt.muss mal sehen was da genau hinkommt.


----------



## kingmoe (19. April 2010)

Das erste Grove fährt schon ein Weilchen, das nächste wartet noch auf gepulverte Teile...


----------



## planetsmasher (19. April 2010)

Sehr schön. Auch wenn meine erste Assoziation das hier war: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m895IexIOmg"]YouTube- Dsds-Alfi hardcore[/nomedia]

yä-ä-ä-ä-ä-hä-hääää. Wicked!


----------



## oldman (19. April 2010)

ich fahre n Trecking Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (19. April 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> ich fahre n trecking bike



*g r o s s e s      k i n o ! ! !*


----------



## cleiende (19. April 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> ich fahre n Trecking Bike



Und einen gepflegten Rasen hast Du auch noch.


----------



## oliversen (20. April 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> ich fahre n Trecking Bike



Sehr schoenes Bike, jedoch "trecking bike" untypischer Steuerwinkel. Sieht jedenfalls sehr flach aus. Auch der Nachlauf der Gabel scheint sehr kurz. Irgentwo habe ich mal was von G2 Geometrie im Zusammenhang mit den grossen Raedern gelesen.
Ob das wohl damit was zu tun hat?

Ach ja, willkommen im Club. So langsam lecken die Leute Blut.
oliversen


----------



## oldman (20. April 2010)

oliversen schrieb:


> Sehr schoenes Bike, jedoch "trecking bike" untypischer Steuerwinkel. Sieht jedenfalls sehr flach aus. Auch der Nachlauf der Gabel scheint sehr kurz. Irgentwo habe ich mal was von G2 Geometrie im Zusammenhang mit den grossen Raedern gelesen.
> Ob das wohl damit was zu tun hat?
> 
> Ach ja, willkommen im Club. So langsam lecken die Leute Blut.
> oliversen



es kommt demnächst ein längerer Vorbau dran. der steuerwinkel ist anscheinend so gewollt.
sieht in meinen augen auch komisch aus, fährt sich aber in allen lebenslagen sehr angenehm - ich reisse bergauf wie ein irrer am lenker, vr bleibt unten. ich remmel treppen runter ohne probleme.
gehe davon aus, dass der künstler das so gewollt hat.


----------



## metulski (22. April 2010)

kein witz, sowas in der art, ansonsten nur GT, hoffe das bleibt so:





Hier fehlt jedoch der Korb für den Einkauf


----------



## GTdanni (22. April 2010)

Hallo MTB TOM 

Ich meinte eigentlich die Steckdose (offensichtlich mit Deckel) hinter dem Rad. Oder sollte das ein Schalter sein? 

Ich frag nur weil ich das so noch nicht gesehen habe. 

Das Thema Schlauchreifen ist schon ein weites Feld. 
Nimm wirklich einen Ersatzreifen mit. 
Dieser wird (unbedingt fachlich richtig) unter dem Sattel montiert. 

Der Ersatzreifen muss auch unbedingt ein schonmal montierter/geklebeter sein. 
Dann geht die Montage im Pannenfall recht einfach und die Klebereste halten den Reifen auch gut auf der Felge. 

Übung macht den Meister. (ich hab ca 5 LRS mit Schlauchreifen) 

Cu Danni


----------



## aggressor2 (22. April 2010)

@danni: samstag trails heizen in jena? der divergente hat vorraussichtlich zeit.


----------



## MTB_Tom (22. April 2010)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Hallo MTB TOM
> 
> Ich meinte eigentlich die Steckdose (offensichtlich mit Deckel) hinter dem Rad. Oder sollte das ein Schalter sein?
> 
> ...


 
hi danni,
nee,das ist ein lichtschalter u. das rad steht auf dem sofa

also einen ersatzreifen ist schon auf der bestellliste,aber wie macht man den fachlich richtig unter dem sattel fest?

also den vorderreifen hab ich ja schon mal neu verklebt,nachdem ich ihn runtergemacht habe.
war gar nicht so schwer das kleben.
frag mich aber,worin der sinn bei solchen reifen für einen hobbyfahrer liegt.
na ja,nun sind sie mal drauf u. einen 2 LRS für drahtreifen kaufe ich sicherlich nicht.

was hälst du von dem schwalbe dichtmittel doc blue?
kann man ja auch vor ner panne in den reifen kippen od. eben erst bei ner panne.aber keine ahnung ob das funzt?

grüße
tom


----------



## GTdanni (22. April 2010)

Lass das mit dem Dichtmittel, es gibt von Tufo eins was evtl funktioniert (je nach Loch und Schaden) das kann man profilaktisch oder im Schadenfall anwenden. 
Am besten aber man montiert einen Ersatzreifen. 

Dieser Ersatzreifen sollte aber auf keine Fall neu sein, den bekommst du im Schadenfall nie drauf da er vorgedehnt sein sollte. Auch Neureifen muss man vor der Montage ohne Kleber mit gut Druck schonmal auf die Felge montieren (ich hab da sogar 2 Felgen extra dafür da)  
Und das wichtigste ist eben das richtige zusammenlegen des Collé (schlauchreifens) nter dem Sattel. 
Die Stylepolizei ist da unerbittlich. 

Ich such mal im RR Forum nach dem beitrag wo das beschrieben war, bis gleich.


----------



## GTdanni (22. April 2010)

so in etwa. 

http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8734&stc=1&d=1201547510 


Suche aber weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (22. April 2010)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Lass das mit dem Dichtmittel, es gibt von Tufo eins was evtl funktioniert (je nach Loch und Schaden) das kann man profilaktisch oder im Schadenfall anwenden.
> Am besten aber man montiert einen Ersatzreifen.
> 
> Dieser Ersatzreifen sollte aber auf keine Fall neu sein, den bekommst du im Schadenfall nie drauf da er vorgedehnt sein sollte. Auch Neureifen muss man vor der Montage ohne Kleber mit gut Druck schonmal auf die Felge montieren (ich hab da sogar 2 Felgen extra dafür da)
> ...


 
man,das mit den schlauchreifen scheint ja ein mist zu sein...na ich hoffe ich bleibe da vor ner panne erst mal verschont...
ja,ide stylepolizei bei den RR ist echt übel...mit nem rucksack darf man nicht fahren..haarige beine gehen auch nicht u. 3 fachkurbel ist auch ein no go...aber ich pfeiff da drauf

übrigends hats da ein schönes altes sportrad
gefällt mir gut...baue gerade ein altes express 3 gang nabe auf von 55.
vattenfall ich komme


----------



## GTdanni (22. April 2010)

Ach so schlimm ist das nicht, wenns einmal rollt ist es ok, nur im Pannenfall ist es eben blöd. 
Aber wenn man mit so einem Klassiker fährt muss man sich sowieso drauf einstellen und im Kopf umstellen auf Schlauchreifen .


----------



## GTdanni (22. April 2010)

So und hier ist die Faltanleitung für einen Schlauchreifen. 

http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=39177&postcount=12 

Fehlt dann nurnoch ein Lederriemchen und die Beine rasiert.... 


Cu Danni


----------



## MTB_Tom (22. April 2010)

GTdanni schrieb:


> So und hier ist die Faltanleitung für einen Schlauchreifen.
> 
> http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=39177&postcount=12
> 
> ...


 
dankefür den link ist echt lustig wie genau die leute das machen.
könne mir den reifen auch um die schultern legen...gabs doch auch chon,oder?
oh weia...lederriemchen habe ich...aber beine werden nicht rasiert!

würde gern mal dem ollen MOSER die sporen geben,aber erst muss der ersatzreifen her.muss das pina eben noch herhalten,dass sich echt super fahren lässt,wenn ich das als MTB`ler sagen kann.

grüße
tom


----------



## cleiende (22. April 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> ist echt lustig wie genau die leute das machen



Schonmal einen über lange Zeit in sich verdrehten Schlauchreifen montiert? Bis man da gerade bei den einfacheren Reifen einen sauberen Rundlauf hinbekommt das dauert. Die o.g. Faltung ist sehr schonend.
...mein Gott was war ich froh als ich auf Drahtreifen umgestiegen war.


----------



## MTB_Tom (22. April 2010)

cleiende schrieb:


> Schonmal einen über lange Zeit in sich verdrehten Schlauchreifen montiert? Bis man da gerade bei den einfacheren Reifen einen sauberen Rundlauf hinbekommt das dauert. Die o.g. Faltung ist sehr schonend.
> ...mein Gott was war ich froh als ich auf Drahtreifen umgestiegen war.


 
na zum glück bis jetzt noch nicht...ich sags ja,ich häng mir das teil um die schultern wie nen rucksack...sollte dann passen
man...warum hat das MOSER nur so olle schlauchreifen drauf

da lobe ich mir die drahtreifen auf dem pina>ruck zuck runter das teil>flicken od. schlauch wechseln u. aufpumpen>weiter geht die fahrt>dauert ein paar minuten...denke mal ne zigarettenpause dauert länger


----------



## divergent! (23. April 2010)

das tofu dichtmittel ist im übrigen sehr gut! hatte ich damals am zeitfahrer und 160er tofu elite. die reifen waren nach 50km dank kurzer schotterbaustellenpassage hinüber.......fahren konnte ich dann aber noch gute 1000km damit. dann hab ich lieber auf schwerere tofu hicc gewechselt.

mit denen konnte ich überall lang die haben gehalten ohne probleme. im normalfall sind schlauchreifen weitaus weniger pannenanfällig wie drahtreifen. bei nem defekt siehts mit der montagefreude natürlich anders aus


----------



## Willard (23. April 2010)

Bin hier der Neue, aber der Ketzerei schon länger verdächtig. 

















Muss bald gehen....


----------



## MTB_Tom (23. April 2010)

wow!
na da hats aber einen genialen fuhrpark zusammen!
das moser gefällt mir sehr gut
...rest natürlich auch

gruß
tom

ps:danke für den fofu tip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (23. April 2010)

hassu auch nen dschietie?


----------



## Willard (23. April 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> hassu auch nen dschietie?



Nu glar. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7079924&postcount=500


----------



## Willard (23. April 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> wow!
> na da hats aber einen genialen fuhrpark zusammen!
> das moser gefällt mir sehr gut
> ...rest natürlich auch



Thx. 

Das Moser ist auch ein echter Schatz. Habe ich heute morgen beim Sprinttraining unterm Hintern gehabt. Zwar nicht so leicht wie mein Plastebomber, passt mir aber wie angegossen. Dementsprechend gut flutschts auch mit dem Teil.


----------



## MTB_Tom (23. April 2010)

Willard schrieb:


> Thx.
> 
> Das Moser ist auch ein echter Schatz. Habe ich heute morgen beim Sprinttraining unterm Hintern gehabt. Zwar nicht so leicht wie mein Plastebomber, passt mir aber wie angegossen. Dementsprechend gut flutschts auch mit dem Teil.


 
also wenn so ein rad noch passt finde ich es auch genial.
geht mir mit meinem pina auch so,obwohl ich nicht so viele vergleiche wie du habe.
schönes lotto hast ja auch noch!
muss mein moser erst mal "erfahren"...event. heute ne ganz gemütliche runde od. eben heftiger mit dem MTB..schaun wir mal.

da gibts noch mehr bilder..

http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/users/view/37876

gruß
tom


----------



## Willard (23. April 2010)

Lotto 56cm, Felt 54cm, Moser 52cm.

Das Lotto geht dann als Allrounder (Training, RTF, Marathon) sehr gut, das Felt als Renngerät ist prima, aber das Moser ist halt am agilsten. Grössenbedingt.

Deine Garage ist aber ebenfalls sehr ansehnlich!


----------



## MTB_Tom (23. April 2010)

Willard schrieb:


> Lotto 56cm, Felt 54cm, Moser 52cm.
> 
> Das Lotto geht dann als Allrounder (Training, RTF, Marathon) sehr gut, das Felt als Renngerät ist prima, aber das Moser ist halt am agilsten. Grössenbedingt.
> 
> Deine Garage ist aber ebenfalls sehr ansehnlich!


 
interessant wegen den unterschiedlichen größen.
wie groß bist du bzw. welche schrittlänge?

danke..ist echt ein graus..fängt mal ein mal damit an,hat man plötzlich für jede fortbewegung ein rad...mhhh..ein hardtail fehlt mir noch...od. ein fully mit plus 120mm
mein moser ist ein 54 u. das pina ein 53 bis jetzt fühle ich mich auf dem pina total wohl...das moser ist da etwas "kippeliger">muss mich damit aber erst mal einschießen,aber ohne erstaz reifen traue ich mich nicht so weit...

gruß
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Willard (23. April 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> danke..ist echt ein graus..fängt mal ein mal damit an,hat man plötzlich für jede fortbewegung ein rad...mhhh..ein hardtail fehlt mir noch...od. ein fully mit plus 120mm



Hehe, das ist ja nicht nur aber insbesondere bei den GT-Fans ein verbreitete Krankheit. 

Zu den Grössen: Ich bin stolze 176cm mit 82cm Schrittlänge. Da sind die 56 vom Lotto schon äussere Kante, das Moser eher klein. In der Range kann ich mich aber bewegen.


----------



## MTB_Tom (24. April 2010)

Willard schrieb:


> Hehe, das ist ja nicht nur aber insbesondere bei den GT-Fans ein verbreitete Krankheit.
> 
> Zu den Grössen: Ich bin stolze 176cm mit 82cm Schrittlänge. Da sind die 56 vom Lotto schon äussere Kante, das Moser eher klein. In der Range kann ich mich aber bewegen.


 
ich bin ganz ähnlich gewachsen..1,75m/81cm u. das pina mit 53 ist genial.das moser mit 54 geht auch noch,aber größer möchte ich es beim RR nicht haben.
sa. ist ruhetag,na viell. lass ich das moser bissle rollen..in stuggi ist frühlingsfest

grüße
tom


----------



## Davidbelize (24. April 2010)

die kinderlein werden so schnell gross.
nun ist auch der 2te sprössling in die 26er sphären aufgestiegen.
aber es half geduldiges und langes zureden nicht ums sie zu einem gt zu bewegen. 
"na das fahrt ihr doch alle,ick will ditt rote haben."
so soll es denn sein.


hintergrund ist doof.
dafür befindet sich hinter meinem rücken die beste eisdiele der stadt.
marille und vanille heisst die.
für berlinbesucher ein muss.

die heute verspeisten geschmacksrichtungen waren:

erdbeer mascarpone
caramel buerre sel


lecker


----------



## cleiende (24. April 2010)

Rot, das passt ja. Und ist auch für den Nachwuchs.
"hecho en Mexico"
18" - 1600 Gramm. Recht gut bei all den kleinen Blechen die da noch drangebraten wurden.














Das Steuerrohr ist ein Genuß: Zwei Hülsen, zwischen die ein Rohr geschweisst wurde. Built to last!





Auch hier eher robustes Material





Die erwähnten Bleche






Vorher bekommt der Junior aber noch ein anderes Kastan, das ist seiner Größe eher angemessen.


----------



## SixTimesNine (24. April 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> die kinderlein werden so schnell gross.
> nun ist auch der 2te sprössling in die 26er sphären aufgestiegen.
> aber es half geduldiges und langes zureden nicht ums sie zu einem gt zu bewegen.
> "na das fahrt ihr doch alle,ick will ditt rote haben."
> ...





Ich weiß garnicht was Du hast. Steht doch alles drauf:  Miss  "G" hos "T"

... und das mit dem Eis kann ich voll und ganz bestätigen, absolutes Kulteis!!!


----------



## Stemmel (24. April 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> dafür befindet sich hinter meinem rücken die beste eisdiele der stadt.
> marille und vanille heisst die.
> *für berlinbesucher ein muss*.
> 
> ...




Zum Velothon eventuell? 

http://www.vanille-marille.de/sortiment/sortiment.html

DAS liest sich echt lecker...


----------



## Manni1599 (29. April 2010)

Hier nochmal Elli, im aktuellen Harz-Trimm. Übernächste Woche gehts endlich wieder in den Harz.




Das wird bestimmt wieder geil, ich freu mich schon sehr drauf. Martin (gnss), Steffen (Tigers Claw) und ich werden schon am Montag anreisen, Günni evtl. Dienstag, Meich vom Deich und ein paar andere folgen danach.
Eine Woche Radfahren, Grillen, Bier und dabei die Seele baumeln lassen, was will man mehr?


----------



## DeepStar23 (29. April 2010)

Das Element is echt schön.. Und Fahrwerkstechnisch eins der besten Räder!
Auch wenn ich ne Fox verbaut hätte..


----------



## MTB_Tom (29. April 2010)

Heute mein MOSER ausgeführt...scheeee wars...rollt echt klasse u. ich hatte keine Panne


----------



## spatzel (2. Mai 2010)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Das Element is echt schön.. Und Fahrwerkstechnisch eins der besten Räder!
> Auch wenn ich ne Fox verbaut hätte..



........oder ne Menja....;-)die fährt sich echt super!Bin eigentlich eher der Rock Shoxer,aber dat Dingen find ich gut.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (3. Mai 2010)

ach ja...wenns wetter heute ne regenpause macht,dann auch mit diesem Rad unterwegs...






jetzt 46-17 übersetzt u. hakenpedale,damit etwas flotter geht

gruß
tom


----------



## kingmoe (22. Mai 2010)

On One 456, jetzt auch endlich in 20" 






16" vs 20":






Heute morgen unterwegs:


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Mai 2010)

Das On-One isn cooles Teil, hab ich letztens live gesehen ;-)


----------



## Manni1599 (22. Mai 2010)

Hier ist noch eins, ein Inbred:

















seit vorgestern fertig, 16'', Slop-Dropouts, Disc only, einfach geil!
456 folgt!


----------



## kingmoe (23. Mai 2010)

Sehr schön, Manni.
Und da Dennis/DeepStar mein 16er bekommt, wird das hier noch eine richtige GT-/On-One-Enklave in HH ;-))


----------



## Stemmel (23. Mai 2010)

... und der gnss hat auch eines... 

 es werden immer mehr!


----------



## versus (25. Mai 2010)

Stemmel schrieb:


> ... und der gnss hat auch eines...
> 
> es werden immer mehr!



bin zwar nicht in hh, aber on one kann  ich auch 






sieht inzwischen deutlich anders aus, aber dazu in ein paar tagen mehr...


----------



## gnss (25. Mai 2010)

Auch in Alu hübsch.


----------



## DeepStar23 (26. Mai 2010)

Heute wurde bei mir auch ein Rahmen angeliefert. (danke Martin!)
bin aber noch am überlegen wie die Kiste aufgebaut wird.. 

Aber das wird schon.. Wird dann natürlich vorgestellt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (28. Mai 2010)

gnss schrieb:


> Auch in Alu hübsch.



danke, wird aber hinsichtlich material noch besser


----------



## versus (31. Mai 2010)

versus schrieb:


> danke, wird aber hinsichtlich material noch besser



wie schon angekündigt: on one inbred ti 29 
hier im zumindest fahrfertigen zustand. der erste testritt hat ein breites grinsen in meinem gesicht hinterlassen. ich hätte nicht damit gerechnet, dass sich der ti-rahmen SO anders und v.a. so viel BESSER fährt, als der scandal 

der aktuelle stand schnell abgeknipst - die richtigen fotos kommen dann, wenn das rad wirklich fertig:































geändert werden ausser den leitungen noch 

schaltwerk (xtr, oder ein weisses sram 9.0sl inkl. weisser shifter)
lrs (ac, oder dt 240 naben mit stans)
hintere bremsscheibe (ebenfalls hope floating disc 180 - hat jemand evtl. eine zu verkaufen, oder gegen eine 200er zu tauschen?)
lenker (irgendwas gerades, leichtes, mind. 64cm breites ohne überhöhung)
kurbel (evtl. stylo oct 3.3, oder was anderes glanz schwarzes)


----------



## divergent! (1. Juni 2010)

sehr feines teil! ich hab mal ne doofe frage an dich: passen eigentlich die 29er reifen auch an ne 28" rennrad bzw crosserfelge?


----------



## Beaufighter (1. Juni 2010)

Verdammt, das Radl ist heiß! Wenn die XT Kurbel weg ist, dann ist die Optik bestimmt noch stimmiger.


----------



## Ketterechts (1. Juni 2010)

Volker , Volker 

Langsam mach ich mir Sorgen um dich . Titan wohin das Auge schaut .

Die Kurbel geht mal garnicht , da geb ich Arzu absolut recht . Schwarz glänzend kommt bestimmt klasse . Ich kann mich aber auch mit der geknickten Thomson nicht so richtig anfreunden - muss die sein ? Da sitzt man doch automatisch gleich weiter hinter dem Tretlager und der Knick im Sattelrohr verstärkt das doch noch , oder täusche ich mich .

Auf alle Fälle ist der Rahmen ne klasse Grundlage und bei Gelegenheit werde ich auch mal so ein 29 Zöller Probefahren .

Gruss Benjamin


----------



## Beaufighter (1. Juni 2010)

Also ich versteh auch nicht wieso diese Setback Sattelstützen ständig zu sehen sind, ist wohl gerade in. Aber ich muss zugeben mit dem gebogenen Sattelrohr wirkt die ganze Sache irgendwie rund. Ich würde vielleicht ein ganz kleinen Rottupfer ab Hinterbau platzieren wegen dem bischen rot an der Federgabel und am Oberrohr, dann würde sich ein Dreieck schließen. Weiße Shifter würde ich lassen, das Rad ist so eine schwarz/titane Schönheit, schlicht und edel in den Farben.

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (1. Juni 2010)

danke!

das neue schaltwerk (rd-m971) habe ich gestern geordert. die passende kurbel würde ich gerne schon lange mal fahren. die stylo ist evtl, etwas wuchtig. tune, oder rotor wären noch eine option.

die geknickte stütze fahre ich genau deshalb, weil ich weiter nach hinten möchte und nicht, weil es "in" ist


----------



## aggressor2 (1. Juni 2010)

eine race face deus xc von 2007 ist schön schwarz, würde gut zu den thomson teilen passen und kommt bestimmt billiger als ne rotor.
?


----------



## oldman (2. Juni 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> eine race face deus xc von 2007 ist schön schwarz, würde gut zu den thomson teilen passen und kommt bestimmt billiger als ne rotor.
> ?



die älteren rf kurbeln mit x-type system sind aber nachweislich sondermüll, bzw nicht für regelmässige nutzung ausgelegt. alleine dieser spacerkram ist ne zumutung...


----------



## aggressor2 (2. Juni 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> die älteren rf kurbeln mit x-type system sind aber nachweislich sondermüll, bzw nicht für regelmässige nutzung ausgelegt. alleine dieser spacerkram ist ne zumutung...



echt? hm. na mal kuckn, wie lang sich die am karakoram hält.


----------



## tomasius (3. Juni 2010)

Ganz spontan von der Stange gekauft...
















... und dann anschließend aufgehübscht. 





















Mein SE Lager Woodgrain für leichte Waldarbeiten.

Leider wird das Rad in D nicht mit dieser Straight Legs Gabel ausgeliefert. 

Tom


----------



## divergent! (3. Juni 2010)

sehr edel 

das find ich mal richtig schick mit der lackierung


----------



## oldman (3. Juni 2010)

tomasius schrieb:


> Leider wird das Rad in D nicht mit dieser Straight Legs Gabel ausgeliefert.
> 
> Tom



nee, das gibt es mit gerader forke http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/S...r-Singlespeed-Bike-2010-woodgrain::22137.html


----------



## tomasius (3. Juni 2010)

> nee, das gibt es mit gerader forke http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Si...in::22137.html



Leider nicht.  Was glaubst du, wo ich überall nachgefragt habe. Bei allen Online- Händlern ist es mit gerader Gabel abgebildet, u.a. auch bei B.O.C., dort wo ich es gekauft habe. Selbst mehrere E-Mails an SE Bikes USA brachten nichts. Das Rad wird in D nur mit dieser Gabel ausgeliefert. Ich hätte ja sogar eine gerade Gabel bestellt, aber auch das war nicht möglich. - Aber egal!

Und drüben gibt es das Rad mit dieser schönen Gabel. 






Tom


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Juni 2010)

mensch tom ich glaubs nicht.
ich dachte.............


hätt noch nen schwarzen surlly sspler abziugeben.


----------



## tomasius (3. Juni 2010)

Ach David, eigentlich wollte ich dort doch auch nur eine Satteltasche für das Edge holen.  Doch dann fiel mir im Vorbeigehen diese geile Woodgrain Lackierung des SE ins Auge und ich musste es einfach mitnehmen. 

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (7. Juni 2010)

für mich kam heute auch noch ein neues ketzerprojekt. 28" scott crosser....mal schauen was sich draus machen lässt


----------



## kingmoe (27. Juni 2010)

20 Jahre alt und immer noch flott.


----------



## Beaufighter (28. Juni 2010)

Das Merlin ist verdammt heiß! Ein sehr edler Renner mit wahnsinnig viel Charme!
Viele Grüße


----------



## versus (28. Juni 2010)

sehr schön moe! ein klassischer ti-renner ist wirlich was feines! und dann noch der lenker 
mit dem lrs muss ich sstoph allerdings recht geben. polierte felgen wären noch das i-tüpflchen

so, oder so ähnlich


----------



## DeepStar23 (3. Juli 2010)

Wie angedroht,ein weiteres On One aus HH.. 








wieder mal am Lieblings-Alster-Spot..

Schaltung ist etwas too much aber es war nix anderes zur Hand..


----------



## Manni1599 (3. Juli 2010)

Sehr lecker, Dennis!

Mein Rahmen (auch Schoki, auch 16'') wird wohl Mo oder Di eintreffen. 
Bekommt auch einige goldfarbene Tupfer, X.9 und XT, Louise FR und erstmal eine Recon 130 mm, Irgendwann wohl eine Pike mit U-Turn, wenn ich mal was günstiges finde.
Ich freu mich tierisch auf das 456.

Wenns fertig ist, gibts eine 45sexy Sachsenwaldausfahrt mit anschließenden Kettenfettgesprächen und toten Tieren vom Grill bei uns. Wort!

Manni

Mal durchzählen: Moe, gnss, Korat, Deepstar, Manni....


----------



## DeepStar23 (3. Juli 2010)

Hört sich gut an.. Sachsenwald war ich eh noch nicht.. 

Tier vom Grill ist immer gut!

Aber erstmal nen Termin finden.. Korat ist ja noch am fertigstellen.
Ich brauch noch ne Seatback-Stütze.. Die sollte aber nächste Woche eintrudeln.. 

Dann muss ich mal meine Tochter fragen..


----------



## Beaufighter (4. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube so langsam festigt sich ein On-One-haben-will-Gefühl in mir...am liebsten british racing green  
Sehr schönes Rad! Bist du zufrieden mit der Magura Gabel?


----------



## DeepStar23 (4. Juli 2010)

Für eine Luftgabel ist die schon ziemlich gut.. 
Würde aber gerne eine Gabel mit Stahlfeder fahren.. Pike oder Fox Vanilla.. 
Mal schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esp262 (4. Juli 2010)

hab noch ein SOLID DUKE BMX ich mein das war die superschwere erste serie 

in blau, ex rad von einem G&S team fahrer


----------



## divergent! (9. Juli 2010)

meine neuste ketzerei...ein scott:


----------



## DeepStar23 (10. Juli 2010)

16 Speichen Shamal?


----------



## divergent! (11. Juli 2010)

nö nicht ganz. sind vento. shamal hat 12.

werd ich  mir dann später mal für ein straßenrad zulegen. selbst bei 16 hab ich bedenken damit mal ins gelände zu fahren.


----------



## DeepStar23 (11. Juli 2010)

Ich hab nen Shamal Satz mit 12 Speichen.. Trau mich aber net so recht die zu fahren.. 
Mein Arbeitskollege meinte das es ab 98 auch Shamal mit 16 Speichen gab.. Weil die UCI wohl 16 Speichen als Minimum eingeführt hat.. 
Ich muss mal die alten Kataloge durchblättern..


----------



## MTB_Tom (12. Juli 2010)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Shamal Satz mit 12 Speichen.. Trau mich aber net so recht die zu fahren..
> Mein Arbeitskollege meinte das es ab 98 auch Shamal mit 16 Speichen gab.. Weil die UCI wohl 16 Speichen als Minimum eingeführt hat..
> Ich muss mal die alten Kataloge durchblättern..


 
12er am vorderrad geht schon>kommt eben auf das fahrergewicht an
hinten würde ich es nicht machen....
aber das 16er hinterrad fährt sich auch prima auf der straße
und gelände fahre ich mit dem RR nicht,dazu ist das MTB ja da
gruß
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (12. Juli 2010)

ja ist richtig. son crosser braucht kein mensch aber der war grad greifbar. und im herbst ein kleiner waldwegabstecher ist ganz angenehm und ne abwechslung zur straße wenn man unterwegs ist.


----------



## aggressor2 (12. Juli 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> ja ist richtig. son crosser braucht kein mensch aber der war grad greifbar.



doch doch doch! ich könnt einen gebrauchen


----------



## versus (12. Juli 2010)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Shamal Satz mit 12 Speichen.. Trau mich aber net so recht die zu fahren..
> Mein Arbeitskollege meinte das es ab 98 auch Shamal mit 16 Speichen gab..



es gibt ganz sicher shamals mit 16 speichen. hatte ich schon. für die 12er sollte man deutlich unter der 80kg-grenze sein, also nix für mich


----------



## DefektesKind (12. Juli 2010)

Cruiser und MTB in einem.  
Bald kommt das schöne Stück aus einer kleinen berliner Rahmeschmiede.





http://www.ed-bicycles.com/


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Juli 2010)

DefektesKind schrieb:


> http://www.ed-bicycles.com/



Eine kranke Idee. Soll das wirklich haltbar sein?


----------



## DefektesKind (12. Juli 2010)

it work`s


----------



## versus (12. Juli 2010)

DefektesKind schrieb:


> Cruiser und MTB in einem.
> Bald kommt das schöne Stück aus einer kleinen berliner Rahmeschmiede.
> 
> 
> ...



 meine guete ist das haesslich!

wofuer braucht man denn so eine mischung? klingt fuer mich  nach einem rad, das nix richtig kann.

ist das ein riemen, oder eine kette?


----------



## divergent! (13. Juli 2010)

es sind sogar 2 ketten


----------



## aggressor2 (13. Juli 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> es sind sogar 2 ketten



dann hats bestimmt der rasierer roman erfunden


----------



## divergent! (13. Juli 2010)

der gedanke ist mir auch schon gekommen.

dann wären es bei ihm aber 4 ketten weil eine hält ja nix aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (13. Juli 2010)

Über geschmack lässt sich eben streiten...
Ich finde das Rad interessant.
;-)


----------



## versus (13. Juli 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Über geschmack lässt sich eben streiten...



ein weit verbreiteter irrtum! genau über geschmack lässt sich eben NICHT streiten! jeder hat seinen eigenen, darum sollte sich ja auch niemand angegriffen fühlen, wenn jemand anderer (in diesem fall ich) das rad hässlich findet.



MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Ich finde das Rad interessant.
> ;-)


interessant finde ich höchstens, wie man sich damit fortbewegt, ohne sich ständig das rechte hosenbein mit kettenschlonze vollzuschmieren


----------



## Manni1599 (18. Juli 2010)

So, hier nun meine neueste Ketzerei, ein On One 456:








Rahmen: On_One 456, 16'', Chocolate Brown
Gabel: RS Recon 351, 130 mm (wird noch getauscht gegen RS Pike U-Turn)
LRS: Fulcrum Red Metal 5
Reifen: Maxxis Advantage 2.4, Mischung 60 a
Schläuche: Michelin Latex
Bremsen: Magura Louise FR 180/160 mit XT- Bremsgriffen
Scheiben: Ashima
Schaltwerk: Sram X.0
Trigger: X.9
Werfer: XT
Züge: Jagwire L3 Gold
Kassette: Sram PG 990 Red
Kurbel: Race Face Turbine
Innenlager: Crank Brothers Cobalt Steel
Pedale: Shimano PD-M 520 (evtl im Herbst die neuen XTR All-Mountain)
Kette: PC 991
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite 27,2 mm, 410 mm lang
Sattel: SDG Slim Jim
Steuersatz: Cane Creek S 8
Spacer: Billig
Vorbau: NC 17 Blackspire 80mm, 20° (wird noch getauscht gegen Hope, 90mm, 10°, Gold)
Lenker: Face Face Diabolous DH, 720 mm, 25,4 mm Klemmung
Griffe: Bontrager Lock on (werden noch getauscht gegen Take Control Braun mit Goldenen Klemmringen)
Flaschenhalter: BBB


Nach der ersten Tour gestern bin ich echt begeistert. Das Rad fühlt sich sehr sicher und steif an, fährt sich jedoch für ein Hardtail unglaublich komfortabel. Einsatzgebiet ist klar die längere, ruppige Tour, technische Trails und, ich bin gespannt, der Bike Park. Am letzten Juli WE sind wir wieder mal im Harz, dort wird es sich sicher zu Hause fühlen. Mit derzeitigen 130 mm FW fährt es sich sehr entspannt, es verträgt sicher noch 10-20 mm mehr an Federweg. Mit 100-120 mm wird es sicher noch agiler bergauf werden. Die Reifen sind der Kracher. Der Grip und der Kurvenhalt sind unglaublich. Durch das große Volumen dämpfen sie echt klasse. Der Rollwiderstand ist noch im grünen Bereich.
Natürlich hat sich das Gewicht dem Reiter angepasst, d.H., es ist nicht wirklich leicht. Ich habe mit der Digitalen Federwaage knapp 13 KG fahrfertig gewogen. Mann könnte natürlich, allein mit z.B. Mountainkings Supersonic 2.4, schnell mal ein knappes Kilo abspecken. Aber dafür habe ich ja mein Avalanche mit knapp 11 kg und Elli mit 12,2 Kg ist ja auch nicht wirklich schwer. 

Fazit: Für mich das ideale Rad für fast alle Gelegenheiten.


----------



## divergent! (18. Juli 2010)

on one entwickelt sich ja langsam zu ner richtigen seuche. sind aber auch verdammt schicke rahmen zu guten preisen. isn echt schöner aufbau, viel spaß damit.

der rahmen soll doch auch so um die 2,5kilo haben oder?

ich persönlich finds ja mit der passenden starrgabel am schicksten


----------



## DeepStar23 (18. Juli 2010)

mein 16"er hat 2,2 kg auf die Waage gebracht.. Aber mein Salsa hat ohne Gussets auch 2 Kilo gewogen.. 

Gewicht is bei ner Kiste mit der man ne 160mm Gabel fahren kann nicht sooo entscheidend.. 

schönes Teil Manni.. Mal sehen wann wir mal alle zusammenkommen..


----------



## Ketterechts (18. Juli 2010)

Germans Batbike und ich


----------



## ohneworte (19. Juli 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> on one entwickelt sich ja langsam zu ner richtigen seuche. sind aber auch verdammt schicke rahmen zu guten preisen. isn echt schöner aufbau, viel spaß damit.
> 
> der rahmen soll doch auch so um die 2,5kilo haben oder?
> 
> ich persönlich finds ja mit der passenden starrgabel am schicksten



Ich glaub ich hab am WE auch so einen Rahmen zu Hause!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (11. August 2010)

Hi!

Gerade eben zum ersten Mal probegefahren:







Colnago Ovalmaster 6AL 4V Titan Rahmen. Soweit wie möglich "italienisch" aufgebaut. Was noch nicht aus Italia stammt ist bereits im Zulauf (Stütze, Klemme, Vorbau). Einzig und alleine der Toupe darf bleiben

Und jetzt darf wieder gemotzt werden, denn so sah er mal ursprünglich aus:






Da diese Farbgebung (AD21) für mich absolut untragbar war, wurde der Rahmen glasperlgestrahlt. Eigentlich sollten noch Decals drauf, aber so "nackt" gefällt er mir fast besser. 

Und trotz des schweren Rahmens und der billigsten Reusenteile "nur" 9,26 kg. Es wird das Lotto mobistar ersetzen und als Wintertrainingsrad ein hartes Leben haben.

VG
peru


----------



## divergent! (11. August 2010)

och nöööö peter das ist aber mal nicht schön. wenn du das vorher bild nicht gezeigt hättest dan hätte ich dir noch ein bienchen gegeben. evtl mit dem tip ne titangabel reinzubauen.

aber so einen wunderschön lackierten rahmen einfach nackt zu machen...nein..selbst ich als divergent find das nicht gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (11. August 2010)

Mir gefiel es vorher auch besser, jetzt sieht es so normal aus.


----------



## Kruko (11. August 2010)

Oh Mann,

den Rahmen nackig zu machen ist ja eigentlich nicht schlimm, aber ein Team Mapei-Rahmen 

Da könnte ich ja meinen Lotto abbeizen und polieren lassen.

Aber das musst Du selber wissen. Ist ja schließlich Deine Ketzterei und dazu kein GT


----------



## planetsmasher (11. August 2010)

ich find nachher schöner.
aber decals müssen noch. 

evtl. im gleichen ton nur glänzend?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (12. August 2010)

Hi!

also konnte das Weinen um Team Mapei nie verstehen. Seit ich das erste Mal deren Farben gesehen hatte fand ich sie abgrundtief hässlich. Die Farbgebung erinnert an extremes Colour Blocking aus den 80ern und die "Halbmonde" sehen aus als hätte ein 9-jähriger seine ersten Airbrush Versuche an dem Rahmen gestartet. Und wie versus so schön sagt über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten.

Und das Schöne daran ist ja, dass viele ob der Lackierung weinen, aber kaufen und DRAUSSEN damit rumfahren wollen die wenigsten! Nicht umsonst stand der Rahmen mehr als 3 Monate zum Verkauf. Keiner wollt ihn haben, aber viele haben sich danach als Team Mapei Verfechter angegriffen gefühlt. Und angesichts des Kaufpreises kann der Rahmen ja nix Besonderes sein, deshalb wurde er ja zur Winterschlampe!

Das es jetzt endlich so nach Titan aussieht ist doch das Schöne daran. 

Wartet nur bis ich das mit dem Team Xizang mache . Dann will ich Euch hören

VG
peru


----------



## versus (13. August 2010)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> also konnte das Weinen um Team Mapei nie verstehen. Seit ich das erste Mal deren Farben gesehen hatte fand ich sie abgrundtief hässlich. Die Farbgebung erinnert an extremes Colour Blocking aus den 80ern und die "Halbmonde" sehen aus als hätte ein 9-jähriger seine ersten Airbrush Versuche an dem Rahmen gestartet. Und wie versus so schön sagt über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten.
> 
> ...



ui, mutig! ich hätte das auch nie gemacht, aber das ergebnis ist nicht so schlecht. titan unter lack finde ich aber schon auch sehr sexy (handyfoto) - das bianchi xl ti meiner liebsten:


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. August 2010)

Hab auch ne neue Ketzerei, 



naja Schwinn gehört ja zur Familie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (22. August 2010)

Ketzer Wochenende
Dyno Glide (gehört doch auch irgentwie zu GT)



(zumindest ist ein bisschen GT dran)


----------



## aggressor2 (5. September 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Die Stütze ist falsch rum drin )





gt-heini schrieb:


> Das ist doch nur etwas für Insider





divergent! schrieb:


> genau...aber er hat ja draus gelernt.



allerdings! neumodischer mist, mit meterlangen oberrohren sind nix für mich.

mein cadex is jetz fast vollendet. lediglich die 'neue' kurbel würd ich noch versuchen auf hochglanz zu bringen, das ganze mal putzen, bessere bremsebläge drauf und ab dafür. ok, breitere felgen wären auch schön, aber der lrs passt so gut zu vorbau und kurbel.





wunschinnenlager





sieht mit traumkurbel





und halbegliederkette sehr gut aus.





ich bilde mir ein das extra drehmoment zu merken, aber allein der optik wegen find ichs um längen geiler, als mit dem ekligen hohltechnikkram.

diese woche wurde ich, mein karakoram berge hochquälend, daraufhingewiesen, dass ich bei meiner fahrweise mal hohltechnik kurbeln probieren sollte...die seien viel steifer. pfft. 
hat mich stark amüsiert.
ok, mag sein, die 770er xt kurbel hat bei voller last nicht die rechte kettenstrebe touchiert, aber dafür war der q-faktor auch dermaßen besch!ssen...

die halbegliederkette macht auch viel aus. wirklich bombig. 
fahrverhalten is immernoch eine mischung aus, ich scheue ja in letzter zeit jegliche anglizismen, aber hier passts, 'plush', agil und ein wenig zickig.
macht wirklich saumäßig spass und ich wüsste nichts, was ich noch groß verändern wollen würde.


----------



## divergent! (5. September 2010)

bei deiner fahrweise wären bergab aber sicher auch 200er scheiben, 180mm federweg, ritterrüstung usw wichtig.

da haben wohl einige noch nicht verstanden daß pures radfahren mehr fetzt.

und endlich....du hast ne halflink kette


----------



## aggressor2 (5. September 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> bei deiner fahrweise wären bergab aber sicher auch 200er scheiben, 180mm federweg, ritterrüstung usw wichtig.
> 
> da haben wohl einige noch nicht verstanden daß pures radfahren mehr fetzt.
> 
> und endlich....du hast ne halflink kette



was?  quatsch. da kenn ich schlimmere leute. die fahrn aber zugegebenermaßen federung vorn.

ja, halbegliederketten fetzen. war eben gute 3h auf photorunde. fährt sich einfach nur genial geil. nur hab ich jetz bock das ganze ohne freilauf zu probiern.

aber kanns sein, dass ich die kette verkehrtrum drauf hab? mir dünkt, das sieht bei andern rädern anders aus.


----------



## divergent! (6. September 2010)

deine bilder hab ich gesehen

zur kette...auf die ferne schlecht zu sehen. der dickere teil muss vorne sein, der dünnere hinten. evtl siehst du es hier besser.ich war gestern nämlich auch mit selbiger ketzerei unterwegs





zur not hier am talera:


----------



## Manni1599 (6. September 2010)

Sach mal Alex, gibbet für die Habgliederkette eigentlich ein Kettenschloss oder wird die vernietet? Wenns da eine mit Kettenschloss gibt, würde ich das auch ganz gerne mal probieren. Welche Kette könnt ihr empfehlen?

Mich reizt der Gedanke an ein Rad mit starrem Antrieb auch ungemein!

Danke!


----------



## DeepStar23 (6. September 2010)

bei meinen Half-link-Ketten war immer ein Nietstift bei.. 
Man kann die aber mit etwas Geschick auch mit nen Rohloff-Nieter verschliessen..

Ich hab diese: KETTE


----------



## divergent! (6. September 2010)

die ketten werden normal vernietet. ich fahre spank und point ketten. die point ist mit 15-17  am günstigsten und tut super ihren dienst. die spank kostet etwa das doppelte....und gibts in bunt.

ich verniete meine mit nem 0815 shimano nieter


----------



## aggressor2 (6. September 2010)

jihaa...kette is verkehrtrum. 
doch nix dazugelernt 

ja, wird vernietet. es gibt aber auch kettenschlösser. allerdings glaub ich nur zum schrauben. meine is eine gusset slink chain. mit einem rohloff kettennieter zugemacht...

mal kuckn wie ich das mit dem starren gang mache. entweder ich find irgendwo schon n vorgefertigtes hr mit gewinde oder ich kauf mir diesen surly umrüstsatz.


----------



## GTLightning (29. September 2010)

Hi Freunde,

noch zwei Bilder von meinem Vehikel fürs Genussradeln....
Diamond Back Venice Beach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (30. September 2010)

Vor ein paar Wochen>das LTS hat jetzt Schonzeit!




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=196082&stc=1&d=1285797830


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Oktober 2010)

ich hab was neues. und ich glaub ihr erratet nich, was genau is es. ne, ich wette sogar. also los.


----------



## cleiende (9. Oktober 2010)

vom anderen gary


----------



## divergent! (9. Oktober 2010)

falls ja.....schickes teil


----------



## gtbiker (9. Oktober 2010)

28 Zöller!


----------



## MTB_Tom (9. Oktober 2010)

Weis nicht obs schon geposted:


----------



## Cad2 (9. Oktober 2010)

hier mein cannondale cad2


----------



## divergent! (9. Oktober 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> 28 Zöller!





hmm....kuwahara? zumindest wollte er sowas haben


----------



## aggressor2 (10. Oktober 2010)

cleiende schrieb:


> vom anderen gary



weder fisher, noch klein



divergent! schrieb:


> falls ja.....schickes teil



ja, SOWAS hättsch gern.



gtbiker schrieb:


> 28 Zöller!



das is schonmal richtig. weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (10. Oktober 2010)

Ok, ich schätze es hat was mit deiner Beschäftigung der letzten paar Monate zu tun, also Markentechnisch. 
Ziemlich roh, ziemlich unausgereift, ziemlich prototypenstatus.
Egal, es hat fette Schweißraupen, ist aus Alu und trägt irgendwo ein eingeprägtes/durchgestanztes fettes "N".

Wenn nicht, dann ist es ein Specialized


----------



## divergent! (10. Oktober 2010)

ooohh auch gut wenn er geschafft hat das teil abzuschwatzen


----------



## aggressor2 (10. Oktober 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Ok, ich schätze es hat was mit deiner Beschäftigung der letzten paar Monate zu tun, also Markentechnisch.
> Ziemlich roh, ziemlich unausgereift, ziemlich prototypenstatus.
> Egal, es hat fette Schweißraupen, ist aus Alu und trägt irgendwo ein eingeprägtes/durchgestanztes fettes "N".
> 
> Wenn nicht, dann ist es ein Specialized




richtig. aber es is nich roh. unausgereift könnte man sagen. eingestanzt is das 'N' nich, nur aufgeklebt. is ein älteres modell, noch aus easton rohren, da gabs nur hinten ne kenntlichkeitsfräsung.

die unausgereiftheit könnte man noch näher bestimmen, bzw warum der rahmen so ewig aufm dachboden hing und unverkäuflich war. mit dem rahmen kann man nämlich was, in der normalen fahrradfahrwelt als essenziell erdacht, nich.


----------



## gtbiker (10. Oktober 2010)

Da ist die Geometrie total verschroben. Hab hier auch nen Rahmen eines deutschen Unternehmens, das hat den Hinterbau 2cm zu hoch ge(d)(m)acht.....die Rahmen gingen dann für ein Spottgeld unter der Hand weg weil man kein kleines Kettenblatt fahren kann.
So oder so ähnlich ist es auch bei dir. Oder es wurden schlicht vergessen Sockel anzubraten. Macht aber nix, Bremsen ist für dich so und so nichts.

*Zeich mal endlich nen Bild! Los, los; sonst knallt`s!*


----------



## aggressor2 (10. Oktober 2010)

ne, falsch. is ne spezialanfertigung für mit ohne schaltung fahrn. die ausfallenden werden um nen drehpunkt in den sitzstreben gedreht und es gibt kein schaltauge. problem is, dass der kunde seine bremse nich fahren konnte, weil die kurzschenklige verzögerungsmaschinerie nur in einer stellung der ausfallenden auf die felge kommt.

bilder kann ich doch nich ohne kamera
is aber mattschwarz mit silbernen aufklebern. also grundsätzlich schonmal eher hässlich. oberrohr hat 55cm m-m, sattelrohr 53 m-m. also ziemlich genau passend für mich


----------



## divergent! (10. Oktober 2010)

dann koof dir endlich ne kamera oder ich fühl mich genötigt nach jena zu kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (10. Oktober 2010)

bilder sind gemacht und hoffentlich schon irgendwo am hochladen...

nach jena kommen kannste sowieso mal wieder.


----------



## divergent! (10. Oktober 2010)

du hast dich doch in feindesgebiet begeben

wenn sie hochgeladen sind mach mal nen link oder recht oder so....


----------



## aggressor2 (10. Oktober 2010)

sowieso.


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Oktober 2010)

BILDER. bitteschön!

















mehr details im album.


----------



## gtbiker (11. Oktober 2010)

Endgeil! Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## Beaufighter (11. Oktober 2010)

Wow, net schlecht! Schöne Bilder. Was ist denn mit deinem Daumen passiert?


----------



## divergent! (12. Oktober 2010)

aha schönes ding. sieht aus wie das aktuelle argon road.

@beau....was ist mit dem daumen kann da nix sehen?


----------



## aggressor2 (12. Oktober 2010)

ich kann an meinem daumen auch nix ungewöhnliches entdecken.
oder meinste beim fledermausbild? das war die freundin vom kamerabesitzer.


----------



## cleiende (12. Oktober 2010)

sehr fein!
sicher nicht das leichteste rad, aber ich stehe sehr auf das "rohbau"-design.


----------



## Beaufighter (12. Oktober 2010)

ahhh, dann ist es der Schatten vom vorbeihuschenden Batman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (12. Oktober 2010)

haste eigentlich nen schlachtplan zwecks aufbau?


----------



## aggressor2 (12. Oktober 2010)

aus not an wissen würd ich alte mtb-teile nehmen. gefällt mir eh am besten. schmale alte rennradsachen sehn an dem ding mit sicherheit verloren aus. neuzeitliche rennradsachen sind genauso schlimm, wie modernes mtb-zeug. oversized und matt schwarz 
mittlerweile bin ich wieder total unschlüssig.


----------



## aggressor2 (12. Oktober 2010)

cleiende schrieb:


> sehr fein!
> sicher nicht das leichteste rad, aber ich stehe sehr auf das "rohbau"-design.



gewicht wär mal interessant. über 1,6 wär ich froh, 1,8 wär aber auch ok.
die gestaltung an sich find ich auch schön, aber das ganze is ziemlich voluminös...


----------



## divergent! (12. Oktober 2010)

hochprofil, schöne 700 x 37-39er reifen drauf. alles mattschwarz, keine shimano rennrad sti wegen dem strippengebammel....also wenn dann campa.
ach ne wird sicher ssp...dann ist es wurscht. evtl was kleines dezentes rot oder gold eloxiertes.....


----------



## aggressor2 (12. Oktober 2010)

kann doch nur eingängig werden. und 37er reifen passen grade so nich rein.


----------



## oliversen (12. Oktober 2010)

Aggressor, das erste bike aus deinem Stall das neidisch macht. Glueckwunsch!

Der hier moechte Euch auch seine neue Ketzerei zeigen.





oliversen


----------



## no_budgeT (15. Oktober 2010)

Hier noch mehr Ketzerei!
Aber verständlich, oder ???


----------



## divergent! (15. Oktober 2010)

das nicolai wirkt ganz schon monströs zum gt

meine nächste ketzerei ist auch grad fertig geworden. muss mir nur nochn paar unterlegscheiben fürs kleinste blatt besorgen, das schaltet noch nicht richtig weils zu nah dran steht. ansonsten find ichs aber ganz witzig fürn resterad. wenn ich mal lust und geld und so hab wirds nochmal überarbeitet. dann sicher mit ner z1 und kpl anderer technik ( scheibenbremse ) sowie farbe.

aber jetzt wirds erstmal gefahren wie es ist.





wollte den eigentlich nur deswegen





endlich kann ich meinem rad beim drehen zusehen





naja und er auch


----------



## GTdanni (15. Oktober 2010)

Die Dämpferanlenkung sieht aus wie bei meinem Motorrad. (1000ccm 140PS) 

Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (16. Oktober 2010)

naja kommt ja etwa mit meinem leistungsgewicht hin.....


----------



## spatzel (17. Oktober 2010)

So Kinneres, meine neue Ketzerei.....Hammer29 mit Mut zur Farbe....wird auch kein Leichtbau, is halt Stahl....aber: Steel is real!



Kennt von euch jmd ne Firma, die etwas leichtere Lagerschalen für diese Exzentrikinnenlager anbietet?


----------



## divergent! (17. Oktober 2010)

schöne farbkombi. ich würde dann auch alle anderen schrauben noch gegen orange tauschen.

aber soweit gefällt mir das gut. was wiegt der rahmen?


----------



## oliversen (17. Oktober 2010)

spatzel schrieb:


> So Kinneres, meine neue Ketzerei.....Hammer29 mit Mut zur Farbe....wird auch kein Leichtbau, is halt Stahl....aber: Steel is real!
> 
> 
> 
> Kennt von euch jmd ne Firma, die etwas leichtere Lagerschalen für diese Exzentrikinnenlager anbietet?



Sehr fein, da freue ich mich schon auf den Aufbau.
Bezueglich der Lagerschalen; Die koennten was sein:
http://ninerbikes.com/fly.aspx?layout=bikes&taxid=208&parts=true

oliversen


----------



## spatzel (17. Oktober 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> schöne farbkombi. ich würde dann auch alle anderen schrauben noch gegen orange tauschen.
> 
> aber soweit gefällt mir das gut. was wiegt der rahmen?



HI,
der wiegt 2700 Grämmchen....Hab jetzt beschlossen, Flaschenhalter und Onza Hörnchen in orange lackieren. Gabel wird ne weiße Minute, Avid Elixir in weiß, Thomson Zeugs, der obligatorische Syncros FL Sattel, Fulcrum RedMetal29 SL LRS mit Ardents in 2,25(mehr verträgt der Hinterbau wohl nicht)undundund.....wichtig war auf jeden fall schonmal der Mango King...
Merci für den link, Oliversen


----------



## aggressor2 (29. Oktober 2010)

oliversen schrieb:


> Aggressor, das erste bike aus deinem Stall das neidisch macht. Glueckwunsch!



das kann ich nich auf mir sitzen lassen. wer wills mir abkaufen?
ne scherz, oliversen. nix gegen dich. aber ich kann mich trotzdem mit dem rahmen einfach nich wirklich anfreunden und anstatt jetz ewig das ding rumstehn zu haben und nich damit zu potte zu kommen, geb ichs lieber weg. ernsthaft. man mag aber bedenken, dass ich dafür 3monate lang meine arbeitskraft misbrauchen lassen hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spatzel (1. November 2010)

So!Sonntag nacht gegen 2 Uhr wars fertig, heute erste Runde bei Traumwetter gedreht und ein kleiner Tip an alle Skeptikerrobierts aus! Macht echt Spaß! Nicht über theoretische Dinge wie Trägheit, Drehmoment etc.faseln...eins leihen und damit fahren! Rocky Mountain Hammer29 in komplett.....leider nur Handypic, daher schlechte Bildquali.....



Über die Kurbel wird nicht diskutiert ich weiß,daß eine Noir in orange besser wäre, die XT kostet aber besser und die lag noch im Fundus....Flaschenhalter in orange kommen auch noch dran, die Gabel bekommt noch ein MILO mit Pushloc Hebel.Beim Sattel bin ich mir noch unschlüssig ob der drankommt oder ein schwarzer(Stütze, Pedale und Sattel sind Leihgabe vom Element) Macht sehr Laune das Teil und ist bocksteif.....Stahl halt BTW:Grüsse nach Taiwan!Nächstes Jahr......Ich halt mich auch zurück.....


----------



## versus (1. November 2010)

schickes 29er, glückwunsch!

mir ist es momentnan mit den vielen farben und schriften noch ein wenig zu aufgeregt, aber das kann auch am hintergrund liegen. mach doch nochmal ein foto vor ruhigen hinterrund und willkommen im club ;-)

mein erstes bike, an dem mir ssp sinnvoll erscheint.



on one scandal 29 ssp von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## spatzel (1. November 2010)

versus schrieb:


> schickes 29er, glückwunsch!
> 
> mir ist es momentnan mit den vielen farben und schriften noch ein wenig zu aufgeregt, aber das kann auch am hintergrund liegen. mach doch nochmal ein foto vor ruhigen hinterrund und willkommen im club ;-)
> 
> ....ich weiß, v.a.die Kleber von den Laufräder könnten runter, das würd schon einiges bringen, aber dafür bin ich doch der Spezialist, siehe Jubi+ American Classic.....


----------



## divergent! (1. November 2010)

das rocky ist der hammer

bis auf die kurbel find ichs auch hübsch. die felgenaufkleber würde ich aber abfummeln.

und das on.one.......sowas wird bei mir nächstes jahr wohl auch noch kommen....aber in pink


----------



## versus (1. November 2010)

spatzel schrieb:


> versus schrieb:
> 
> 
> > schickes 29er, glückwunsch!
> ...


----------



## DeepStar23 (19. Dezember 2010)

Die neuste Ketzerei: 




Dank dem HHer Winterdienst kann man die Vorteile voll nutzen,zur Zeit..


----------



## oldman (20. Dezember 2010)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Die neuste Ketzerei:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FETT


----------



## MUD´doc (23. Dezember 2010)

Ein Traum


----------



## DeepStar23 (23. Dezember 2010)

Danke.. Wenn ich mal im Hellen unterwegs bin,mach ich auch mal vernünftige Bilder.. 
Für den Weg zur Arbeit ist es zur Zeit,perfekt..


----------



## gremlino (29. Dezember 2010)

meine neueste Ketzerei,
heute schon mal den Prototypen gefahren  - meines leider noch mit 23 Wochen Wartezeit bis zur Auslieferung  :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (30. Dezember 2010)

ich würde mir selbst sicher kein canyon kaufen, aber das sieht nach spass aus!

23 wochen??? oh jesses, das ist ein halbes jahr...


----------



## divergent! (30. Dezember 2010)

die farbzusammenstellung find ich gelungen


----------



## gremlino (31. Dezember 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> die farbzusammenstellung find ich gelungen



in echt sogar noch geiler, da auch der Lenker (so nicht zu sehen) in der Farbe der Felgen ist. Kann mich zwar noch nicht mit den Carbonkurbeln anfreunden, aber vielleicht passen die ja optisch zum Carbonhinterbau. Hatte leider nur die Aluvariante zum "ansabbern".

Ich find die Kombination aus 160mm vorne und hinten bei 12,9kg vor allem sehr interessant. Gewichtstechnisch hab ich schon die 12,5kg mit ein paar Änderungen angepeilt. Auch wenn man es nicht vergleichen darf, ich freu mich auf doppelten Federweg vom LTS bei 1,5kg weniger Gewicht


----------



## Manni1599 (31. Dezember 2010)

Diverse Weihnachtsmänner und -frauen haben mir diese Ketzerei ermöglicht:








DeKerf Team SST 

Wird im Frühjahr fertigwerden.


----------



## oliversen (1. Januar 2011)

Da wahrst du aber sicher im vergangenen Jahr sehr brav. 

Super! Ich bin auf den Aufbau gespannt.

Schoenes 2011 noch an Alle!


----------



## ohneworte (1. Januar 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> meine neueste Ketzerei,
> heute schon mal den Prototypen gefahren  - meines leider noch mit 23 Wochen Wartezeit bis zur Auslieferung  :



Super innovativ die Dämpferanlenkung beim Canyon, gab es nur schon letztes Jahr woanders:

http://www.focus-bikes.com/de/de/bi.../subcategory/enduro-1/model/project-10-1.html


----------



## divergent! (1. Januar 2011)

innovation gibts nicht mehr.


----------



## gremlino (1. Januar 2011)

270° Anlenkung gibt bzw. gab es bei vielen Herstellern schon. Egal, das Kind brauch nur einen Namen.

Trotzdem, nur noch 22 Wochen warten


----------



## Catsoft (1. Januar 2011)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Diverse Weihnachtsmänner und -frauen haben mir diese Ketzerei ermöglicht:
> ......
> DeKerf Team SST
> 
> Wird im Frühjahr fertigwerden.



Und du hast eine Spanier und 2 Engländer traurig gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (6. Januar 2011)

Mein diesjähriges "Außendienst" Rad:



HoogerBooger Comp XT


----------



## Manni1599 (15. Januar 2011)

Ausbaustufe I erreicht:








DeKerf Team SST


----------



## Beaufighter (15. Januar 2011)

UHHHHH! Heisses Teil! Sehr schöne Aufnahmen vom Kanadier, aber was ist denn das für ein seltsamer Sattel, zumindest die Befestigung vom Sattel zur Sattelstütze


----------



## Manni1599 (15. Januar 2011)

Hi Arzu,

Das ist eine SDG Kombi aus I-Beam Micro Sattelstütze und I-Fly Sattel. Vorteil ist für mich das niedrige Systemgewicht (der Sattel wiegt nur 163g!, Stütze muss ich nochmal wiegen...) und der enorme Verstellbereich des Sattels. Ausserdem ist der Sattel sehr hart und, zumindest für mich, sehr bequem.


----------



## Beaufighter (15. Januar 2011)

Das Bike gefällt mir richtig gut, nur das rot an den Griffen beißt sich ein wenig mit den orangen Decals. Vielleicht passen da ja orange Ourys? Oder einfach schwarz/graue Griffe nehmen? Und vielleicht keine messing- bzw. goldfarbenen Kettenblattschrauben? Sonst ein richtiges Schmuckstück! Was ist das für ein LRS? Das mit dem Sattel habe ich bisher noch nie so gesehen, ich hänge wohl zuviel bei den Classicern rum

Viele Grüße


----------



## Manni1599 (15. Januar 2011)

Die Griffe sind Orange (Race Face Strafe), kommt auf den Fotos allerdings nicht so gut rüber wie im Original. Die Kettenblattschrauben werden selbstmurmelnd noch getauscht, evtl. kommt da noch eine Turbine....
LRS: Fulcrum Red Metal 5, gecleant. Kann ich wirklich empfehlen, ist sehr günstig und gut. Allerdings bekommt das Rad noch einen anderen LRS ( Hope Pro II Naben, bei den Felgen bin ich noch unschlüssig, vermutlich wird es die Crest. Soll irgendwann ein echtes, fahrbares Schmuckstück werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaufighter (15. Januar 2011)

Ist auf dem besten Wege dorthin!!! Meinst du die neuen Kurbel von Race Face? In schwarz sieht die ziemlich schick aus. Gecleant sieht der Fulcrum LRS recht gut aus, mich nerven immer diese riesigen Decals und Werbebanner. Die Hope Naben sind ziemlich lecker und schön laut. Viel Spaß mit dem schönen Ross


----------



## gnss (15. Januar 2011)

In echt ist es noch schöner.


----------



## versus (16. Januar 2011)

sehr schönes dekerf, manni. die ibeam-stütze / sattel ist allgemein nicht so meins.
son normaler flite wäre schöner.


----------



## DeepStar23 (17. Januar 2011)

Die Sattel-Geschichte sieht gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.. 
Aber sonst sehr schick..
Ist das ne lackierte/eloxierte XTR960er Kurbel?


----------



## divergent! (18. Januar 2011)

wird aber nochn bisschen mit retroteilen bestückt und stütze sowie vorbau anhägsel kommen kürzer:


----------



## GT-Sassy (18. Januar 2011)

Da gehört ein Highriser mit Bananensattel dran


----------



## divergent! (18. Januar 2011)

ich habs jetzt erstmal zerlegt. stütze brauch ich was retromäßiges in 25,4 glaub ich. vorbau hat auch 1".

da kann ruhig was syncrosmäßiges mit steigung rein. und lenker...passend zum sattel. und der ist aus carbon

momentan grübel ich noch über die farbe. wollte es erst in nem satten gelb machen. aktuell kam mir aber der gedanke es kpl weiß mit flammen zu machen.

ideen?


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Januar 2011)

ich denk als erstes musste ne andere übersetzung draufbauen. bei den kleinen rädern wär 52:12 bestimmt erträglich...


----------



## divergent! (18. Januar 2011)

dann brauch ich aber auch keine räder mehr


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Januar 2011)

richtig. einradfahrn is doch auch mal lustig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (19. Januar 2011)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Die Sattel-Geschichte sieht gewöhnungsbedürftig aus..
> Aber sonst sehr schick..
> Ist das ne lackierte/eloxierte XTR960er Kurbel?




960 Lackiert, Glanz-Schwatt.


----------



## Fluffi (21. Januar 2011)

Ich muß zugeben, bei mir ist "das neue" nicht nebenbei, sondern ich bin wohl voll umgestiegen. Seitdem ich das Canyon habe, hab ich das GT nimmer bewegt. Vieleicht wird es ein "Ichfahremalzumbiergarten" Rad.
Bloß hab ich den Vorgänger von Gremlinos Hobel, da ich mit der Hydroform Geschichte nichts anfangen kann.
Geht nix über schlichte grade Rohre.


----------



## spatzel (14. März 2011)

...........So,wieder ein bischen Ketzerei,das Rad meiner Holden ist nun auch fertig......


----------



## Lousa (25. März 2011)

Konnte nicht wiederstehen, das alte Ofenrohr zu putzen und will es diesen Sommer mal wieder ein wenig treten.

Mit dem Grisley Mega 30 bissl gegen die schlanken Rahmen schwimmen


----------



## cleiende (7. April 2011)

Kastan VLR









Wer Kinder hat hat immer was zu Basteln.


----------



## cleiende (8. April 2011)

Wer Kinder hat hat immer was zum Basteln

Das hier kommt erstmal 4 Jahre auf den Dachboden. Seit heute muss ich mir auch öfter die Hände waschen


----------



## planetsmasher (8. April 2011)

okay Jungs, das fällt mir jetzt nicht leicht drüber zu sprechen aber es muss einfach raus und ich hoffe dass ihr mir vergeben könnt. Ich habe gleich in drei Fällen ein Sakrileg begangen:

1. Cannondale
2. 29er
3. Lefty Carbon 

und was soll ich sagen? Wie es bei den meisten Sünden halt so ist, war es einfach verdammt geil!!!. Es ist das Bike von nem Kumpel, der es demnächst verkaufen möchte. Mal schauen....






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## divergent! (8. April 2011)

schönes rad.


----------



## Kruko (8. April 2011)

cleiende schrieb:


> Seit heute muss ich mir auch öfter die Hände waschen



Denk daran, irgendwann wird die Haut vom waschen dünne.  Sehr schick, der Rahmen, irgendwann könnte der Gary auch noch eine Sünde von mir werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (8. April 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Denk daran, irgendwann wird die Haut vom waschen dünne.  Sehr schick, der Rahmen, irgendwann könnte der Gary auch noch eine Sünde von mir werden.



Lohnt sich in dem Fall nicht. Gewichtsunterschied zum Zaskar in frost-red: -125 Gramm. Ist halt schon ein Trek!
Dennoch schön wegen der super-fetten Kettenstreben und der Lackierung.


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. April 2011)

Vorteil ist aber bei den Trek-Kleins das sie halten.
Die "richtigen" Kleins hatten doch nur Coladosen als Rahmen.


----------



## Kruko (9. April 2011)

cleiende schrieb:


> Lohnt sich in dem Fall nicht. Gewichtsunterschied zum Zaskar in frost-red: -125 Gramm. Ist halt schon ein Trek!
> Dennoch schön wegen der super-fetten Kettenstreben und der Lackierung.



Ich dachte auch mehr an ein Attitude oder Adroit


----------



## DeepStar23 (9. April 2011)

Da die Zassi´s nur noch bei Schönwetter bewegt werden,hier meine "Nutzfahrzeuge"...


----------



## divergent! (9. April 2011)

das grün pinke on one hat was


----------



## cleiende (9. April 2011)

Der Kastan-Fahrer in Action


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spatzel (10. April 2011)

[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]

du meine Güte!!!!haste das selbst zusammengewürfelt oder haste das dem Jedi abgekauft???Erinnert zumindest stark an seine Kreationen.....


----------



## DeepStar23 (10. April 2011)

hab alles selbst pulvern lassen.. 
könnte es auch komplett in Magenta umbauen.Felgen & Gabel sind vorhanden.
Aber das fand ich zu Langweilig.. 

Demnächst wird das Rad aber gefedert, die Fox-Gabel ist grade beim Lacker..


----------



## versus (20. April 2011)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> 1. Cannondale
> 2. 29er
> 3. Lefty Carbon



na zumindest EINE gute entscheidung 



cleiende schrieb:


> Seit heute muss ich mir auch öfter die Hände waschen



 ja so kanns gehen.



GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Vorteil ist aber bei den Trek-Kleins das sie halten.
> Die "richtigen" Kleins hatten doch nur Coladosen als Rahmen.



bitte? gary klein hat seinerzeit mit ziemlichem abstand die besten alurahmen gebaut, die es gab. die teile können es bzgl. gewicht und steifigkeit auch heute noch mit toprahmen aufnehmen. dass da viele gebrochen sein sollen wäre mir neu.


----------



## divergent! (20. April 2011)

geht glaube auch mehr um die dellen. wer nen scandium rahmen hat wird das sich gut vorstellen können


----------



## GT-Sassy (20. April 2011)

Naja, unser Örtlicher Radhändler (fuhr in den USA MTB Rennen) hat deswegen Klein aus den Programm geschmissen und Schwinn aufgenommen.
War Anfang der 90´.


----------



## ohneworte (21. April 2011)

Moin,

für unsere "Tigerkralle" mal meine derzeit neuste Ketzerei mit der ich im Harz am vergangenem Wochenende den gleichen Fahrtechnikkurs belegt habe:





Sorry für das zugegebenermaßen schlechte Foto.


----------



## divergent! (22. April 2011)

irgendwie kommt mir der rahmen bekannt vor. "baut" nicht würfel auch so einen?


----------



## gremlino (22. April 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> irgendwie kommt mir der rahmen bekannt vor. "baut" nicht würfel auch so einen?



ne, beim Stereo/Fritzz ist der Dämpfer hinten.

Aber mein neues Bike (wenns denn dann mal irgendwann ausgeliefert wird) sieht so aus  Canyon Strive.....


----------



## ohneworte (22. April 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> ne, beim Stereo/Fritzz ist der Dämpfer hinten.
> 
> Aber mein neues Bike (wenns denn dann mal irgendwann ausgeliefert wird) sieht so aus  Canyon Strive.....



Wobei bei dem Univega AM bzw. Focus Thunder die Anlenkung schon beim 2010er Modell Anwendung fand feiert Canyon für 2011 das als ultimative Neuerung...


----------



## gremlino (23. April 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wobei bei dem Univega AM bzw. Focus Thunder die Anlenkung schon beim 2010er Modell Anwendung fand feiert Canyon für 2011 das als ultimative Neuerung...



Ja, stimmt. Die Erfindung des Jahrtausends von Canyon, die 270 Grad-Box  Wenigstens kann Univega liefern, im Gegensatz zu Canyon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (25. April 2011)

Die neueste Ketzerei im Hause Gräf 

2010er Kona Explosif


----------



## Beaufighter (27. April 2011)

Holy Moly Benjamin!! Schöne schlanke schwarze Bergziege! Geniales Teil, gefällt mir richtig gut. Wie fährt sich der Bock?


----------



## Ketterechts (27. April 2011)

Beaufighter schrieb:


> Holy Moly Benjamin!! Schöne schlanke schwarze Bergziege! Geniales Teil, gefällt mir richtig gut. Wie fährt sich der Bock?



Danke Arzu

Fährt sich wie ein Kona 

Also man sitzt sehr entspannt - dank dem langen Steuerrohr - ohne das Gefühl zu haben , das Bike wäre nicht richtig zu kontrollieren .
Ich liebe es und es verführt mich dazu , in heiklen Passagen eher mal ein Auge zu zudrücken und einfach drauf zuhalten .

Ich liebe die Konas - ist mittlerweile meine zweite Liebe im Bereich der MTBs - wenn auch alle 4 nur aus Stahl sind - da bin ich bei GT etwas flexibler .

Gruss Benjamin


----------



## versus (27. April 2011)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> ... auch alle 4 nur aus Stahl sind...



wie "nur" 

nice


----------



## Beaufighter (28. April 2011)

Hört sich gut an, ich bin ja schon länger auf der Suche nach einem Explosif in 16" älteren Jahrgangs. Kommt Zeit, kommt Glück. Zur Zeit hängen eh alle Wände im Zimmer mit Rahmen voll, die aufgebaut werden wollen. 

Lieben Gruß


----------



## GT-Man (28. April 2011)

Leider fahr ich mittlerweile mehr anderes (Rennrad-)Zeugs als GT selbst. Aber das kommt wieder.

Kleins, Kestrels, Principias, Kocmo, Centurions...
http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/u/12592

Aktuelles Projekt: Klein Quantum Pro


----------



## divergent! (28. April 2011)

also das:





und das:





find ich ja richtig geil. aber der gt zeitfahrer is verdammt lecker.

sag mal wie fahren sich die teile denn?


----------



## versus (29. April 2011)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Leider fahr ich mittlerweile mehr anderes (Rennrad-)Zeugs als GT selbst. Aber das kommt wieder.
> 
> Kleins, Kestrels, Principias, Kocmo, Centurions...
> http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/u/12592
> ...



silver cloud


----------



## Ketterechts (29. April 2011)

versus schrieb:


> wie "nur"
> 
> nice



Hast ja Recht Volker - *NUR* - ist falsch ausgedrückt . Stahl ist nach wie vor *DAS* Rahmenmaterial meiner Wahl , aber ein bischen Abwechslung schadet ja bekanntlich nie und ich hatte ja mal ein Kona aus anderem Material , aber leider hat es beim HeiHei nie KLICK gemacht -> ganz anderst als z.B beim Lightning oder Xizang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (30. April 2011)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Leider fahr ich mittlerweile mehr anderes (Rennrad-)Zeugs als GT selbst. Aber das kommt wieder.
> 
> Kleins, Kestrels, Principias, Kocmo, Centurions...
> http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/u/12592
> ...



Sehr lecker, genau so etwas suche ich auch noch. Alternativ auch in Koi!


----------



## divergent! (5. Mai 2011)

ich hab auch mal wieder etwas gebastelt. nachdem ich den entschluß gefasst habe meinem trostlosen lts ne frischzellenkur zu verpassen und das rad in den nächsten 1-2 jahren wieder edler aufzubauen ( neuer lack, lefty, kpl neue schaltgruppe usw ) mussten die teile ja irgendwo dran.

also marin genommen wofür ich erst keinen plan hatte und tata:





finde das sieht sogar recht gut aus. jwtzt fehlt noch die adapterhülse für die stütze und ich kann mein sitz noch richtig einstellen.

bei der kurbel überlege ich noch ob ich die fette cyclonekurbel da in poliert dranzimmer. dürfte sicher besser aussehen oder?


----------



## MTB_Tom (5. Mai 2011)

Interessantes Rad,aber mit Schaltung würde es mir besser gefallen


----------



## divergent! (5. Mai 2011)

nö die kann ich nicht einstellen


----------



## DeepStar23 (5. Mai 2011)

reicht die Ketten-Umschlingung am Ritzel hinten? sieht recht wenig aus.. 

ansonsten kranke Kiste, wie immer..


----------



## aggressor2 (5. Mai 2011)

ich würd an das marin nen paul melvin bauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (6. Mai 2011)

ja reicht aus. das teil bewegt sich weniger wie am lts


----------



## devil-lime (27. Mai 2011)

Mein Papamobil
Kindersitztauglich und mit so richtig festem Licht


----------



## cyclery.de (4. Juni 2011)

Ich test mal etwas anderes von Dorel


----------



## divergent! (5. Juni 2011)

ich hab auch noch ne ketzerei neu im bestand:










mehr plaste geht nicht. ok blätter wären noch ne geschichte aber unsinn


----------



## gremlino (5. Juni 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> ich hab auch noch ne ketzerei neu im bestand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr geil für die damalige Zeit  was wiegt denn das Teil?


----------



## divergent! (6. Juni 2011)

gute frage. ich habs nicht gewogen. die basis ist mit rund 1300gr recht leicht...aber ich vermute mal es dürfte so 11+ kilo haben


----------



## gremlino (6. Juni 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> gute frage. ich habs nicht gewogen. die basis ist mit rund 1300gr recht leicht...aber ich vermute mal es dürfte so 11+ kilo haben



könnte hinkommen, die Maguras und die Sprengle sind ja nicht die leichtesten Komponenten.
Aber trotzdem schickes Rad, schön das sowas erhalten (und gefahren) wird. Waren früher die potentiellen Nasenplattdrücker im Schaufenster


----------



## divergent! (6. Juni 2011)

11,45 kilo. bei light-bikes.it gabs mal nen aufbau der hatte gut die hälfte. aber da ich an so nem rad keinen normalen lrs haben wollte muss ich das wohl mal so hinnehmen


----------



## Oscar1 (8. Juni 2011)

Hab seit gestern ein 2. MTB, eigentlich suchte ich ein Rad für meine Freundin. Vorgestern etwas im passenden Preisbereich gefunden, Gestern angeschaut..  und mitgenommen. 

Hat gestern total Spaß gemacht so ein wenig zu putzen.. alles ist wie neu! (Abgesehen von den Reifen und Sattelstange) Schöner Rahmen (technium), schöne Gabel, dicke Felgen..


----------



## gremlino (26. Juli 2011)

so, letzten Monat gekommen:









aber schon wieder weg - und leider auch nie gefahren - weil:









und da ich jetzt Bikeverbot bis 2012 habe, das neue Projekt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (26. Juli 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> aber schon wieder weg - und leider auch nie gefahren - weil:



Dann hatte die Sache ja wenigstens einen guten Aspekt 
Gute Besserung Dir!


----------



## ohneworte (26. Juli 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> so, letzten Monat gekommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keuzbandschaden?


----------



## gremlino (26. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Genesungswünsche 

Vordere Kreuzbänder gerissen, Meniskus gerissen, Außenbänder (an-)gerissen, Bluterguss im Knie, Wasser im Knie, Einblutungen in den Knochen, Muskelanriss etc. (die Liste was kaputt ist geht über 1,5 DIN A4 Seiten)  OP war vor 3 Wochen und erfolgreich!

"leichter" Highsider mit dem Motorrad Mitte Juni macht sowas (und ein paar andere Sachen, die schon verheilt sind)


----------



## ohneworte (26. Juli 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Danke für die Genesungswünsche
> 
> Vordere Kreuzbänder gerissen, Meniskus gerissen, Außenbänder (an-)gerissen, Bluterguss im Knie, Wasser im Knie, Einblutungen in den Knochen, Muskelanriss etc. (die Liste was kaputt ist geht über 1,5 DIN A4 Seiten)  OP war vor 3 Wochen und erfolgreich!
> 
> "leichter" Highsider mit dem Motorrad Mitte Juni macht sowas (und ein paar andere Sachen, die schon verheilt sind)



Autsch! Und Gute Besserung!


----------



## cleiende (31. Juli 2011)

Mal als Teaser...






Der Teileträger für die "Reste" vom gerissenen IDXC.


----------



## ohneworte (31. Juli 2011)

cleiende schrieb:


> Mal als Teaser...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sieht nach einem On One in edlem Material aus.?


----------



## DeepStar23 (31. Juli 2011)

steht jedenfalls drauf.. auch wenn´s net ganz zu sehen ist..


----------



## ohneworte (1. August 2011)

Das Dekor war mir gar nicht aufgefallen...

Ich habe das anhand der Hinterbauform vermutet.


----------



## oldman (1. August 2011)

sehr schön, die On Ones sind richtig fein, vor allem fahren die Dinger sich richtig gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (1. August 2011)

oldman schrieb:


> sehr schön, die On Ones sind richtig fein, vor allem fahren die Dinger sich richtig gut




Und vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis her unschlagbar.

Selbst in Ti.

Und sehr lecker in Stahl und Raw.

Da ich es bunt mag, habe ich Grashopper Green (Inbred) und Schoki (456).


----------



## cleiende (1. August 2011)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Und vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis her unschlagbar.
> 
> Selbst in Ti.



Was gerade momentan mit knappen EUR 800 umsomehr der Fall ist. 
Okay, die Standardgröße M ist schon weg.
Na ja, Aufbau wird noch dauern, noch fehlen die Gabel und die notwendige Zeit.
Aber ich bin gespannt, ums Gewicht darf es ja bei dem Rahmen, wie auch bei einem GT, nicht gehen, eher um den Komfort.


----------



## ohneworte (1. August 2011)

Ich habe hier auch noch einen in Stahl mit inzwischen montierter Gabel liegen. Leider komme ich nicht zum Aufbau.


----------



## gremlino (1. August 2011)

Stand heute, nach 5 Stunden zusammenstecken jetzt im Rollator-Modus    Wieso regen sich eigentlich Frauen über Stollenabdrücke im Teppich auf???


----------



## cleiende (1. August 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Wieso regen sich eigentlich Frauen über Stollenabdrücke im Teppich auf???



Weil Du kein Parkett verlegt hast, deshalb regen sie sich auf!


----------



## Panther79 (14. August 2011)

Seit meinen USA Ferien im Mai dieses Jahr hab ich ein Mongoose Boot`R TEAM 2010

Gruss Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (18. August 2011)

cleiende schrieb:


> Weil Du kein Parkett verlegt hast, deshalb regen sie sich auf!



und das zurecht


----------



## mountymaus (18. August 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Wieso regen sich eigentlich Frauen über Stollenabdrücke im Teppich auf???



Das muss an der Frau liegen... 

Spurenlesen macht doch Spaß...


----------



## gemini900 (4. September 2011)

Cannondale Caffeine Ebike...
Keines geht schneller bergauf 

15,5 kg (Akku ist im Rucksack)
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/855962


----------



## cleiende (10. September 2011)

In Post # 882 kündigte es sich schon an....







Das übliche Feature: 




















Hier mal mit der Gabel auf 150mm ausgefahren, macht bergab richtig Laune





Und Titan heisst nicht gleich daß das Rad leicht ist!


----------



## oldman (11. September 2011)

das ist ganz grosses Tennis! sehr schöner Aufbau, so muss ein 456er Ti aussehen.
einzig die Salatölbremse mag mir nicht gefallen, aber das ist Geschmackssache.
wie gesagt - 9 von 10 Punkten 



p.s. bei artgerechter Haltung empfehle ich ab und an Knie/Ellbogenschützer


----------



## cleiende (11. September 2011)

Na ja, Rahmen, Gabel und LRS waren Investition genug, der Rest sind die Überreste des seligen IDXC 1.0.
Egal was gesagt wird, die XT-Bremse ist zuverlässig, hinreichend kraftvoll und vor Allem leicht zu entlüften.


----------



## Splatter666 (12. September 2011)

Moin!

Sehr schick; aber, seit wann labelt Conti denn die Reifen mit Kenda?
Was sinds denn für welche und wieviel wiegen die? Sehen interessant aus...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## cleiende (12. September 2011)

Ich habe zwei Laufradsätze und der mit den Contis war nicht drin.
Reifen auf diesem Laufradsatz sind Kenda Nevegal, John Tomac Signature Series.
Sackschwer, ca. 800 Gramm in 2,4" faltbar
Rollwiederstand wie ein Leopard II
Grip und Führung sehr gut
Abnutzung gering
Kosten im Versand so ca. EUR 20,-

Gibt es in D nicht so leicht, ich habe die bei CNC oder bike-discount gekauft, weiss es grad nicht auswendig.



Splatter666 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Sehr schick; aber, seit wann labelt Conti denn die Reifen mit Kenda?
> Was sinds denn für welche und wieviel wiegen die? Sehen interessant aus...
> ...


----------



## Kint (15. September 2011)

erstes Assoziation die mir durch den kopf schoss: geil. 
zweite: perfekt. 

Gedankennotiz: Nach zwei Adjektiven fang ich an Blödsinn zu denken. 

Viel spass mit dem Teil !


----------



## gemini900 (23. Oktober 2011)

So, ich habe lange überlegt, aber mir hat das Sanction nicht gefallen. Also habe ich mir das geholt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (28. Oktober 2011)

Mal etwas ganz anderes. Cyclocross. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, das das so viel Spaß machen kann.


----------



## versus (29. Oktober 2011)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Mal etwas ganz anderes. Cyclocross. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, das das so viel Spaß machen kann.



nice! ich habe seit diesem frühling auch einen crosser und die selbe erkenntnis


----------



## TigersClaw (22. November 2011)

Ich werde dann demnäxt auch Ketzern:






Und so in etwa wird es komplett aussehen:


----------



## mani.r (23. November 2011)

Sieht gut aus. Das Gewicht ist auch Hammer. 
Bin mal gespannt auf den Aufbau.
Bist schon mal VPP gefahren?


----------



## TigersClaw (23. November 2011)

Nein noch nicht. Aber es soll sehr gut sein, sehr sensibel bergab und bergauf wenig wippen. Der Rahmen wiegt übrigens inkl. Dämpfer 2608 Gramm inkl. über 50 Gramm schwerer Intense Sattelklemme, die Gabel lieg bei 1770 Gramm inkl. Steckachse.

GT hatt leider nichts in der Klasse für mich, das Force ist nicht wirklich leicht. Zielgewicht bei dem Intense 11 bis 11.5 kg.


----------



## TigersClaw (10. März 2012)

Gestern wurde zum ersten Mal geketzert:


----------



## Manni1599 (10. März 2012)

Schickes Carbine! 

Was wiegt es nun und bringst Du das geile Teil mit zum Harzbeat 2012?

(edit: Fully enpacken!)


----------



## TigersClaw (10. März 2012)

Manni, für den Endzustand liegt die Schätzung bei minimal unter 11.4kg. Dran kommen noch eine 2012er Reverb in komplett schwarz. Die "billigen" Antriebsteile werden komplett gegen XTR getauscht. Das Ritzel wird ein Sram XX in 11-32, und der Lenker ein Easton EC70 in 685er Breite. Den 0 Grad Thomson tausche ich noch gegen einen 10 Grad, und der kriegt dann noch ein Titantuning verpasst. Die XTR Shifter kriegen Alu-Schrauben und die Marta kriegt neue Leitungen mit 90 Grad Anschlüssen. Der Rest ist bereits im Endzustand.

Ich habe das Rad konsequent auf Leichtbau getrimmt, ohne dabei in Modellbau anzudriften. Alles ist stabil und dem Einsatzbereich bzw. meiner Gewichtsklasse angepasst. Z.B. der Radsatz mit ZTR Flow + Tune King / Kong + CX-Ray, von Felix gebaut, nur 1.55 kg leicht und die Ardents natürlich tubeless.

Und ja, es ist definitiv beim Harzbeat dabei, Bike und Fahrer freuen sich drauf 

Gehen muss dafür das Sanction.


----------



## Manni1599 (10. März 2012)

Ach, wenn das Sanction nicht so groß wäre....

Ich freu mich auf den Harz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (10. März 2012)

So gross isses doch garnicht 



Manni1599 schrieb:


> ...Ich freu mich auf den Harz


----------



## Stemmel (18. März 2012)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich freu mich auf den Harz





TigersClaw schrieb:


> ...



Wenn ein paar Grundvoraussetzungen stimmen, dann werde ich mal bei Euch vorbei schauen. Ich konnte doch noch einen Tag Urlaub herausschlagen... Nur, damit ihr keinen Quatsch macht!


----------



## TigersClaw (18. März 2012)

Na dann pack ich noch nen Feigling ein


----------



## gnss (20. März 2012)

Dann dürfen wir nicht rülpsen?


----------



## Stemmel (20. März 2012)

@Tigersclaw 
Was macht die Bemerkung denn jetzt schon wieder für einen Eindruck? Ts, ts, ts... 

@gnss
Doch, klar dürft ihr! Ich bin da ja tolerant (und außerdem würdet ihr es ohnehin nicht unterdrücken, da mache ich mir keine Illusionen...). 

Ausserdem: Noch steht nichts fest!


----------



## TigersClaw (20. März 2012)

Daggi, nur den, das wir sicher einen zusammen heben werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (20. März 2012)




----------



## lyteka (26. März 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ...für den Endzustand liegt die Schätzung bei minimal unter 11.4kg. Dran kommen noch eine 2012er Reverb in komplett schwarz. Die "billigen" Antriebsteile werden komplett gegen XTR getauscht. Das Ritzel wird ein Sram XX in 11-32, und der Lenker ein Easton EC70 in 685er Breite. Den 0 Grad Thomson tausche ich noch gegen einen 10 Grad, und der kriegt dann noch ein Titantuning verpasst. Die XTR Shifter kriegen Alu-Schrauben und die Marta kriegt neue Leitungen mit 90 Grad Anschlüssen. Der Rest ist bereits im Endzustand.
> 
> Ich habe das Rad konsequent auf Leichtbau getrimmt, ohne dabei in Modellbau anzudriften. Alles ist stabil und dem Einsatzbereich bzw. meiner Gewichtsklasse angepasst. Z.B. der Radsatz mit ZTR Flow + Tune King / Kong + CX-Ray, von Felix gebaut, nur 1.55 kg leicht und die Ardents natürlich tubeless.



Ist das nich schon ein gewaltiger (finazieller) Aufwand !?
Und, wäre dies nicht auch mit einem *GT* Force Carbon machbar (gewesen) ?


----------



## TigersClaw (26. März 2012)

Ja, fast 6.5 Riesen Gesamtinvestition,  bei Normalpreis für den Rahmen ein Riese mehr.

Und nein, mit einem Force kriegt man das nichtmal ansatzweise hin, weil der Rahmen deutlich schwerer ist, und lange nicht so sensibel wie der VPP-Hinterbau vom Intense.


----------



## lyteka (26. März 2012)

nicht schlecht...
VPP heist aber auch Wippen im Wiegetritt, oder?
Egal, hoffe, du nutzt es entsprechend...
PS: 
Mein *GT* Force Carbon hat mit dem org. Fox-Fahrwerk und allen Standart-XT-Parts z.Z. ca. 12,5Kg.
Wenn ich jetzt mal das XTR- und Fahrwerks-Tuning sehe und man dann noch etwas an der "sonstigen" Ausstattung optimiert, sollte doch ein Kg findbar sein


----------



## joines (26. März 2012)

Gestern Abend an der Eisdiele:





Das Yeti ist mehr zusammengesteckt als "komponiert", soll sich aber die nächsten Wochen ändern. Das Serotta wird zur Zeit noch von meiner Holden benutzt, bis ihr Rahmenset eintrifft.


----------



## cleiende (26. März 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ja, fast 6.5 Riesen Gesamtinvestition,  bei Normalpreis für den Rahmen ein Riese mehr.
> 
> Und nein, mit einem Force kriegt man das nichtmal ansatzweise hin, weil der Rahmen deutlich schwerer ist, und lange nicht so sensibel wie der VPP-Hinterbau vom Intense.



Grundgütiger, soviel haben ALLE meine aktuellen Räder nicht zusammen gekostet.
So eine Investition muss man aber auch voll auskosten können.


----------



## TigersClaw (26. März 2012)

lyteka schrieb:


> nicht schlecht...
> VPP heist aber auch Wippen im Wiegetritt, oder?
> Egal, hoffe, du nutzt es entsprechend...
> PS:
> ...



Es wippt nicht wirklich, im Gegenteil, es weniger als meine GTs ;-)
Hast Du an dem Force eine Teleskopstütze, die mal eben 300-400 Gramm mehr wiegt als eine leichte Carbonstütze? Ein AM ohne Telestütze ist meiner Meinung nach nur halb soviel wert. ;-)


----------



## lyteka (26. März 2012)

Nein, eine Telestütze ist nicht drin...nur ´ne normale Thomson-Alu...
Aber daran wird es nicht zwangsläufig liegen


----------



## Kruko (26. März 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Es wippt nicht wirklich, im Gegenteil, es weniger als meine GTs ;-)
> Hast Du an dem Force eine Teleskopstütze, die mal eben 300-400 Gramm mehr wiegt als eine leichte Carbonstütze? Ein AM ohne Telestütze ist meiner Meinung nach nur halb soviel wert. ;-)



Die Teleskop-Stütze ist in deutschen Mittelgebirgen völlig überbewertet.


----------



## TigersClaw (26. März 2012)

Ach da macht sie schon Spass, hier oben benutze ich sie seit dem Intense aber viel weniger als ich es am Sanction getan habe.



lyteka schrieb:


> Nein, eine Telestütze ist nicht drin...nur ´ne normale Thomson-Alu...
> Aber daran wird es nicht zwangsläufig liegen



Das macht aber runde 300 Gramm aus. Mit einer Thomson Masterpiece würde ich die 11 kg knacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lyteka (26. März 2012)

Wer bereit ist, solch stolze Summen in ein Bike zu investieren, dies dann auch noch tut, hat erst mal meine volle Aufmerksamkeit 
Bei dem Rahmengewicht und dein Budget beachtend, sind die 11,5Kg locker machbar. 
Aber dafür den ganzen GT-Fuhrpark opfern


----------



## TigersClaw (17. April 2012)

Fertig, bis auf Pedale:


----------



## ohneworte (20. April 2012)

Ich habe mich Heute auch der mehrfachen Ketzerei schuldig gemacht!


----------



## cleiende (21. April 2012)

Geh zur Beichte!


----------



## ohneworte (21. April 2012)

Glücklicherweise nur zum Ausprobieren geliehen!


----------



## esp262 (21. April 2012)

hersteller kein plan, war eine kleine werbeserie oder sowas

aber titanrahmen


----------



## divergent! (21. April 2012)

plaste und elaste....


----------



## spatzel (21. April 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Fertig, bis auf Pedale:



gibts auch in 29".....;-)


----------



## TigersClaw (22. April 2012)

spatzel schrieb:


> gibts auch in 29".....;-)



Nö, aber in 27,5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lyteka (22. April 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


>



Das Teilchen ist wirklich ein Hammer... und in Natura noch besser 
Leider wurde die mitternächtliche Probefahrt durch unsere "Freunde und Helfer" vorzeitig beendet


----------



## TigersClaw (22. April 2012)

lyteka schrieb:


> Das Teilchen ist wirklich ein Hammer... und in Natura noch besser
> Leider wurde die mitternächtliche Probefahrt durch unsere "Freunde und Helfer" vorzeitig beendet



Ist ja noch glimpflich ausgegangen 
Wie wars in Braunlage, Knochen und DHi noch heile?


----------



## lyteka (23. April 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ist ja noch glimpflich ausgegangen
> Wie wars in Braunlage, Knochen und DHi noch heile?



Der Bikepark war leider wegen Revisionsarbeiten an der Wurmbergbahn geschlossen 
Somit sind dei Knochen und das DHi noch unversehrt


----------



## TigersClaw (23. April 2012)

Hättest doch hochtreten können. Gibt superdicke Wadeln


----------



## Manni1599 (2. Mai 2012)

Hatte ich euch das hier schon gezeigt?









Und das hier?









Gruß
Manni


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Mai 2012)

Nette Rennräder. Das Orange am Rocky ist super, so soll das Ava auch werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (6. Mai 2012)

schöner crosser, manni. das wilier wäre mir zu wuchtig.


----------



## Manni1599 (10. Mai 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Fertig, bis auf Pedale:



Das werde ich mir ab morgen auch mal genauer ansehen. Eine ganze Woche Harzbeat - Ich freu mir!


----------



## DeepStar23 (11. Mai 2012)

Im Gelände wird der Panzer bewegt..


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Mai 2012)

Echtes Monsterbike. Wie is das so mit dem dicken Walzen, kriegt man die überhaupt bewegt? Bergab kann ich mir vorstellen das es gut geht, aber bergauf? Wie rollen die Dinger auf Asphalt? Wo könnte man es probefahren? ;-)


----------



## ohneworte (11. Mai 2012)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Im Gelände wird der Panzer bewegt..



Alter, mit den Trekkerreifen den Paul-Roth-Stein hoch. Respekt!


----------



## DeepStar23 (12. Mai 2012)

die rollen deutlich leichter als man denkt. Bergauf hast Du Gripp ohne Ende. 
Bergab fangen die Reifen auch so einiges ab. 
Ist aber mit einem Fully nicht zu vergleichen. Wenn man schnell unterwegs ist, muss man schon etwas aufpassen und auch fahren können. 

das Rad steht in HH, weiß allerdings nicht wann ich es wieder ins Gelände schaffe. Wenn dann höchstens in die HaBe's.. 

Es sind bein letzten Treffen einige mit dem Rad probegerollt und gefahren. 
alle waren recht positiv überrascht.


----------



## versus (12. Mai 2012)

bei ssec sind einige mit einem pugsley, o. ä. unterwegs gewesen und das noch ziemlich schnell!




DSC_0005 von rubike1 auf Flickr




DSC_0006 von rubike1 auf Flickr




IMG_3181 von rubike1 auf Flickr

und das auch noch mit einem gang 


ok, andere auch nicht so sehr schnell, aber der darf das 




P3040344 von singlestoph auf Flickr


----------



## DeepStar23 (16. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Alter, mit den Trekkerreifen den Paul-Roth-Stein hoch. Respekt!



runter war viel besser..


----------



## ohneworte (17. Mai 2012)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> runter war viel besser..


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Mai 2012)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ach, wenn das Sanction nicht so groß wäre....
> 
> Ich freu mich auf den Harz



Und es war spitzenmässig, danke an alle die dabei waren.
Das Plastebike hat auch gehalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (13. Juni 2012)

So, nun ketzer ich auch!

Und ich verspreche Euch auch, mir jeden Abend ordentlich die Hände zu waschen.

Ich bin jetzt auch dem 29'er Wahn verfallen. 

Mein Neuzugang: Cube Reaction GTC SL 29





Meine Belohnung für harte 9 Monate Entbehrung.

Gewicht liegt komplett mit Pedalen und Flaschenhalter bei 11,2 kg.

So, und nun ab zum waschen.


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Juni 2012)

Boah was für ein Abstieg 

Warum kein Zaskar 9er?


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. Juni 2012)

Mensch Jörg, das hätte ich nie von Dir gedacht








Aber ich finde die Cube Modelle auch sehr schön!


----------



## cleiende (13. Juni 2012)

Und dann auch noch von der "Kultmarke" CUBE. Da reicht Waschen nicht, da hilft nur Desinfizieren.


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Juni 2012)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> ich finde die Cube Modelle auch sehr schön!



Was bitteschön ist an Cube schön? Sie sind krass bunt, aber schön?


----------



## ohneworte (13. Juni 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Was bitteschön ist an Cube schön? Sie sind krass bunt, aber schön?



Es soll Menschen geben die auch ein Intense nicht als schön empfinden. Alles somit Geschmackssache und somit nicht rational erklärbar!


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Juni 2012)

Natürlich kann man über Geschmack nicht streiten. Aber ein Cube? Nein niemals. Es gibt so viele schönere und bessere Räder.


----------



## Kruko (13. Juni 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Boah was für ein Abstieg



Stimmt, aber damit kann ich leben.  Habe ja noch genug GT's



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Warum kein Zaskar 9er?


 Ist halt einen schlappen halben Tausender teurer. Gibst Du mir das Geld??? Und warum hast Du Dir anstatt des Intense nicht ein Force Carbon aufgebaut??



cleiende schrieb:


> Und dann auch noch von der "Kultmarke" CUBE. Da reicht Waschen nicht, da hilft nur Desinfizieren.



Die Seife ist von Sagrotan. 



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Sie sind krass bunt, aber schön?



Das ist schwarz-weiß-und ein klein wenig grün. Bunt ist für mich was anderes. Mein Zaskar Carbon ist da bunter.



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man über Geschmack nicht streiten.



Stimmt. Und das ist auch gut so. Wäre ja doof, wenn wir alle nur das gleiche fahren würden. Und vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis habe ich nichts besseres gefunden. Nur mal als kleine Info: Das ist ein Carbonrahmen bestückt mit einer SID, einer kpl. XT, Formula RX-Bremse und DT Swiss Laufräder. Und es kam mir in erster Linie auf die Ausstattung und nicht auf die Marke an. Ein Canyon 29 'er wäre die Alternative gewesen. Oh  schon wieder so ein C-Wort. 

So, muss mir wieder die Hände waschen gehen.


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Juni 2012)

Ein Force Carbon wäre schwerer geworden. Ich wollte richtig leicht. Das Carbine wiegt aktuell nur 150 Gramm mehr als Dein Cube, und das bei 15cm Federweg und mit sackschwerer Reverb. Ausserdem ist der Hinterbau sehr viel sensibler als der GT-Hinterbau.

Warum ist das Cube überhaupt so schwer? Mit den Teilen sollte es doch unter 10kg haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (13. Juni 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man über Geschmack nicht streiten. Aber ein Cube? Nein niemals. Es gibt so viele schönere und bessere Räder.



Ob schöner ist wieder einmal Geschmacksfrage und somit für mich kein Argument! Und technisch sind die Bikes für das Geld mit Sicherheit nicht schlecht bzw. wie viel besser soll ein Hardtail denn von anderen Herstellern sein?

P.S. ich würde mir z.Zt. auch kein Cube kaufen!


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Juni 2012)

Ohneworte: wenn Du den Focus auf den Preis legst, haste natürlich recht. Aber dann könnte man sich auch gleich ein Canyon oder Radon holen, die dürften noch billiger sein


----------



## ohneworte (13. Juni 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ohneworte: wenn Du den Focus auf den Preis legst, haste natürlich recht. Aber dann könnte man sich auch gleich ein Canyon oder Radon holen, die dürften noch billiger sein



Die Nummer mit dem finanziellen Aspekt hatte Jörg ja genannt! Wobei man dann schauen muss ob bei den genannten Versendern was passendes im Sortiment finden würde.


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. Juni 2012)

Nur das Du die nicht im Fachhandel bekommst.

Ich finde die Farbkombinationen bei Cube mehr als gelungen.
Zudem lassen sie sich sehr gut bewegen und sind gut Ausgestattet.

Der Händler meines Vertrauen versucht mich seit mittlerweile 4 Jahren zu der Marke zubelehren, noch erfolglos (bauen nunmal nichts verchromtes)


----------



## Kruko (13. Juni 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ein Force Carbon wäre schwerer geworden. Ich wollte richtig leicht. Das Carbine wiegt aktuell nur 150 Gramm mehr als Dein Cube, und das bei 15cm Federweg und mit sackschwerer Reverb. Ausserdem ist der Hinterbau sehr viel sensibler als der GT-Hinterbau.
> 
> Warum ist das Cube überhaupt so schwer? Mit den Teilen sollte es doch unter 10kg haben?



In der Biker-Bravo stand über den Hinterbau des Intense aber etwas ganz anderes.

Warum es so schwer ist?? Es ist ein 29'er und ich habe richtig gemessen. So viele 29'er gibt es nicht, die die 11 kg fahrfertig knacken. Da muss man schon richtig Geld in die Hand nehmen und das wollte ich auch nicht. Radon und Canyon haben noch kein Carbon. Radon wäre preislich sehr interessant gewesen, jedoch nur noch in 16 Zoll lieferbar. Canyon hätte in der Alu-Version genausoviel gekostet. Einziger Vorteil wäre eine Fox Terralogic gewesen. Ob es aber wirklich ein Vorteil wäre, ist aber dahin gestellt.

Es ist eine Spielerei für mich und mehr nicht. Ich will mal die großen Laufräder probieren und da kam mir das Angebot gerade recht. Halbe Sachen kaufe ich auch nicht. Und ich habe hier eine Bike-verrückte Frau sitzen.  Und Kenner sollten jetzt wissen, was da noch kommen wird.


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Juni 2012)

Wofür braucht man denn den Fachhandel? Ich bin mir sicher das Jörg weiss welche Rahmengrösse er braucht, und er schraubt bestimmt viel lieber selbst.

Und gerade der sogenannte Fachhandel ist es doch, der für den teilweise schlechten Ruf von Cube verantwortlich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (13. Juni 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wofür braucht man denn den Fachhandel? Ich bin mir sicher das Jörg weiss welche Rahmengrösse er braucht, und er schraubt bestimmt viel lieber selbst.
> 
> Und gerade der sogenannte Fachhandel ist es doch, der für den teilweise schlechten Ruf von Cube verantwortlich ist.



Der Fachhandel hat mich sogar zur ersten Inspektion eingeladen. Dies lehnte ich aber höfflich ab und sagte, dass er das Rad nur bei einem Garantiefall wiedersehen würde. Warten werde ich das Rad, aber nur mit Gummihandschuhen. Da braucht man sich nicht so gründlich die Hände waschen.


----------



## ohneworte (13. Juni 2012)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Es ist eine Spielerei für mich und mehr nicht. Ich will mal die großen Laufräder probieren und da kam mir das Angebot gerade recht. Halbe Sachen kaufe ich auch nicht. Und ich habe hier eine Bike-verrückte Frau sitzen.  Und Kenner sollten jetzt wissen, was da noch kommen wird.



Noch ein Cube in 29"!?

Diese Ketzerei hat im Übrigen knapp über 10 Kg inkl. FlaHa, Pedalen und Fahrradcomputer. Wird mit ein paar Änderungen demnächst unter 10 Kilo kommen:





Ist aber im Normalfall exorbitant teuerer als der Würfel von Jörg!


----------



## ohneworte (13. Juni 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wofür braucht man denn den Fachhandel? Ich bin mir sicher das Jörg weiss welche Rahmengrösse er braucht, und er schraubt bestimmt viel lieber selbst.
> 
> Und gerade der sogenannte Fachhandel ist es doch, der für den teilweise schlechten Ruf von Cube verantwortlich ist.



Kommt ímmer auf den Fachhändler an! Und auch beim Versender kann man mal an den falschen Sachbearbeiter kommen...


----------



## oldman (13. Juni 2012)

auch wenn ich persönlich die Würfel nicht sehr attraktiv finde, das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist gut, der Komponentenmix passt in der Regel.
Als pragmatischen Kauf ist das doch völlig in Ordnung. Wenn Jörg an dem 29er Kram Gefallen findet, kann er immer noch den Würfel verticken und ein "schönes" 29er kaufen, bzw den Würfel strippen, Rahmen weg und die Teile an einen schönen 29er Rahmen stöpseln.

Jörg, die grossen Laufräder werden Dir gefallen, mit 29ern machen Marathons richtig Spass, bergab kann man übelst schnell runterkacheln und gute Traktion haben die Dinger auch.


----------



## ohneworte (14. Juni 2012)

oldman schrieb:


> auch wenn ich persönlich die Würfel nicht sehr attraktiv finde, das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist gut, der Komponentenmix passt in der Regel.
> Als pragmatischen Kauf ist das doch völlig in Ordnung. Wenn Jörg an dem 29er Kram Gefallen findet, kann er immer noch den Würfel verticken und ein "schönes" 29er kaufen, bzw den Würfel strippen, Rahmen weg und die Teile an einen schönen 29er Rahmen stöpseln.
> 
> Jörg, die grossen Laufräder werden Dir gefallen, mit 29ern machen Marathons richtig Spass, bergab kann man übelst schnell runterkacheln und gute Traktion haben die Dinger auch.



Das kann ich so bestaetigen!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hab ich mir gedacht, dass dieser Kauf Diskussionen auslösen würde

Soviel zum Thema Toleranz gegenüber Fremdmarken ))))

Also ich habe ja auch mal als Schrauber bei nem Cube Händler gearbeitet und verwehre mich aufs heftigste gegen die Händlerkritik) Zumindest für den Fahrrad Konsum in Bad Rodach und die Bike Station in Hof kann ich das nicht unkommentiert lassen. Aber klar ist, gerade bei solchen Mainstream Marken schauen manche Händler halt trotzdem mehr auf die Marge. Das wird man aber auch bei anderen Marken vorfinden.

Das "Design" ist halt massentauglich, aber nicht hässlich. Gefallen tut mir ein 9r Zaskar auch besser, aber nur fürs Ausprobieren folge ich mal dem Jörg in der Argumentation. Nicht umsonst beschäftigt Cube echte Produktdesigner und keine Grafiker für die optische Aufbereitung. Die haben das Thema Optik eben schon lange für sich als Verkaufsargument für die breite Masse erkannt ("breite Masse" zielt jetzt nicht auf die körperlichen Eigenschaften von gt.heini ab))))))))))))))))))))))))

Die Ausstattung ist mehr als sinnvoll, wobei ich jetzt net ganz mitbekommen habe, welcher LRS dran ist. GERADE bei 9ern würde ich da noch vieeeeeel mehr als bei nem 26er drauf achten. Je leichter, desto mehr Spaß gilt im besonderen für leichte, steife 29er Räder! Mein Sensor soll irgendwann ein paar Carbon LR bekommen, wenn sie denn mein Gewicht tragen.

Was noch auffällt, ist dass es zumindest auf dem oberen Bild nicht wie ein 29er aussieht, was die These bestätigt, dass sie gerade bei großen Rahmen harmonischer wirken als 26er.

Ansonsten muss ich wie immer dem Nicolai beipflichten, der wie immer das Fahrverhalten sehr präzise beschrieben hat.

So, jetzt meckert nicht weiter, sammelt lieber für nen Karton Sagrotan!)

VG
peru


----------



## ohneworte (14. Juni 2012)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab ich mir gedacht, dass dieser Kauf Diskussionen auslösen würde
> 
> ...



Ich hab nicht gemeckert, aber meinst Du das ein Karton Sagrotan ausreichend ist?


----------



## versus (14. Juni 2012)

viel spass mit den grossen rädern! meinen 29er testballon habe ich nach wenigen wochen gegen was hochwertigeres (das scandal in brg ist ja auch sehr schön) getauscht. 

mal schauen wo es noch hingeht mit euch beiden 

interessant finde ich, dass die gewichtsdiskussion meist von leuten angestossen wird, die kein 29er fahren...


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. Juni 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wofür braucht man denn den Fachhandel? Ich bin mir sicher das Jörg weiss welche Rahmengrösse er braucht, und er schraubt bestimmt viel lieber selbst.
> 
> Und gerade der sogenannte Fachhandel ist es doch, der für den teilweise schlechten Ruf von Cube verantwortlich ist.



Um die Heimische Wirtschaft zu unterstützen, Arbeitsplätze zu sichern und um Kaffee, bzw. "Aufbaugetränke" zu konsumieren.


----------



## mountymaus (14. Juni 2012)

Hallöle...

Der Jörg hat ja schon was angedeutet, er hat eine Bike-verrückte Frau. Das stimmt...

Nach langer Suche habe ich mich dann für dieses CUBE 29er entschieden. 





Bei mir ist es immer das Problem mit der Überstandshöhe, da ich ja nun nicht die größte bin.
Und es passt einfach 




peru73 schrieb:


> So, jetzt meckert nicht weiter, sammelt lieber für nen Karton Sagrotan!)



Reicht nicht bei zweien...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (14. Juni 2012)

Warum wusste ich, das das kommt? 

29er sind für mich auch ein Thema. Es sollte etwa so:





oder so:





werden.


----------



## Kruko (14. Juni 2012)

Da fehlt aber auch das triple triangle. Warum denn bei dir kein Zaskar 9R??


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Juni 2012)

Weil ich gerne selbst bauen möchte, und GT keine Rahmen einzeln verkauft.

Wenn GT das Zaskar als Rahmen einzeln anbieten würde, müsste ich nicht lange überlegen:





das, oder das matt-schwarze sind sehr genial.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ja, wenn es Rahmenkits gäbe, dann würden wir hier sicher einige 9r Zassis sehen...

Aber das Sensor ist ja auch ne gute Alternative...wenn es nicht unbedingt ein HT sein muss. 

Wenn man auch mal Karakoram Rahmengewichte verifiziert finden würde, dann hätt ich mir ein Kara Komplettrad geholt und so wieder aufgebaut wie gewünscht. Den Rest könnte man dann ja verklopfen (wenn das Zeug jemand haben will)..

VG
peru


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Juni 2012)

Noch ein Fully brauche ich persönlich echt nicht. Das Intense ist trotz viel Federweg leicht genug für alles wo ein Fully angebracht ist.

Den 29er würde ich eher starr aufbauen, leicht natürlich auch, evtl. sogar Singlespeed.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ja, manchmal ist Fully wirklich overengineered. Letztlich komm ich in vielen Passagen auch bestens mit dem HT zurecht. Bei mir machts immer der Rücken aus. Mit nem Fully hab ich nach dem Radeln einfach weniger Rückenschmerzen.

Niner Bikes kann ich besorgen. Garantie, Rechnung inklusive....sind aber schon im Einkauf keine Schnapper!!

VG
Peter


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Juni 2012)

Sehr gut zu wissen. Das Niner Air ist ein megaheisser Kandidat.


----------



## ohneworte (14. Juni 2012)

versus schrieb:


> viel spass mit den grossen rädern! meinen 29er testballon habe ich nach wenigen wochen gegen was hochwertigeres (das scandal in brg ist ja auch sehr schön) getauscht.
> 
> mal schauen wo es noch hingeht mit euch beiden
> 
> interessant finde ich, dass die gewichtsdiskussion meist von leuten angestossen wird, die kein 29er fahren...



Moin,

Sieht mein Bike wie ein Testballon aus?

Grüße 
Jens

P.s. Das Niner ist echt heiß!


----------



## Kruko (23. Juni 2012)

oldman schrieb:


> Jörg, die grossen Laufräder werden Dir gefallen, mit 29ern machen Marathons richtig Spass, bergab kann man übelst schnell runterkacheln und gute Traktion haben die Dinger auch.



Du hattest Recht. Die großen Laufräder machen jede Menge Spaß. Sattel und Griffgummis gingen aber am Würfel gar nicht. Sind getauscht und der Würfel fährt sich wirklich gut.

So und nun schnell wieder Hände waschen. 

Jungs, ich warte auf das Sagrotan. Meine Vorräte ist bald alle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (3. Juli 2012)

So, wer hätte es gedacht, nun stehen hier auch auch ein paar Fremdmarken im Stall. Aber nur Altmetall. Aber schönes! 





Ein Mairag *** von vermutlich 1982 - schnell wie der Wind, komplett Campa, aber schon ein, zwei Roststellen - also bekommt es wohl bald ein Repro-Lackkleid.
Und im Hintergrund ein bleischweres Mifa-Damenrad aus den 50ern, weitgehend original. 
Beide werden bisher vorrangig mit viel Freude von der Dame bewegt.

Aber der Mountainbikesektor bleibt sauber. (vorerst.....  Aber dazu vielleicht später mehr.)


----------



## versus (4. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Sieht mein Bike wie ein Testballon aus?
> 
> ...



ich meinte jörg



gt-heini schrieb:


> Es ist eine Spielerei für mich und mehr nicht. Ich will mal die großen Laufräder probieren und da kam mir das Angebot gerade recht.


----------



## ohneworte (5. Juli 2012)

versus schrieb:


> ich meinte jörg



Ach so!


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Juli 2012)

Der Fuhrpark wurde etwas erweitert, Spielzeug für Papa und Sohn:


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Juli 2012)

Und noch ein Spielzeug nur für Papa:





;-)


----------



## ohneworte (21. Juli 2012)

Elektronik am Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (21. Juli 2012)

Richtig. Und es funzt super 

Elektronik hab ich mit dem Garmin schon länger am Bike, und möchte nicht mehr drauf verzichten. Als langjährigem IT-ler ist mir die Elektronik ohnehin vertraut


----------



## ohneworte (21. Juli 2012)

Ich fahre an meinen Rennern Sram, da muss ich so reagieren!


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Juli 2012)

Ich habe nicht gegen Sram ... nichts wirksames 

Nee mal im Ernst: die Wahl der Gruppe nach dem Hersteller stellt sich eh nur nach der persönlichen Vorliebe. Schlecht ist keine. Ich bin Shimano Fan, und bleibe es auch.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Juli 2012)

Sram gibt es nur mechanisch!


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Juli 2012)

Ja ich weiss. Aber sicher nicht mehr lange. Campa hat schon nachgezogen mit der EPS, und Sram wird sich dem Trend auch nicht lange entziehen können.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Juli 2012)

Vorerst nicht geplant!


----------



## GT-Sassy (21. Juli 2012)

Das Storck gefällt mir so überhaupt nicht mit den wuchtigen Rahmen!


----------



## Kruko (21. Juli 2012)

Ist vor allem bunter als mein Würfel.


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Juli 2012)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Das Storck gefällt mir so überhaupt nicht mit den wuchtigen Rahmen!



Muss es auch nicht. Ich finde es genial 
Ich bin es im Storck Store in Berlin probegefahren und es hat auf Anhieb gepasst.



gt-heini schrieb:


> Ist vor allem bunter als mein Würfel.



Nein, nicht wirklich. Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft behaupten das das Storck bunter ist als das hier:


----------



## ohneworte (21. Juli 2012)

Ist wohl auf ähnlichem Nieveau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (22. Juli 2012)

und hier auch mal der aktuelle stand der dinge.

waldmaschine:






crosser (vorn is jetz ein 36er kettenblatt drauf): 





bridgestone:





stadtrad:


----------



## GT-Man (6. August 2012)

Mittlerweile bin ich wieder mehr beim Triathlon/Rennradeln:

http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/u/12592 
z.B:


----------



## TigersClaw (6. August 2012)

Oha, sehr nette Bikes. Besonders das Look gefällt mir.


----------



## Kruko (13. Oktober 2012)

So, nun ist es um mich geschehen. Das 29'er Fieber hat mich nun kpl. gepackt. In Riva konnte ich mir das gute Stück schon mal anschauen. Zuerst nur sehr zaghaft, aber je länger der Urlaub dauerte um so intensiver.

Dafür müsst Ihr aber jetzt alle sehr tapfer sein.















Mein Neuerwerb ist ein Cannondale Scalpel 2





Nach der ersten Runde kann ich meine ganzen Vorurteile gegenüber der Lefty begraben. Die Gabel ist absolut top und das beste, was ich bisher fahren durfte. Jede Lenkbewegungen wird sofort umgesetzt.


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Oktober 2012)

Krass, erst ein Würfel, und jetzt noch eine Coladose. Und das bei jemandem, den ich für einen der grössten GT-Verfechter gehalten habe 

Und wann zeigt Insa ihre Coladose? 

Eine Lefty hätte ich in meinem Intense Carbine auch gerne, aber ich glaube es gibt noch keine mit 150mm.

Mein näxtes Bike wird auch ein 29er, ein Hardtail, aber wieder ein GT. Es wird ein 2013er GT Zaskar Carbon Pro 9r.


----------



## Cad2 (13. Oktober 2012)

Geiles Canni  will auch...

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## Kruko (13. Oktober 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Krass, erst ein Würfel, und jetzt noch eine Coladose. Und das bei jemandem, den ich für einen der grössten GT-Verfechter gehalten habe
> 
> Und wann zeigt Insa ihre Coladose?
> 
> ...



Ich mag GT'S immer noch. Daran wird sich auch nichts ändern. Gegen ein Zaskar 100 sprach die Lage des Flaschenhalters und das Gewicht. Das Scalpel wiegt mit Pedalen und Flaschenhalter 11,1 kg. Das Zaskar 100 wiegt in Größe M ohne Pedale 12,2 kg (meine ich gelesen zu haben). Ich durfte in Riva aber auch das Zaskar Team bestaunen und muss sagen, dass es wirklich klasse ist. Wenn mal wieder Geld über ist, kann es durchaus passieren, dass ich den Würfel durch das Zaskar ersetze. Aber jetzt steht erstmal die Maus in den Startlöchern. Mal schauen, was es bei ihr am Ende wird. Alles ist dort offen.


----------



## ohneworte (13. Oktober 2012)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich mag GT'S immer noch. Daran wird sich auch nichts ändern. Gegen ein Zaskar 100 sprach die Lage des Flaschenhalters und das Gewicht. Das Scalpel wiegt mit Pedalen und Flaschenhalter 11,1 kg. Das Zaskar 100 wiegt in Größe M ohne Pedale 12,2 kg (meine ich gelesen zu haben). Ich durfte in Riva aber auch das Zaskar Team bestaunen und muss sagen, dass es wirklich klasse ist. Wenn mal wieder Geld über ist, kann es durchaus passieren, dass ich den Würfel durch das Zaskar ersetze. Aber jetzt steht erstmal die Maus in den Startlöchern. Mal schauen, was es bei ihr am Ende wird. Alles ist dort offen.



Ich werde das 100er demnächst mal probefahren, mal sehen wie das so geht!


----------



## cleiende (14. Oktober 2012)

gt-heini schrieb:


> So, nun ist es um mich geschehen. Das 29'er Fieber hat mich nun kpl. gepackt. In Riva konnte ich mir das gute Stück schon mal anschauen. Zuerst nur sehr zaghaft, aber je länger der Urlaub dauerte um so intensiver.
> 
> Dafür müsst Ihr aber jetzt alle sehr tapfer sein.
> 
> ...



Trekkingrad, Coladose - Grundgütiger, was ist geschehen?
Los, ab zum Exorzisten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (14. Oktober 2012)

Bin zumindest temporär auch fremdgegangen und konnte für eine Woche das neue Foes F275 (650b) testen. Muss schon sagen, dass es sich wirklich gut und vor allem ausgewogen fuhr. Ich prohezeie 27,5" in Europa durchaus eine große Zukunft.


----------



## cleiende (14. Oktober 2012)

Palm Springs!


----------



## cyclery.de (15. Oktober 2012)

Hell yeah!


----------



## lyteka (15. Oktober 2012)

gt-heini schrieb:


> ...Dafür müsst Ihr aber jetzt alle sehr tapfer sein.
> Mein Neuerwerb ist ein Cannondale Scalpel 2...



  Nicht wirklich, oder?! 
Irgendwie ist mir die "GT-Welt" gerade etwas aus der Achse gerückt...
Na da, na da, wer weis, was jetzt noch alles so passiert.
Nee, nee du...


----------



## Manni1599 (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe auch schon mal eine Lefty fahren dürfen und kann mich Jörg nur anschließen, die Gabel ist mit das beste, was ich je gefahren habe. Wenn die im Aftermarket nicht so sauteuer wäre, würde ich die auch fahren.

Der Rest des Rades ist wie immer Geschmacksache. Meins ist es ehrlich gesagt nicht. 
Aber wenn wir alle immer nur die gleichen Räder fahren würden, wäre es doch langweilig. 

Übrigens wiegt mein RM Element aus 2006 mit XT, Reba und Fulcrum LRS auch nur knapp über 11 Kilo. Ist aber natürlich "nur" ein 26er....




Ich bin mal gespannt, für welches Rad sich Insa entscheidet.

Ich finde dieses ganz nett (wenn es denn kein GT, aber Fully und 29er sein soll):



(ausgeliehen bei LOCKE TIROL)


----------



## mountymaus (16. Oktober 2012)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt, für welches Rad sich Insa entscheidet.
> 
> Ich finde dieses ganz nett (wenn es denn kein GT, aber Fully und 29er sein soll):
> 
> ...




Ich weiß es noch nicht, ob es überhaupt ein 29er wird. 
Da ich so ein "Erdnuckel" bin. Das Cube ist zwar eins, das wurde aber bisher "nur" in "leichtem" Gelände bewegt. 
Mal sehen, wofür ich mich entscheide, es gibt viele schöne Bikes. Da bei den GT-Fullies die Flaschenhalter eher etwas doof angebracht sind, bzw. bei Carbon teilweise gar keine vorhanden sind... Mal sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (19. Oktober 2012)

da es hier wohl gerade um 29er fullies geht mal mein neuzugang:




mootoxz_20120923_11 von ver.sus auf Flickr




mootoxz_20120923_06 von ver.sus auf Flickr




mootoxz_20120923_09 von ver.sus auf Flickr




IMG_2056 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Oktober 2012)

Geniales Bike, geniale Fotos. Mehr davon bitte 

Warum hatteste die Airzound nicht am Rad? Kommt bestimmt gut in den Bergen


----------



## Kruko (19. Oktober 2012)

Dann musst du mal hier lesen.

Viele schöne 29'er im Einsatz

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=464451


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Oktober 2012)

Den Thread kenn ich. Dört könnte ich auch bald posten. Aber lieber im "Unsere GT's im Einsatz"


----------



## versus (19. Oktober 2012)

danke!

dann eben noch eins in eingesaut




20120902_altberg_06 von ver.sus auf Flickr

das rad fährt sich fantastisch. unglaublich was man mit einem 100mm fully und grossen rädern runterbrettern kann.


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Oktober 2012)

Eine winzig kleine Verbesserungsmöglichkeit: der Bremsadapter vorne würde in schwarz besser aussehen. Von Ashima gibts einen in leicht und schön. Oder Du lässt Dir den Hope Adapter einfach schwarz eloxieren.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (20. Oktober 2012)

keine Frage, geiles Bike, wie immer beim Volker...und ich stimme überein: mit 100-120 mm mit großen Rädern geht ordentlich was. Sowohl Uphill als auch Downhill, gell Jungs )))

aber sei mir nicht böse: ICH hätte lieber so ein Bike Revier zuhause

Mein Neid ist Dir sicher!

VG
peru


----------



## versus (20. Oktober 2012)

danke! da bin ich dir nicht böse, ich habe ja quasi beides ;-)

zumindest ist es wirklich nicht weit bis dahin.


----------



## cleiende (1. November 2012)

mehr demnächst


----------



## versus (1. November 2012)

oho! sehr schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (1. November 2012)

Ein Rocky...


----------



## TomBlom (10. November 2012)

In meiner pre-GT-oiden Phase bewegte ich dieses hier:


----------



## lyteka (10. November 2012)

Ja super, was für ein Bike.
Sorry, aber wer solch "Besonderheit" hier zeigt, muss das ab -
Ich finds zum :kotz:


----------



## ohneworte (10. November 2012)

lyteka schrieb:


> Ja super, was für ein Bike.
> Sorry, aber wer solch "Besonderheit" hier zeigt, muss das ab -
> Ich finds zum :kotz:



Ich denke das er damit gerechnet hat. Ich bin aber auch wieder mit einer neuen Ketzerei unterwegs:


----------



## LeFrankdrien (23. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

pünktlich zu Weihnachten ist auch wieder eine Ketzerei fertig geworden. Zumindest das Rückgrat. Sieht aus wie GT, ist ein peruccy..




Maßrahmen_1 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

Columbus Spirit, fillet brazed....

Allen ein erholsames und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest!

VG
peru


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Dezember 2012)

Gehört das nicht eher zu den billigen GT-Kopien? 

Spass beiseite, schönes Ding.


----------



## TomBlom (31. Dezember 2012)

lyteka schrieb:


> Ja super, was für ein Bike.
> Sorry, aber wer solch "Besonderheit" hier zeigt, muss das ab -
> Ich finds zum :kotz:



Du, zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo ich nichts anderes kannte, war ich zufrieden. Mit der Zeit steigen eben die Ansprüche.


----------



## versus (31. Dezember 2012)

peruccy? 

willst du da schon mehr darüber erzählen?


----------



## aggressor2 (31. Dezember 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (31. Dezember 2012)

Da steht defekt drauf, ab auf den Schrott damit 

Guten Rutsch


----------



## cyclery.de (1. Januar 2013)

Resteverwertung?
;-)


----------



## ohneworte (1. Januar 2013)

Ich habe hier noch eine neue Ketzerei.


----------



## MUD´doc (1. Januar 2013)

Ich find aggressor2-Kiste lecker. 
´ne Kampfsau und weg vom Mainstream


----------



## aggressor2 (4. Januar 2013)

das on one sollte ursprünglich nur billig sein. das hat geklappt und zu weihnachten gabs dann halt ein paar neue und bessere bzw breitere teile.
früher oder später gibts dann noch andere reifen. vielleicht ein anderes hinterrad oder nur ne neue nabe. lagerspiel...
die tolle bionicon führung hats vorgestern abend noch zerrissen, dank chainsuck.


----------



## mountymaus (12. Januar 2013)

Tja, dann werde ich auch mal wieder ketzern müssen...

Habe Mitte der Woche mein neues Gefährt abgeholt.






Weitere Hinweise folgen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (12. Januar 2013)

Mehr bitte


----------



## mountymaus (12. Januar 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Mehr bitte




Ich muss morgen mal ein paar Bilder machen


----------



## versus (12. Januar 2013)

abgeholt??? von der post nehme ich an, sonst wärt ihr doch vorbeigekommen, oder? ;-)


----------



## mountymaus (12. Januar 2013)

versus schrieb:


> abgeholt??? von der post nehme ich an, sonst wärt ihr doch vorbeigekommen, oder? ;-)





Psst...

In Kassel zusammenbauen lassen...

Aber wenn das eine Einladung ist...


----------



## versus (12. Januar 2013)

ich sag ja nix 

ihr seid jederzeit wieder willkommen!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (13. Januar 2013)

Radsport Bornmann....Cicli B?

Ist der Bestand um eins erhöht worden oder musste etwas weichen?

VG
peru


----------



## mountymaus (13. Januar 2013)

peru73 schrieb:


> Radsport Bornmann....Cicli B?
> 
> Ist der Bestand um eins erhöht worden oder musste etwas weichen?
> 
> ...





Radsport Bornmann ja, CicliB nein!!!!

Bestand erweitert...


----------



## cleiende (13. Januar 2013)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Radsport Bornmann ja



Wow, Respekt. Bei dem musste man zumindest früher als Kunde recht robust sein. Das war sogar mir zuviel.


----------



## mountymaus (13. Januar 2013)

cleiende schrieb:


> Wow, Respekt. Bei dem musste man zumindest früher als Kunde recht robust sein. Das war sogar mir zuviel.





Die Zeiten haben sich massiv geändert.

Im neuen Jahr wurden wir wirklich herzlich empfangen.


----------



## mountymaus (13. Januar 2013)

Weitere Bröckchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (13. Januar 2013)

Wir wollen keine Brocken, wir wollen das ganze Paket


----------



## mountymaus (13. Januar 2013)

Die letzte Brocke...


----------



## mountymaus (13. Januar 2013)

So, nun aber raus mit der Sprache...

Hilite, kommt aus der Schweiz...






Der Antrieb...






Federung vorn...






Als Ganzes!!!






Leicht sollte es werden, das ist es auch!!!

Der Spacerturm kommt noch weg, war nur zum Probieren. Gabelschaft wird noch gekürzt.


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Januar 2013)

Sieht gut aus. Wie leicht isses denn geworden?


----------



## mountymaus (13. Januar 2013)

Es wiegt 9,8 kg inkl. Pedale und Flaschenhalter mit Potential nach unten.


----------



## versus (13. Januar 2013)

das IST leicht!

glückwunsch.


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Januar 2013)

Das Gewicht ist top. Sind die Räder schon tubeless? Wenn nicht, umrüsten 

Bremse hätte ich eine Formula R1 genommen. Die sieht besser aus, ist leichter, und wahrscheinlich auch zuverlässiger. 

Auf jeden Fall ein nettes Bike.


----------



## mountymaus (13. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Komplimente.




TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das Gewicht ist top. Sind die Räder schon tubeless? Wenn nicht, umrüsten
> 
> Bremse hätte ich eine Formula R1 genommen. Die sieht besser aus, ist leichter, und wahrscheinlich auch zuverlässiger.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall ein nettes Bike.





Reifen sind nicht tubeless, mal sehen...

Bei der Bremse ist es so, dass ich keinen Komponentenmix haben wollte und wir hier die Avid Ersatzbremsbeläge liegen haben.


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Januar 2013)

Bau um auf tubeless. Du willst ne wieder was anderes fahren. Spart so nebenbei 150-200g, und das dort wo man es am meissten spürt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (13. Januar 2013)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Die Zeiten haben sich massiv geändert.
> 
> Im neuen Jahr wurden wir wirklich herzlich empfangen.



Macht ja auch nicht mehr der Alte!


----------



## Kruko (13. Januar 2013)

Bornmann Senior ist immer noch im Geschäft. Ich bzw. wir hatten nie Probleme mit ihm oder einen Angestellten. Ganz im Gegenteil. Wir sind immer vernünftig bedient worden.


----------



## Bruchpilot79 (24. Januar 2013)

Ich fahre noch ein Bulls Hardtail wenn es mal mit Familie auf Tour geht. Nix besonderes und eines Fotos in den heiligen GT-Hallen nicht würdig. 

Kurze Frage am Rande... Ein fast vollständiges GT ist euch in die Hände geraten. Lässt man sowas dann original oder begeht das Sakrileg und baut es sich nach seinen Wünschen um? (Details folgen wenn es in meinem Keller steht).


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Januar 2013)

Kommt auf Modell und Zustand an.


----------



## Bruchpilot79 (24. Januar 2013)

Den Bildern nach ist es ein Vantara (vermutlich 94 oder 95). 
Mehr kann ich derzeit nicht sagen, da es noch nicht hier ist.

IHateRain hat es im Youngtimer-Thread gefunden (bzw. in den Kleinanzeigen der Bucht).


----------



## cleiende (27. Januar 2013)

Irgendwann wird man diese Sorte als "road 29er" oder "slim 29er" wiedererfinden....





















Mehr dazu hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (27. Januar 2013)

Das Rocky ist sicher Geschmacksache. Meins isses nicht. Die hellen Räder lenken viel zu sehr vom sehr schönen Rahmen ab. Abgesehen davon isses sackschwer.


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2013)

Bei dem Rad kommt es wahrlich nicht auf das Gewicht an!


----------



## GT-Sassy (27. Januar 2013)

Ich find das Rocky schön









Und zum Gewicht, mit einen leichten Rad kann jeder schnell fahren.


----------



## Kruko (27. Januar 2013)

Prima Arbeit. Viel Spaß mit dem Rocky. Und wenn Du noch eine sehr gute Shimano 600-Kurbel suchst, dann schick mir mal eine PN.


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bei dem Rad kommt es wahrlich nicht auf das Gewicht an!



Aber auf den Aufbau. Der Rahmen gefällt mir sehr gut, garkeine Frage.


----------



## cleiende (27. Januar 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Aber auf den Aufbau. Der Rahmen gefÃ¤llt mir sehr gut, garkeine Frage.



Manchmal schaue ich mir BeitrÃ¤ge trotz Ignore-Funktion an. Ist ein Fehler. Also dann:
Rahmen, Gabel, Steuersatz und Innenlager 2,2kg. Wie willst Du denn da auf unter 8,5 kg kommen? Klar, unter Verwendung von massiv Geld und Carbon mag das gehen, evtl. noch eine frische Helium-FÃ¼llung fÃ¼r den "airtight" Rahmen und die SchlÃ¤uche.
FÃ¼r massiv Geld kann ich mir auch einen neuen Mittelklasse-Dackelschneider holen, der wiegt dann halt 8,4 kg bei â¬ 1600.
Das Rocky ist aber ein Mittelklasserad von 1997 mit damaligen Komponenten.

Klassiker bleibt Klassiker, gegen das Rocky in dem Zustand ist mein GT-Lotto Massenware und verschandeln dÃ¼rfen andere. In diesem Sinne


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Januar 2013)

Wenn Du keine Kritik abkannst, dann zeige Deine Räder nicht in einem öffentlichen Forum. Und wenn Du ein Problem mit mir hast, dann sprich Dich ruhig aus.

Meine Bemerkung bezüglich des Gewichtes ziehe ich zurück. 2.22 kg für das Set sind nicht schwer. Der Rahmen ist sehr schön. Die silbernen Felgen versauen die Optik. Punkt.


----------



## ohneworte (28. Januar 2013)

Die silbernen Felgen waren zu der Zeit aber "State of the Art"!


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Januar 2013)

Das mag sein. Aber da es eh zum fahren aufgebaut ist, und nicht time-correct...


----------



## Manni1599 (28. Januar 2013)

Ich mag das Rocky auch sehr gerne. Schwarze Felgen würden wahrscheinlich langweiliger wirken, ist aber nur meine Meinung. 
Und Plastikrenner mit 7 Kg kann mit passendem Geldbeutel jeder kaufen, aber stimmig aufbauen (zeitkorrekt oder nach eigener Vorstellung) nicht.

Bei mir wäre z.B. ganz sicher Campa zum Zuge gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (29. Januar 2013)

Hi,

soweit ich das verfolgen konnte, hat der Christoph das Turbo doch sowieso als Komplettrad erhalten und den Aufbau deswegen auch als (R)evision betitelt.

Von daher ist es eigentl. müßig über den Aufbau zu diskutieren, da er nur Kleinigkeiten gändert hat und ansonsten eben das Rad genauso wie erhalten auch behalten wollte.

Korrigier mich wenn ich falsch liege, Christoph.

Und genau das find ich an cleiendes Aufbauten immer so toll: er macht was aus dem Vorhandenen und weiß sich mit Hausmitteln zu helfen, um wieder was Ordentliches hinzustellen. Hat a bisserl was von Ossi Pragmatismus, und das mein ich POSITIV!!!

Und ja, Campa ist IMMER schicker als Shimano

VG
peru




TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das mag sein. Aber da es eh zum fahren aufgebaut ist, und nicht time-correct...


----------



## cleiende (29. Januar 2013)

peru73 schrieb:


> Von daher ist es eigentl. müßig über den Aufbau zu diskutieren, da er nur Kleinigkeiten gändert hat und ansonsten eben das Rad genauso wie erhalten auch behalten wollte.



Yep, genau. Und deshalb habe ich nur wenige Teile neu gekauft, nämlich diese:
_Die Teile haben immer noch die Hälfte vom Kaufpreis gekostet_

Vorbau	                Syncros Altura, schwarz matt, 80mm (NOS)
Lenker	                Syntace Racelite 7075, 26mm / 460mm
Lenkerband	                No-Name
Lenkerstopfen	        Mowa, rot und grün
Kurbelschrauben	        Tiso, Alu, rot
Kassette / Ritzelsatz	SRAM PG850 (12-13-15-17-19-21-23-26)
Schaltzüge	                Shimano, VA
Schaltzughüllen	         Jagwire Lex L3, weiß
Schaltzughüllen-Kappen	 Jagwire, rot
Bremszüge	                Shimano, VA
Bremszughüllen            Jagwire Cex, weiß
Bremszughüllen-Kappen Jagwire, rot
Flaschenhalter             Blackburn Competition Cage
Reifen vorne                Continental Grand 4000S, 25-622
Reifen hinten               Continental Grand 4000S, 25-622
Schläuche                   Specialized Turbo, 25-622 (48mm)
Felgenbänder               Schwalbe
Ventilkappen                Mowa, rot

Klar, der Jagwire, Tiso und Mowa "blingling"-Kram ist nicht time correct, ebenso die SRAM Kassette (< EUR 10 ) und der Lenker. Und bei den Reifen hätte ich auch Conti GP Classic in brownwall nehmen können.
Aber hey, ein wenig fürs Auge muss sein und das Rad wird gefahren werden - wenn ich denn dieses Jahr dazu kommen werde.


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Januar 2013)

Was würde denn ab Werk für ein Antrieb verbaut, Campa?


----------



## gtbiker (29. Januar 2013)

Schönes Rocky! 

Die PG850 ist so ein alltime undercover Teil, billig-leicht-haltbar-mit allen Ketten bis 11fach fahrbar. Mit Aluabschlussgebimmsel noch leichter. Aber warum 12 Zähnchen minimal und nicht 11?


----------



## cleiende (29. Januar 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Was würde denn ab Werk für ein Antrieb verbaut, Campa?



www.mtb-kataloge.de
dann Rocky Mountain
1997
1998

1997: offiziell nur als Rahmenset
1998: Ach, weisst Du was, schau doch mal selber nach. 

.


----------



## tofu1000 (2. Februar 2013)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> ...Aber der Mountainbikesektor bleibt sauber. (vorerst.....  Aber dazu vielleicht später mehr.)...



Noch eine Baustelle die hoffentlich irgendwann mal fahrbar wird:





Vielleicht als Schlingelspeeder mit Riemen!?!


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Februar 2013)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> ...Vielleicht als Schlingelspeeder mit Riemen!?!



Prima Idee. Wäre doch auch wie gemacht für eine Schweiss-Aktion mit echten Exzenter-Tretlager?


----------



## versus (9. Februar 2013)

ha, ich habe das cromega dx (als baustellenvelo 




alpinestars cromega dx von ver.sus auf Flickr




alpinestars cromega dx von ver.sus auf Flickr




alpinestars cromega dx von ver.sus auf Flickr




alpinestars cromega dx von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2013)

Alter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (9. Februar 2013)

Und ich hatte beide (LX + DX)
LX:



DX:


----------



## LeFrankdrien (10. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

da das GT CX1 außer Haus ist, hier der Crosser Ersatz, peruccy "Crossroads" . Einfach mit der Dose Klarlack drüber..ging einfach als gedacht, keinerlei Nase trotz guter Abdeckung, für ne So. Nachmittag-Aktion völlig ok..drangebaut was da war, bzw. was am CX1 war , neue selbst gebaute Räder mit 130mm Disc HR Nabe und fertig..

Leider gibt es mit den Bremsen Probleme, die Ausleger der Bremsbeläge stossen an den Adapter, deswegen wird die Scheibe nur zu 50% abgedeckt...da muss ich nochmal mit dem Schleifbock ran...und ich weiß warum ich vi Headsets nicht leiden kann. Das hier ist jetzt ein Frankenstein Headset mit teilweise uralten Teilen von irgendwelchen Ritchey Steuersätzen, damit das Ding dicht hält und ordentlich geklemmt wird. Na ja, wird hoffentlich halten...

Nach dem Abflexen von Canti Bosses und Cantigegenhalter wiegt der Rahmen so wie auf dem Bild 1469 g. Für nen Rahmen dieser Preisklasse ganz ordentlich...zumindest mal satte 200 g leichter als der CX1..

Der neue Rahmen war notwendig, weil das CX einfach zu lang ist, oder anders gesagt leider ein normale RR Geometrie aufweist. Das OR ist länger als das vom C Bike im Hintergrund. Damit folgt es leider dem Trend Crosser als SchlechtwetterRRäder zu konzipieren. Der neue hat 2,5 weniger OR Länge, in Verbindung mit dem Compact Lenker gehen die kniffligen Passagen bestimmt deutlich besser..


Wahrscheinlich werd ich dafür gesteinigt, aber ich überlege noch eine Vario Stütze mit 75mm Hub einzubauen, da bei manchen Passagen die Kronjuwelen schon leiden mussten...leider findet sich nix mehr gutes Gebrauchtes....




DSC00433 

VG
peru


----------



## TigersClaw (10. Februar 2013)

Gefällt mir. Vielleicht passend zur goldenen Sattelklemme noch goldene Spacer unterm Vorbau?


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2013)

Variostütze??? Jehova, Jehova!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (10. Februar 2013)

Es wird noch goldene Spanner geben, dass muss reichen...

Was Goldenes gibts demnächst....aber nen GT.....



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Gefällt mir. Vielleicht passend zur goldenen Sattelklemme noch goldene Spacer unterm Vorbau?


----------



## cleiende (11. Februar 2013)

peru73 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich werd ich dafür gesteinigt, aber ich überlege noch eine Vario Stütze mit 75mm Hub einzubauen, da bei manchen Passagen die Kronjuwelen schon leiden mussten...leider findet sich nix mehr gutes Gebrauchtes....



Suchst Du jetzt gebrauchte Kronjuwelen? Das wird schwer....

Wenn Du nen Satz güldene HOPE Spanner möchtest -> bitte PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (12. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Variostütze??? Jehova, Jehova!



peter! genaugenommen ist der sattelschnellspanner schon grund genug für das ein, oder andere kieselsteinchen. bei einer variostütze am crosser würde ich ungehemmt zu gröberen geschossen greifen!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (12. Februar 2013)

Ach wie ist das schön in diesem Forum)

....ja am Besten welche mit noch ordentlich Pulver drin))

Na funktioniert noch alles, die kann man sowieso durch nix ersetzen

Dank Dir fürs Angebot, aber die QR, die Du mal bekommen hast, gibts auch in gülden und sind scho bestellt...

VG
peru



cleiende schrieb:


> Suchst Du jetzt gebrauchte Kronjuwelen? Das wird schwer....
> 
> Wenn Du nen Satz güldene HOPE Spanner möchtest -> bitte PN


----------



## LeFrankdrien (12. Februar 2013)

Oh oh, da hab ich wohl nen wunden Punkt getroffen 

 Und dann auch noch Clincher und compact Lenker und Disc)

Das war einfach zuviel..


VG
peru




versus schrieb:


> peter! genaugenommen ist der sattelschnellspanner schon grund genug für das ein, oder andere kieselsteinchen. bei einer variostütze am crosser würde ich ungehemmt zu gröberen geschossen greifen!


----------



## versus (12. Februar 2013)

peru73 schrieb:


> Und dann auch noch Clincher und compact Lenker und Disc)



froglegs hast du noch vergessen 

im ernst: die variostützen sind am mtb schon optisch schwierig, aber am crosser fände ich die gruselig. ausserdem kannst du doch radfahren, wozu denn dann so ein ding montieren? tststs...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (12. Februar 2013)

na ja, am MTB werden sie scho wirklich inflationär verbaut...

War ja nur so ein Gedanke...fahr mit dem Crosser genau dieselben Strecken wie mit dem AM, und da stört der Sattel scho a bisserl am Gemächt

Aber vielleicht erledigt sich das ja mit dem kürzeren OR und dem compact Lenker....damit komm ich dann auch mit dem Arsch hinterm Sattel besser an die STI...

Vielleicht war das CX1 als Crosser schlicht nur zu groß...

Mal sehen..demnächst mehr, erst müssen mal die Bremsen passend gemacht werden..

VG
peru




versus schrieb:


> froglegs hast du noch vergessen
> 
> im ernst: die variostützen sind am mtb schon optisch schwierig, aber am crosser fände ich die gruselig. ausserdem kannst du doch radfahren, wozu denn dann so ein ding montieren? tststs...


----------



## Queristmehr (13. Februar 2013)

bin grade kurz vorm fertig werden. bin mal gespannt wie das eisenschwein sich fährt


----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. März 2013)

Hallo,

das letzte Mal sauber . Ab Morgen wird es beschmutzt. Die BB7 mussten doch auf Road umgebaut werden. Die BB7 MTB werden auch mit den Road "Bremskolben" nicht zu einer "Bremse", die mit RR STIs funktioniert, da nicht nur die Bresmkolben unterschiedlich sind, sondern auch die Vertiefungen im Bremssattel, die das Herausdrücken des Bresmkolbens verursachen.

Wenn man die Beläge so nah ran stellt, dass sie grad nicht schleifen ergibt sich jetzt wirklich ein harter Druckpunkt. Mal sehen wie sie mit meinen 95 kg zurechtkommen. Das Doppelmoppel Projekt ist allerdings auch schon angestossen...




DSC00437 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

....und hier die 130er Disc HR Nabe:




DSC00438 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

VG
peru


----------



## lyteka (4. März 2013)

Da "Ketzerei" hier ja nun zum "guten Ton" gehört, oute ich mich auch: 





Die Initialen passen zumindest noch...


----------



## Ketterechts (25. März 2013)

Ketzerei goes BIG - auch hier im Badischen 





Kona Satori 2012 - wie ausm Katalog - Gestern abgeholt und Heute schneits schon wieder - Dreckswetter


----------



## cleiende (25. März 2013)

Jetzt wankt die Phalanx aber ganz gewaltig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (25. März 2013)

In letzter Zeit wird ganz schön viel geketzert 

Nettes Kona, gefällt mir.


----------



## GT-Sassy (25. März 2013)

Ich hab auch "geketzert", mein diesjähriger Außendienstbegleiter:







Reifen werden aber noch vor den ersten Einsatz durch "Anti-Platt" Modelle getauscht!


----------



## versus (25. März 2013)

cleiende schrieb:


> Jetzt wankt die Phalanx aber ganz gewaltig.



gibt es denn noch eine 

oder anders gefragt: wieviele leute braucht es für eine phalanx 

schönes satori benjamin, du wirst es nicht bereuen


----------



## GTdanni (25. März 2013)

Seit langem mal wieder den Panzer bewegt.... 



 

Sollte manchem hier bekannt vorkommen (der Rahmen) 

Cu Danni


----------



## versus (25. März 2013)

aber hallo ! 

schön, dass der noch bewegt wird 

eine votec wollte ich da auch mal reinbauen.


----------



## Manni1599 (12. April 2013)

Nachdem ich lange mit mir gerungen habe, bin ich doch wieder fremdgegangen.
Ein 29er sollte es sein, am liebsten Stahl. Mag ich einfach. 
Lange gehofft, ein Kashmir zu finden, trotz des (für mich) furchtbaren Unterrohrs. Da ist aber zur Zeit wohl nichts zu machen.
Nach einer sehr angenehmen Probefahrt war dann schnell klar:

Fündig geworden bin ich bei COTIC.

Ein SOLARIS in Cyan in Grösse M









Fährt sich toll. Hätte ich (vor der Probefahrt) nicht gedacht.


----------



## TigersClaw (13. April 2013)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## downi (2. Mai 2013)

Nachdem ich an der Ostsee irgendwie mit einem MTB wenig glücklich wurde, habe ich mit nun ein Kona Sutra (52cm) von 2005 gebraucht geholt. 

Hat 310 Euro gekostet und es wurden noch Teile für knapp 90 Euro gespendet. Mit gefällts erstmal so als Urban-/Tour-/Cross-/Fitness-/City-Flitzer. 

Ein späterer Aufbau mit Schutzblechen, Lowrider und Gepäckträger  sowie Rennradlenker ist geplant.


----------



## GT-Sassy (28. Juni 2013)

Ich trau mich ja kaum meine neue Ketzerei hier zu zeigen, aber um direkten Vergleich zu den 86 Timberline war GT ganz weit vorn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gt84 (30. Juni 2013)

schicke Räder! Das ist meins:


----------



## cleiende (30. Juni 2013)

Dafür und für ein Raleigh Team in 753er Rohr mit einer kompletten DA könnte ich noch schwach werden.


----------



## TigersClaw (9. August 2013)

Neue alte Ketzerei:


----------



## LeFrankdrien (29. August 2013)

Hi zusammen,

wenn ihr schon anfangt Euren alten Krempel hier zu posten, dann leg ich halt auch mal nach:

Pinarello Prestige S aus Columbus KL Geröhr




DSC00540 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

Campa Ausfaller und die Kette überseht ihr mal bitte)




DSC00572 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

All that counts is panto...




DSC00573 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




DSC00570 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

Sattelstütze und NOS Superleggera, war so auch am original Rad 19824-1984




DSC00567 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




DSC00566 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




DSC00563 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




DSC00556 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




DSC00551 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

Züge komplett innenverlegt, auch im Oberrohr und durch das Tretlager hindurch, direkt ins Sitzrohr und die Kettenstrebe




DSC00563 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

Das Lenkerband Leckerli (Cinelli Imperial aus Leder) kommt die Tage noch dran, denn die Bremshebel verursachen so schon nach 2 m Schmerzen...mal sehen in welcher Position die enden.

Guts Nächtle

peru


----------



## TigersClaw (29. August 2013)

Saustarkes Teil. Sowas schwebt mir auch noch vor.


----------



## tofu1000 (29. August 2013)

peru73 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Pinarello Prestige S aus Columbus KL Geröhr
> 
> ...



Peter, wie sagt man bei euch?! Ä Draum! Ich liebe diese Details! Die Muffen, die Zugverlegung, die Prägungen... 

Meine einzige (bisher fahrbare) Ketzerei hat heute endlich neue Schuhe bekommen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (30. August 2013)

@peru73

Tausend Mal besser als der Rotz den ich damals abgeholt habe!
Und selten wegen der innenverlegten Züge, ich habe früher ceht viele Pinarellos gesehen. Fuhr damal ein Zeus.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (30. August 2013)

Hi zusammen,

ja, das Pinarello ist natürlich ein anderes Kaliber als ein Mittelklasse Moser Rahmen mit verranzter Müll Ausstattung)

Aber da der Moser Rahmen an sich relativ gut gemacht ist und mit knapp 1900 g auch eigentlich relativ leicht, wird er komplett restauriert und mit der - für MICH- schönsten klassischen Shimano Gruppe, der 600 Arabesque ausgestattet. 

Das Schöne am Pinarello ist halt, das es zwar noch gut erhalten, aber eben doch schon seine Kampfspuren hat. Dieses neumodische Aufpolieren vor allem der alten Campa Gruppen geht mir nämlich ziemlich auf den Keks..ganz NOS gefällt mir einfach nicht so gut, a bisserl Patina muss sein..mal sehen wie es sich bei der L'eroica schlägt...

VG

peru


----------



## versus (30. August 2013)

sehr schön peter! dann heisst es jetzt nur noch: wolltrikot kaufen und...




eroica 2012_tour 35 von ver.sus auf Flickr




eroica 2012_tour 34 von ver.sus auf Flickr

.-)


----------



## LeFrankdrien (18. September 2013)

Hi zusammen,

da die alten connections noch ganz gut funktionieren, hab ich die Gelegenheit genutzt, die Weiterbildung in KO mit einer Abholung zu verbinden:




DSC00574 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

Trotz des geringen Alters hat es schon schon a bisserl was mitgemacht: Sturz im groben Schotter, auf der Autobahn halb vom Heckträger runtergeflogen und trotzdem noch recht gut in Schuß

Der Rahmen bekommt die Super Record ti und die R-Sys SLR vom alten Ultimate AL und die Anbauteile vom SLX kommen wohl an den Mass Stahlrahmen (im Hintergrund,ebenfalls in KO in Empfang genommen) oder an das Edge ti, oder an einen der Lotto Rahmen.

Im direkten Vergleich Ultimate AL zu CF SLX ist wirklich nochmal eine Steigerung in Sachen Steifigkeit spürbar. Aber auch der Komfort ist spürbar erhöht worden, alleine die VCLS Stütze 2.0 ist echt ein Komfortwunder. Bestätigt wurde ich wieder mal als Campagnolo Fan. Die Shimano Teile sind ergonomisch deutlich hinter den Campa Teilen anzusiedeln. Auch die langen Leerwege beim Schalten können mich nicht begeistern, obwohl natürlich alles top funzt, wie bei Shimano gewohnt.

Immer weider spannend finde ich das Thema Ergonomie. Obwohl deutlich gestreckter als das alte Ultimate sitzt man komfortabler, zumindest nach meinem Empfinden.

Viele Grüße

peru


----------



## cleiende (18. September 2013)

Dafür musst Du echt in Weihwasser baden. Egal wie attraktiv das finanziell war.


----------



## TigersClaw (18. September 2013)

GT hat halt nix konkurrenzfähiges in der Klasse. Aus dem Grund fahre ich Storck:


----------



## LeFrankdrien (19. September 2013)

Hi zusammen

Da müsst ich aber schon Schwimmhäute zwischen den Fingern haben, weil RR fahr ich ausschließlich Canyon, da GT mir mit den Geos nicht entegenkommt. Quadratische Rahmen passen einfach nicht, OR zu kurz, oder SR zu lang.

Hab auch lange nach nem Corsa one gesucht und hab nix gefunden, was einigermaßen stressfrei zu besorgen war. Und dann fährste immer noch mit ner Tiagra durch die Gegend. Für mich alleine schon aufgrund der restlichen tollen Anmutung des Rades ein absolutes Nogo. Und auf nen Gruppenkauf zum Preis des Gesamtrades hab ich einfach keinen Bock mehr. Ja, und ein sautereues GT Plastikrad mit 1 kg Übergewicht kauft auch der treueste Fan nicht....wenn GT nicht endlich dazulernt und die Gewichte runter und die Ausstattung hochfährt, dann bleibt das auch so für alle Zeiten.

Dann ists ja auch so, dass der Produktmanager für RR von Canyon ein Kumpel von mir ist, zu dem ich einfach sehr viel Vetrauen habe. Der lebt Radsport wirklich, fährt seine eigenen Räder wirklich ausgiebig und hat einfach nen Plan samt umfangreicher Rennerfahrung! Ich weiß, wieviel Hirnschmalz in die Geo des Rahmens und den Faserbelegungsplan geflossen ist und bin schlicht und einfach überzeugt vom Produkt. Spätestens seit den ausgiebigen Testfahrten seines CF SLX mit DA Di2 und den 2014ern Firecrests im Trainingslager auf Malle stand der Entschluss. Eigentlich sollte es ja das CF SL werden (das silber ist göttlich), da ursprünglich nur 100 g Differenz sein sollten, allerdings sinds ja jetzt völlig inakzeptable 200 g geworden ))) Und da Gewichstverlust im Lastenheft stand, blieb halt nur SLX.

Hab ich mich grad gerechtfertigt?????

VG
peru



cleiende schrieb:


> Dafür musst Du echt in Weihwasser baden. Egal wie attraktiv das finanziell war.


----------



## TigersClaw (30. September 2013)

Inspiriert von Gerrits Virage, ein superbilliger Astro Rahmen von eBay, eine Kinesis Crosswind, der Rest aus der Restekiste:


----------



## CubeAMSComp2005 (11. Oktober 2013)

Joah, da hier auch ein Plätzchen für uns Fremdgeher ist, nochmal mein heimlicher Stolz: (neulich schon unter den "Rennern" gepostet)






Neuer Plan: Fixie mit Carbon-Belt ... daher kommt das für mich etwas über-ausgestattete Projekt wieder wech. Schade eigentlich, aber ein drittes Rad wäre zuviel des Guten.

MfG.


----------



## mountymaus (11. Oktober 2013)

Mit der Ketzerei in Riva del Garda unterwegs...

Nebel, Nebel und nochmals Nebel. Eine Nebelschlussleuchte wäre von Vorteil gewesen...
Auf zum Monte Velo...






Abfahrt von Santa Barbara nach Nago und weiter nach Torbole zu Mecki's, ein alkoholfreies Hefeweizen genießen...






So, fertig für Riva del Garda bei Nacht!!!










Kurz vor Pregasina...






Leider war die Woche zu kurz...
Bis nächstes Jahr, würde ich mal sagen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (11. Oktober 2013)

CubeAMSComp2005 schrieb:


> Joah, da hier auch ein Plätzchen für uns Fremdgeher ist, nochmal mein heimlicher Stolz: (neulich schon unter den "Rennern" gepostet)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nettes Teil.


----------



## Queristmehr (11. Oktober 2013)

dann will ich auch mal! hier mein wuthocker.......






das teil macht ultra viel spass! vorallem bergab!


----------



## moped-tobias (13. Oktober 2013)

Für die Kneipe & zurück ;-)


----------



## Deleted 112231 (14. Oktober 2013)

CubeAMSComp2005 schrieb:


> [...]aber ein drittes Rad wäre zuviel des Guten.
> 
> MfG.



hehe, so weit wäre ich auch gerne wieder. 

überlege immer wieder meinen Fuhrpark zu reduzieren, GT ZR1.0 und GT Talera reichen mir zum Fahren völlig.

...da wäre dann aber die Klassikschrottmühle, hängt zuviel Geschichte drann um es zu verschleudern





...Starrgang macht Spaß, auf die gelegentliche Fixierunde will ich nicht verzichten





...SSP MTB Resteschlampe





... billige Schepperbude zum Runterrumpeln. Zusammengeschustert für die üblen Trails.





Ein Crosser fehlt da noch, Aber wer soll die ganzen Kisten fahren.


----------



## cleiende (14. Oktober 2013)

Mein Limit: Sieben. für jeden Wochentag eines. Ist eh schon schwer zu verargumentieren, ich sieben, drei Söhne mit je zwei Rädern....

Andererseits, sowas findet auch Chefin schön:


----------



## Manni1599 (15. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schönes Turbo, Christoph!

Ich hab ja auch etwas aus gleichem Hause, für die etwas gröbere Gangart:



Herbstzeit ist Crosserzeit!


----------



## pefT3 (15. Oktober 2013)

cleiende schrieb:


> Mein Limit: Sieben. für jeden Wochentag eines. Ist eh schon schwer zu verargumentieren, ich sieben, drei Söhne mit je zwei Rädern....
> 
> Andererseits, sowas findet auch Chefin schön:



Sowas Feines fahr ich auch.


----------



## cleiende (15. Oktober 2013)

@Manni1599



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Turbo, Christoph!
> 
> Ich hab ja auch etwas aus gleichem Hause, für die etwas gröbere Gangart:
> ....
> Herbstzeit ist Crosserzeit!



Das gibt es doch auch was von GT.....ZRX oder so.....





Crosserzeit - schön wärs


----------



## Manni1599 (15. Oktober 2013)

AUA!!!!

Auch das zweite Turbo ist sehr schön!

GT hatte ich seinerzeit gesucht, dann kam das Solo dazwischen und ich konnte nicht anders.....
2009er Teamrahmen, Discfähig
werde ich auch nicht mehr hergeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (24. Oktober 2013)

Männer, ich gestehe es, ich bin fremdgegangen, aber der Moritz findet es wirklich gut. Und glaubt mir, ich habe mir oft die Hände waschen müssen (Insider wissen was jetzt kommt)









Oh Gott!















hat er wirklich?

















Die Phalanx wankt!


In den Herbstferien sind Moritz und ich fertiggeworden, einzig der Kettenstrebenschutz fehlt noch.
Werkzeugtasche und Inhalt sowie Luftpumpe werden unterm Weihnachtsbaum liegen.































Wegen der Spacer und der "Wäscheleinen" macht Euch keine Gedanken. Der Besitzer ist derzeit 13 Jahre alt und 176cm groß, sein älterer Bruder ist 188cm groß, ist alles sozusagen auf Zuwachs montiert.






Ich geh mir jetzt mal die Hände waschen!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. Oktober 2013)

....also K-Bikes haben ja schon ne Daseinsberechtigung, nur der völlig überzogene Hype nervt....

Mir ist klar warum Du das so aufgebaut hast, aber willst Du den Spacerturm wirklich so belassen?

Da stehen jetzt die Kronjuwelen gegen die spätere Verwendung in nem größeren Rahmen....die Kronjuwelen- egal von wem- wären mir wichtiger.

Ansonsten find ichs gelungen. Die Kurbel is ne KOCMO oder hab ich was überlesen?

Wie gehts der Hand?

VG
peru




			
				cleiende;
[URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1499534" schrieb:
			
		

> [/url]


----------



## versus (24. Oktober 2013)

yep, der gary konnte es schon auch


----------



## Kruko (24. Oktober 2013)

peru73 schrieb:


> Die Kurbel is ne KOCMO oder hab ich was überlesen?



Kurbel ist eine polierte Race Face Turbine.



peru73 schrieb:


> Wie gehts der Hand?


Würde mich auch interessieren.

Ja der andere Gary konnte auch schon wirkliche schicke Rahmen bauen.

Viel Spaß wünsche ich dem Junior. 

 @versus

Immer wieder nett anzuschauen


----------



## GTdanni (24. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal mein Alltagsrennrad. (mein KLEIN ist noch nicht fertig) 





Cu Danni


----------



## LeFrankdrien (25. Oktober 2013)

Man sieht: die Zeiten, in denen ihr nüscht hattet sind vorbei!

Für den Einsatzzweck stimmig und solide aufgebaut, man erkennt den Fahrensmann!

Viel Spaß damit!

peru




GTdanni schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Alltagsrennrad. (mein KLEIN ist noch nicht fertig)
> 
> http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/p/313764
> 
> Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (25. Oktober 2013)

peru73 schrieb:


> Da stehen jetzt die Kronjuwelen gegen die spätere Verwendung in nem größeren Rahmen....die Kronjuwelen- egal von wem- wären mir wichtiger.
> 
> Ansonsten find ichs gelungen. Die Kurbel is ne KOCMO oder hab ich was überlesen?
> 
> ...



Der Fahrer ist so ein Chaot, der ist auch schonmal im Tran durch eine Glastür gelaufen. Da mache ich mir um die Kronjuwelen keine Gedanken.
Ich weiss daß man einer Gabel nicht mehr als 4cm Spacer zumuten soll, aber das das Ganze bleibt erstmal ungekürzt bis der Bub ausgewachsen ist. Und sollte er größer als sein älterer Bruder werden brauch ich nochmal einen Rahmen und da kann das Steuerrohr ja auch länger sein. Du weisst ja: "Kürzen geht immer, Verlängern nimmer". 

Also alles mit Bedacht und der Hoffnung daß die Kronjuwelen nicht als Airbags herhalten müssen.

Sein Zwillingsbruder bekommt aber wieder ein Rad vom richtigen Gary.

 @versus
Immer wenn ich das Quantum sehe muss ich dagegen ankämpfen auch so eins zu erwerben. Ich warte bis mindestens die 5 bei mir vorne steht und werde dann irgendwann einen Carbonrenner mit Scheibenbremsen kaufen, einmal im Leben muss ich ja auch mal was Aktuelles unterm Hintern haben.


----------



## versus (25. Oktober 2013)

cleiende schrieb:


> Ich warte bis mindestens die 5 bei mir vorne steht und werde dann irgendwann einen Carbonrenner mit Scheibenbremsen kaufen, einmal im Leben muss ich ja auch mal was Aktuelles unterm Hintern haben.



scheibe am renner ist sicher top, aber muss es denn auch gleich carbon sein? für den 5er wäre was schniekes aus stahl, oder ti doch genau richtig!


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Oktober 2013)

Was spricht gegen Carbon? Ich finde es ist das perfekte Rahmenmaterial.


----------



## versus (27. Oktober 2013)

kauf dir carbon, ist ein super material. es soll sehr leicht und steif sein und man kann die dollsten formen daraus machen...


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Oktober 2013)

Öhm danke nein. Ich habe schon drei Plastebikes. Das nächste Rad wird aus Alu sein und es wird wieder eine Ketzerei sein


----------



## LeFrankdrien (3. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß, es warten alle auf das JSP Bike, aber RR ist mir im Augenblick wichtiger....

Hier also das neue "Frankonian All Black":




DSC00632 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

Alle roten Kleber mit schwarzen Schriftzügen überklebt ("SLX"+Innenseiten Kettenstreben+Innenseiten Gabel+ Unterrohr Unterseite), Super Record Ti drangebaut, R-Sys SLR dran, engage Lenker und Sattelstütze dran, am 4-Axis die Kleber mit MEK abgerubbelt, und fertig.

Ob die engage Stütze dranbleibt wird sich zeigen, das Einstellen ist ja ne elendige Fummelei, da man mit ner ellenlangen Verlängerung durch die komplette Stütze muss, um an die vordere Einstellschraube zu kommen. Die Alternativen sind VCLS 1.0 oder 2.0, mal sehen was dran kommt. Letztlich auch eine Frage, wo wir beim Gewicht rauskommen. Wenn es eh deutlich >6 kg kommt, dann bau ich die VCLS 2.0 sicher wieder ein.

Und nun is die Ultegra Gruppe endlich fürs Stradale FE frei, der Mavic SlS LRS fürs ZR 1.0 und der LRS vom ZR 1.0 wiederum fürs Stradale FE.

Hier nochmal im original Trimm:




DSC00574 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

Demnächst also mehr....

Schönen Abend noch!

VG
peru


----------



## GTdanni (4. November 2013)

Geiles Rad (auch wenn es ein C..... ist) 

Heute fing ja der Winterpokal an und ich war erst zu Hause als es dunkel war. 

















Kein Problem aber........... 



 



Diamant Bahnrad BJ 1982 



 


Cu Danni


----------



## versus (4. November 2013)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Cu Danni



wasn das rechts da?


----------



## Kruko (4. November 2013)

versus schrieb:


> wasn das rechts da?



Ein schnödes Klein mit einer vernünftigen Gabel


----------



## GTdanni (4. November 2013)

KLEIN Edge ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (4. November 2013)

GTdanni schrieb:


> KLEIN Edge ......


Hände waschen !


----------



## LeFrankdrien (5. November 2013)

....und die Beine, sind ja ganz braune Stellen dran!!!

Ich glaub beim nächsten GT Treffen gibt es eine rituelle Waschung!

Schickes Bahnrad!!

VG
peru


----------



## GTdanni (5. November 2013)

Heute war ich damit auf der Rolle. 

Cu Danni


----------



## GTdanni (5. November 2013)

Manchmal gehts auch mit sowas auf die (Kopfsteinpflaster) Straße. 



 






Cu Danni


----------



## TigersClaw (5. November 2013)

Geniale Teile, Danni. Mein Diamant muss wieder gehen. Ist doch nicht so meins.


----------



## matthias,wandel (18. November 2013)

Ketzmachine

Komplett Fahrfertig 7,8Kg


----------



## aggressor2 (18. November 2013)

wenn du noch 500g sparst, hab ich doppelt so viel.


----------



## matthias,wandel (19. November 2013)

Wenn ich statt der 500g schweren X-King die KOJAK von Schwalbe montiere in 1,0 Grösses ist das kein Ding. Der Sattel wiegt ja auch noch 220g, ein Tune Komm-Vor macht nur noch 80g. Ist dann aber auch nur noch Carbon mit ein bisschen Leder.


----------



## versus (27. November 2013)

matthias schrieb:


> Ketzmachine



ziemlich zusammengewürfelter haufen. über die die "umgebung" hülle ich mal den mantel des schweigens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (21. Dezember 2013)




----------



## LeFrankdrien (22. Dezember 2013)

Hey Danni,

bist ja richtig Schicki-micki mit Deinen weißen Samba Dappen im Dreck

Die Haltung is noch weng verkrampft, aber das rechnen wir mal der Kälte zu )

Schickes Action Pic!!

Cheers

peru




GTdanni schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 264469


----------



## h0rst99 (17. Januar 2014)

... ich hab's getan ...


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Januar 2014)

Saustark. Ich überlege auch zu tauschen. Nochmal gut 800g beim Hardtail weg.


----------



## h0rst99 (18. Januar 2014)

Bei mir sind es glatte 1,5 kg!


----------



## Kruko (19. Januar 2014)

Mal ein wenig bei Tune eingekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (1. Februar 2014)

Heute mal wieder das kleine Schwarze ausgeführt .





Wollte mir ja eigentlich vor zwei Wochen ein neues 29er Zaskar holen , muss aber ehrlich gestehen , dass sich bei der Probefahrt einfach kein Hallo Effekt ergeben hat ( ganz anderst das Cannondale , das ich kurz mal zum Vergleich gefahren bin ) . Also bleibt es vorerst beim 26" Hardtail - egal ob Kona oder GT


----------



## TigersClaw (22. März 2014)

Done: 





14.88 kg


----------



## cyclery.de (22. März 2014)

Schick, schick ... muss ich schon sagen 
Größer gibt es den Rahmen nicht? Stützenausfahrmaß sieht es schon recht extrem aus.


----------



## TigersClaw (22. März 2014)

Grösser gibs den nicht, aber er passt so. Ich hab wohl lange Beine 

Die Stütze wird noch getauscht gegen eine mit mehr Hub. Entweder ne 150er Lev, oder ne 170er Moveloc. Eine Reverb Stealth geht leider nicht, die wäre mir am liebsten.

Der Spacerturm verschwindet noch. Die massive Sattelklemme tausche ich gegen eine Procraft Carbon Klemmschelle, die hat am Carbine auch gute Dienste geleistet.


----------



## mountymaus (22. März 2014)

Hm, ich finde die Proportionen passen gar nicht...


----------



## h0rst99 (22. März 2014)

.. das liegt vllt an den ungewohnten 26" Rädern


----------



## TigersClaw (22. März 2014)

In dem Bereich gibt es nur 26er ;-)


----------



## h0rst99 (22. März 2014)

Ahh... okay


----------



## GT-Sassy (22. März 2014)

Bis auf das der Sattel zu hoch und der Lenker zu niedrig ist, ist es ein schönes Poserbike


----------



## TigersClaw (22. März 2014)

Der Sattel ist absenkbar. Und ein bisschen Posing muss sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani.r (24. März 2014)

@TigersClaw Sehr schönes Uzzi.
Hast schon mal die Neuen (Force) von GT probiert? 

Zur Zeit habe ich auch noch ein Santa Cruz Solo C. Wird sich sicher bald ändern und gegen ein GT Sensor Carbon getauscht werden. Bin erst wieder am WE damit kurz gefahren. 

Was GT dieses Jahr mit dem Sensor und Force geschafft hat, ist echt der Hammer. 

Die Teile von dem SC müssten dann aber mit ins Sensor ;-))


----------



## TigersClaw (24. März 2014)

Die neuen GTs konnte ich noch nicht testen. Aber da GT nicht zum Uzzi vergleichbares hat, kams eh nicht in Frage ;-)


----------



## TigersClaw (4. August 2014)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> ... ich hab's getan ...



Ich auch. Es ist aber noch im Aufbau:





Das Scale wird mein Zaskar ersetzen. Und da ich dann kein GT mehr habe, verabschiede ich mich aus dem GT Forum 

Horst, Du hast es auch ohne Umwerfer aufgebaut oder? Wie hast Du den Zug-Eingang oben am Steuerkopf verschlossen? Ich möchte da nicht den Rahmen voll Wasser haben


----------



## h0rst99 (4. August 2014)

Hey, schickes Bike 

Ich habe das Loch oben gar nicht verschlossen. Der Rahmen hat aber unten am Tretlager noch Öffnungen, aus denen das Wasser wohl auch wieder rauslaufen kann.

Habe mir darüber - ehrlich gesagt - bisher noch gar keine Gedanken drüber gemacht. Danke für den Hinweis 

Du kannst mich gern über Deine Lösung(en) auf dem Laufenden halten, mir fiele da spontan nur Acryl oder Silikon ein ....


----------



## TigersClaw (4. August 2014)

Verkleben möchte ich es nicht unbedingt. Ich dachte eher an einen Gummistopfen.


----------



## h0rst99 (4. August 2014)

Naja, Acryl bekommt man wohl schon wieder rausgepipelt... ist aber auch eher unschön, das stimmt.


----------



## aggressor2 (5. August 2014)

ich hab mein zaskar auch ausgemustert. hinten 26" und alurahmen war mir dann doch zu doof. hab dafür ein genesis fortitude erstanden.
das zaskar kriegt seine letzte chance als stadt- und arbeitswegfahrrad. wenn es mich auch da nich zufriedenstellt is der rahmen offiziell scheiße.

genesis:


----------



## TigersClaw (5. August 2014)

Das Carbon Zaskar ist auch nicht doll gewesen. Optisch echt nett, aber technisch unterste Schublade. Der Rahmen ist extrem weich und flext im Hinterbau wie sonstwas. Der Scale Rahmen ist erstens schonmal ein halbes kg leichter und trotzdem steifer.


----------



## aggressor2 (5. August 2014)

ich hab bei meinem alu-zaskar angst gekriegt, als ich gesehen hab wie doll sich die sitzstrebe bewegt, wenn man bremst. ich war auch immer wieder überrascht, dass sich mein 94er karakoram aus true temper gtx im antritt wesentlich steifer anfühlt, als das zaskar mit fast gleichem antrieb.
und wirklich bequem war es nie.

mal sehen, wie es aussieht, wenn schmale 28" pellen drinstecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (6. August 2014)

Endlich mal wieder auf dem generalüberholten roten Blitz geritten!


----------



## TigersClaw (6. August 2014)

Schönes Ding ;-)


----------



## versus (7. August 2014)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder auf dem generalüberholten roten Blitz geritten!



vor dem treffen nochmal kondition bolzen, was? ;-)

schönes rad. damit wärst du glatt eroica-kompatibel 




eroica 2012_tour 33 by ver.sus, on Flickr


----------



## tofu1000 (7. August 2014)

Über meine Kondition möchte ich bitte nicht sprechen... 

Ob ich es wäre, würde ich bezweifeln, aber das Rad wäre es auf jeden Fall. (1982 Mairag *** swiss hand-made in Ebnat-Kappel. Gibt sicher schönere, besonderere... Aber mir gefällts. Und ein ****-Modell wartet noch auf den Aufbau.)


----------



## versus (7. August 2014)

mit den alten göppeln und der geometrie ist es eh ein spezielles vergnügen (also zumindest mit meinem gitane). auf den toskanischen hügeln und den strade bianca muss man einfach stoisch weitertreten und an den verpflegungsstationen immer etwas chianti und coppa nachfüllen


----------



## versus (20. August 2014)

IF ti deluxe 650b 

zollikerberg




forchdenkmal












das ganze ist jetzt nah an fertig. die reifen werden noch gegen was gröberes von conti getauscht und es kommt noch eine 27.5" fox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. August 2014)

Ja, IF baut scho tolle Sachen. Schönes Radl!!!

*ABER: DAS setzt sich nicht durch *



versus schrieb:


> IF ti deluxe 650b
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## versus (21. August 2014)

da bin ich wohl schon wieder einem marketing-gag aufgesessen 

zur not stelle ich es dann in die ecke mit den ganzen 29ern.


----------



## Ketterechts (24. August 2014)

Oh das IF ist ja mal klasse - sehr lecker und mit den 650B sieht das auch so a bissl Trecker mässig aus - I like it .

Da kann ich nicht ganz mithalten , aber nachdem es beim Treffen den gesuchten Vorbau gab , hab ich mal ein Bild von meinem Im-Ort-zum-Bäcker-und-Schwimmbad Rad gemacht .


----------



## TigersClaw (28. August 2014)

Gestern durfte es an die Sonne:





Möchte jemand ein fast komplettes 2013er Zaskar Carbon Pro 9r kaufen? ;-)


----------



## der_ulmer (2. September 2014)

Tach auch zusammen!

Weils grad so schön passt, hier mal ne Ketzerei meinerseits ...

95er Rocky Mountain Equipe auf der Jungfernfahrt






Und gestern gegen 9:00 Uhr auf dem Pfitscher Joch:





Den ersten Schnee(-sturm) haben wir damit für diese Saison auch gesehen ... ;-)

Grüßle allerseits!


----------



## versus (2. September 2014)

der_ulmer schrieb:


> Und gestern gegen 9:00 Uhr auf dem Pfitscher Joch:
> 
> Den ersten Schnee(-sturm) haben wir damit für diese Saison auch gesehen ... ;-)



ach du sch...! ich wollte heute auch nochmal in die berge, habe aber gestern auch von ähnlichem erzählt bekommen.

schönes rad!


----------



## Ketterechts (1. Oktober 2014)

Schnee ist bei uns noch keiner gefallen , aber auch bei mir ist eine neue Ketzerei gelandet .





Eigentlich wollte ich nie ein Trekkingrad , aber der Zustand ist einfach traumhaft . Im Gegenzug werde ich das Legacy wieder abgeben - Haste noch Interesse Toni ?


----------



## cyclery.de (19. Oktober 2014)

Der Große ketzt auch schon.


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Oktober 2014)

Welches Cdale ist das? Die Fotos sind saucool


----------



## cyclery.de (20. Oktober 2014)

Ist ein Trail 20 (Boys) Single Speed. 
Beim GT Aggressor 20 hatte mich die Schaltung (und teilweise Federgabel) abgeschreckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (21. Dezember 2014)

Meine neue alte Ketzerei, 1983 Schwinn KingSting. Ein 26" BMX Cruiser


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Dezember 2014)

Schönes Ding


----------



## h0rst99 (21. Dezember 2014)

Ja!


----------



## versus (31. Dezember 2014)

gehören tut es mir nicht, aber gefahren habe ich es gestern - surly krampus (29+)
trotz der vergleichsweise schmalen reifen (also verglichen mit den mitfahrern) geht das echt gut im schnee 




DSCN8359 by singlestoph, on Flickr




DSCN8434 by singlestoph, on Flickr




DSCN8439 by singlestoph, on Flickr




DSCN8432 by singlestoph, on Flickr

fotos geklaut von singlestoph


----------



## Ketterechts (31. Dezember 2014)

Heidenei
Fremdmarke - 29" - Fatbike , viel mehr Jehova geht ja garnicht - ach doch Plaste als Rahmenmaterial

So´n Fatbike würde ich ja auch mal gerne proberollen - kann mir nicht vorstellen , dass sich solche Monsterreifen mit reiner Pedalkraft bewegen lassen .


----------



## versus (31. Dezember 2014)

geht schon. bergauf ist es halt schon recht anstrengend. ob das nur an den reifen, oder auch am schnee liegt, weiss ich nicht ;-)


----------



## Manni1599 (7. Januar 2015)

Moin! 
Ich bin auch wieder der Ketzerei anheim gefallen. 
Ein 29er Trailbike, voll gefedert. Diesmal ist es ein KONA SATORI geworden. 130 mm hinten und 110-140 mm vorne, mit FOX 34 CTD TALAS, XT 3/10, HOPE MOTO 203/203 mm, HOPE PRO2 EVO mit ZTR ARCH EX und CONTI X-KING 2.4 usw.
Anhang anzeigen 348691 
In den nächsten Tagen folgen noch bessere Fotos.... 
Grüße aus Escheburg!


----------



## Manni1599 (7. Januar 2015)

Das isses.....


----------



## Kruko (7. Januar 2015)

Fehlen halt ein paar Buchstaben. Wir wünschen viel Spaß damit. 


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (8. Januar 2015)

Und ich dachte immer daß mein Keller voll das Chaos ist, jetzt bin ich beruhigt.


----------



## Manni1599 (8. Januar 2015)

Ja, im Moment voll das Chaos, aber nicht mehr lange.


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Januar 2015)

Und das weisse Avalanche hinten in der Ecke, ich seh es genau!


----------



## versus (8. Januar 2015)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Fehlen halt ein paar Buchstaben.


 checks nicht.

@Manni: viel spass damit. ein freund hat das auch und ist recht angetan!


----------



## Manni1599 (8. Januar 2015)

Volker: geklärt!

Alex: PFUI!


Bis jetzt bin ich erst so eine Stunde lang durchs Dorf gerollt, dass war schon mal sehr sehr gut.... 
Ich hoffe das ich am Wochenende mal ein trockenes Stündchen finden kann.


----------



## versus (8. Januar 2015)

danke, gt-heini hat mich schon erhellt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (8. Januar 2015)

cleiende schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer daß mein Keller voll das Chaos ist, jetzt bin ich beruhigt.



Die Chaos-Ecke ist woanders.... 

Es ist nur ein Viertel des Kellers zu sehen!


----------



## Ketterechts (8. Januar 2015)

Das macht Spass das Rad - glaub mir Manni .

Mein Satori hat wohl so im Vergleich die meisten Kilometer letztes Jahr gemacht - dicht gefolgt vom Zaskar .

Ich muss dringend mal neue Bilder machen - hab doch das ein oder andere getauscht .


----------



## Ketterechts (14. Januar 2015)

Also bei mir in der Firma gelte ich ja schon länger als etwas "verrückt" , wegen dieser Fahrradsache , die ich da am Laufen habe .

Seit ich jetzt ausgerechnet Mitte November angefangen habe mit dem Rad zur Arbeit zu fahren - naja - hier aufm Land kommen einem solche Typen ja schon irgendwie verdächtig vor .

Dann noch diese ständigen Radwechsel - mal kommt er mitm Fully , dann mit nem Trekkingrad , dann wieder normales MTB - Spinner

Und dann das :

Surly Pugsley





Jetzt ist er völlig übergeschnappt - das ist die generelle Meinung - aber irgendwie geil finden sie es dann doch alle


----------



## aggressor2 (14. Januar 2015)

Mach dir mal lieber nen Schniffie auf deinen stählernen Schaft.


----------



## versus (14. Januar 2015)

GEIL! ich hoffe es gibt bald genug schnee dafür 

sollte man in seinem leben mal das gefühl haben zu wenig aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen, rate ich zu einer fatbiketour durch den schnee! 

schon erstaunlich was so breite reifen bei menschen bewirken


----------



## Ketterechts (14. Januar 2015)

versus schrieb:


> GEIL! ich hoffe es gibt bald genug schnee dafür
> 
> sollte man in seinem leben mal das gefühl haben zu wenig aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen, rate ich zu einer fatbiketour durch den schnee!
> 
> schon erstaunlich was so breite reifen bei menschen bewirken



Das Beste ist , das viele erstmal kurz hinschauen , um dann nochmal genau hin zu sehen und alleine dieser Gesichtsausdruck macht vieles vom Rollwiederstand wieder weg .

Wie man auch unschwer an den etwas eingesauten Reifen sieht - das Rad taugt auch zum "normalen" Querfeldein , wobei die komplett unter Wasser stehende Wiese mit den Reifen deutlich leichter zu queren ist und auch der Überlauf am Hochwasserrückhaltebecken mit seinen handball grossen Steinen ist durchaus fahrbar


----------



## der_ulmer (14. Januar 2015)

Wenn hier schon so fleißig der Ketzerei gefrönt wird, mach ich auch gleich nochmal mit ...






Grüßle aus dem Süden!


----------



## Guni-Quaeler (22. Februar 2015)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das Carbon Zaskar ist auch nicht doll gewesen. Optisch echt nett, aber technisch unterste Schublade. Der Rahmen ist extrem weich und flext im Hinterbau wie sonstwas. Der Scale Rahmen ist erstens schonmal ein halbes kg leichter und trotzdem steifer.



Ist der aktuelle Zaskar Carbon Rahmen wirklich so weich, wie kannst du das feststellen?
Überlege nämlich, ob ich mir noch ein Auslaufmodell von 2014 holen soll.
Weisst du das Gewicht vom Rahmen noch genau?


----------



## versus (22. Februar 2015)

klär das doch bitte per pm. das ist zum einen der falsche thread für sowas und zum anderen hat sich der tiger zum grössten bedauern aller unwissender gt-fahrer von der marke und vom entsprechenden unterforum verabschiedet. 
seine fachkompetenz in sachen rahmensteifigkeit oder notwendigem federweg zur bewältigung von touren im mittelgebirge stellt er dir aber sicher auch ausserhalb dieses forums zur verfügung.


----------



## mountymaus (22. Februar 2015)

versus schrieb:


> klär das doch bitte per pm. das ist zum einen der falsche thread für sowas und zum anderen hat sich der tiger zum grössten bedauern aller unwissender gt-fahrer von der marke und vom entsprechenden unterforum verabschiedet.
> seine fachkompetenz in sachen rahmensteifigkeit oder notwendigem federweg zur bewältigung von touren im mittelgebirge stellt er dir aber sicher auch ausserhalb dieses forums zur verfügung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (28. März 2015)

versus schrieb:


> klär das doch bitte per pm. das ist zum einen der falsche thread für sowas und zum anderen hat sich der tiger zum grössten bedauern aller unwissender gt-fahrer von der marke und vom entsprechenden unterforum verabschiedet.
> seine fachkompetenz in sachen rahmensteifigkeit oder notwendigem federweg zur bewältigung von touren im mittelgebirge stellt er dir aber sicher auch ausserhalb dieses forums zur verfügung.



Du machst Dich grad ziemlich lächerlich. Du kannst doch schon bewiesen, das Du gross genug bist, um über den Tellerrand zu schauen. Wie wäre es, wenn Du es mal tuen würdest ;-)


----------



## Ketterechts (31. März 2015)

Erste Steckprobe der NUMMER 1 , bevor der Rahmen zum Pulvern geht 





Wollte unbedingt mal ne Runde damit rollen und schauen , ob´s auch was taugt - Thumbs Up !


----------



## tofu1000 (31. März 2015)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Erste Steckprobe der NUMMER 1...



Wie? Was?!? Nummer 1?! Selbstgebraten???


----------



## Ketterechts (31. März 2015)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Wie? Was?!? Nummer 1?! Selbstgebraten???



Selbstentworfen - selbst gefeilt und selbst gelötet - Rahmenbaukurs zu meinem 40ten





So sah er kurz nach dem Baden aus - Fillet Brazed mit Messing und Silberlot


----------



## Kruko (31. März 2015)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Selbstentworfen - selbst gefeilt und selbst gelötet - Rahmenbaukurs zu meinem 40ten



Warum habe ich so was nicht zum 40ten bekommen?? 

@ ketterechts. Genial!! Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## versus (31. März 2015)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Warum habe ich so was nicht zum 40ten bekommen??



komm, war die lötlampe damals schon erfunden? 

@Benjamin: sauber! sieht gut aus. farbe?
ist die bremsmomentabstützung eher vorsichtsmassnahme, oder empfehlung vom kursleiter?


----------



## Ketterechts (31. März 2015)

versus schrieb:


> komm, war die lötlampe damals schon erfunden?
> 
> @Benjamin: sauber! sieht gut aus. farbe?
> ist die bremsmomentabstützung eher vorsichtsmassnahme, oder empfehlung vom kursleiter?



Orange soll er werden .

Bremsmomentabstützung hab ich mal lieber reingemacht . Gefällt mir aber mit auch besser als ohne .

Ach ja - 650 B natürlich - damit die Folgekosten auch schön hoch sind


----------



## aggressor2 (1. April 2015)

Fillet brazed, 650b und selber entworfen kann ich auch.
Hab ich aber in England bauen lassen.


----------



## Kruko (1. April 2015)

versus schrieb:


> komm, war die lötlampe damals schon erfunden?



Die gab es sogar schon vor meinem 20ten... Lach....


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (1. April 2015)

@agressor2

Wenns kein Scherz ist: "holy shit" - das ist echt schön!


----------



## aggressor2 (1. April 2015)

cleiende schrieb:


> @agressor2
> 
> Wenns kein Scherz ist: "holy shit" - das ist echt schön!



Is kein Scherz 
Danke!


----------



## Lousa (1. April 2015)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Fillet brazed, 650b und selber entworfen kann ich auch.



ui, gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Vor allem oben am Satelrohr erinnert mich an die BMX Rahmen von GHP aus den 80er, sehr lecker!


----------



## tofu1000 (2. April 2015)

@Ketterechts : Wow, das ist wirklich mal ein starkes Geburtstagsgeschenk! Bin auf die Fortsetzung gespannt!

@aggressor2 : Ebenfalls sehr schick. Vor allem der Paintjob kann mich begeistern!


----------



## Kruko (6. April 2015)

Mein neues Spaßmobil 





Cannondale Trigger 1 als 29er.  

Macht mächtig Spaß


----------



## cyclery.de (6. April 2015)

Gefällt mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (7. April 2015)

Mein diesjähriger Außendienstbegleiter: Schwinn Highplains


----------



## LeFrankdrien (17. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

nach den Querelen mit dem GT Force und der "Verarsche" mit den Preisen beim Sensor Carbon habe ich mich für das schwerere Gerät auch für ne andere Marke entschieden. Da die erhältlichen Modelle entweder den falschen Antrieb trugen oder eben die falsche Gabel und ich sowieso viele Teile neu oder fast neu an Bord habe, bau ich mir das Enduro nun custom made auf. Zwar nix apartes, aber eben so wie es mir taugt. Hier erstmal der Rahmen:




DSC02744 by gt.edge.ti, on Flickr

Folgende Teile sind nun auch schon fix:

Gabel: Pike RCT3 Solo Air schwarz
Dämpfer: Fox Float CTD Evolution Series 216x63
Steuersatz: FSA drop in
Vorbau: syntace Superforce
Lenker: syntace Vector Carbon 760 High10
Antrieb: komplett XT 785 2x10
LRS: Veltec ETR Race
Reifen VR: Maxxis High Roller II, 3C
Reifen HR: Maxxis Minion DHR II oder Rock Razor PaceStar, alle mit Joe's Milch tubeless
Klemme: Carbon 34,9
Stütze: Reverb Stealth
Bremsen: X0 Carbon
Scheiben: VR A2Z 203 mm, HR AVID 180

Mehr Buildn wenn es fertig ist...ein paar Teile fehlen noch...

VG
peru


----------



## Kruko (17. April 2015)

Ein grüner Würfel??? Was ist passiert?? Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß damit.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (17. April 2015)

Ich LIEBE lime-schleim-grün!! Na es gab weng Hickhack wegen dem Preis fürs Force und dann hab ich mich halt woanders umgesehen. Hatte ja schon mal ein Stereo, allerdings 26" und war zufriedener als mit dem GT Pendant was die Performance angeht...vom Gewicht ganz zu schweigen....


----------



## TigersClaw (17. April 2015)

Warum ein Fox Dämpfer, und nicht ein RS passend zur Pike, oder noch besser, ein Cane Creek?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (18. April 2015)

Weil der Fox im Stereo 160 am besten funktioniert...und die Pike einfach auch besser ist als ne Fox . Der wichtigste Grund ist aber das er halt beim Rahmenset dabei war


----------



## cleiende (20. April 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> Zwar nix apartes, aber eben so wie es mir taugt. Hier erstmal der Rahmen:



Oh Gott, der Teufel im Forum. Weihwasser, schnell!


----------



## versus (21. April 2015)

und das ist nun der ersatz fürs force, das das sensor ersetzen soll ? 
da soll noch einer drauskommen...

bei meiner blingbling-ketzerei gabs eine neue kurbel + sattel und am sonntag eine grandiose ausfahrt zur rigi


----------



## Ketterechts (22. April 2015)

Endlich hab ich es in der richtigen Rahmengrösse gefunden 





Hatte ich schonmal neu als 16 Zöller - war zu klein und das vorher gelieferte in 20" natürlich zu gross und dann vor ein paar Wochen in den Kleinanzeigen entdeckt - ich liebe es


----------



## versus (22. April 2015)

ich mag salsa! deins auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (27. April 2015)

Mein "Renner" für den Weg zur Arbeit.




OMT Rahmen made in Lübeck, Campagnolo Record Gruppe, die Gabel ist von Soma, Alivio Canti Hebel werden noch getauscht, linker Schalthebel ist ein 5€ Point Provisorium bis ich einen Campa OR Schalter finde aber der Point schaltet doch erstaunlich gut. Vorbau ist ein Trek System2 1 1/8" mit Hülse auf 1"
9,7 Kg wiegt der Spaß.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

der Würfel ist bis auf kleine Einstellarbeiten an der Schaltung hinten fertig. Morgen wird probegefahren. Im Übrigen das erste Bike, bei dem die Ecxel- Gewichtskalkulation exakt mit der Anzeige der Waage übereinstimmt....auf's Gramm!!

Auf die 160 mm bin ich mal gespannt)




DSC02755 by peru73, on Flickr

Die RF Half Nelson haben farblich einfach zuuuu gut gepasst:




DSC02758 by peru73, on Flickr




DSC02757 by peru73, on Flickr

Ordentliche Reifen waren gesetzt, Minion DHR II, 3C hinten und High Roller II, 3C vorne. Der Tubeless- Umbau hat saftige 298 g ggü. den Schwalbe 27,5" Schläuchen gespart:




DSC02760 by peru73, on Flickr

Hier die Specs:




C_Stereo_SHPC_160_Specs by peru73, on Flickr

VG
peru


----------



## Kruko (1. Mai 2015)

Na dann mal viel Spaß mit dem Würfel.


----------



## versus (1. Mai 2015)

sehr gutes gewicht mit den schlappen!













das gt fand ich aber trotzdem schöner -> duckundweg


----------



## cleiende (10. Mai 2015)

Father forgive me as I have sinned miserably. I have bought myself a





Es ist zwar nicht von meinem Lieblingslieferanten Gary T, aber schön ist es auch. 
Mit dem ZRX bin ich nicht ganz warm geworden, ich bin alle Nas lang mit den Schuhen ans Vorderrad gekommen, bei Größe 43. Hat einen steilen Lenwinkel.
Das London Road ist gleich lang (OR), hat aber einen flacheren Lenkwinkel und längere Kettenstreben. Läuft sehr ruhig geradeaus.





Scheibenbremsaufnahme Marke "brute force"





was in Carbon deutlich ansehnlicher ist.


----------



## epic2006 (17. Mai 2015)

Na da passt ja mein Beitrag zur Abtrünnigkeit hervorragend dazu:









Sram Rival 22 mit hydraulischen Bremsen, nahezu unverändert 8,66kg inkl FlaHas und Pedalen. Bissl was dadad scho no geh, aber er möchte lieber fahren....

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Ketterechts (21. Juli 2015)

Meine neueste Ketzerei .

Schöner Rahmenbau aus Deutschland - mein NÖLL


----------



## versus (26. Juli 2015)

hübsch, sieht man auch nicht mehr oft.


----------



## ceo (26. Juli 2015)

mein ketzer-renner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razor (23. August 2015)

Ich denke mein Moots passt hier evtl auch her 
Einmal in Harz und einmal ein Bild vom Alpen X vor 4 Wochen


----------



## Ketterechts (23. August 2015)

Mein Minion Bike


----------



## Kruko (23. August 2015)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Mein Minion Bike




Dann doch bitte mit gelber Judy.

Sehr schickes Rad 



Sent from my handy.....


----------



## Ketterechts (23. August 2015)

Hab gerade nur eine da mit viel mehr EBH , aber ne schwarze SID wollte ich mal probehalber reinstecken oder ne Judy DH in rot


----------



## Manni1599 (26. August 2015)

Ich hab auch mal wieder etwas Neues. 
Ein Carbonhardtail von Püscho, natürlich selbst aufgebaut. 
Ich finde es prima, fährt sich super!


----------



## Kruko (28. August 2015)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mal wieder etwas Neues.
> Ein Carbonhardtail von Püscho, natürlich selbst aufgebaut.
> Ich finde es prima, fährt sich super!
> 
> ...



Gott schütze uns vor Sturm und Wind und Autos die aus Frankreich sind....

Na da hoffe ich mal, dass der Spruch für die französischen Autos nicht auch auf deren Räder zutrifft. Viel Spaß damit.

Hast du das Cotic dafür umgebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (28. August 2015)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Gott schütze uns vor Sturm und Wind und Autos die aus Frankreich sind....
> 
> Na da hoffe ich mal, dass der Spruch für die französischen Autos nicht auch auf deren Räder zutrifft. Viel Spaß damit.
> 
> Hast du das Cotic dafür umgebaut?



Zumindest rosten kann es ja mal nicht .

Sieht nach zügiger Gangart aus .


----------



## Grenzacher (31. August 2015)

Cannondale Rush 1000 aus 2006


----------



## Ketterechts (8. September 2015)

Nu isses endlich fertig , bzw. endlich mal fahrbar .





Unspektakulärer Aufbau mit XT Gruppe und Thomson Parts .
Leitungen sind alle noch etwas lang , weil ich den Carbonlenker wohl mal gegen was breiteres tauschen will .

Fahrn tut es sich klasse , nur die Bremsen müssen noch etwas eingestellt werden , aber da fehlt mir echt die Übung ( ein Hoch auf Kantis und U-Brakes )


----------



## tofu1000 (13. September 2015)

So, weil der Tatort sich verschiebt und damit der Frangge noch nen Herzinfarkt bekommt, hier noch meine letzte Ketzerei:





Und jetzt: Psst! Der Tatort fängt gleich an!


----------



## TigersClaw (14. September 2015)

Mich halts wieder mal erwischt:


----------



## Kruko (14. September 2015)

cleiende schrieb:


> Habt Ihr Alle nur GTs im Fuhrpark oder erachtet Ihr auch andere Fahrräder für würdig den Kontakt mit Eurem Gesäß aufnehmen zu dürfen?
> Ich gestehe ich habe es getan, ich habe ein "nicht-GT" aufgebaut.
> 
> So, was fahrt Ihr noch ausser GT?



Und ich dachte der Tiger hätte gar kein GT mehr.


----------



## TigersClaw (14. September 2015)

Tja, falsch gedacht. Ich habe nach wie vor ein Zaskar Carbon 9r in meinem Besitz ;-))


----------



## Kruko (1. November 2015)

Mein neues Arbeitsgerät fürs Grobe. 









Liteville MK11 in Größe L

Morgen Abend gibt es die erste Ausfahrt. Direkt die erste Tour zum Start des Winterpokals!


----------



## TigersClaw (1. November 2015)

Was verstehst Du unter grob? Was macht an einem Rad fürs Grobe ein 44er Kettenblatt? Was macht an einem Rad fürs Grobe ein ellenlanger Vorbau, der zudem auch noch alles andere als steif ist? Was machen an einem Rad fürs Grobe solche Spielzeug Reifchen? Du hast ein nettes CC-Bike aufgebaut, nix fürs Grobe ;-)


----------



## Kruko (1. November 2015)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Was verstehst Du unter grob? Was macht an einem Rad fürs Grobe ein 44er Kettenblatt? Was macht an einem Rad fürs Grobe ein ellenlanger Vorbau, der zudem auch noch alles andere als steif ist? Was machen an einem Rad fürs Grobe solche Spielzeug Reifchen? Du hast ein nettes CC-Bike aufgebaut, nix fürs Grobe ;-)




Für meine Fahrkünste wird es reichen. Vorbau und Lenker werden noch getauscht. Tut mit ja leid, wenn es für Deine Fahrkünste nicht ausreichend ist.

Aber wie war das aber noch im beim GT-Treffen 2013 im Harz?? Jagst uns dort einen Weg runter, denn Du selber nur geschoben hast und wo Du nicht in der Lage warst einen kleinen Bach zu durchfahren. Erzähl mir also nichts von wegen Spielzeug. Auf meinem 9er Xizang sind da schon die Crest draufgewesen und die sind heute noch gerade. Und ich bin dort gefahren.

Und ich habe bisher noch nicht geliftet oder einen Bikepark genutzt. Das überlass ich anderen. Ich trete auch in den Alpen die Berge hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (1. November 2015)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Was verstehst Du unter grob? Was macht an einem Rad fürs Grobe ein 44er Kettenblatt? Was macht an einem Rad fürs Grobe ein ellenlanger Vorbau, der zudem auch noch alles andere als steif ist? Was machen an einem Rad fürs Grobe solche Spielzeug Reifchen? Du hast ein nettes CC-Bike aufgebaut, nix fürs Grobe ;-)



Mensch, halt mal die Füße still, so langsam nervt das.
Ich hab an meinen Freerider (Ruckus 1.0) auch einen 120mm Vorbau. Der Aufbau passt wahrscheinlich so perfekt zu ihn. Und evtl. lässt er Dich mit den sogenannten "CC Aufbau" im Downhill ziemlich alt aussehen.
Zudem kann ich mich daran errinnern das ich mit einen ungefederten Rad aus 1986 beim GT Treffen im Harz stehen lassen habe.
Ein Bike hat nichts mit Fahrkönnen oder Radbeherschung zu tun.


----------



## h0rst99 (1. November 2015)

.... "für's Grobe" muss sich ja auch nicht unbedingt auf die technische Streckenbeschaffenheit beziehen. Man kann mit "ein Bike für's Grobe" auch einfach ein Bike für schlechtes 'schmutziges' Wetter, Matsch und Dreck und so, meinen, oder?


----------



## Manni1599 (1. November 2015)

Ich sehe das genauso wie GT-Sassy. Wenn man es einigermaßen kann geht vieles! Hans Rey würde uns fast alle mit einem Klapprad fertigmachen. Ich habe mich gestern mit meiner durchaus fürs grobe geeigneten Ketzerei (Kona Satori 29er, jetzt neu mit Syntace W35 M Laufrädern) auf einem flachen Stück im Wald hingepackt. Feuchte Wurzel übersehen. AUA!






Jörg: Klasse Rad! Liteville funktioniert perfekt.


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. November 2015)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> .... "für's Grobe" muss sich ja auch nicht unbedingt auf die technische Streckenbeschaffenheit beziehen. Man kann mit "ein Bike für's Grobe" auch einfach ein Bike für schlechtes 'schmutziges' Wetter, Matsch und Dreck und so meinen, oder?



Ist das nicht die Definition des Mountainbikes


----------



## mountymaus (1. November 2015)

Aua Manni...


----------



## versus (1. November 2015)

gt-heini schrieb:


> ..,den Du selber nur geschoben hast und wo Du nicht in der Lage warst einen kleinen Bach zu durchfahren...



hatte das nicht an der falschen übersetzung gelegen?


----------



## Kruko (1. November 2015)

versus schrieb:


> hatte das nicht an der falschen übersetzung gelegen?



Die Ausrede kam nach ca. 500 m bei der Auffahrt zum Brocken. 


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## versus (1. November 2015)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Die Ausrede kam nach 500m...



weit, oder hoch?

schönes 301! "zahnarzt-", oder "rechtsanwalt-bike" hiess das früher mal 

schon 26", oder?


----------



## TigersClaw (2. November 2015)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Die Ausrede kam nach ca. 500 m bei der Auffahrt zum Brocken.
> 
> 
> Sent from my handy.....


Findest Du Dich eigentlich witzig? Ich finde es eher peinlich. Ihr wart frisch, ich hatte schon zwei Tagestouren hinter mir. Abgesehen davon erinnere ich an zahlreiche Mitradler bei der späteren Wurmberg Tour ... Ach nein, ihr habt ja alle gekniffen, als es spassig werden sollte. Ich bin den Wurmberg alleine gefahren ... Und es hat 10x mehr Spass gemacht, als völlig uninteressante Wanderwege hoch und runter zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (2. November 2015)

Hi zusammen,

also ich hab ja jetzt schon etliche Enduro Rennen hinter mir und kann sagen, dass es durchaus einige 301 gibt, die da zügig unterwegs sind. Und Enduro One am Ochsenkopf darfst DU gerne mal als CC-Streckchen bezeichnen...dann brauchst DU ein CC Rad um schnell dort wegzukommen . Klar, eine 601 Werksmaschine geht rein theoretisch noch eher in Richtung Enduro, aber die OBERE Hälfte des Rades entscheidet, nicht die untere...wie beim mopped.

Ich wette, auf den Enduro Rennen ziehen Dich sogar einige mit ihren LT Hardtails ab...war nämlich gar net so einfach die zu überholen 

Und die Kritik bzgl. der Anfahrt am Brocken wirst Du Dir EWIG anhören müssen, da sind nämlich der Benjamin inkl. Cruzer inkl. Kind hoch. Und natürlich unsere zukünftige "Miss-GT", Nele. Also Tagestouren hin oder her, DIE Kritik ist absolut gerechtfertigt.

Und jetzt hör auf zu stänkern!!!

Jörg, viel Spaß damit!

VG
peru


----------



## TigersClaw (2. November 2015)

Ich habe nicht gestänkert. Ich habe meine Meinung über einen saumässigen Aufbau gesagt. Gestänkert hat Jörg, weil ihn mal nicht jemand beweihräuchert hat.


----------



## Kruko (2. November 2015)

Soll ich mal stänkern?? Troll dich!! Auf deine Meinung leg ich eh keinen Wert. 

Das 301 ist als All-Mountain aufgebaut und soll unter anderem in den Alpen eingesetzt werden. Und bisher hatte ich dort mit den MK noch nie Probleme bzw. Defekte. 


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## LeFrankdrien (2. November 2015)

..also ein saumäßiger Aufbau ist allerdings was Anderes..

Da ein 301 gemeinhin eher als "straff" gewertet wird, denke ich ist ein AM orientierter Aufbau doch zweckmäßig...

Wie sagt lyteka immer so schön: Reifen sind vollkommen überbewertet. Die sollten schon funzen...



TigersClaw schrieb:


> ...einen saumässigen Aufbau gesagt....


----------



## Grenzacher (2. November 2015)

Hey, trinkt mal ein Bier miteinander und regt Euch ab... 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## versus (2. November 2015)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Troll dich!! Auf deine Meinung leg ich eh keinen Wert.



+1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (2. November 2015)

Grenzacher schrieb:


> Hey, trinkt mal ein Bier miteinander und regt Euch ab...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Gute Idee, aber trinke kein Bier mit jemandem, der mich als Betrüger wegen einer verwechselten Ziffer bezeichnet.


----------



## GT-Sassy (2. November 2015)

Ich bin dafür das Ihr beiden Euch duelliert
Das wäre die richtige Aktion dafür: http://www.sec-sportevents.com/mtb/mtb-marathon-pfronten/mtb-marathon-pfronten/klapprad_wm.html


----------



## TigersClaw (2. November 2015)

Prinzipiell keine schlechte Idee, aber bitte nicht mit einem Klapprad. Wie wärs wenn Du zwei von Deinen Eisenschweinen zur Verfügung stellst? Ich habe nur Leichtbau Kram ;-)


----------



## GT-Sassy (2. November 2015)

Das geht nicht, da die "Eisenschweine" alle unterschiedliche Antriebe haben. Bei einen Klapprad ist eine Antriebsgleichheit zu fast 100% gegeben.
Zudem sind 2 Klappräder leichter zu transportieren.


----------



## mountymaus (2. November 2015)

versus schrieb:


> +1


 
*+2*
_

_


----------



## tofu1000 (2. November 2015)

Ich hol gleich meinen großen Bruder und der wirft Kacke an euer aller Häuser. Oder erklärt euch die Funktion der "Ignore-Taste".  Aber ansonsten hat der Frangge ausnahmsweise mal recht: Wichtig ist nicht das Fahrrad, sondern der Fahrer. Und dass ihr fahrt! 

In diesem Sinne: "Der Herbst ist der Frühling des Winters." (Henri de Toulouse-Lautrec)


----------



## LeFrankdrien (3. November 2015)

Grrrrrrrmpffffffff......AUSNAHMSWEISE???? Du meintest wohl IMMER?? 



tofu1000 schrieb:


> Aber ansonsten hat der Frangge ausnahmsweise mal recht: Wichtig ist nicht das Fahrrad, sondern der Fahrer. Und dass ihr fahrt!


----------



## tomasius (3. November 2015)

Tolles Alpinestars! 

Festhalten!

Ich konnte einfach nicht die Finger stillhalten und außerdem haben mich diese fiesen Bulls Logos gestört.

Mein Cinelli Mash Fake Hipster Singlespeed...





















... wird aber demnächst durch ein original Grade abgelöst. 


Tom


----------



## TigersClaw (3. November 2015)

Oh was wurde ich damals für mein Fake Zaskar zerrissen ;-)

Trotzdem ein schönes Rad.


----------



## Stemmel (3. November 2015)

tofu1000 schrieb:


>



So eines nannte ich vor langer langer Zeit auch mal mein eigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (3. November 2015)

Ja, das Alpinestars!
Das sah soooo geil aus, war aber nach der ersten Runde als Weichei aufgeflogen und musste (gestrippt) wieder gehen.
Ein so weiches Rad bin ich danach nie wieder gefahren. Zu Anfang hatte ich gedacht, der Rahmen sei gerissen....


----------



## mountymaus (3. November 2015)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Oh was wurde ich damals für mein Fake Zaskar zerrissen ;-)
> 
> Trotzdem ein schönes Rad.


 

Du wolltest es als Zaskar verkaufen...


----------



## TigersClaw (3. November 2015)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Du wolltest es als Zaskar verkaufen...


Ähm nein. Es war von Anfang an als Backwood beschrieben. Und verkauft habe ich es viel später ohne die Zaskar Label


----------



## mountymaus (3. November 2015)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ähm nein. Es war von Anfang an als Backwood beschrieben. Und verkauft habe ich es viel später ohne die Zaskar Label






Jaja...


----------



## mountymaus (4. November 2015)

So, meine neue Alpenmaschine ist nun auch fertig...
Die Griffe sind aus gesundheitlichen Gründen drauf. Ich bitte um Nachsicht.
Der erste Ausflug, ein Nightride, war einfach klasse. Auf den durch die Harvester durchwühlten Wege hat sich das Bike richtig wohl gefühlt und jede Menge Schlamm aufgesammelt...











_ 
_


----------



## Manni1599 (4. November 2015)

Schick! Ich würde ja schon wieder rote Eloxteile suchen..
Ich bin gespannt. Und freue mich auf ein baldiges wiedersehen.


----------



## versus (4. November 2015)

ihr mit euren doppelpacks  

beide sehr nett. das mit den roten eloxteilen - passend zum stern der scheibe - könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen.


----------



## Kruko (5. November 2015)

versus schrieb:


> ihr mit euren doppelpacks
> 
> beide sehr nett. das mit den roten eloxteilen - passend zum stern der scheibe - könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen.



Wem sagst du das.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (5. November 2015)

...bekommt die Nele nun auch noch eins??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (5. November 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> ...bekommt die Nele nun auch noch eins??



Dafür sind wir nicht zuständig. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## mountymaus (5. November 2015)

versus schrieb:


> ihr mit euren doppelpacks
> 
> beide sehr nett. das mit den roten eloxteilen - passend zum stern der scheibe - könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen.


* 

*



* 
*


----------



## Tinkerer (23. November 2015)

Mein primäres Tourenrad ist ein 93' Giant Terrago. (Eben auch im Giant Forum gepostet, hoffe das gilt nicht als Crossposting.) Wer die Bilder von meinem GT gesehen hat, den wird das hier kaum noch schocken. Mein Benutzername kommt nicht von ungefähr. 


Front:
Anhang anzeigen 439008

Back:
Anhang anzeigen 439009

Ins Youngtimer Forum trau ich mich damit nicht. Bin ja nicht lebensmüde.


----------



## versus (23. November 2015)

eine kackmöhre bleibt eine kackmöhre, egal in welchem forum! 
vermutlich bist tigers zweitaccount und willst uns mit den krücken einfach veräppeln...


----------



## Tinkerer (23. November 2015)

Eine echte Schönheit ist das Bike nicht, keine Frage. Aber es ist perfekt auf seinen Einsatzbereich angepaßt und 22 Jahre gemeinsame Geschichte wirft man nunmal nicht einfach auf den Müll. Davon abgesehen konnte mich in den letzten Jahren kein neues Rad davon überzeugen, daß ich es nicht erstmal in irgendeiner Form an meine Vorstellungen anpassen müßte und mal ehrlich, warum viel Geld für ein neues Rad ausgeben, das nicht zu 100% den Vorstellungen genüge tut? Mit der Lackierung kann ich leben und alles andere ist völlig okay, um meine bescheidenen 1.000 bis 2.000 Tourenkilometer im Jahr runter zu kurbeln.


----------



## Grenzacher (23. November 2015)

...ideal in der herbstlichen Jahreszeit mit dem ganzen Laub auf dem Waldboden... 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (23. November 2015)

Ist das 24"?
Ich hoffe es ist nur die Perspektive, aber es sieht echt aus wie ein Kinderrad...


----------



## Grenzacher (23. November 2015)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Ist das 24"?
> Ich hoffe es ist nur die Perspektive, aber es sieht echt aus wie ein Kinderrad...


...sind wir nicht alle grosse Kinder im Geiste?
Falls die Frage ernste gemeint war, ist 26"


----------



## tomasius (27. November 2015)

Hier mein Winterrad!  Das KILLER RAW für die Straße und Feldweg.































Tom


----------



## versus (27. November 2015)

junge, junge - du traust dich was


----------



## tofu1000 (29. November 2015)

tomasius schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Foto ist irgendwie saucool!  Du fährst aber mit Freilauf, oder? Auf den Nachfolger bin ich ja mal gespannt. Mit dem Design werd ich bisher irgendwie nicht so warm...


----------



## Ketterechts (14. Dezember 2015)

Irgendwann musste es ja mal passieren .





Hasty Cycles - fährt sich ganz nett , jetzt brauch ich nur noch nen gscheiden Sattel .


----------



## versus (15. Dezember 2015)

jetzt noch ringelsocken (nicht ringlè!), einen schnäuz und ein Käppi, dann kannst du in züri an jeder szenebeiz vorfahren


----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. Dezember 2015)

ja ja......das A L T E R  Aber geile Brotzeittaschen haste dran!



Ketterechts schrieb:


> Irgendwann musste es ja mal passieren .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ketterechts (15. Dezember 2015)

Mercy , Mercy

@Volker - Schnauzer - ICH !! - sicher nicht

@Peterle - Brotzeit ist dolle wichtig und irgendwo muss das Baguett und der Cider ja Platz finden - kann nicht jeder von Bratwurst und Bier leben ;-)

Bremsperformance ist übrigends unterirdisch - wär Gestern fast an der Firma vorbeigesemmelt


----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. Dezember 2015)

..zuviel Gewicht  ob's wohl an der Brotzeit liegt oder am "Kompressor"? 



Ketterechts schrieb:


> Bremsperformance ist übrigends unterirdisch - wär Gestern fast an der Firma vorbeigesemmelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (15. Dezember 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> ..zuviel Gewicht  ob's wohl an der Brotzeit liegt oder am "Kompressor"?



Hee - uffbasse Franga , sunsch gibts von denne wo nix koschte


----------



## versus (16. Dezember 2015)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> ...wo nix koschte



   badisch ist schon geil!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. Dezember 2015)

FREIBierse?? Wahnsinn, super 



Ketterechts schrieb:


> Hee - uffbasse Franga , sunsch gibts von denne wo nix koschte


----------



## versus (16. Dezember 2015)

hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn der frangge das verstanden hätte


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. Dezember 2015)

...halt immer nur das E I N E im Kopf 



versus schrieb:


> hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn der frangge das verstanden hätte


----------



## versus (16. Dezember 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> ...halt immer nur das E I N E im Kopf


na, na. das ANDERE manchmal schon auch  





GT Treffen Pottenstein-1030542 by ver.sus, auf Flickr


----------



## Ketterechts (16. Dezember 2015)

Des Beieinduckende is  ja , dass des Peterle in allen Disziplinen ganz stark is - egal obs Reißen in der Halbliterklasse is oder beim Vespern oder halt uffm Radl - ein universal Sportler halt oder zumindest Dreikämpfer


----------



## LeFrankdrien (17. Dezember 2015)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Des Beieinduckende is  ja , dass des Peterle in allen Disziplinen ganz stark is - egal obs Reißen in der Halbliterklasse is oder beim Vespern oder halt uffm Radl - ein universal Sportler halt oder zumindest Dreikämpfer


----------



## tofu1000 (17. Dezember 2015)

Vierkämpfer, beim krakeelen belegt er auch immer die vordersten Plätze.  

Sehr unterhaltsamer Faden mit eurem Gebabbel. 

Aber Benjamin: Schönes Rad! Aber auch ich wäre für ne Popelbremse (wenn schon die Radbremse nicht ordentlich zieht...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (5. Januar 2016)

Bissl Gebabbel muss sei - is ja sonst recht ruhig geworden hier im GT Forum .

Die Abschlusstour 2015 hab ich mit der Nummer 1 gemacht .





Da es hier seit fast 10 Tagen nur noch regnet oder nieselt oder neblig ist - bei 4-6° macht das Radeln nur bedingt Laune , da jedesmal Ross und Reiter eine Komplettreinigung brauchen .


----------



## Kruko (6. Januar 2016)

Erst seit 10 Tagen?? Du glücklicher. Hier gefühlt schon mind. 4 Wochen. Dazu kommt jetzt noch Eisregen bei -2 bis +2 Grad 


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## LeFrankdrien (6. Januar 2016)

...Jammern auf höchstem Niveau 

Kommt mal nach Nordostoberfranken, dann wisst ihr wo der Kälterekord erfunden wurde  (also für Deutschland...)









Frostige Grüße

Peru


----------



## Kruko (6. Januar 2016)

Oh, Gabel schon drin. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## LeFrankdrien (6. Januar 2016)

...am Tag des Posteingangs noch eingebaut und Einstellfahrten erledigt. Ist echt erstaunlich wie gut so ne alte, relativ "einfache" Gabel ohne High-Speed Druckstufen/ Lockout Schnick-Schnack funktioniert...


----------



## Kruko (6. Januar 2016)

Die Duke bleibt für mich eine der besten Youngtimer-Gabeln. Steif genug, gutes Ansprechverhalten und niedrige Einbauhöhe. 

Hier regnet es bei minus 2 Grad :-(


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (17. Januar 2016)

Endlich hat der Winter ein Einsehen :

Jungfräulicher Schnee 





Halt , da war doch schon Einer 





Das richtige Bike für so ein Wetter - und wieder einmal pennt GT


----------



## versus (18. Januar 2016)

gleicher untergrund, auch ketzerei, aber ~5cm weniger gummibreite 




cx horgenberg-5 by ver.sus, auf Flickr




cx horgenberg-01 by ver.sus, auf Flickr




cx horgenberg-7 by ver.sus, auf Flickr


----------



## LeFrankdrien (19. Januar 2016)

Hm, da der Christoph ja auch schon P-X fährt und nun Du ja auch scheint das wohl "salonfähig" zu sein 

Kann mich aber gar net dran erinnern, dass Du sooooooo breite Schultern hast, der Lenker sieht wie 60 Mitte-Mitte 

Aber Disc CX hat schon was, 1000x besser als die alten Cantis...dies Woche bin mit wahnwitzigem Chattering in ne Kreuzung gehoppelt. Der Disc Crosser bleibt da ganz cool...

VG
peru


----------



## versus (19. Januar 2016)

tststs pesche, dreimal blitzsauber daneben... 







1. ich habe mein planetix schon etwa drei jahre länger als christoph
2. meine schultern SIND klitschkoesk breit
3. der lenker ist 44 m-m

ich finde die disc gerade bei schnee sehr viel angenehmer. am rewel cx habe ich ja die brutal starken trp v-brakes, aber bei schnee lassen die halt auch schnell nach.


----------



## Ketterechts (20. Januar 2016)

Also mim Crosser im Schnee stell ich mir ja echt schwierig vor - vorm Fatbike hab ich immer das Zassi mit den 2,3er Pellen und wenig Luft für solche Ausflüge genutzt und btw. ich denke mal es fehlen ne ganze Ecke mehr als 5cm Gummi - das sind 4" Reifen , aber was beim Schneeradeln mit das Geilste ist -> alles blitzblank wenn man von der Tour kommt - Bike und Fahrer wie frisch ausm Showroom entsprungen , das sah bis vor einer Woche noch ganz anderst aus .


----------



## versus (20. Januar 2016)

wenn der schnee nicht zu tief und nass ist, geht das mit dem crosser sehr gut. man sinkt halt so weit ein, bis man auf "tragfähigen untergrund" kommt. 
bei den 5cm ging ich von 3.4" aus. ich habe nur 35mm zu bieten


----------



## Ketterechts (9. Februar 2016)

Da es bei uns gerade waagerecht regnet , nutze ich doch die Gunst der Stunde und poste mal ein Bildchen von meiner neuesten Ketzerei 





Ein Fat Chance Yo Eddy in der absolut geilen Chamäleon Paintjob .

Lange , lange gesucht und dann nur knapp 2 Autostunden entfernt fündig geworden . Toller Zustand und ein stimmiges Gesamtpaket haben mich nur kurz Zögern lassen . Gott sei Dank ist auch noch ein bischen Platz zum Basteln , weil Grip Shift geht mal garnet ( und Flatbar in Kombination von 130mm 0° Vorbau ist echt nix für meinen alten Rücken , aber wer schön sein will muss leiden )


----------



## Kruko (9. Februar 2016)

Schick, schick 


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## versus (9. Februar 2016)

geile karre - glückwunsch!!!

gerne ein paar detailbilder ;-)


----------



## tofu1000 (24. April 2016)

Boah, Benjamin, das Fat ist echt die Hölle!  

So. Teilnehmende mit empfindlichen Mägen, insbesondere beim Anblick moderner (ugs. hipsterisierter) muskelbetriebener zweirädriger Fortbewegungsmittel sollten entweder jetzt ganz tapfer sein oder einfach den "zurück"-Button des Browsers betätigen, denn ich hab's schon wieder getan:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jinpster (2. Mai 2016)

War mit meiner Ketzerei am Wochenende mal im Harz ... und nein, es wurde nicht auf dem Hexenberg verbrannt.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal wieder was Robustes für alle Gelegenheiten und v.a. mit nem funktionierenden Hinterbau. Deshalb ein altes Stereo, dass mich v.a. auf Abfahrten immer wieder begeistern kann. Der Sattel kommt noch weg, der is so schlecht wie alles andere von denen...ansonsten: aufgebaut und funzt bei der ersten PF schon top..




IMAG0607 by gt.edge.ti, auf Flickr




IMAG0608 by gt.edge.ti, auf Flickr

VG
peru


----------



## Ketterechts (24. Juni 2016)

Schon vor einiger Zeit hier eingetroffen , gabs´beim zerlegen die ein oder andere böse Überraschung , inkl. abgerissenem Gabelschaft - hatte ich auch noch nicht .

Nöll Trekkingrad - fillet brazed - lecker .





So wird es jetzt einfach mal gefahren - solange kann der Rostlöser sich mit dem Innenlager beschäftigen .


----------



## LeFrankdrien (25. Juni 2016)

Geile Farbe! Persönlich gefallen mir die Nöll Rahmen leider gar nicht, wegen der Anlenkung der Sitzstreben. Sieht für mich weng verschwurbelt aus.

Gefühlt haste jetzt aber scho ganz schee viele Trekkingräder, oder? 

VG
Peter



Ketterechts schrieb:


> Schon vor einiger Zeit hier eingetroffen , gabs´beim zerlegen die ein oder andere böse Überraschung , inkl. abgerissenem Gabelschaft - hatte ich auch noch nicht .
> 
> Nöll Trekkingrad - fillet brazed - lecker .
> 
> ...


----------



## Ketterechts (25. Juni 2016)

Die Farbe ist in der Tat klasse - vermute mal Melonengelb .

Gerade das mit den Sitzstreben gefällt mir und die glatten Übergänge sind e a Traum .

Was die Anzahl der Trekkingräder angeht , das täuscht - ausser du zählst 29 und 27,5 Zoll auch dazu , ansonsten muss immer eins für das Neue gehen - aktuell hat es das Koga erwischt. 



peru73 schrieb:


> Geile Farbe! Persönlich gefallen mir die Nöll Rahmen leider gar nicht, wegen der Anlenkung der Sitzstreben. Sieht für mich weng verschwurbelt aus.
> 
> Gefühlt haste jetzt aber scho ganz schee viele Trekkingräder, oder?
> 
> ...


----------



## versus (28. Juni 2016)

ich fand die befestigung der kettenstreben über dem or schon bei rocky mountain cool! 

dass man zu lange kettenstreben als gt-fahrer lieber anderswo überstehen lässt, versteht sich natürlich von selbst


----------



## Ketterechts (13. Juli 2016)

Augen zu und durch 


.

.

.

!





JAWOHL !


----------



## versus (13. Juli 2016)

die welt ist aus den fugen


----------



## Kruko (13. Juli 2016)

versus schrieb:


> die welt ist aus den fugen


Ach Quatsch, lefty fahren ist genial!!


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (18. Juli 2016)

Aber nicht nur bei mir wird Ketzerei betrieben - das liegt sozusagen in der Familie.

Kerstin und ihr Germans 





Kerstin und ihr 29er Kona


----------



## cyclery.de (18. Juli 2016)

Ich gebe zu, es war nur Ketzerei für 2 Stunden. Aber durchaus angenehme 2 Stunden:


----------



## Kruko (18. Juli 2016)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Aber nicht nur bei mir wird Ketzerei betrieben - das liegt sozusagen in der Familie.
> 
> Kerstin und ihr Germans
> 
> ...




Na da bekommt Nils ja recht bald das Geschwisterchen. Schöne Räder und alles gute für die werdende Mutter. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ketterechts (4. Januar 2017)

Fatbike Wetter


----------



## versus (4. Januar 2017)

geil!


----------



## Ketterechts (5. Januar 2017)

versus schrieb:


> geil!


Danke
War ne klasse Tour - knapp 2h unterwegs und knappe 20km .
Schneegestöber im 90° Winkel und Pappschnee machten es nicht leichter .
Bei zwei Goweddel der Kategorie 30cm+ mussten auch die 4" Reifen kapitulieren .
Kurz nach dem Bild kam auch für 10 Minuten die Sonne raus , danach stürmte es noch bissl ärger , aber Spass macht die Karre ohne Ende 
Grüsse aus dem sehr kalten Süden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (5. Januar 2017)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Grüsse aus dem sehr kalten Süden


du meinst norden 

hier schneits gerade auch kräftig. leider ist mein bike-dealer, von dem ich mir ein fatbike ausleihen könnte, gerade in den ferien...


----------



## Ketterechts (5. Januar 2017)

versus schrieb:


> du meinst norden
> 
> hier schneits gerade auch kräftig. leider ist mein bike-dealer, von dem ich mir ein fatbike ausleihen könnte, gerade in den ferien...


Hoppla,  stimmt ja .

Hier aufm Land könnte ich leihen eh vergessen , deshalb auch die mittlerweile 20 Räder  - kein gescheiter Bikeladen , dafür Platz im Haus


----------



## LeFrankdrien (5. Januar 2017)

Hey Benjamin,

bei uns siehts ja noch schlimmer aus, und jedesmal wenn wieder Schnee liegt juckts in den Fingern, solch ein FB zu kaufen. Im Vergleich gibts da ja echt günstige Angebote. Das Double D kostet ja echt nicht die Welt. Aber für ca. 2 Wochen im Jahr...und im Gegensatz zu Dir habe ich leider keinen Platz mehr....

Scheens Buildl 

VG
peru



Ketterechts schrieb:


> Hoppla,  stimmt ja .
> 
> Hier aufm Land könnte ich leihen eh vergessen , deshalb auch die mittlerweile 20 Räder  - kein gescheiter Bikeladen , dafür Platz im Haus


----------



## versus (5. Januar 2017)

peru73 schrieb:


> Aber für ca. 2 Wochen im Jahr...



wenn es denn zwei wochen wären 

richtiges fatbike-wetter habe wir hier nur wenige tage. dann schmilzts-gfrierts-schmilzts-gfrierts... eh wieder.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (6. Januar 2017)

Na, bei uns liegt das dann schon ein Stück und auf den umliegenden Hügeln wie Ochsenkopf, Schneeberg, Döbraberg und Kornberg haste bis in den Mai was davon 

Na und dann regnets bei uns ja doch a bisserl öfter, da kannst es dann für die Schlammtouren verwenden


----------



## tomasius (13. Februar 2017)

Kleine Tour gegen die Müdigkeit!

Gestern war zwischen den Windeln endlich mal Zeit für eine kleine Runde.























Gruß Tom


----------



## Kruko (13. Februar 2017)

tomasius schrieb:


>



Herzlichen Glückwunsch aus dem Weserbergland von uns. 



Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## versus (13. Februar 2017)

glückwunsch zu luke! wie oft hast du es schon gesagt? 






zur ketzerei sage ich lieber nix


----------



## GT-Hinterland (13. Februar 2017)

Von uns dreien auch Herzlichen Glückwunsch und unruhige Nächte. Kenne ich auch


----------



## LeFrankdrien (13. Februar 2017)

Hi Tom,

auch von mir nen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Babyglück!!! Das wars jetzt mit Trainieren . 

Da kommt bestimmt bald ein Cruzer an die Ketzerei 

Beste Grüße
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (13. Februar 2017)

Danke für die Glückwünsche! 

@versus: Schon diverse Male!  So ganz konnten wir es uns allerdings auch nicht verkneifen, aber wir haben den anderen Luke ins Spiel gebracht. 







Und der Croozer steht schon in der Garage. Damit wird das Training noch effektiver. 

Gruß Tom


----------



## versus (13. Februar 2017)

tomasius schrieb:


> @versus: Schon diverse Male!  So ganz konnten wir es uns allerdings auch nicht verkneifen, aber wir haben den anderen Luke ins Spiel gebracht.


----------



## epic2006 (15. Februar 2017)

Von uns auch alles Gute!!!

Trainier mal schön...

...aber was zum Geier bringt der ??? bei der Fahrtechnik?
duckundweg



Gruß, Lucy und Gerrit


----------



## Ketterechts (17. Februar 2017)

Hi Tom

Auch von unserer Seite aus - Alles gute zum Nachwuchs .

Und das mit den unruhigen Nächten lässt sich ganz einfach lösen -> du must nur tiefer und fester schlafen als deine Frau und schön ist das mit den unruhigen Nächten relativ entspannt 

Gruss Benjamin , Kerstin , Nils und Tilda


----------



## Ketterechts (19. Februar 2017)

Erste richtige Hängerrunde mit der Kleinen - 2h Ausfahrt , davon 1 3/4h verpennt - perfekt .

Lefty vorne , Righty hinten


----------



## Ketterechts (11. April 2017)

Koga ECS Extrem


----------



## moped-tobias (16. Juni 2017)

Gratuliere noch nachträglich zum Nachwuchs @tomasius!

War heute nach langer Zeit mal wieder mit dem Killer unterwegs. Aber die Headshok braucht ne Wartung. :-/


----------



## Ketterechts (21. Juni 2017)

Mal wieder was aus dem Hause Cannondale 





Silk Tour 800 - 28" - vorne gefedert - leider fehlt die Abdeckkappe , ansonsten schöner Zustand - aufgebaut mit 950er XTR 

Und gleich noch was 

HIPSTERALARM - SINGLESPEED !!

Schwimmbad Edition 2017





Staiger Lastenrad - Baujahr unbekannt - weitestgehend im original Zustand ( Pedale und Sattel wurden jetzt getauscht ) - Hinterreifen war ein 22-2 Mopedreifen , der beim Aufpumpen so dermassen geknirscht hat und den ich aufgrund akuter Rissbildung dann doch lieber ausgebaut habe -> spart gleich mal satte 800g .
Rad stand jetzt gut 10 Jahre bei mir in der Scheune und wird nun zum Fahren ins Schwimmbad und Einkaufen genutzt - Kiste hat 50x40x30cm


----------



## Manni1599 (13. Juli 2017)

Das DeKerf wurde mal überarbeitet, jetzt mit XT M8000 1 X 11 und Hope Tech3X2 in Orange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viducce (17. Oktober 2017)

Wird wöchentlich 5x 25-35km bewegt...


----------



## tofu1000 (5. November 2017)




----------



## versus (6. November 2017)

ui, das ist aber hübsch! jetzt noch ein richtiger lenker... ;-)


----------



## tofu1000 (7. November 2017)

versus schrieb:


> ui, das ist aber hübsch! jetzt noch ein richtiger lenker... ;-)



Der scheint schwer zu polarisieren. Wollte aber halt mal was anderes probieren. Und siehe da: Er macht wirklich Spaß und passt!


----------



## versus (8. November 2017)

eine freundin hat so einen an einem cinelli super corsa. sieht schon lustig aus und sie findet es bequemer (sie fährt damit die eroica), aber für einen klassischen renner gefallen mir rennlenker halt besser.
trotzdem eine sehr schöne ketzerei. deren saison ist allerdings bei uns langsam vorbei - ganz in der nähe hat schon geschneit :-o


----------



## GTdanni (10. November 2017)

Hier mal mein neustes Rad (weil wir ja nichts hatten) 
Vorm Schrottcontainer gerettet, aufgebaut und eine Radreise zur steilen Wand nach Meerane unternommen. 

Fahrrrad fetzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (19. November 2017)

Auch von mir wieder mal keine GTs

Ein alter Bekannter mit neuen Schuhen :
Salsa ala Carte mit 28" LRS und 42mm breiten Cyclecross Reifen





Und ganz neu im Stall :

Scott Genius 700


----------



## ceo (22. November 2017)

ich habe seit diesem jahr (neben all den gt's  ) ein surly reiserad, das ich sehr lieb gewonnen habe.


----------



## der_ulmer (31. Dezember 2017)

Wir waren am Freitag auch ketzerisch unterwegs. Ausflug zu Gerrit und ab auf den Blomberg:




































Rutsch alle gut rüber und bis nächstes Jahr!

Grüße, Gerrit und Tony


----------



## tofu1000 (18. März 2018)

Meanwhile in Cambodia #2:





Wir waren rund um Siem Reap mit den Rädern unterwegs - atemberaubend, im positiven wie negativen Sinne.


----------



## oliversen (12. Mai 2018)

Ich habe meine Liebe zu GIANT wieder entdeckt. So ein leichtes Fully hat schon was.


----------



## versus (13. Mai 2018)

ui, das xtc fand ich neben dem carbon ht (mcm) auch immer sehr geil!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (25. September 2018)

Hi,

der Winter naht, ein neuer Trend hat wieder mal den Kaufzwang geweckt und die heimischen Unternehmen wollen ja auch unterstützt werden...Ghost Road Rage Fire 6.9 LC





Die Reifen sind echte 51 mm breit und links/rechts sind noch mind. 10 mm Platz. Echte Walzen auf nem "Renner".

Das wird jetzt nochmal schee eingefahren und dann gehts ab 10.10. ab nach Malle damit. Nach fast 2 Jahrzehnten werd ich dann auch mal was Anderes als Mallorcas Straßen sehen. Bin gespannt wie das wird...

Angemeldet zum Härtetest isses schon mal:

https://www.torosdegravel.com/

In Natura sieht das Ding echt schon a bisserl monströs aus. Auf den Bildern kommt das net so rüber, aber die Rohre sind echt fett, vor allem das UR...

1x11 brauch ich jetzt zwar net unbedingt, aber lt. Ritzelrechner komm ich mit den Schluffen bei ner 80er Kadenz auch auf 39,5 km/h bei 36*10...sollte also auch auf der Straße reichen..wenn ich ne 90er Kadenz halten kann sogar 44,5 km/h. Theoretisch also mehr als ausreichend. Und 36/42 sollte auch bergauf für das Gröbste reichen 

VG
peru


----------



## cleiende (28. März 2019)

Ohoh.....

Nach dem Turbo nun das hier





Mehr dazu an dieser Stelle...
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/89er-rocky-mountain-hammer.884771/


----------



## epic2006 (5. Dezember 2019)

Ihr wolltet es ja nicht anders... Berchnunnerfahrfohrädle. Leider nur 4,7“ Reifenbreite hinten möglich


----------



## epic2006 (5. Dezember 2019)

No mehra Buidln, 4,8“ vorne, 130/120mm Federweg, 810x35er Lenker, 2x10 X0 mit anständiger Bremse (Shimano). Wiegt so um 14kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (7. Dezember 2019)

Heftig .
Wasn das fürn Hersteller ?


----------



## epic2006 (8. Dezember 2019)

Ican bikes aus dem fernen China. Von denen ist auch mein Hardtail, das hat bedingungslos funktioniert, auch bei hartem Einsatz, daher habe ich bei denen wieder eingekauft. War aber dann doch einiges mehr an Bastelei beim Fully, da das angegebene Dämpfer Ma nicht passte, die Wippe falsch montiert war und die Angaben zum Umwerfer unpräzis waren.
letztendlich hab ich die Fuhre aber zum Laufen gekriegt.


----------



## Onegear (15. Mai 2020)

Hier mal meine neueste Ketzerei   
90er Stumpjumper Comp

Für 25€ vom Fetzenmarkt (=Flohmarkt) gerettet, die festgerostete Sattelstütze mit viel Arbeit und Geduld herausoperiert und dann als Daily-Driver mit teils originalen und teils vorhandenen Komponenten wieder aufgebaut  Wird ab sofort täglich für den Weg zur Arbeit und alles innerstädtische genutzt.
Und es läuft einfach sahnig: geräuschlos, direkt, präzise! 
Good Job Mr. Sinyard


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. Mai 2020)

Och komm Olli...

soooooooooooooo alt bist Du doch nun auch wieder nicht, dass Du so nen Vorbau fahren musst


----------



## tofu1000 (16. Mai 2020)

peru73 schrieb:


> Och komm Olli...
> 
> soooooooooooooo alt bist Du doch nun auch wieder nicht, dass Du so nen Vorbau fahren musst



So macht er seinen Mitfahrern vielleicht wenigstens nicht ganz so viel Angst:
„Ooohhrrr, guck mal! Die Waden!“
„Jaaa... Aber guck mal. Das Radl. Singlespeed. Und erst der Vorbau! Der is alt....“
Und dann versuchen sie ihn zu überholen.........


----------



## LeFrankdrien (17. Mai 2020)

......und verglühen in seinem Abgasstrahl


----------



## divergent! (21. Mai 2020)

hier mal 3 meiner aktuell rollenden ketzerein. hab noch ein sobre im keller was als ssp aufgebaut werden soll und nochn stahl fatbike rahmenset. da hab ich noch keinen konkreten plan aber vermutlich auch 29+


mein nicolai..war mal als fatbike aber mit 29+ machts mehr spaß




meine arbeitsweg und tourensemmel





und noch bissl was fürs retroherz


----------



## Onegear (27. Mai 2020)

peru73 schrieb:


> Och komm Olli...
> 
> soooooooooooooo alt bist Du doch nun auch wieder nicht, dass Du so nen Vorbau fahren musst



Das sieht schlimmer aus auf dem Foto als es in Realität ist   
Aber ich bin schon auf der Suche nach ein paar Alternativen um die Sitzposition zu optimieren 

Und was die Wadels angeht: ich sammle hier in Österreich ordentlich Höhenmeter in letzter Zeit  ?


----------



## cleiende (31. Mai 2020)

Die Concept/AMP, das ist Mut! Ich habe mal eine kollabieren sehen, danach habe ich meine gegen eine RS getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (2. Juni 2020)

Nicht meine neueste Ketzerei , sondern die von unserem Grossen 





Endlich 26" - da kann man wenistens was Gscheides aufbauen


----------



## Ketterechts (22. Juni 2020)

Auch ich habe eine neue/alte Ketzerei

Curtlo Mountaineer


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Januar 2021)

Ich ketzere mittlerweise nur noch:


----------



## neuroncrust (1. Juni 2021)

Für den Bikepark. Gebrauchtes YT Capra von 2014. Von GT wäre es wohl das Force gewesen, aber das ist zu teuer und speihässlich 😁

Kommt vielleicht noch ein 800mm Lenker, sicherlich andere Griffe und als Bereifung Maxxis Minion.


----------



## epic2006 (1. Juni 2021)

So, nach Ewigkeiten mal wieder bei den Klassikern.…



Vom Titan komm ich halt nicht los…. Gehen tut damit genauso viel wie mit den 30 Jahre alten Xizangs, die ich (leider?) nicht mehr habe…

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## LeFrankdrien (25. Dezember 2021)

Frohe Weihnachten und Moin!

Weil meine andere Ketzerei für das Gr.... nicht in den Fahrradkoffer passt, weil zuviel "Monster-Gravel", musste ein anderer Graveller her, um im Oktober auf Malle mal was Anderes zu sehen.

Da die Würfler ja nur wenige KM von Hof entfernt residieren, hab ich als Lokalpatriot dort zugeschlagen.

Ihr kennt das ja , es konnte nicht im Originalzustand bleiben, da doch etwas zu schwer und weil man halt einfach umbauen muss...

Originalzustand (ohne Pedale, FlaHas, Garmin Mount in M= 10,54 kg):





Nach dem Umbau:













Hab gestern nach der Fertigstellung gleich mal ne Runde gedreht. Am Anfang fand ich ja Lenker mit Flare blöd, mMn braucht man die auch jetzt noch nicht, aber ergonomisch ist das ein Traum. Die STI sind so eingedreht, dass das Handgelenk nicht mehr angewinkelt ist und in einer geraden Linie aufliegen. Echt komfortabel. 

In Sachen Seitenwind muss man nun etwas mehr aufpassen, die Novatecs werden trotz geringer Höhe ordentlich erfasst...einmal Nase geputzt und Du machst den Froome.

Nun mit allen Anbauteilen 9,46 kg, trotz der nun schwereren, hydraulischen Discs. Vorher waren ja Spyre SLC verbaut.

Insegsamt sind noch Rahmen, Gabel, Kette, Schaltwerk und UW original, der Rest wurde getauscht:


STI von Tiagra 4700 10 -fach zu GRX 810 2x11
Lenker von Cube Alu zu Pro Discover Carbon für DI2
Vorbau Cube zu Deda Superleggero 100 mm
Lenkerband Cube schwarz zu BBB B-HT12 cognac
Sattel Cube zu Sell San Marco Aspide Dynamic, passend zm dynamischen Besitzer
Bremssättel Spyre SLC 610 mechanisch zu GRX 810 hydraulisch
-Bremsscheiben SRAM in sackschwer zu Galfer MTB Fixed in sauleicht

LRS Cube 0,8, gefühlt 1 Tonne schwer zu Laufradsatz Novatec Carbon mit WTB Riddler tubeless in leicht
Sattelstütze Cube, Typ Totschläger zu KCNC Ti Alu
Steuersatz VP irgendwas mit hässlichem 30 mm Alu Spacer zu Cane Creek 40er mit Ritchey Carbon Spacer
Shimano HG50 Kassette zu SRAM XG-1190 Fräskunstwerk
Pedale Shimano ES-600

So, noch schöne Feiertage!

VG
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. Oktober 2022)

Servus,

das obige Cube wurde bereits wieder in Teilen verscherbelt. Es war einfach zu schwer. Hätte ja gerne wieder was von GT gekauft- wenn man auf die Gewichte der Bikes schaut, dann könnte ich aber wieder das kalte K.... kriegen. Vom Thema Preis / Leistung mal ganz zu schweigen.

Also mal umgesehen und was bei Specialized gefunden. CRUX Factor 10 2022. Heute war die letzte Testfahrt, am Dienstag gehts mit nach Malle für den ersten ernsthaften Test, ob es wirklich EIN Rad für alles werden kann.

Aktuell sind Corsas NEXT in fetten 34 mm drauf (wiegen aber nur 240g!). Mit demselben LRS und identischen Schwalbe Aerothan samt WTB Riddler hat es die ersten Gravel Einlagen auch schon hinter sich.

Mit voller Absicht natürlich 2x11! Übersetzung: 48/33 (Lochkreis 110!!!) dank Bingham Spider für die Easton EC90 SL- hinten ein XG1190 11-32. Was ich damit nicht nuffkomm schieb ich halt...aber der Druck ist gut, dieses Jahr.

Wie abgebildet exakt 6940 g, mit den WTB Ridller+ den PD-ES600 mit titaniumplanet Titan Achsen dann 7450 g.

Damit ist auch noch Luft nach unten beim Gewicht. Angestrebt werden noch ne andere Stütze, ein Extralite Vorbau und irgendwann noch ein leichterer Lenker in ähnlicher Form. Dann kann ich auch noch das letzte Gramm bei den Kabeln für die DI2 wegfeilen. Aktuell sind schon ein paar verbaut, die kürzer sein könnten. Für den Road-Trim gibts noch leichtere Pedale. Die 6940 g werden mit Keo 2 Max (ohne Carbon , 260g) erreicht.













VG
peru


----------



## epic2006 (9. Oktober 2022)

Hier ist der Faden den ich gesucht hatte…

Dann will ich auch mal nachlegen:







Yeti sb 130 lr. Force war in meiner Größe und ohne hp nichts zu bekommen, daher Ketzerei. Wiegt 13,7kg so wie es da steht und fährt traumhaft, auch im Vergleich zum Force.

Gruß Gerrit


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. Oktober 2022)

Schickes Ratt und endgeiler Ständer


----------



## LupilusX (8. November 2022)

Mein GT LTS von 1996 hat was schlankes dazu bekommen, Rocky Mountain Vertex 10,1kg


----------

